# The last thing you ate?



## Seening

This thread is cool because you get to see what different things people like to eat and maybe you get to try different things.

The last thing I ate was Oreos and milk. Yum.


----------



## Almaviva

Smoked/cured ham rolled over a slice of blue-cheese flavored cream cheese, a spectacular combination.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Stroopwafel


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If I don't include the breakfast I had this morning, and reminisce about last night with my older brother's college graduation party...
Crabby Mac n Cheese, and Wings with Old Bay seasoning. Both are Maryland things.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I used to live in Baltimore. You can send me a case of Old Bay seasoning--it makes a perfect coating for chicken, among other things.

Last thing I ate was a chicken and bacon sandwich along with Campbell's chicken and vegetable soup. I put some Tabasco sauce in the soup.

I would have eaten something more interesting if I had known about this thread.


----------



## Kopachris

Bacon, pancakes, and coffee.


----------



## karenpat

A couple of baby carrots. I'm still peckish..


----------



## Art Rock

A pasta dish I made for the wife and me. Beef mince meat, lots of cut vegetables, bell peppers, spring onions, tomatoes, and spices, stir fried, over pasta.


----------



## kv466

Ceviche, just for the halibut!


----------



## Chris

I have a blood test at 8:30 tomorrow morning. This requires 14 hours of starvation. At 6:30 this evening I ate a huge quantity of fish and chips which I hope will see me through.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If drinks count... I had a cup of Pro*kofi*ev.


----------



## Enkhbat

Бантан(Bantan)


----------



## Rasa

That looks positively disgusting.


----------



## Aramis

I didn't eat my last thing yet, I'm going to enjoy life and eating for several years more.


----------



## LordBlackudder

oreos is a copy of the english bourbon biscuit.

and the english one tastes better. it's less dry and the chocolate is richer.

last thing i eat was ravioli pasta.


----------



## Stasou

Egg salad sandwich.


----------



## kv466

Cepelinai!


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## kv466

Sea bass ceviche


----------



## regressivetransphobe

"Bone soup". For the first and last time.

Next on my schedule is probably cereal.


----------



## violadude

My girlfriend made some amazing Thai style chicken wings for me.


----------



## GoldenKey

Sourdough English muffin with extra cream cheese and cherry toPping satisfying depending on preference.. Food and music keep me alive.


----------



## GoldenKey

@ Violadude: It's only morning here but this makes me hungry!


----------



## Guest

Multi-grain English muffin with some peanut butter and a dab of honey. Next up, a ham sandwich.


----------



## Yoshi

Those activia yogurts.


----------



## sospiro

Blackberries, ripe & warmed by the sun & directly off the bushes as I walked home.


----------



## Yoshi

I miss having those near my house


----------



## mamascarlatti

Cherries, out of season and imported from the US.

Air miles .


----------



## Klavierspieler

sospiro said:


> Blackberries, ripe & warmed by the sun & directly off the bushes as I walked home.


Darn it! The weather was so bad all spring where I'm from that ours are barely starting to ripen.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Buttered toast. Delicious!


----------



## sospiro

Klavierspieler said:


> Darn it! The weather was so bad all spring where I'm from that ours are barely starting to ripen.


They seem to be almost biennial. This year the bushes are laden, last year poor crop, year before last, good etc


----------



## TxllxT

buckets full of _reine victoria_

before that we had five trees full with _reine claude_


----------



## sospiro

TxllxT said:


> buckets full of _reine victoria_


They usually do well in colder climates



TxllxT said:


> before that we had five trees full with _reine claude_


I adore these. We call them greengages here but sometimes they're not green!


----------



## Kopachris

I had a tuna sandwich. With canned tuna.


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> I had a tuna sandwich. With canned tuna.


Don't worry, I had grilled cheese on toast.


----------



## Yoshi

I had some salad for dinner.


----------



## Ravellian




----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Yoshi

That's pretty amazing


----------



## Bix

Well earlier on today I had another english delicacy - scone, french raspberry jam (St Dalfour) and Rhodda's clotted cream

yum yum yum










although in this picture the jam is probably strawberry (ick on a scone) because it's not dark enough - when i say ick on a scone i like the taste of raspberry because you get sweet from the scone, tang from the jam and creaminess from the clotted


----------



## Polednice

Bix said:


> Well earlier on today I had another english delicacy - scone, french raspberry jam (St Dalfour) and Rhodda's clotted cream
> 
> yum yum yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although in this picture the jam is probably strawberry (ick on a scone) because it's not dark enough - when i say ick on a scone i like the taste of raspberry because you get sweet from the scone, tang from the jam and creaminess from the clotted


It does look delicious though! I'm surely due for a cream tea some time soon!  Personally, when it comes to jam, I'll use plum for every occasion.


----------



## Almaviva

Nothing fancy today. Grilled Canadian bacon/mozzarella cheese sandwich on 7-grain bread half an hour ago.
Earlier today at lunch, clam chowder and a sandwich (French bread, salami, prosciutto, provolone cheese). 
Even earlier at breakfast, vanilla-flavored coffee with pumpkin spice and cream, scrambled eggs with peppers, onion, and potato, and lemon-flavored cookies.


----------



## Bix

Almaviva said:


> Nothing fancy today. Grilled Canadian bacon/mozzarella cheese sandwich on 7-grain bread half an hour ago.
> Earlier today at lunch, clam chowder and a sandwich (French bread, salami, prosciutto, provolone cheese).
> Even earlier at breakfast, vanilla-flavored coffee with pumpkin spice and cream, scrambled eggs with peppers, onion, and potato, and lemon-flavored cookies.


Sounds divine - especially the butty - you can shove chowder overboard (shellfish problem)


----------



## kv466

Creamy fava beans with a beef stir fry...decided to cook today


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> Nothing fancy today. Grilled Canadian bacon/mozzarella cheese sandwich on 7-grain bread half an hour ago.
> Earlier today at lunch, clam chowder and a sandwich (French bread, salami, prosciutto, provolone cheese).
> Even earlier at breakfast, vanilla-flavored coffee with pumpkin spice and cream, scrambled eggs with peppers, onion, and potato, and lemon-flavored cookies.


That sounds delicious, though I can't even get prosciutto at any local stores where I'm at. And I checked.


----------



## World Violist

Kopachris said:


>


WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN???

I ate cheese.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Risotto alla Sbiraglia - ie Police informer's risotto, so called because it was very much appreciated by Austro-Hungarian spies in 19th Century Venice.










with rocket lettuce from our garden, still growing despite the Arctic conditions.


----------



## Lenfer

Just one square is enough.


----------



## Kopachris

A bag of microwave popcorn with some (real) melted butter and extra salt to go with _Quigley Down Under_.


----------



## Aksel

A bowl of porridge.


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> A bowl of porridge.


I do like oats  yummy


----------



## Aksel

Bix said:


> I do like oats  yummy


It was rice porridge. Although I won't say no to oats either.


----------



## Lenfer

Just for Bix


----------



## samurai

A buttered roll while doing my bi-weekly pilgrimage to the laundromat.


----------



## Bix

Lenfer said:


> Just for Bix


Oh a man in a kilt!


----------



## Lenfer

One square was not enough it seems. 

*Samurai* I feel your pain I've never been to a laundromat but I'd rather just buy new clothes than have to take the dirty ones to the laundromat. My dry cleaner collects and delivers.


----------



## Aksel

Lenfer said:


> One square was not enough it seems.


One square is never enough.


----------



## Aksel

Lenfer said:


> Just for Bix


I won't say no to that, either.


----------



## samurai

Lenfer said:


> One square was not enough it seems.
> 
> *Samurai* I feel your pain I've never been to a laundromat but I'd rather just buy new clothes than have to take the dirty ones to the laundromat. My dry cleaner collects and delivers.


Doesn't that cost you "an arm and a leg" to do it like that each and every time?


----------



## Kopachris

The only time I've ever been to a laundromat was when my family and I were on a week-long vacation in San Diego. We only wanted to bring 3-4 days worth of clothes, so we planned on it. An old lady pulling into the parking lot at the laundromat _ran over the "handicapped parking" sign_.

Also, 1kg of porage oats in a microwavable bowl??!


----------



## Lenfer

It's quite reasonable and I maneged to get a discount as I said I'd be getting things done once or twice a week. I have a life threatening fear of washing machines and irons and what not. If I didn't do it that way I'd just have to keep buying new clothes.


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> The only time I've ever been to a laundromat was when my family and I were on a week-long vacation in San Diego. We only wanted to bring 3-4 days worth of clothes, so we planned on it. An old lady pulling into the parking lot at the laundromat _ran over the "handicapped parking" sign_.
> 
> Also, 1kg of porage oats in a microwavable bowl??!


YE DINNEY USE A MICROWAVE! TIS REAL SCOTTS PORAGE YE COOK IT ON AN OPEN FIRE IN A SHEEPS SKULL. Or so I'm told. :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> Risotto alla Sbiraglia - ie Police informer's risotto, so called because it was very much appreciated by Austro-Hungarian spies in 19th Century Venice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with rocket lettuce from our garden, still growing despite the Arctic conditions.


whoa! That's your everyday cooking? On a Wednesday? When can I visit?


----------



## kv466

11 Herb Roasted Chicken alla Salzburg, which is where I had the best chicken ever! That with some tender fingerling potatoes and braised red cabbage...delightful! oh, and a bit of humble pie~


----------



## Kopachris

Had some grilled chicken for dinner. I would've done something fancy with it (i.e. more seasonings than just salt and pepper and real mashed potatoes instead of instant) but only my brother and I eat it when it's hot and fresh. These things must be enjoyed fresh, you understand. I did, however, remember to bake the chicken quarters until they reached 160°F before popping them on the grill to keep them from getting dry or burnt. They were still quite tasty.


----------



## kv466

You're a good man, Chris...like I told you, I can provide you with cuisine on the lean, budget that is...I was once there and still refused to eat mac & cheese out of a box...

you're a cool dude and life take many twists and turns...to refference Led Zep..."your time is gonna come"...and it will! I assure you


----------



## Kopachris

Don't worry, I watch Food Network.  I've turned ramen noodles into something delicious many times. And I am excellent at turning boxed pasta (i.e. Pasta-Roni, but usually generic) into something gourmet, especially if I have a real meat to work with.


----------



## samurai

Half a meat ball hero which I nuked, plus a side of macaroni salad. Then, for dessert, a piece of strawberry short cake to go with my can of Pepsi and my post prandial cigar. 
Aah, here's to the good life! :cheers:


----------



## kv466

That's what I like to hear!! But don't forget you got me as well who has been cooking for about twenty plus years now and while I'm no chef...I do consider myself a very good cook...my brain just don't let me see things without storing this new information and making very easy to find...same goes for astronomy as it does for food and facts and history and pretty much anything I've ever been exposed to.

Feel free to come to me for any advice, my friend...I'll never steer you the wrong way. Good Karma to you!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> whoa! That's your everyday cooking? On a Wednesday? When can I visit?


That's a quick and easy one - have it once a fortnight alternating with risotto ai funghi.

Come and share any time, Alma, it's only a 16 hour flight.


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> Risotto alla Sbiraglia - ie Police informer's risotto, so called because it was very much appreciated by Austro-Hungarian spies in 19th Century Venice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with rocket lettuce from our garden, still growing despite the Arctic conditions.


I luuuurve risotto. Do you use arborio?


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> I luuuurve risotto. Do you use arborio?


Vialone nano. Might as well be grains of gold.


----------



## Bix

samurai said:


> Half a meat ball hero which I nuked, plus a side of macaroni salad. Then, for dessert, a piece of strawberry short cake to go with my can of Pepsi and my post prandial cigar.
> Aah, here's to the good life! :cheers:


Wassat! A meatball hero!?!


----------



## Art Rock

Home made spring rolls.


----------



## Bix

mamascarlatti said:


> Vialone nano. Might as well be grains of gold.


Vialone nano is pricey everywhere but is on of the best risotto rices, small grains and very absorbent. Carnaroli is very good also.

I like Risi e Bisi, yummy


----------



## Lenfer

Just had my first ever cup of *Nespresso* I am converted I must buy this machine. Does anyone have one and can they compare it to the *Tassimo*? If you can I'd love to hear your thoughts feel free to PM me.

http://www.lindt.com/typo3temp/pics/570bf5fc79.png

I'm eating one of these right now...


----------



## clavichorder

A bowl of bow tie pasta with olive oil, salt, pepper, and rosemary picked from outside.


----------



## kv466

Making a roasted picnic shoulder with black bean rice and a pepper lime mixed salad


----------



## Aksel

Pizza!


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> Pizza!


Us too!!! Home made. I had a genovese (Genovese Basil pesto, green beans, garlic mini cubes of potato - sounds wierd but lush)


----------



## Aksel

Bix said:


> Us too!!! Home made. I had a genovese (Genovese Basil pesto, green beans, garlic mini cubes of potato - sounds wierd but lush)


I had takeout. Should have made any Italian weep with shame.


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> I had takeout. Should have made any Italian weep with shame.


I'm weeping right now 

Nah, some takeout ones are nice. I've had great takeout pizza in Rome, Mostar and Uppsala. No great to speak of in uk though.


----------



## Aksel

Bix said:


> I'm weeping right now
> 
> Nah, some takeout ones are nice. I've had great takeout pizza in Rome, Mostar and Uppsala. No great to speak of in uk though.


Really? Uppsala? That would be one of the last places I'd expect to find good pizza.


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> Really? Uppsala? That would be one of the last places I'd expect to find good pizza.


Believe me I was shocked. Mind you I think the owner was Italian.

The tea store in Uppsala is amazing though.


----------



## Theophrastus

Bix said:


> I'm weeping right now
> 
> Nah, some takeout ones are nice. I've had great takeout pizza in Rome, Mostar and Uppsala. No great to speak of in uk though.


Do you recall where in Uppsala? (I go to Sweden quite often)


----------



## Bix

Theophrastus said:


> Do you recall where in Uppsala? (I go to Sweden quite often)


Pizza Etna methinks

http://www.etnapizza.se/


----------



## Yoshi

Salad and some meat too.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Homemade broccoli, leek and blue cheese soup with chervil from the garden and a baguette from my local French deli.


----------



## samurai

Some sliders and a side of pasta salad. Yummy, Yummy!


----------



## mamascarlatti

samurai said:


> Some sliders and a side of pasta salad. Yummy, Yummy!


Sliders??....


----------



## ozradio

Generic Fig Newtons and milk.


----------



## Aksel

A slice of bread with local brunost and English morello cherry jam. And a glass of milk.


----------



## Kopachris

I can haz cheezburgur.  8 home-made patties with 2lbs. of ground beef (~1/2lb. each), some koshering salt, fresh ground black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, a squirt of mustard, a splash each of Worchestershire and hickory liquid smoke, a little BBQ sauce, and two eggs to help hold it all together. I think I'll leave out the BBQ sauce and add some grated cheese next time, though, because they fell apart too easily. I had to "glue" them back together with a slice of Colby-Jack. 

Tomorrow the plan is to do pork steaks. Should I grill them as usual (with home-made BBQ sauce) or should I do something different?


----------



## opus55

Sushi course meal at a restaurant. It didn't taste that great so I won't be going back there.


----------



## sospiro

Porridge with sultanas & sunflower seeds. The Scots would have a fit because I don't add salt or sugar & use all milk.


----------



## Lenfer

Yum!


----------



## sospiro

Lenfer said:


> Yum!




Yum indeed!!


----------



## Lenfer

Dear *Sospiro* and *Bix *, they are devine you should try some they are quite reasonably priced. But I have been bad...



This box was £125. :angel: I normally get them when I'm in *France * but I just had to get some delivered and thanks to *DHL* they won't be hear until *Monday*.


----------



## Aksel

I just need to ask, Lenfer: Do you eat anything other than chocolate? And if not, can we be friends?


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> A slice of bread with local brunost and English morello cherry jam. And a glass of milk.


is that the brown cheese stuff - if so, what does it taste like?


----------



## Aksel

Bix said:


> is that the brown cheese stuff - if so, what does it taste like?


Yes, 'tis. It's delicious and a half. The most apparent flavour is caramel, as that is mainly what it is, but there is a tang (mostly from goat's milk) as well as an intensity of flavour that is quite unlike anything else I've eaten.


----------



## Lenfer

Aksel said:


> I just need to ask, Lenfer: Do you eat anything other than chocolate? And if not, can we be friends?


I do eat other things, but I hope we can still be friends.  I just don't eat a great deal other than at meal times. I "may" allow myself a piece of chocolate every now and then. 

One needs to watch their figure after all my dear *Aksel*. :tiphat:

I should point out that those boxes last a very long time, I'm not greedy.


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> Yes, 'tis. It's delicious and a half. The most apparent flavour is caramel, as that is mainly what it is, but there is a tang (mostly from goat's milk) as well as an intensity of flavour that is quite unlike anything else I've eaten.


Im gonna have to try and root this one out - 'goes looking for a Norse shop in london' (online of course) 

addition

i found this - is this a good example http://www.scandikitchen.co.uk/products/Gudbrandsdalen-Brunost-250g.html


----------



## kv466

Denver (still don't know why it's called that) omelette


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> Denver (still don't know why it's called that) omelette


A *Denver * omelette, also known as a Southwest omelette or Western omelette, is an omelette filled with diced ham, onions, and green bell peppers, though there are many variations on fillings. Often served in the Southwestern *United States*, this omelette sometimes has a topping of cheese and a side dish of hashbrowns or fried potatoes. - From *Wikipedia*,

Does this shed any light on the subject for you *KV*?


----------



## Aksel

Bix said:


> Im gonna have to try and root this one out - 'goes looking for a Norse shop in london' (online of course)
> 
> addition
> 
> i found this - is this a good example http://www.scandikitchen.co.uk/products/Gudbrandsdalen-Brunost-250g.html


Yes. Gudbrandsdalsost is really good, although I don't it it very often. I prefer Misværost (Misvær is some 30 km from where I live), and it is much like Gudbrandsdalsost, although it is much lighter in colour.
There are hundreds of regional varieties of brunost.


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> Yes. Gudbrandsdalsost is really good, although I don't it it very often. I prefer Misværost (Misvær is some 30 km from where I live), and it is much like Gudbrandsdalsost, although it is much lighter in colour.
> There are hundreds of regional varieties of brunost.


Ill try the Gudbrandsdalsist then - you are way up north if you live 30km from Misvær - dont get sucked in by the maelstrom.


----------



## Yoshi

Sardines with salad


----------



## Aksel

Bix said:


> Ill try the Gudbrandsdals*o*st then - you are way up north if you live 30km from Misvær - dont get sucked in by the maelstrom.


I'll try. Although it's all the way across the fjord, so I think I'll be safe.


----------



## Yoshi

After eight chocolate


----------



## kv466

Chicken escabeche with boiled sweet potatoes and hard boiled eggs served on a bed of lettuce


----------



## mamascarlatti

Kopachris said:


> Tomorrow the plan is to do pork steaks. Should I grill them as usual (with home-made BBQ sauce) or should I do something different?


It may be too late, but last night I had pork steaks. I browned them first with fresh thyme and rosemary, then put them in a casserole dish, sprinkled some flour and then covered with some cider and stock, and sliced apples. Cook that in a slow oven for a couple of hours and have with baked or mashed potatoes. Pork definitely benefits from long slow cooking as it can be very tough grilled.


----------



## kv466

In cooking there are certain things that should always be done "as usual" but recipes themselves are not one of them!


----------



## Kopachris

mamascarlatti said:


> It may be too late, but last night I had pork steaks. I browned them first with fresh thyme and rosemary, then put them in a casserole dish, sprinkled some flour and then covered with some cider and stock, and sliced apples. Cook that in a slow oven for a couple of hours and have with baked or mashed potatoes. Pork definitely benefits from long slow cooking as it can be very tough grilled.


As a matter of fact, it is not too late, since I'm not doing pork steaks tonight after all. I had to spend all afternoon searching for one of my dogs out in the wilderness because my mom let her loose. 

That's okay. I'll put the pork steaks back in the freezer for now and keep your recipe in mind when I pull them out later in the week (that sounds delicious, though I've never had any trouble with pork steaks getting tough on the grill). Tomorrow, I need to use up these mussels that are in the fridge, so I'll be doing them Provançal style over spaghetti.


----------



## samurai

Tonight it was a salad with grilled chicken pieces and two slices of pizza. Dessert was a toasted coconut donut to go with my after dinner cigar and can of coca-cola. Truly a repast fit for a king, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Lenfer

Dear *Samurai* somehow to me the cigar was just the iceing on the toasted coconut donut, I tip my hat to you sir. :tiphat:

For breakfast I had two cups of espresso and a freshly baked croissant with homemade jam.


----------



## Yoshi

A nice tuna salad.


----------



## clavichorder

Sandwich with an English muffin as the bread, roast pork shoulder as the meat, and horse-raddish for a condiment.


----------



## samurai

@ Lenfer, Thanks for your kind words. For me, the after dinner cigar with dessert has become one of the little pleasures to which I daily look forward. It's a good life indeed!


----------



## Lenfer

samurai said:


> @ Lenfer, Thanks for your kind words. For me, the after dinner cigar with dessert has become one of the little pleasures to which I daily look forward. It's a good life indeed!


I to know of these little pleasures but not cigars I think they'd be rather unbecoming of me. I'm getting ready to watch a movie so I've got my large bowl of hot chocolate and a 2 pecies of *Valrhona * Chocolate.

















Looks something like this:


----------



## Kopachris

Mussels Provançal, except served over spaghetti.


----------



## samurai

That seems kind of fishy to me, what? :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Lenfer, I'm jealous of all the chocolate you're having. Please be kind to share


----------



## Kopachris

Just had those pork steaks. I decided to grill them after all because _someone_ decided to _microwave_ one for a _snack_ the other day.  Made some home-made steak sauce to go over them with regular BBQ sauce, apple cider vinegar, mustard, and molasses. They didn't turn out tough at all. 

Last night, I did something with some chicken thighs where I dunked them in milk and honey (mixed together) so that a breadcrumb-oatmeal-Herbes de Provence mixture would stick to them, and then I baked them. It was good, but I should have turned them over half-way through so that the skin wouldn't have been so tough and the bottom wouldn't have been so mushy. Also should have used a little less honey in the milk-and-honey mixture.

In case you're wondering, yes, I am the head cook of my home. Now that I'm unemployed (okay, I've never actually been employed), I'm the one cooking dinner almost every night. Every other week or so, I have to resort to hamburger/tuna helper for a few nights because we've run out of real meats by then. We only go into town for grocery shopping (50 miles away) once every two weeks, on payday. This previous Thursday, we got plenty of good stuff, so I've been doing a bit more with dinner than I usually do.


----------



## Lenfer

Jan said:


> Lenfer, I'm jealous of all the chocolate you're having. Please be kind to share


I don't share my chocolates but I will make an expectation for you Jan. 










I've got a big box of these I love them their so cute. There's plenty to go round. :tiphat:


----------



## kv466

I want one! Belgian, eh...my favs, and I don't know why other than taste, are Dutch. They come in these tall pentagonal shaped cardboards stacked upon each other...let me look for them...found 'em!...







granted, I love a good Godiva truffle and the $100 a pound stuff from whatever-country as well but these are my favorites...that and anything from Donofrio in PE and Karaliskas in LT...

*...oh, I had Aji de Gallina last night...*


----------



## Yoshi

Lenfer said:


> I don't share my chocolates but I will make an expectation for you Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a big box of these I love them their so cute. There's plenty to go round. :tiphat:


Oh my god those are the best thing ever!

I want it now


----------



## sospiro

A gooseberry yoghurt which had a 'Use By' date of 17th August which meant it was more than two weeks beyond its date and it was _*perfectly fine!!!!!!*_

I took it out of the fridge, peeled off the foil & sniffed; it smelled fine & it tasted fine. What did we do before 'Use By' & 'Sell By' dates? We could tell by looking at something if it was still OK to eat. I've never seen any proof that these dates have actually saved lives or serious illness. They are the cause of so much perfectly edible food being thrown away & have made manufacturers of packaging very rich.

The craziest 'Use By' date I saw was "Rock Salt - guaranteed 2,000 years old" Use By etc

Rant over


----------



## beethovenian

I actually wanted to crack open a can of expired campbell chicken noodle soup, but the rust and tiny oxidized holes on the can puts me off. 

Having this now.








I don't want to get my hands dirty eating these, so now my gums kinda hurt biting into this *inconveniently* designed bar of chocolate!
Anyone care to enlighten me on how to tackle this choco bar?


----------



## graaf

sospiro said:


> What did we do before 'Use By' & 'Sell By' dates? We could tell by looking at something if it was still OK to eat.


Now a whole lab is not enough to determine if food is OK, with all the food additives they put in it, it might not be adequate to call it food in the first place! As the wise vegetable said:


----------



## sospiro

graaf said:


> Now a whole lab is not enough to determine if food is OK, with all the food additives they put in it, it might not be adequate to call it food in the first place! As the wise vegetable said:


he he

Look at the ingredients of so-called *healthy low-fat spread* & compare with the ingredients of butter. My tip of the day: If you want to make butter healthier, just eat slightly less of it.


----------



## clavichorder

A fig. But now I'm going out for a mexican breakfast with Cactus and Chorizo.


----------



## kv466

A lush, perfectly ripened avocado right from the tree in my backyard!


----------



## Almaviva

Back to cheese and bread and wine.
I took time off from work so my usual Friday treat got anticipated to Thursday.

Today = Stilton, Asiago, Morbier, Saint Marcellin. Rosemary and olive oil French bread. Conte di Bregonzo Amarone della Valpolicella 2008. Figs. Dark chocolate with ginger.

This all during an attempt to watch Ligeti's Le Grand Macabre, but I had problems with the bootleg DVD (one I bought before I decided that I wouldn't patronize these things any longer). Very frustrating. The image froze (and I was enjoying it so much!).


----------



## kv466

You sure do eat well, buddy! Makes me wanna rush to my Crown Wine & Spirits!


----------



## Almaviva

kv466 said:


> You sure do eat well, buddy! Makes me wanna rush to my Crown Wine & Spirits!


Yep. It's one of my hobbies. Opera first, then fine wines and gourmet food.


----------



## kv466

Almaviva said:


> Yep. It's one of my hobbies. Opera first, then fine wines and gourmet food.


Well, that just might inspired me to make my not-so-famous brown ale braised beef short ribs in a quasi mole poblano sauce...with some pearl onions and a light side dish...this will be very nice!


----------



## Almaviva

kv466 said:


> Well, that just might inspired me to make my not-so-famous brown ale braised beef short ribs in a quasi mole poblano sauce...with some pearl onions and a light side dish...this will be very nice!


 Yummy! Can I have some?


----------



## samurai

beethovenian said:


> I actually wanted to crack open a can of expired campbell chicken noodle soup, but the rust and tiny oxidized holes on the can puts me off.
> 
> Having this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get my hands dirty eating these, so now my gums kinda hurt biting into this *inconveniently* designed bar of chocolate!
> Anyone care to enlighten me on how to tackle this choco bar?


Just use a serrated knife or a jigsaw on it.


----------



## Almaviva

beethovenian said:


> I actually wanted to crack open a can of expired campbell chicken noodle soup, but the rust and tiny oxidized holes on the can puts me off.
> 
> Having this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get my hands dirty eating these, so now my gums kinda hurt biting into this *inconveniently* designed bar of chocolate!
> Anyone care to enlighten me on how to tackle this choco bar?


Get plastic gloves.
Pick up chocolate bar.
Open mouth.
Insert chocolate bar partially into mouth.
Close mouth, bite on chocolate bar.
Masticate.
Swallow.
Repeat until chocolate bar is gone.


----------



## Couchie

Today I threw a bunch of leftovers and random crap from the fridge into a steamer and ate the result after 10 minutes exposure at 212 Fahrenheit. 

It was alright.


----------



## clavichorder

I went and had that mexican breakfast, Cactus, Chorizo, Egg and Potatoes. And coffee.


----------



## Meaghan

I live in a house now with other college students and I have to buy and make my own food for pretty much every meal for the first time in my life. So I made some scrambled eggs and looked in the fridge to see what I had labeled with my name that I could throw in to make it a meal. Salsa and refried beans. It was actually pretty good. Looked kinda funny though. I do cook nice things sometimes. And sometimes I even plan what I'm going to cook before I turn on the stove.


----------



## Sid James

I just ate a meat pie, frozen & cooked in the microwave here at work. I tend to eat things like this, because I'm lazy to make a sandwich & bring it to work & too tight to buy something from the shops around here, which charge a bloody fortune...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Homemade roasted tomato and chervil soup with a ton of garlic. Good thing I'm not teaching tomorrow, although as many of my students are Korean, they can give as good as they get in the garlic stakes.


----------



## Sid James

Garlic is one of the healthiest things around, pity about the "garlic breath" that goes with it! So yes, best to eat it when you have an off period the day after...


----------



## Kopachris

Mmm... I do love garlic. My family complains that I put too much garlic in stuff, though.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Kopachris said:


> Mmm... I do love garlic. My family complains that I put too much garlic in stuff, though.


There is NO SUCH THING as too much garlic.


----------



## Bix

mamascarlatti said:


> There is NO SUCH THING as too much garlic.


Seconded most definately


----------



## Couchie

Note to self: keep at least 5 feet away from mamascarlatti and Bix.


----------



## beethovenian

Couchie said:


> Note to self: keep at least 5 feet away from mamascarlatti and Bix.


Don't worry i am pretty sure you and them are thousands of miles apart.


----------



## Aksel

mamascarlatti said:


> There is NO SUCH THING as too much garlic.


Oh so thirded.


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> There is NO SUCH THING as too much garlic.


 [Alma worries about Les Troyens 2012 - is fairly reassured that Nat won't show up unwashed and won't drink vodka during the performance, but is less sure about garlic breath - if she turns out to be a less than ideal seat neighbor, then he feels entitled to air conducting]


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> There is NO SUCH THING as too much garlic.





Couchie said:


> Note to self: keep at least 5 feet away from mamascarlatti and Bix.


what he said

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Grilled chicken, corn on the cob, green beans, and a salad.


----------



## larifari

Farafelle noodles, al dante, covered/mixed with shredded and caramelized onions and cabbage.

One of my grand children's favorite.


----------



## kv466

Seco de Res Combinado: Basically a Peruvian dish that is a cilantro based beef stew with a side of creamy white beans...while not necessary, white rice usually accompanies and with 'aji' and a few drops of lime on the beef; of course, with any beans in my home or anywhere in Peru, they go accompanied by 'sarsa de cebolla' which is that lovely red onion mix you see there...sheer heaven!


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am currently eating some watermelon. Delicious!


----------



## Ravellian

A hamburger and some fries. Yeah, I really don't care about food that much :/ Isn't that what a wife is for?


----------



## clavichorder

I need something good right now, that's for sure...


----------



## samurai

A couple of cheeseburgers with a side of cole slaw.


----------



## Couchie

Today I tried to steam chicken. The result was not ideal as the fat bubbled out and gave off a wet dog smell during the defrost phase. Also, the chicken was freezer burnt. I was also too generous with the sherry.


----------



## jurianbai

noodle with a lot of msg inside


----------



## Sid James

Speaking of noodles, *jurianbai,* I just had this as a snack -


----------



## jurianbai

hehe.. nice. when I was in Australia I remember the market of instant noodles are from Thai or Indonesia.

that is best with XXXX bitter.


----------



## mamascarlatti

kv466 said:


> Seco de Res Combinado: Basically a Peruvian dish that is a cilantro based beef stew with a side of creamy white beans...while not necessary, white rice usually accompanies and with 'aji' and a few drops of lime on the beef; of course, with any beans in my home or anywhere in Peru, they go accompanied by 'sarsa de cebolla' which is that lovely red onion mix you see there...sheer heaven!


Oh wow this looks delicious. Point me to a good recipe please.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sauerkraut cooked with onions, apples, caraway seeds, bay leaves and juniper berries, with wurst, vegetables and potatoes. Thought I better have this before winter completely disappears.


----------



## Sid James

Very Germanic,* mamascarlatti,* maybe it would go with a little Wagner after this kind of dinner?...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ummm, maybe I should change my viewing plans this evening, this is what I'm halfway through right now, far too frivolous isn't it?


----------



## Sid James

Well, take it as a kind of light Italian dessert after your big heavy Germanic meal!!!...


----------



## clavichorder

Waking up in the early morning(which is night), I still feel that strange, cheap meal of spaghetti, and imitation crab with olive oil and salt in my stomach.


----------



## Gab

French baguette with cheese, this morning!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

an awful cookie...I haven't had lunch today. I'm not feeling hungry. I have lost two pounds lately. I'm 5'6" my weight is 128 pounds...I'd like to eat black caviar...I had bought it on ebay but now it is expensive...

Martin


----------



## graaf

Only these two survived the dinner - I ate six of their friends. Their friend's last wish was to go down with the yoghurt - and I am not a type of person that would ignore someone's last wish!


----------



## samurai

What on earth--or in the sea--are those anyway?


----------



## graaf

samurai said:


> What on earth--or in the sea--are those anyway?


Well, photo indeed is blurry, but those are younger cousins of these. It was interesting to read what wikipedia says about their origin:

_When Christian forces freed Buda from Ottoman occupation in 1686 the bakers of the town celebrated the victory the next day by selling freshly baked bread rolls made into a crescent shape. The fashion caught on, the "kifli" was born._

I have no idea if that is true, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Enkhbat said:


> Бантан(Bantan)


It seems ok to me. Is it a kind of rice pudding?

Martin


----------



## samurai

@ Graaf, Thanks for the 411; I thought there was some kind of meat or fish filling inside those puppies!


----------



## Ravellian

For dinner, I had some lovely noodles topped with tobasco sauce, and for lunch a yummy peanut butter and bologna sandwich.


----------



## Lenfer

I know it's only five o'clock but I'm told I need to put on weight.


----------



## Almaviva

Flavored Starbucks coffee with a slice of Panetone (Italian fruit cake)
Actually I'm having the last bite and the last drop as I type this.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Lenfer said:


> I know it's only five o'clock but I'm told I need to put on weight.


Yummy! Miammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Is that a Crème brûlée?


----------



## samurai

We had Chinese cuisine tonite. I had beef with broccoli, fried rice and an egg roll. Most excellent indeed!


----------



## Kopachris

A bowl of homemade chili. A bit of spicy, a bit of sweet, and very savory.


----------



## kv466

Made stuffed potatoes with shredded flank, onions, raisins, peanuts, olives and hard boiled eggs served with red onion 'salsa criolla'.


----------



## TresPicos

A hard-boiled egg. 

OT: Just before that, I had another hard-boiled egg. And right before that, another one. 

/TresHuevos


----------



## Kopachris

A thin wedge of Brie. I will be having more very shortly.


----------



## kv466

Cuban pastelitos de guayaba


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Good Sushi just one hour ago.

Martin


----------



## CountessAdele

Just finished off some arby's curly fries a few seconds ago. Yum I'm thinkin' Arby's!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

The last thing I ate was a broad bean.


----------



## Almaviva

Eating now:
Stilton cheese. Fresh figs. Port Wine. French bread. Morbier cheese. Délice de Bourgogne cheese. Prosciutto di Parma. Calabrese salame. Capocollo.
All simply delicious!!!!


----------



## kv466

Entrecote au poivre avec pommes frites


----------



## CountessAdele

Almaviva said:


> Eating now:
> Stilton cheese. Fresh figs. Port Wine. French bread. Morbier cheese. Délice de Bourgogne cheese. Prosciutto di Parma. Calabrese salame. Capocollo.
> All simply delicious!!!!


 I just had day old frozen pizza.


----------



## Almaviva

CountessAdele said:


> I just had day old frozen pizza.


 My style of eating will come to you one day. It's a phase of life thing. I've had my share of day old frozen pizza when I was younger.


----------



## Ravellian

Today I had some nice pot roast, with beef, potatoes and cooked carrots. Chocolate pie for dessert :O


----------



## samurai

Lasagna, and it was very, very good!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Just a spinach, oranges, apples salade for lunch

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Almaviva said:


> Flavored Starbucks coffee with a slice of Panetone (Italian fruit cake)
> Actually I'm having the last bite and the last drop as I type this.


Yummy

Martin


----------



## kv466

Ravellian said:


> Today I had some nice pot roast, with beef, potatoes and cooked carrots. Chocolate pie for dessert :O


Nice!...I'm making a pot roast right this moment, very similar to the one you described...just added my potatoes and now it's going into that slow and low cooking phase...gonna be great as I got some wonderful beef for it.


----------



## jflatter

A slimfast bar


----------



## macgeek2005

A glass of raw milk.


----------



## kv466

A greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray. 

-chet, weird science


----------



## Lenfer

A large sandwich, fresh bread and homemade plum jam. :devil:


----------



## jflatter

Jerk chicken and rice & peas.


----------



## Kopachris

A bowl of corned beef and cabbage with a couple slices of bread and butter. Warm, hearty, and delicious.


----------



## kv466

Cuban croquettes (although with some mayo, these look like Amsterdeen Croquettes to me!


----------



## samurai

Sesame chicken combination plate {fried rice and an egg roll}, washed down with some ice cold ginger ale. This sumptious repast was followed by my sister's warm home made apple pie with some whipped cream on top and good, strong coffee. All in all, a most delightful culinary evening. Unfortunately, I had to go and ruin it by watching another game {more like a debacle!} in which the Jets got blown out by the Ravens.  Oh well!


----------



## Almaviva

Humble today. Hung-over, recovering from party. So, just vegetarian wraps.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Dolgot bibimbap for lunch today, so full I didn't need dinner.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

"English breakfast"--beans, bacon, hash browns, scrambled eggs, and coffee.


----------



## kv466

"American Breakfast" - 
Two eggs over easy, bacon, sausage, buiscuits and gravy, hash brown casserole and grits; café con leche


----------



## Vaneyes

Banana bread.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I prepared yesterday evening "chili con carne", a Mexican dish. Very good...I can give you the recipe.

Martin


----------



## Kopachris

Currently eating a bag of celebratory Cheetos because I just got a job.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kopachris said:


> Currently eating a bag of celebratory Cheetos because I just got a job.


Woo-hoo! Maybe now you'll be making enough money to upgrade to mac and cheese!


----------



## Kopachris

Manxfeeder said:


> Woo-hoo! Maybe now you'll be making enough money to upgrade to mac and cheese!


Silly Manxfeeder! We bought mac and cheese in bulk when it was on sale. I've got _plenty_ of that.  Actually, I try to cook something fresh almost every day. Real potatoes instead of instant mashed potatoes, white sauce from a roux instead of a jarred white sauce, etc. We have to buy cheap ingredients and try to make them stretch, though, so the quality isn't as high as some of the cooking I've seen around here.


----------



## kv466

Chicken wings marinated with pink seasalt, fresh cracked, black pepper, garlic and a touch of onion powder with some drops of fresh bitter orange and light olive oil...extremely, slowly grilled until a beautiful and dark, golden brown...

...served with grilled sweet potatoes and glazed with some homemade Thai chilli sauce.


I was gonna have red beans and pork chops but thankfully,...changed the ol' cabeza.
.


----------



## samurai

Baked chicken with a very nice marinade on it plus a side of stuffing prepared by my son. It was absolutely delicious!


----------



## Guest

Turkey and bacon sandwich, sweet potato chips, and a diet Pepsi.


----------



## Almaviva

Cheese and bread and wine like most Friday evenings. With some olive oil and herbs with fresh grated Parmesan cheese, tomato bruschetta.
But I don't want to go on and on about the cheese and bread and accoutrements, but rather, I'd like to talk about the wine.

This must be one of the most outstanding values out there in retail!

This wine cost me $49 at Costco, plus taxes.

Gasp, the score by Parker is 95! And I completely agree. I'm not easily influenced by scores, but this one deserves it. Wine Enthusiast 95, Wine Spectator 93.

Chalk Hill Estate Red 2008, Chalk Hill appellation, Healdsburg (a lovely town with a lovely hotel and two great restaurants), Sonoma Valley, California. 47% Cabernet Sauvignon, 28% Malbec, 15% Merlot, 6% Petit Verdot, 2% Syrah, 2% Carmenère. I really love this blend. It is robust and elegant at the same time, very well balanced. Strong bouquet, good body, high alcohol (15.5%) and perfectly smooth tannins. 

I just can't believe this wine can be had for $49!

Buy it! Buy it! Buy it!


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> Cheese and bread and wine like most Friday evenings. With some olive oil and herbs with fresh grated Parmesan cheese, tomato bruschetta.
> But I don't want to go on and on about the cheese and bread and accoutrements, but rather, I'd like to talk about the wine.
> 
> This must be one of the most outstanding values out there in retail!
> 
> This wine cost me $49 at Costco, plus taxes.
> 
> Gasp, the score by Parker is 95! And I completely agree. I'm not easily influenced by scores, but this one deserves it. Wine Enthusiast 95, Wine Spectator 93.
> 
> Chalk Hill Estate Red 2008, Chalk Hill appellation, Healdsburg (a lovely town with a lovely hotel and two great restaurants), Sonoma Valley, California. 47% Cabernet Sauvignon, 28% Malbec, 15% Merlot, 6% Petit Verdot, 2% Syrah, 2% Carmenère. I really love this blend. It is robust and elegant at the same time, very well balanced. Strong bouquet, good body, high alcohol (15.5%) and perfectly smooth tannins.
> 
> I just can't believe this wine can be had for $49!
> 
> Buy it! Buy it! Buy it!


I'm definitely getting a Costco membership, then. With deals like that, how can I not?  (Well, okay, I won't be able to use it to buy wine until I'm 21, but they have other deals, too.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Aged cheddar on cracker.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lettuce, tomato, sliced hard boiled egg, with mayo, on multigrain toast.


----------



## samurai

Baked ziti with riccotta and meat sauce. Yum, Yum.


----------



## kv466

Roasted Beets / Endive / Apple / Gorgonzola
7 Spice Duck Breast / Foie gras / Mango Mustarda w/ Hen of the Woods Mushrooms 
Peanut Butter Chocolate Mousse w/ Banana Ice Cream

@ BLT Steak Miami - no need to get into pricey and wonderful it was; not my style.


----------



## macgeek2005

Four large organic eggs, raw.


----------



## Kopachris

Some beef ribs (I'm not going to call them barbeque, though, since I cooked them in the oven) and steak fries.


----------



## samurai

Beef with broccoli, fried rice and an egg roll.


----------



## kv466

Anticuchos - Marinated beef heart medallions, skewered and grilled. Served with boiled potatoes; sliced, then pan fried golden brown and steamed white corn. Oh,...lots and lots of aji, too!

*(my potatoes were crispier and not greasy at all...keep forgetting to take pics*


----------



## Vaneyes

Hard-boiled eggs with marmalade on multigrain toast. Coffee and cream.


----------



## samurai

Philly-Cheese Steak hero from the Italian restaurant up the block from us.


----------



## Kopachris

Now this thread is broken, too. It says it has 16 pages, but will only go to 15.

EDIT: Ignore me!


----------



## kv466

Cheap cheese danish but, oh, it's soooooo good!


----------



## karenpat

a couple of rye biscuits covered with sunflower seeds, they're yummy.


----------



## CountessAdele

A bagel spread with nutella. mmmm nutella.


----------



## Kopachris

A T-bone steak, salted for an hour before grilling, topped with a garlic, mushroom, and Merlot sauce and shredded mozzarella cheese.


----------



## samurai

A small grilled chicken salad and a meatball slice from one of the nearby pizzerias. Yummy!


----------



## kv466

Some super fresh and yummy bruscetta from a party a played...among other treats!


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Dodecaplex

CountessAdele said:


> mmmm nutella.


The greatest thing humanity has made since the internet. I needs it. Must. Go. Buy. More. Nutella.


----------



## Kopachris

Dodecaplex said:


> The greatest thing humanity has made since the internet. I needs it. Must. Go. Buy. More. Nutella.
> 
> http://insteftershumbleopinion.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/2341580658_5ecb8982eb.jpg


Actually, Nutella was introduced to the market _before_ internet was invented.


----------



## kv466

Hazelnuts could very well be the most delicious nut there is; at least my macaw thinks so!

But I must agree because the last thing I ate was about a quarter of this:










These usually go for over ten bucks and are not stocked anywhere I normally go. So, my local wholesale club decides to not only stock up on it in the form of three pallet's worth but they also throw it for $5! Needless to say, I picked up about a half a dozen of these and am switching from a turkey binge to a chocolate binge. I've laid off the Reddi Wip for now at least.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Kopachris said:


> Actually, Nutella was introduced to the market _before_ internet was invented.


I knew someone was going to say something like that!

Better check my sources next time . . .


----------



## Guest

.However, the clever couple might seek wedding counseling as soon as they reach the detection that the marriage is usually facing a problem that neither advisors have the knowledge to resolve.

Because of their abiding love each other, they are willing to do anything to shore up the area of their total marriage that's affected by just erosion.

Even though both spouses realise that marriage counseling is an important phase, actually feeling comfortable with the counseling is actually a whole several story


----------



## Guest

.

This:

A FABULOUS.Purchasing the airfare ticket at smallest 10 days over scheduled escape will enable your specific to take advantage of super low fares.

G.It 's best to decide on a weekday travel and landing date when possible.The reason is weekend aircraft get filled up faster as compared with weekdays in addition to airlines sometimes offer discounts to fill up the weekday routes.

M.It could well be better towards book as a gaggle of three if not more to get far more discounts relating to fees


----------



## Guest

.Through this technique, people will be able to eradicate all the loans.In truth, another major problem that offers into your head of folks is of buying now and covering the supplement later.This has become possible with the emergence of credit lines and today, with the following facility consumers are again coming into the little league of loans and credit.However, this problem will also be solved through Christian debt negotiation, wherein this borrower might take of assistance from a christian institution to settle back their own loan


----------



## Guest

.Pretend that you'll be talking fot it guy or girl that enables you to be shy.Be of which outgoing person that you would like to be.This roleplaying can send messages on your sub-consciousness and even help the inner-self alter.

6.Dress to be able to impress whether or not nobody is without a doubt looking.In terms of iron those garments! Keep which hair tidy! In some other words, always look your easiest.This can amazing things to assist you to feel more suitable about your self and get over shyness


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

Slice of pizza


----------



## prettyhippo

I had a Chicken Parmesan Lean Pocket... It wasn't very good, but the store on campus was pretty low on everything...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A nectarine. I eat a lot of fruit.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Also, coffee. It was so strong I couldn't drink it. So I ate it instead.


----------



## Couchie

Some Hennessy VSOP and some random crackers I found in a silver bag in my cupboard just now.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

Just when I start to think a chicken tender really can't go too far, I encounter a tender so moist and tender and unbelievably crunchy on the outside and just so oh perfectly seasoned and amazing! I mean, really...I'm talking about chicken tenders, here...still, I can't believe it. (!!)


----------



## violadude

I had a bowl of linguine noodles with Siracha sauce sprayed all over them, cheaply made by yours truly.


----------



## science

Ok, I'm not proud of this except in an ironic sense.

I came home, I was putting some instant Indian curry sauce on rice and then I remembered that I needed to eat some leftover pizza. So I just stuck the pizza in with the curry and rice, nuked the whole thing. It's my own little boy version of Epic Meal Time.

Speaking of which, let's have a classic youtube video:






Language is not safe for work.


----------



## samurai

A hearty, healthy and delicious gyro sandwich.


----------



## kv466

Not so healthy but delicious steak sandwich with onions on Cuban bread.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## mamascarlatti

Grated apple, fresh strawberries, almonds and Greek yoghurt - love summer!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


>


I don't like vanilla ice-cream. It tastes boring.


----------



## Amfibius

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't like vanilla ice-cream. It tastes boring.


Not attuned to the subtle pleasures of a superb vanilla ice-cream?  I have to say - vanilla is my favourite.


----------



## violadude

Amfibius said:


> Not attuned to the subtle pleasures of a superb vanilla ice-cream?  I have to say - vanilla is my favourite.


mmmm mine too.


----------



## kv466

Homemade curry chicken.


----------



## Lunasong

mmm bacon.


----------



## samurai

Some lasagna and home-made garlic bread. Quite delicious!


----------



## Sid James

Club dark chocolate with roasted almond (don't know if I can mention the brand - click on the link guys)...It's apparently got antioxidants...but apparently everything has them...so?...


----------



## samurai

A cold glass of milk with a pb and j sandwich before hitting the hay. Nothing quite like it, I'd say.


----------



## Sid James

This thread is making me hungry!!! I visit it at my peril...



kv466 said:


> Slice of pizza


That's like my staple diet these days...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I didn't know dinosaurs ate pizza.........


----------



## samurai

A quite delicious and nutritious cheese burger with fried onions, followed by some warm apple pie with whipped cream. Then, a post prandial Cohiba cigar {yes, that Cohiba} with a can of ginger ale. Sometimes life is really good!


----------



## clavichorder

samurai said:


> A quite delicious and nutritious cheese burger with fried onions, followed by some warm apple pie with whipped cream. Then, a post prandial Cohiba cigar {yes, that Cohiba} with a can of ginger ale. Sometimes life is really good!


I see there are a lot of health nuts on talkclassical. 

I just had a bowl of pasta and will be having fish sticks soon. I don't ever post here when I've eaten something interesting it seems...


----------



## samurai

@CC, But at least you'll live longer than people who eat who eat like I do!


----------



## clavichorder

samurai said:


> @CC, But at least you'll live longer than people who eat who eat like I do!


I just haven't posted here when I eat like you do!


----------



## samurai

OK, That it explains it then. Now I don't have to feel so guilty! :devil:


----------



## clavichorder

samurai said:


> OK, That it explains it then. Now I don't have to feel so guilty! :devil:


Alright samurai: I just had McDonald's for the first time in months. A crispy chicken sandwich and the most sugary milkshake. But its those fries that are a little too much. I like my unhealthy food, but I haven't had to deal with McDonald's for a while, its not the same thing I used to crave when I was a kid...Its the same, but I'm different.


----------



## CountessAdele

I just had a burger from Jacks. _You'll go back back back, to Jack Jack Jacks, for more more more!_ ...Sorry, 19 years of hearing my dad sing that little jingle everytime we passed a Jacks has brain washed me! _Jacks hamburgers for fifteen cents, they're so good good good_-ok I need to stop now!


----------



## samurai

@ CC and CountessAdele, Enjoy, Enjoy, Enjoy!:cheers:


----------



## Kopachris

A Danish butter cookie. I'll probably have half a dozen more before heading off to bed. Man, these things are addictive.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

^^

Lovely toasted French bread with tapenade? Looks yummy!


----------



## kv466

A slice of total French perfection; a buttery and perfectly created quiche Lorraine.










Silly me...I was posting upstairs while I was eating and,...oh, well, just had it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I ate a cupcake recently. Hmmmm…


----------



## rojo

Organic bread. 

Been changing my diet. I no longer eat meat. Been wanting to do this for a long time.


----------



## kv466

Sure is a pleasant variation from our previous CF mod who liked his beef medium rare.


----------



## clavichorder

Pasta with oil and salt. Real plain.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Pasta with oil and salt. Real plain.


Plain is good. And pasta is _always_ good as long as it's not mushy or crunchy.


kv466 said:


> Sure is a pleasant variation from our previous CF mod who liked his beef medium rare.


Mmm.... you're making me hungry again. Now I want a nice, thick rib-eye cooked medium rare. And maybe some pasta.


----------



## Art Rock

Dutch fruitbread for breakfast.


----------



## violadude

Steak, lobster and cheesy shredded potatoes. Yes, I ate like a king tonight. thank you mommy


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## clavichorder

Potatoes, the skinny tube kind, they taste great when they've been roasted in the oven with olive oil and then have refrigerated for a night, the oil is absorbed deep into the potato.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> Potatoes, the skinny tube kind, they taste great when they've been roasted in the oven with olive oil and then have refrigerated for a night, the oil is absorbed deep into the potato.


I like those kinds of overnight sensations. Same with pickled eggs.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pineapple hehe.


----------



## samurai

A PB and J sandwich {strawberry jam} with some nice cold milk--whole, if you please.


----------



## Kopachris

Some bacon-cheeseburger sliders from one of the restaurants at my workplace--generously comp'd (as in, the casino pays for it) by one of the supervisors in my department.


----------



## kv466

Duck Gyoza










Duck confit, water chestnuts, sundried mango and a sweet chili sauce in light pastry.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Soap on a rope. Or I might have just been hallucinating.


----------



## BradPiano

It's good, I just had it on stale buns. Ick.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Wow. Sounds like an interesting experience.


----------



## violadude

Some Salami lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Some Salami lol


What does salami taste like? Just wondering...


----------



## Lunasong

way too many M&Ms.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466




----------



## NightHawk

Early this A.M. Toast with home made Prickly Pear jelly, some milk and then COFFEE!!!!



Seening said:


> This thread is cool because you get to see what different things people like to eat and maybe you get to try different things.
> 
> The last thing I ate was Oreos and milk. Yum.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I actually had something like this, only on regular bread, not crisp bread (but will in the next few days perhaps):









Gravlax


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Mmm yum! I love salmon like that. Actually today I ate some smoked salmon with cream cheese on crackers. Delicious!


----------



## Art Rock

Venison steak with sweet bell peppers, red cabbage, apple/mango compote.
Two choices of cheese with fig cake.
Red wine (Rioja Reserva).

It was good. I cooked.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

"Feast-of-the-Seven-Fishes," an Italian-American Christmas Eve tradition.

I'm NOT Italian-American... but my wife is-- so I roll with it.

Of course, "fishes" is used very loosely here, and covers shellfish. 
[This is true for virtually all such preparations.]

This year, it was- 
1) Smelt, 2) Calamari, 3) Shrimp, 4) Mussels, 5) Clams, 6) Langostino, and 7) Scallops.


----------



## Lenfer

:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

Some baked ziti with ricotta. Warm apple pie with whipped cream for dessert. Outstanding!


----------



## clavichorder

A variety of things at a Dim Sum luncheon.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Art Rock

Spaghetti with lean chicken meat, plenty of bell peppers, celery and carrots.


----------



## edfed

Skor chocolate with butter toffee


----------



## misterjones

My hat. No . . . wait. Some crow. A peach? Or was it my own words?

_I'm warning you! Don't say it or I'll rub your face in it!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## kv466

Chinese style ribs that looked a whole lot like this


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> Chinese style ribs that looked a whole lot like this


This looks quite freaky but I'm intrigued.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What does salami taste like? Just wondering...


You've never had Salami?


----------



## kv466

Causa Rellena Peruana


----------



## Lenfer

_*Bene*_ ​


----------



## clavichorder

Sausage with Tortilla as my utensil.


----------



## Amfibius

Lenfer said:


> _*Bene*_ ​


Let's see ... penne, portobello mushrooms, parsley, seeded mustard, lemon zest, and olive oil?


----------



## Lenfer

Amfibius said:


> Let's see ... penne, portobello mushrooms, parsley, seeded mustard, lemon zest, and olive oil?


That sounds about right but it was my other-half who was cooking that night. I think he used more than one type of mushroom and extra virgin oil for drizzling of course. I tend just to post the nicest picture I can find that matchs what I ate.


----------



## kv466

Just ran across Anna's Ginger Thins at my local market...instant addiction!










guess I got the new packaging cause that's the one I got


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## mamascarlatti

kv466 said:


> Just ran across Anna's Ginger Thins at my local market...instant addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I got the new packaging cause that's the one I got


Now that's something we get here but after the journey halfway across the world they are always broken into a thousand tiny pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

Miami-style Kentucky Hot Browns


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kopachris




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^That's not very healthy, Kopachris.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^That's not very healthy, Kopachris.


I didn't eat the whole thing, of course.

Not, yet, anyway.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Crabby Macaroni and Cheese, with peas. That is, it had:








+







+


----------



## kv466

Porcion de Anticuchos
(grilled beef heart kebobs served w/ boiled then fried potatos and white corn)


----------



## Lenfer

Bed time soon. *yawn*


----------



## Xaltotun

Ok, I didn't eat this, but I made tea out of it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Tea out of _charcoal???_


----------



## Xaltotun

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^Tea out of _charcoal???_


Only the surface of the thing is charcoal (the dead bark of the tree). Beneath it, there's a live polypore fungus that you can make tea of!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Xaltotun said:


> Only the surface of the thing is charcoal (the dead bark of the tree). Beneath it, there's a live polypore fungus that you can make tea of!


Ooh that would be nice!


----------



## Xaltotun

Gathering the fungus was a rather surreal experience. It grew high in a tree at my parents' back yard. Me and my brother climbed up the tree with axes to chop pieces from the fungus, and then we made tea of it. It's supposed to be really healthy, and it tastes good, too.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Lenfer

Xaltotun said:


> Gathering the fungus was a rather surreal experience. It grew high in a tree at my parents' back yard. Me and my brother climbed up the tree with axes to chop pieces from the fungus, and then we made tea of it. It's supposed to be really healthy, and it tastes good, too.


I love mushrooms but please be careful when picking wild ones, don't want to end up...








​
Or maybe we do? :lol:


----------



## kv466

Broiled Chicken w/ salad


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Beef Flautas










Yes, I said Flautas.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

Spare ribs and french fries, followed by almond cookies. All were washed down with ginger ale and a fine after dinner cigar. Life really can be good sometimes, just with its simple pleasures!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Unagi (eel) sushi


----------



## science

Prunes and coffee. I need a day off.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Jeremy Marchant

A recipe of my own devising of lamb's kidneys and rice all cooked in a tomato-based sauce with lots of vegetables (I'm on a diet).


----------



## Vaneyes

Following science's lead...


----------



## kv466




----------



## Vaneyes

And then following Kv466's lead.


----------



## Kopachris

There seems to be a trend, here.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

^^

Van,...I'd like you to make me my midnite snacks!

I just made Borden Condensed Milk Magic Bars...addictive!


----------



## Vaneyes

In absentia (IOW I'd eat 'em if I had 'em).










Flavors of Toaster Strudel that are currently available include:

Apple Cream Danish 
Apple 
Boston Cream Pie 
Cream Cheese and Strawberry 
Cherry 
Danish Style Cream Cheese 
Raspberry 
Strawberry 
Wildberry 
Blueberry 
Cream Cheese and Raspberry 
Cinnamon Roll 
Grape 
Watermelon


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> In absentia (IOW I'd eat 'em if I had 'em).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavors of Toaster Strudel that are currently available include:
> 
> Apple Cream Danish
> Apple
> Boston Cream Pie
> Cream Cheese and Strawberry
> Cherry
> Danish Style Cream Cheese
> Raspberry
> Strawberry
> Wildberry
> Blueberry
> Cream Cheese and Raspberry
> Cinnamon Roll
> Grape
> Watermelon


Would they have anchovie flavoured ones by any chance?


----------



## science

Meatloaf and scalloped potatoes, and I love my wife.


----------



## Dawson




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Lenfer

:devil:​


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> ^^
> 
> Van,...I'd like you to make me my midnite snacks!
> 
> I just made Borden Condensed Milk Magic Bars...addictive!


I could see myself getting very fat if I find these.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I ate a gingerbread Treble clef, about a foot long. I did share it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

Papa a la Huancaina


----------



## Vaneyes

A nutritious meal, as always.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Various types of *cheeses* with various types of *fruits*


----------



## Kopachris

And a little bit of


----------



## Nssie

Quarter of an apple.


----------



## Philip

*Volcano rolls* (sushi). Probably the best thing i've ever tasted in my life.


----------



## Vaneyes

My usual mid-day item.

View attachment 3857


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Where was this thread? I'm about to go eat some toast.


----------



## emiellucifuge

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Where was this thread? I'm about to go eat some toast.


You cant say what you're* about* to eat, its against the rules.
Get out.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> You cant say what you're* about* to eat, its against the rules.
> Get out.


Last thing I ate was some spaghetti.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cheese on toast


----------



## kv466

Shrimp Creole


----------



## samurai

A potato knish and a hot dog with cole slaw and mustard from my local deli.


----------



## Jupiter

The last thing I ate were my words.


----------



## samurai

Meatball parmigana hero; not so great tonight.


----------



## samurai

Jupiter said:


> The last thing I ate were my words.




@ Jupiter, I'm sure--at least I hope--that your words tasted better than that nasty sandwich I had!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The last thing I ate was some chocolate ice-cream.


----------



## kv466

(real) Ceviche










(i wrote 'real' because so many things call themselves this these days that are not)


----------



## Kopachris

A couple of these (not the whole box!):










@kv466: As I've never had ceviche before, I'm curious as to what "real" ceviche means so that I know what to look for when I get around to trying some.


----------



## Lenfer

Who found it?! Well done whoever did a thousand likes to you kind sir/madam.















Home-made almond biscotti with a little honey and a fresh capachino. I really do work to hard.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Who found it?! Well done whoever did a thousand likes to you kind sir/madam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home-made almond biscotti with a little honey and a fresh capachino. I really do work to hard.


Must...have...COFFEE!!!!!


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Must...have...COFFEE!!!!!











**shares**​
Looking very *Italian* there *CoAG* looks like your saying "Mwah! This coffee just like *Mamma* used to make."


----------



## kv466

^^

Ya veo que lo encontraste, cariño.

*@Kopachris*

Basically, there is nowadays better stuff than bad stuff as far as what they call ceviche. For me it's kinda like asking a New Yorker about bagels or pizza or a Texas man about beef brisket or other BBQ. I spent two months in Lima, Peru every year for a few years and aside from that I go there at least once a year so I kinda know the place. Even there you can find a bad one or two hundred but it's also kinda like one of those things that even the corner lady knows how to many better than some here in the States.

Anyway,...I'd avoid it ever being served in a martini glass; it is a disgrace to the plate itself. It should never be made with lemon, only lime. Always red onion. Best fish for it is Chilean sea bass although others work. The chilles have to be Peruvian if not the flavor just ain't right and sadly most places in the States have it flown in processed as a paste and don't have the 'luxury' of having them fresh daily. The sides: Boiled and sliced sweet potato, extra large kernel Peruvian white corn and 'canchita'.

Basically, brother, try it at a Peruvian restaurant first and if they spell it with a 'b' instead of a 'v' it might be even better. I think you'll like it, though. It's one of my favorite foods on Earth. Lime cooked fresh fish and an explosion of flavor profiles that all work together beautifully. To me, it leaves Sushi at the drive-thru. Plus, you're a home cook. Remember, someone with know-how can cheat the ingredients a little and still get a great result so whenever you wanna make one I'll throw you a recipe via pm. Happy eating.


----------



## Lenfer

*Mushroom soup followed by mushroom and brown rice risotto with vegetables.*​


----------



## Mesa

A 'turbo condiment soup' of a Tomato cup soup, a can of Haricot beans, salt, balsamic vinegar, salad cream, english mustard, turmeric, green pesto, french mustard, paprika, chilli powder and butter. 

Good eatings!


----------



## kv466

Beef short rib and vegetable soup


----------



## Vaneyes

Peach and blueberry pie, sans greenery.

View attachment 3896


----------



## Lenfer

Oatmeal or as my boyfriend would say "porridge". ​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^I hate porridge. Eat something nice like that mushroom risotto you posted above.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^I hate porridge. Eat something nice like that mushroom risotto you posted above.


Feeling sick today, I can't really keep anything but *porridge* down today sadly.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Feeling sick today, I can't really keep anything but *porridge* down today sadly.


Porridge makes me feel sick.


----------



## Lenfer

*Fortnum's Silk Egg Box*​
I haven't ate these chocolates yet, I'm not supposed to as they are for easter but... :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Chocolate doesn't make me feel sick.


----------



## Lenfer

Lenfer said:


> *Fortnum's Silk Egg Box*​
> I haven't ate these chocolates yet, I'm not supposed to as they are for easter but... :devil:


I really should have said eaten but I'm tired my apologise for the poor grammar.


----------



## violadude

In honor of St. Patrick's day I'm eating corned beef sandwiches with horse radish, thousand island dressing and pickles.


----------



## violadude

violadude said:


> In honor of St. Patrick's day I'm eating corned beef sandwiches with *horse radish*, thousand island dressing and pickles.


OMG ITS BURNING MY NOSE SO MUCH! IT FEELS SO GOOD!

This is my thrill for the night lol


----------



## Vaneyes

NY Steak with bean salad (artichokes, red onion, dark red kidney beans, green pepper).

View attachment 3907


----------



## Kopachris

Vaneyes said:


> NY Steak with bean salad (artichokes, red onion, dark red kidney beans, green pepper).


The salad sounds good, but NY strip steak? Bleh. I've never really liked NY strip. I don't have steak often, but I don't usually go for anything less than chuck-eye.


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> In honor of St. Patrick's day I'm eating corned beef sandwiches with horse radish, thousand island dressing and pickles.


I normally eat *Irish* people on *St. Patrick*'s day but I'm watching my figure this year... 








Wait forget I said that.


----------



## Philip

You guys eat too much...


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


> I normally eat *Irish* people on *St. Patrick*'s day but I'm watching my figure this year...





Lenfer said:


> I normally eat *Irish* people on *St. Patrick*'s day





Lenfer said:


> I normally eat *Irish* people





Lenfer said:


> eat *Irish* people


Oh God, what?!


----------



## samurai

Pizza, Pizza.


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> Oh God, what?!


It's true but I stopped after I saw what happened to *Couchie*, he was not always that colour you know.










Goat's milk yoghurt with home-made prune compote. ​


----------



## kv466

Kopachris said:


> The salad sounds good, but NY strip steak? Bleh. I've never really liked NY strip. I don't have steak often, but I don't usually go for anything less than chuck-eye.


You got me confuse here, Chris. 

Chuck eye's are delicious steaks but everything I know about the cow is telling me that a strip steak is surely not 'less' than it or bad in any way; just probably not your favorite but certainly a fine cut by any standard.

Ok,...so now I want steak! Anyway, had scrambie eggs w/ ham & onions and toast.


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> You got me confuse here, Chris.
> 
> Chuck eye's are delicious steaks but everything I know about the cow is telling me that a strip steak is surely not 'less' than it or bad in any way; just probably not your favorite but certainly a fine cut by any standard.
> 
> Ok,...so now I want steak! Anyway, had scrambie eggs w/ ham & onions and toast.


Maybe it's just the local cows then, because NY Strip around here tends to be rather tough no matter how you grill it, while the chuck eye tends to be very well-marbled and tender. Maybe aliens are messing with our beef...?


----------



## Vaneyes

Without the face.

View attachment 3924


----------



## samurai

Chinese cuisine tonite: Sweet and sour chicken and shrimp over some white rice; not bad for a change of pace from Italian and burgers.


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Vaneyes

Good, and I feel healthier.

View attachment 3941


----------



## samurai

A Whopper Jr. with cheese.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seven brazil nuts and a glass of milk.


----------



## Kopachris

So... Vaneyes... how was that meatloaf?


----------



## Polyphemus

Baked Trout with Basil, Tomato and Bread crumb stuffing with a light white wine. Guaranteed to get you in the mood for some music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A peanut butter and jam sandwich.


----------



## Vaneyes

The one, the only...

View attachment 3996


----------



## kv466

Mac and cheese (not out of a box)


----------



## Lenfer

Hot chocolate with a scoop Ice cream and dash of brandy. Not quite is picture here although that looks good to... *thinks* :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Working on this right now:


----------



## samurai

A BLT on toast, with a little mac and cheese on the side; first time I've ever tried that combination, and it will probably be the last as well!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

samurai said:


> A BLT on toast, with a little mac and cheese on the side; first time I've ever tried that combination, and it will probably be the last as well!


What's that?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What's that?


BLT= Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato sandwich.


----------



## samurai

Violadude, As always you're spot on!


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm on an ice cream diet. Vanilla, this time.

View attachment 4002


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> I'm on an ice cream diet. Vanilla, this time.
> 
> View attachment 4002


Vanilla. How boring. Hairy ice-cream looks so much better.


----------



## Kopachris

Chicken soup with rice.

@CoAG: No. Just, no.


----------



## Guest

Salad, left over baked chicken and grilled pork chop, green beans, and corn.


----------



## samurai

Lasagna, with some garlic knots.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Chicken soup with rice.
> 
> @CoAG: No. Just, no.


What do you have against hairy ice-cream?


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do you have against hairy ice-cream?


Everything. Humans are unable to properly digest keratin. Having hair in ice cream is just as useless as having cellulose in ice cream.


----------



## kv466

Joe's Stone Crabs


----------



## emiellucifuge

Kopachris said:


> Everything. Humans are unable to properly digest keratin. Having hair in ice cream is just as useless as having cellulose in ice cream.


Thats why I eat grass. To throw up the hair from those delicious hairy ice creams..


----------



## kv466

^^

Hey, Dutch Boy. Do you like those croquettes they place fresh in those turning automated machines? Ahhhh, I have a long/short story about those but I still haven't tried 'em and they look really good to me. Basically, I saw them and didn't know the kitchen next to the machines was attached to them and feeding them so that the food is actually not only fresh daily but up to the minute. Next walk around, and at this time I've decided to try it, food's all gone and the kitchen is closed. Couple hours later I'm catching the Delta flight outta Schiphol and haven't been back since! I will try thee someday.


----------



## samurai

Scrambled eggs well-done, crispy bacon and toast {not well-done}.


----------



## kv466

One of these










And a lot of this on top!


----------



## BubbleBobble

t-bone steak

man it was awesome

I hadn't had steak in forever


----------



## Lenfer

*Tis Wabbit Season*​


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> Joe's Stone Crabs


I prefer my crabs in cake forum they look less like aliens.  I like the fact you have lemons


----------



## Vaneyes

Without the gimmicks.

View attachment 4093


----------



## samurai

Whopper with cheese and extra mayo.


----------



## clavichorder

Soy Sausage Patties with Toast and middle eastern mixed thyme spice(Za'atar mixed with olive oil.


----------



## samurai

Pizza, Pizza


----------



## Kopachris

Just ate in my hotel's fine-dining restaurant, and my first time eating somewhere fancier than Red Lobster or Olive Garden. For a starter: smoked trout salad. Appetizer: stuffed baby portobello mushrooms (wait... isn't a baby portobello simply a common button mushroom?). Entree: Rib-eye, lobster tail, and asparagus. Dessert: some sort of berry crumble and a couple HUGE chocolate-covered strawberries which I packed in a to-go box because I was already stuffed.

The grill-work is mediocre, but the asparagus was very fresh, and both the smoked trout and the stuffed mushrooms were absolutely fantastic. The service was also excellent.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Just ate in my hotel's fine-dining restaurant, and my first time eating somewhere fancier than Red Lobster or Olive Garden. For a starter: smoked trout salad. Appetizer: stuffed baby portobello mushrooms (wait... isn't a baby portobello simply a common button mushroom?). Entree: Rib-eye, lobster tail, and asparagus. Dessert: some sort of berry crumble and a couple HUGE chocolate-covered strawberries which I packed in a to-go box because I was already stuffed.
> 
> The grill-work is mediocre, but the asparagus was very fresh, and both the smoked trout and the stuffed mushrooms were absolutely fantastic. The service was also excellent.


You getting paid advertising your hotel now?


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You getting paid advertising your hotel now?


I wish.  The steak probably would have been better if I were getting paid to advertise. As it was, the meal was not worth the $80 I paid for it.


----------



## Cnote11

80 dollars... sheesh... that was one large meal...


----------



## samurai

A BLT on toast.


----------



## Mesa

Beef instant noodles. Cooked in bowl with a plate over the top.

I am the cooking wizard.


----------



## Kopachris

Cnote11 said:


> 80 dollars... sheesh... that was one large meal...


Yeah, I could've done better steak and lobster at home for half the price.


----------



## science

Cheese sammich. Nuked it a bit too much.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pun'kin pie.

View attachment 4521


----------



## Cnote11

Mmm... I only get pumpkin pie once a year. Twice if I'm lucky... I love it

I just had a drumstick sans nuts


----------



## samurai

Two home cooked burgers, one with melted American cheese on top and one sans, just some ketchup, cole-slaw and relish to dress it. Both were very, very good!


----------



## Vaneyes

Hard-boiled egg, and toast with marmalade.

View attachment 4528


----------



## Mesa

A bowl of *Spageti*.


----------



## samurai

Beef lo mein and some breaded shrimp {surf and turf, cheapskate style}.


----------



## Cnote11

A pretty large carrot!


----------



## kv466

Cuban croquettes!


----------



## Cnote11

That sounds really good right now, kv. Are Cuban ones your favorite?


----------



## Badinerie

Creamy chicken and basil pasta and a glass of Orvieto


----------



## kv466

Cnote11 said:


> That sounds really good right now, kv. Are Cuban ones your favorite?


Wow,...difficult question as I grew up eating them and this place I just had them from has a very good recipe...the croquette that has made the biggest impact on me, though, was in Portugal. I liked the Spanish ones but not my favorite. I also had some wonderful Austrian ones on a Lauda Air flight once and they were amazing! Most recently I had asked Emiulcifuge (sorry if I spelled it wrong!) if he'd tried the Dutch croqqees but I haven't seen if he responded or not. I had my eye on a couple the last time I was in Amsterdam but I thought about it too much and then they were gone. I didn't know they were fresh. I lost out.

In the end I guess I am a fool for them wherever they may come from. Whether they be fish or mixed meats. As long as the mixture is good and they are fried to perfection, I'm gonna eat em'!


----------



## Badinerie

Ohhh! Mouth watering sight! Above...

Im sharing a Chicken Tikka Pizza with my 11 year old daughter...


----------



## Cnote11

I had a Chicken Parmesan sub. Twas delicious.

KV, I didn't know you were serious about them  I'm sorry to hear about your loss in Amsterdam. I'm not a fan of the fish kind. The cheese and meat variety are what I'd prefer. You can't beat a perfectly fried one.


----------



## kv466

I'll be Bach. :lol:


----------



## Guest

A chocolate lava cake.


----------



## Cnote11

I had some Cantaloupe


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I ate eleven slices of a very dense (and very large) chocolate mud cake and I'm feeling great!


----------



## Cnote11

Had chicken marinara, mashed potatoes, and corn last. That is about to transition to sausage gravy and biscuits.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I ate eleven slices of a very dense (and very large) chocolate mud cake and I'm feeling great!


I experienced the aftereffects yesterday at the airport. So I'm staying home from school today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Simple food for simple folk.

View attachment 4611


----------



## kv466

Causa rellena


----------



## Cnote11

What exactly _is that_, KV?

Today, I had a slice of broccoli, red pepper, and spinach quiche, then some beef barley soup, and a slice of cherry pie.


----------



## kv466

^^ 

It's a Peruvian appetizer dish.

It's basically made of boiled potatoes that are mashed and mixed with salt, lime juice and Peruvian aji which is a medium sized orange chili pepper. That mixture is used to kinda sandwich a tuna and mixed vegetable filling that is seasoned and mixed with mayo. There are hundreds of different fillings and toppings but for the most part the potato is the same. The one I had was topped very similarly to the picture I used; with red peppers and chopped up hard boiled eggs and had an ultra-thin slice of avocado in the center. Yummy!


----------



## Cnote11

I knew the potato part, but had no idea what the rest was. I'll pass on the tuna and mayo :X


----------



## Kopachris

Country-style pork ribs, grilled asparagus, pasta with a simple cream sauce (flavored with tarragon), and white hominy and sliced mushrooms sauteed with chopped garlic.


----------



## violadude

A delicious bbq'ed steak with gravy made by Mi Madre over a bowl of rice.


----------



## clavichorder

I ate out.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> I ate out.


You gotta tell us where!


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> A delicious bbq'ed steak with gravy made by Mi Madre over a bowl of rice.


Jeallllouuuus......... I was just thinking how I wanted steak and I don't even really like steak... mmm rice.... perhaps I'd replace the BBQ with brown gravy or some sort of tomato sauce...


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> You gotta tell us where!


and what!!!


----------



## Cnote11

oh yeah, add some green peppers to what I said about your steak and rice... mmm AND BELL PEPPER SAUCE. That is the sauce I would choose.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Jeallllouuuus......... I was just thinking how I wanted steak and I don't even really like steak... mmm rice.... perhaps I'd replace the BBQ with brown gravy or some sort of tomato sauce...


Well, it wasn't bbq sauce. It was brown gravy. I meant that the meat itself was barbequed meat.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> oh yeah, add some green peppers to what I said about your steak and rice... mmm AND BELL PEPPER SAUCE. That is the sauce I would choose.


Bell peppers are so delicious.


----------



## Cnote11

OH I SEE NOW. I knew a read gravy in there... Sounds delicious. I'm so hungry right now. Perhaps more bread with hummus? Or maybe more cherry pie...


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> and what!!!


Sorry to disappoint. It was chinese food, mixed vegetable and a plate of pot-stickers.


----------



## Cnote11

Details man, details!


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Bell peppers are so delicious.


They are, but I prefer many other peppers to bell. Curious, what is your bell pepper hierarchy? I'd probably put orange and red at the top.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> They are, but I prefer many other peppers to bell. Curious, what is your bell pepper hierarchy? I'd probably put orange and red at the top.


Which kinds?


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> I ate out.


It would've been extra funny and extra awesome if this legitimately had other implications.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> Details man, details!


The vegetables felt less unhealthy of a choice than the usual chow mein, and they were easily palatable. The pot-stickers were the gut-busting treat, panned browned with really yummy dough.

Still, there was too much Sezchuan sauce and the portions were too big for a mere lunch. I should just get soup and a plate of pot-stickers and maybe a little cup of rice or something.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Which kinds?


Chili peppers are my favorite. Habaneros are probably my favorite of them all. I like to slice them up and eat them on sandwiches with pesto and tomato.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> The vegetables felt less unhealthy of a choice than the usual chow mein, and they were easily palatable. The pot-stickers were the gut-busting treat, panned browned with really yummy dough.
> 
> Still, there was too much Sezchuan sauce and the portions were too big for a mere lunch. I should just get soup and a plate of pot-stickers and maybe a little cup of rice or something.


I hope you took it all home and will eat it in the morning! Also, I liked your connotation.


----------



## clavichorder

Also some pretty good hot and sour soup with bamboo shoots, mushrooms, water-chestnuts, all that good stuff. Sometimes though, I swear they just put chili sauce in there.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> It would've been extra funny and extra awesome if this legitimately had other implications.


I would hold a celebration in your name.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I hope you took it all home and will eat it in the morning! Also, I liked your connotation.


I should have. Instead, I ate it all there, being the pig I am.


----------



## Cnote11

Ugh, ick, mushrooms :X I do like hot and sour soup though. Prefer wonton but that is just me. I want rice... I only have lentils.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Chili peppers are my favorite. Habaneros are probably my favorite of them all. I like to slice them up and eat them on sandwiches with pesto and tomato.


Habeneros are good too. But I've made the mistake of eating too much at one time and having my stomach feel like it were filled with knives and piranhas.


----------



## Philip




----------



## clavichorder

There are some delectable looking smoked salmon collars in the fridge and I'm not allowed to have them...


----------



## Cnote11

Philip said:


>


Homoerotic undertones


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Homoerotic undertones


filler text


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> Homoerotic undertones


You obviously don't know your chickens.


----------



## samurai

A peanut butter and red raspberry preserve sandwich with a tall, cold glass of milk.


----------



## Cnote11

Ugh... raspberries @[email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected] *___*_*_____*


----------



## Lenfer

​


----------



## Lenfer

I think I must be the *Talk Classical* glutton.  ​


----------



## clavichorder

Edit, nevermind.


----------



## clavichorder

Yesterday I had some fried chicken. Ate it on a park bench, then walked home. Is it bad that a crow was watching me and and through a bone to it? Wasn't much on the bone, I clean those things cartilage and all.


----------



## clavichorder

Also, I finally had that salmon collar meat, mixed in with a bowl of pasta. This was two days ago. It was delicious. Last night I had a tofu-vegetable stir-fry with fish sauce and rice.


----------



## clavichorder

Lenfer said:


> *TEA*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or​




My coffee consumption has been unwise lately. I will have an overpriced mocha in the morning on an empty stomach, and feel wired for the next four hours, people in my choir telling me to calm down.​


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> Yesterday I had some fried chicken. Ate it on a park bench, then walked home. Is it bad that a crow was watching me and and through a bone to it? Wasn't much on the bone, I clean those things cartilage and all.


i'm sure the crow was rather pleased with your chicken bone although I'm sure it would have rather had the chicken. :lol:

You should always have chocolate or other confectionary with your coffee.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> My coffee consumption has been unwise lately. I will have an overpriced mocha in the morning on an empty stomach, and feel wired for the next four hours, people in my choir telling me to calm down.


You can never have too much coffee.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> You should always have chocolate or other confectionary with your coffee.


Really? I just have at least two strong cups of coffee without anything sweet on the side. Perfect way to have coffee IMO.


----------



## kv466

I, like Chorder, had me some fried chicken yesterday. It was good!


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Really? I just have at least two strong cups of coffee without anything sweet on the side. Perfect way to have coffee IMO.


I try not to drink coffee on an empty stomach it can make some people quite sick. I think it depends on how strong the coffee is mind you. My doctors have told me to avoid strong coffee without food if not cut it out all together at least for a while.

By fried chicken do you mean...








This sort of chicken? I've haven't tried fried chicken perhaps I'm missing out, I'm not sure if I'd like it though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I try not to drink coffee on an empty stomach it can make some people quite sick. I think it depends on how strong the coffee is mind you. My doctors have told me to avoid strong coffee without food if not cut it out all together at least for a while.


Whattttttttt?!?!? They said that?!?!?!?!  I can't imagine life without coffee!


----------



## kv466

Onion Soup


----------



## clavichorder

Microwaved shelled edamame from the freezer with soy sauce on them. 3 servings worth...


----------



## Vaneyes

Something of Granny Smith's.

View attachment 4699


----------



## Vaneyes

kv466 said:


> I, like Chorder, had me some fried chicken yesterday. It was good!


Finger-lickin' goo'.


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whattttttttt?!?!? They said that?!?!?!?!  I can't imagine life without coffee!


Coffee and everything else, is bad for you.


----------



## Cnote11

I had some Chicago deep dish pizza


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Something of Granny Smith's.
> 
> View attachment 4699


Heat that bad boy up with a little vanilla ice cream on the side and you are really talking deliciousness! 
:clap:


----------



## clavichorder

Cheesless, but meaty pizza from some joint or another. I don't like cheese, so I custom order.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Coffee and everything else, is bad for you.


Wrong. You can never have enough coffee.


----------



## Couchie

One of those Costco cooked chickens. Costco is doing good things with chicken these days. I like it when I can chew chicken without using my teeth.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> One of those Costco cooked chickens. Costco is doing good things with chicken these days. I like it when I can chew chicken without using my teeth.


What _can_ you do with your marvellous Couchie teeth?


----------



## Lenfer

Cnote11 said:


> I had some Chicago deep dish pizza


I've always wanted to try *Chicago* crust pizza from *Chicago* preferably.

















*^

Moi​*


----------



## clavichorder

Couchie said:


> One of those Costco cooked chickens. Costco is doing good things with chicken these days. I like it when I can chew chicken without using my teeth.


That's both hilarious and fffed up.


----------



## Cnote11

Raspberry Smoothie


----------



## samurai

Two slices: one plain, the other with meatballs.


----------



## Badinerie

Scotts Porridge Oats with hot milk and a little sugar.


----------



## samurai

Baked ziti with ricotta and meat sauce, along with some nice and warm buttered Italian bread.


----------



## Vaneyes

Couchie said:


> One of those Costco cooked chickens. Costco is doing good things with chicken these days. I like it when I can chew chicken without using my teeth.


But don't you have to buy 144 at one time?


----------



## Kopachris

Salmon wrapped in aluminum foil with butter, salt, pepper, and dill and cooked over the grill, grilled lobster tails with lemon butter, and fettucine with a simple cream sauce.


----------



## Cnote11

Could have sworn I just posted in this thread...


----------



## Cnote11

Oh, I see. Didn't realise there are two of these threads with similar names, but different intents.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had my last diner meal of the college school year!!! It was a cup of chocolate milk and a cheese-steak sub with mushrooms and provolone. Was alright, but I won't be missing it. Also bought a dozen cookies, but only ate one because I want to save them.


----------



## kv466

Arby's medium roast beef sandwich and a small curly fries!


----------



## samurai

From my local trattoria, an order of baked ziti with ricotta and meat sauce, followed by a dessert consisting of some zeppoles.


----------



## Philip

Peanut butter cup brownies...










...I WISH


----------



## kv466

Straight up lentils; no sides.


----------



## Vaneyes

With a Grolsch.

View attachment 5147


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

kv466 said:


> Arby's medium roast beef sandwich and a small curly fries!


That's awesome!


----------



## Vaneyes

Ten characters pie.
View attachment 5168


----------



## Couchie

Saltine crackers with some water.

(Recovering from food poisoning)


----------



## Vaneyes

Tuna sal san on multigrain, with Diet Coca-Cola without caffeine.

View attachment 5180


----------



## samurai

Two slices: one plain, one with meatballs.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Chicken Parmigiana


----------



## Sid James

Peanuts (seriously).


----------



## kv466

I triangle off of a large fruit and nut Toblerone.


----------



## Sid James

^^Swiss chocies are great, but Mozart bon bons from Salzburg are better (for a Mozartean!).


----------



## kv466

Sid James said:


> ^^Swiss chocies are great, but Mozart bon bons from Salzburg are better (for a Mozartean!).


I think I killed myself with those! I was last there in '96 and brought home one too many cans. I never really loved them but they are good.

My favorite chocolates are Dutch, German and Mexican.


----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 5190


An old standby for me...and moochers of course.


----------



## Moira

Sid James said:


> ^^Swiss chocies are great, but Mozart bon bons from Salzburg are better (for a Mozartean!).


They are difficult to get in South Africa. I must see if the fancy chocolate places in the fancy malls have them. Not that I get to the fancy malls very often either. I think that is part of my problem. Tut tut.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> ^^Swiss chocies are great, but Mozart bon bons from Salzburg are better (for a Mozartean!).


I've had those and I love 'em!


----------



## Vaneyes

10 characters.:lol:
View attachment 5317


----------



## MaestroViolinist

A pear, kind of boring, I know. But before that I ate some battered whiting and salad (lunch). That's a bit more interesting.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Vaneyes said:


> View attachment 5190
> 
> 
> An old standby for me...and moochers of course.


Are we talking about favourite chocolate? Let me join in:

Snack block from Cadbury
The new Marvellous Creations, they are *awesome!!!* You must go and try it, especially the popping candy one.

On a healthier chocolate note:
Whittakers coconut


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^I wish I had that.


----------



## Kopachris

It's bedtime, but now I'm hungry.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> It's bedtime, but now I'm hungry.


Eat your pillow


----------



## Tero

Ceasar salad with bits of chicken form grocery store. Dessert is coffee and a packet of granola bars.

No family members home this weekend so I got away with one fork, one plate and a cup. I stir the coffee with the fork too.


----------



## Turangalîla

Ohhh, it was AMAZING! I just had a turkey dinner with extended family: with mashed potatoes, stuffing (don't worry, the stuffing was actually _delicious_), coleslaw/fruit salad, and oven-roasted yams and beets. For dessert there was black forest trifle that my mother made last night. I feel so happy right now...


----------



## Vaneyes

Chips 'n salsa.

View attachment 5440
View attachment 5441


----------



## Lenfer

*Note*: I didn't eat it all... ​


----------



## Lenfer

MaestroViolinist said:


> A pear, kind of boring, I know. But before that I ate some battered whiting and salad (lunch). That's a bit more interesting.












*Maestro* my friend you haven't been eating your pears in the correct manner.... :devil:​


----------



## samurai

A PB and J sandwich with a glass of milk.


----------



## Arabella

Grapes and cheese, with iced tea.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Kopachris

Nothing. Nothing at all. In fact, all my posts in this thread have been lies. I have never eaten anything, ever.


----------



## Lenfer

Kale Soup










Followed by a poached egg (yes more eggs), mushrooms and vegetables.​
Finding it hard to gain the weight I lost while in treatment. I'm told eggs will help but I fear I will turn into an egg soon.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Strawberries and Paw paw in very natural organic yoghurt, with honey sprinkled over the top.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 5539
321 pieces of popcorn.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I've only eaten too things in the last 24 hours because I have a cold. Yesterday I had an apple for breakfast and dinner last night was stewed apples and custard. I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lenfer said:


> Finding it hard to gain the weight I lost while in treatment. I'm told eggs will help but I fear I will turn into an egg soon.


I think maybe 5-10% of my body mass is made up from eggs now. That's how often (and how long) I've been eating eggs. But it's worth it, it's one of the cheapest and most healthy breakfast foods out there.


----------



## Lenfer

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think maybe 5-10% of my body mass is made up from eggs now. That's how often (and how long) I've been eating eggs. But it's worth it, it's one of the cheapest and most healthy breakfast foods out there.


I was never that keen on eggs but I lost a lot of weight I need to bulk up. Thank you for your comment it made me smile.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lenfer said:


> I was never that keen on eggs but I lost a lot of weight I need to bulk up. Thank you for your comment it made me smile.


Eggs are not really a weight-gaining food though, more like a weight maintainer. You may wanna add bacon then. :tiphat:


----------



## Chrythes

Or just eat raw fat. It's quite tasty with black bread and leeks.


----------



## Lenfer

*L'enfer Brittle* 

(chocolate, caramel and vanilla), homemade our own recipe.

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:​


----------



## samurai

Baked ziti with ricotta


----------



## Lenfer

321 pieces of popcorn, thanks *Vaneyes* for the idea it's been ages since I've had popcorn.​


----------



## myaskovsky2002

A frozen meal.

Martin


----------



## Lenfer

Stuffed steamed squid with brown rice, mushrooms and salad. ​


----------



## Lenfer

We made some nibbles and they were delicious so as the recipes are online I thought I'd post.


----------



## jani

big 10€ pizza


----------



## Lenfer

:angel: _Real_ hot chocolate with homemade almond and honey macaroons. :devil:​


----------



## joen_cph

A Danish "smørrebrød" open sandwich with toppings on a dark rye bread (smorgardsbord is a more common name for it, but it is a Swedish word)

I plan that this was my dinner (in the main), since I have been eating a bit too much today and was partly immobilized for 6 weeks because of a traffic accident injuring my leg. Getting much better though. When biking on a bike lane, on the 30th of May, I was torpedoed by a very absent-minded driver, coming from the opposite direction and turning right into me while heading for a sideway.


----------



## clavichorder

Pancakes and then a mocha. Not enough!


----------



## Art Rock

Shark. Bought a large piece of shark on the fish market and prepared it quite well if I may so. Delicious, with cooked fresh carrots.


----------



## Lenfer

Art Rock said:


> Shark. Bought a large piece of shark on the fish market and prepared it quite well if I may so. Delicious, with cooked fresh carrots.


i've yet to taste shark, I hear the fin soup is delectable though. What does shark taste like?


----------



## Vaneyes

Four slices of Mexican salami, four slices of extra lean hot capicola, three crackers, two baby dill pickles (tangy). Small glass of Diet Coke without caffeine. 

Pictures cost extra.


----------



## Vaneyes

And one spoonful of potato salad (hold the garnish). Pic gratis.

View attachment 6257


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Chicken sandwich (*) with lettuce, tomato, mayonnaise and dijon mustard. It is ok, I didn't feel like cooking.... My wife is in Argentina for 3 more weeks.

(*) I bought the roasted chicken at the supermarket yesterday.

Martin, lazy


----------



## Mesa

+







+







+







+









Pauper 4 Lyfe


----------



## samurai

From the local Chinese restaurant, some breaded shrimp with tartar sauce and french fries and some beef lo-mein {doing "surf and turf" the cheap way!}.


----------



## Lenfer

samurai said:


> From the local Chinese restaurant, some breaded shrimp with tartar sauce and french fries and some beef lo-mein {doing "surf and turf" the cheap way!}.


I've never been into a *Chinese* restaurant, nor have I had delivered meal but I'm still shocked *Chinese* restaurants make *French* fries.  I hope you enjoyed it *Samurai*.


----------



## Lenfer

Some *Leonidas*... :devil:​


----------



## samurai

Lenfer said:


> I've never been into a *Chinese* restaurant, nor have I had delivered meal but I'm still shocked *Chinese* restaurants make *French* fries.  I hope you enjoyed it *Samurai*.


Lenfer, it was quite good. After all, this is America, so anybody "worth their salt" who wants to survive in the food business has to master the french fried potato {your chips} a staple of this country's wonderful and healthful diet!


----------



## samurai

Nuked last night's lasagna from our local trattoria.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vivaldi's Concerto for Lute and Strings RV93. A little less cooked through than I would have liked, but still delicious.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Vivaldi's Concerto for Lute and Strings RV93. A little less cooked through than I would have liked, but still delicious.


Do you prefer blue, rare, medium-rare, medium, or well done?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Do you prefer blue, rare, medium-rare, medium, or well done?


Period instruments. Medium or well done.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Period instruments. Medium or well done.


Perfect.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I suppose this recording is okay, but Julian Bream's unorthodox lute playing kinda isn't how I like it. However much I like Bream as a guitarist, his lute playing (with fingernails like a guitar) is too modern sounding. It isn't too undercooked, but it's still nice.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

^ I must try eating music one day, I still haven't. :lol: Though I would say I would like it well done.


----------



## Lenfer

:devil:​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pizzaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chrythes

Lenfer said:


> :devil:​


Are these chocolate banana pancakes?


----------



## Lenfer

Chrythes said:


> Are these chocolate banana pancakes?


I pulled the picture off the interent as it looks similar to what I had. They are crepes with cocoa powder and sliced banana i also had some caramel drizzled on mine. What can I say my fiancé is good to me, a healthy breakfast or what?


----------



## Lenfer

No one else eats anymore! I miss *KV's* posts he always had the most interesting meals.


----------



## Art Rock

Stingray wings with black and lima beans.


----------



## Lenfer

Art Rock said:


> Stingray wings with black and lima beans.


interesting not sure I could even find that here. Do stingrays taste similar to shark?


----------



## Art Rock

As a matter of fact we had shark 2 weeks ago. Not that different in taste, different texture.

The real challenge was the complete monk fish last month....

View attachment 6544


----------



## Lenfer

I remember you posting about the shark. Rays and sharks are related that's why I thought perhaps they tasted similar. I love monk fish especially the cheeks  but I've never tried to eat the whole thing my hat is off to you *Art*. :tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud

Are you one of those crazy people who eats cow noses and bone marrow with froth and those little cylinders of rice?

I ate some perfectly normal cheese cake.


----------



## aleazk

I used to hate cakes, and now I like them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I used to hate cakes.


That's actually impossible.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's actually impossible.


Not if you are a snob. :lol:


----------



## samurai

Some freshly made {from the local Italian restaurant} baked pasta with warm, buttered Italian bread.


----------



## Kopachris

A couple days ago, dad smoked a pork rump roast. Today, he put the leftovers in a split pea soup. Simple, but sooooooo delicious. Nice and smoky.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Art Rock

Sole, lightly fried, with slices of eggplant dipped in flour and fried in olive oil. With a nice NZ white wine.


----------



## Lenfer

:devil:​


----------



## Vaneyes

Chinese noodle soup with shrimp, and Diet Coke without caffeine.

View attachment 6637


----------



## Crudblud

Greek yoghurt with honey and blueberries.


----------



## Lunasong

Klondike bar.


----------



## Vaneyes

The one on the far left.

View attachment 6662


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> The one on the far left.
> 
> View attachment 6662


The third from the left looks very naughty.


----------



## Vaneyes

Part of a cold chicken breast, two baby dills (w. garlic), two pitted green olives, three crackers, and one glass of Diet Coke without caffeine.

View attachment 6708


----------



## Manok

Last thing I ate? Carrots. Yum. If you were wondering they were raw.


----------



## Crudblud

Raw carrot is the only way to go. Just had a bit of fresh carrot from the allotment, very tasty.


----------



## Art Rock

My wife and I shared one haddock and one trout, with cauliflower in curry sauce tonight.


----------



## Manok

Crudblud said:


> Raw carrot is the only way to go. Just had a bit of fresh carrot from the allotment, very tasty.


There aren't many veggies I can eat cooked. So I agree.


----------



## samurai

Two slices of pizza with grilled chicken salad from the local trattoria.


----------



## Lenfer

It's late/early but I was in bed all day. ​


----------



## Art Rock

Yesterday steak with stir-fried egg plant and onions. Tonight we shared one sea bass and one flounder - the real challenge for the day being the vegetable. For the first time I prepared fresh artichoke. It was good.


----------



## Lenfer

Chocolate + Coffee + Liqueur = Happy *L'enfer* ​


----------



## Art Rock

Tonight we shared a fresh haddock from the oven with stir-fried green beans. Warm strawberries for dessert.


----------



## EricABQ

Carne adovada and potato burrito smothered in red chile sauce and cheese. From a local Albuquerque chain.


----------



## belfastboy

Lobster!


----------



## belfastboy

EricABQ said:


> Carne adovada and potato burrito smothered in red chile sauce and cheese. From a local Albuquerque chain.


Not sure bout this - looks rather filling!


----------



## Mesa

You Americans and your pre-digested foods 

And Beef noodles. The 25p ones. I would have had red pesto on them but i had the last half a jar for pudding yesterday.


----------



## Crudblud

Toasted oats and rye mixed with a little salt and sugar, then topped with blueberries and milk.


----------



## belfastboy

Crudblud said:


> Toasted oats and rye mixed with a little salt and sugar, then topped with blueberries and milk.


OMG heaven! Nice taste!


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Sonata

That looks delicious Lenfer!

I had spaghetti with meat sauce and diet pepsi.


----------



## samurai

Peanut butter {Skippy Crunchy} with strawberry preserves sandwich washed down by lots of cold milk. No simpler, more delicious repast has ever been invented by the human species!


----------



## Cnote11

Cut up some sweet potato, half a pork chop, some onion and threw in garlic and black pepper and cooked it on the stove top. Was pretty delicious.


----------



## belfastboy

Varieties of Cheese with crackers with green seedless grapes, washed down with a little port!! HEAVEN!


----------



## NightHawk

Early this morning: yogurt with Honey Nuts cereal w Pecans and coffee.


----------



## Mesa

A box of maltesers from a service station.


----------



## Sonata

Munching on a bowl of steel cut oats with brown sugar, walnuts, and dried cherries.


----------



## belfastboy

Sonata said:


> Munching on a bowl of steel cut oats with brown sugar, walnuts, and dried cherries.


I'm liking this little ensemble....*takes out notepad...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lenfer said:


>


Did it really look like that? 

I actually ate something similar. For dessert this evening, my family had a little bit of Vanilla ice cream, and added some Tiramisu-flavored wafers to it.


----------



## drpraetorus

cold pizza. Still good actually


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

samurai said:


> Peanut butter {Skippy Crunchy} with strawberry preserves sandwich washed down by lots of cold milk. No simpler, more delicious repast has ever been invented by the human species!


Samurai _knows_ good food!


----------



## EricABQ

I just got back from lunch where I had green chile chicken enchiladas with rice and beans. 

A great lunch.


----------



## Crudblud

Onion soup with cheese (Jarlsberg) topped croutons.


----------



## BurningDesire

Pizza roll sandwich


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> Pizza roll sandwich


Whatever you say, Sir Janice Bumbalumba 56 out of 60 V OBE.


----------



## jani

I ate a pizza with a salami,pineapple,shrimp and blue cheese stuffing.


----------



## Lenfer

BurningDesire said:


> Pizza roll sandwich


What is this? Sounds fantastic!










I to am awaiting pizza. :devil:​


----------



## Sonata

Freshly made orange creamsicle frozen custard with chunks of cheesecake blended in, from a nearby custard shop. I'm hooked!


----------



## Crudblud

Homemade chicken and mushroom curry with rice. Ate too much.


----------



## kv466

*Tacos al Pastor*


----------



## Sonata

Those look amazing!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Minus the bread:

















Good old Scandinavian meal.


----------



## Vaneyes

Without the fork.
View attachment 7480


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Peanut butter and jam sandwich with a glass of milk.


----------



## aleazk

Rice noodles and other vegetarian stuff.


----------



## kv466

Not my pic but I just had a slice off a 26" pie...I know Samurai will appreciate this. This is New York pizza, folks!


----------



## belfastboy

Basil, Tomatoes, mozzarella and Balsamic vinegar!


----------



## Crudblud

Onion and red pepper omelette with chips!


----------



## Sonata

Homemade chili!


----------



## Crudblud

Chocolate brownie cheesecake, fresh cream choux buns, coffee. It's a comfort eating kind of day today.


----------



## sospiro

I'm going to have to stop reading this thread - it _always_ makes me hungry. Off to search for chocolate now!


----------



## Sonata

Sirloin steak with sauteed mushrooms, and sides of broccoli and couscous for dinner. Almond joy bar for a snack. Still hungry, I'm thinking about some fresh strawberries.


----------



## samurai

A sausage and egg Parmesan hero from the local trattoria.


----------



## Guest

2 chocolate chip cookies and a glass of milk. Time for bed now!


----------



## jani

I just ate a 1L of licorice ice cream.


----------



## Lenfer

Beef consomme with sherry​









Beef Wellington with mushrooms and vegetables








Chocolate Tiramisu 










Homemade latte​


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Diner food. Not much to say.

But someone gave me something that looked like this for a small dessert, they didn't want it:


----------



## Guest

Turkey and bacon sandwich. (Unless aspirin counts!)


----------



## Crudblud

Toasted bagel topped with sliced camembert, deux pains aux crème (aka: croissant like baked goods with custard inside), some caramel flapjack cheesecake (insanely delicious) and an apple. Not all in one sitting, you understand, but I've definitely eaten too much.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

One of the adjustments I had to make when moving to South Jersey was the number of dining establishments that closed on Labor Day. [Maybe it's that whole "last possible weekend down-the-shore" vibe that made it different from the Midwest.] So... it was Chinese carry-out for me and my wife. In my case, Chicken Lo Mein.


----------



## Mesa

Cream and chilli mash
Well done fried onions 'n' tomatoes
Roast potato skin with, spring onion, Clawson Stilton and Pecarino
Swordfish steak with spring onions and lemon

I can rarely bother to be cook, but when i do, i go all Ramsey up in this shiz.


----------



## Guest

Salad, grilled New York steak, peas, and corn on the cob. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Sonata

Half a slice of toast with crunchy peanut butter and a glass of water


----------



## Lunasong

One-minute oatmeal; added raisins, sliced banana, brown sugar.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Half a slice of toast with crunchy peanut butter and a glass of water


I prefer smooth but hey sounds nice as does your oatmeal *Luna*. Very hungry! 

Think I shall eat two maybe even three! Squares of this...










:devil::devil::devil::devil:​


----------



## Crudblud

Lunasong said:


> One-minute oatmeal; added raisins, sliced banana, brown sugar.


One minute oatmeal, the next muesli!

Dohohohohooooooo...


----------



## Lunasong

This is old school Quick Quaker Oats, not the stuff in the little packets.


----------



## Art Rock

Spare ribs with eggplant.


----------



## violadude

Tom Yum Goong Noodle Soup.


----------



## EricABQ

violadude said:


> View attachment 7903
> 
> 
> Tom Yum Goong Noodle Soup.


That looks good.


----------



## violadude

EricABQ said:


> That looks good.


It was! ..........


----------



## kv466




----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^^^
Is that a Peruvian dish?


----------



## clavichorder

A stale whole wheat tortilla was the vessel for refrigerated brown rice, refrigerated avocado, and refrigerated white meat chicken. Sounds delicious doesn't it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Peach yogurt, strawberries, blueberries, granola.

View attachment 7926


----------



## EricABQ

These green chile chicken enchiladas. I have them for lunch once a week, every week.


----------



## Lenfer

:devil:​


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^
I mistook the fancy chocolates for shellfish at first, which in my book is preferable. Chocolate is good though.

Lenfer, you've been posting pictures of chocolate as long as you've been a member of this forum.


----------



## Ramako

I hate looking at this thread. It makes me feel so hungry


----------



## Sonata

Frozen chocolate custard with oreo cookie chunks and mini M&Ms. Brought to my mouth from the same shop that created the creamsicle cheesecake custard last week.


----------



## jani

Rye bread sandwich, has anyone else than me and xalotun eaten rye bread on this forum?


----------



## Guest

Salad, pot roast, mashed potatoes, and green beans.


----------



## samurai

jani said:


> Rye bread sandwich, has anyone else than me and xalotun eaten rye bread on this forum?


I just had a chicken salad sandwich on seeded rye--it *has* to be seeded, you know--the other day.
I also love rye toast with some butter or pb and j on it.


----------



## Crudblud

Big plate of breaded scampi.

Also, I love rye bread, but I try not to buy bread very often because I eat far too much of it.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Big plate of breaded scampi.


Are you serious? I don't think I've ever had that and as a seafood lover I feel very jealous...


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> ^^^^^
> I mistook the fancy chocolates for shellfish at first, which in my book is preferable. Chocolate is good though.
> 
> Lenfer, you've been posting pictures of chocolate as long as you've been a member of this forum.


They are *Guylian* "chocolate seashells" best of both worlds. 

I like my chocolate  I have to say I tasted some *American* "chocolate".

*Hershey's* you know of it? It tasted like vomit (in my opinion) if all *American* chocolate taste like that then perhaps this is why you like seafood better? I would send you some of my stash but I'm not going to lie that would be impossible. :devil:


----------



## clavichorder

Lenfer said:


> They are *Guylian* "chocolate seashells" best of both worlds.
> 
> I like my chocolate  I have to say I tasted some *American* "chocolate".
> 
> *Hershey's* you know of it? It tasted like vomit (in my opinion) if all *American* chocolate taste like that then perhaps this is why you like seafood better? I would send you some of my stash but I'm not going to lie that would be impossible. :devil:


There's a european mainstream brand of chocolate that has become popular here in recent years, Toblerone. Its not bad. My favorite kind of chocolate is the very dark kind. I don't mind dark Hershey's, but I would get good chocolate over Hershey's and the like any day.

What American companies are good at is cramming extra ingredients into chocolate. Take Snickers, Three Musketeers, Butterfingers, or Reese's for example. Quality American junk food products.

Still I'd take Euro chocolate over American chocolate any day. We do have good smaller companies here that do their best to imitate the Europeans though.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> Are you serious? I don't think I've ever had that and as a seafood lover I feel very jealous...


Why, is it not a common dish in the US?


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> There's a european mainstream brand of chocolate that has become popular here in recent years, Toblerone.


Yes, here too. I don't know if, in Europe, is considered good or bad, but it is better than the majority of other chocolates that I have tasted here. It's more expensive, though.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Why, is it not a common dish in the US?


In some circles it is, but not around the Pacific Northwest so much. Unless you go to an Italian restaurant. I tend to stay away from those because I don't eat cheese.

Edit, the confusion came from the fact that I at first couldn't think of what scampi was, and though it was something fancy and exclusive, but then I remembered.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> In some circles it is, but not around the Pacific Northwest so much. Unless you go to an Italian restaurant. I tend to stay away from those because I don't eat cheese.
> 
> Edit, the confusion came from the fact that I at first couldn't think of what scampi was, and though it was something fancy and exclusive, but then I remembered.


Aha. Scampi is my favourite seafood at the moment.

Also, Toblerone is very good, although the shape can make the smaller bars difficult to eat. England's best chocolate is of course Cadbury (Thornton is good too, but way overpriced), though the import chocolates we get from mainland Europe are often very good too, especially Lindt and Ritter Sport, there's this other thing that has a gold elephant logo that's really nice too but I don't remember what it's called. I've had Hershey on two separate occasions; the first had been made in America and was pretty awful, the second one appeared to be made in England or something, it tasted much better and had little cookie bits in it, though I think I'll stick with Galaxy cookie crumble if I want that sort of thing. I have enjoyed other American import chocolate like Charleston Chew and Payday.


----------



## Sonata

i had blackened tuna steak with mango salsa for dinner, and fresh baked banana bread for desert. Yeah, I was in the kitchen for half the day.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> They are *Guylian* "chocolate seashells" best of both worlds.
> 
> I like my chocolate  I have to say I tasted some *American* "chocolate".
> 
> *Hershey's* you know of it? It tasted like vomit (in my opinion) if all *American* chocolate taste like that then perhaps this is why you like seafood better? I would send you some of my stash but I'm not going to lie that would be impossible. :devil:


Those chocolate seashells are delicious, I've had them before. And I must ask...are you a fan of Nutella? I first had it when I spent a summer in Ireland ten years ago, and fortunately they sell it here now too. I don't eat it often but it certainly is good.


----------



## Crudblud

I am currently eating salad, but with the wacky addition of yellow cucumber! Who knew that existed? Not me!

No, it isn't artificially coloured, and you can get them in other colours too, apparently. My cucumber crop died so I don't have the satisfaction of eating my own, but allotment neighbours have shared some of theirs with me.


----------



## Sonata

fresh strawberries


----------



## kv466

An assortment of my favorite Spanish tapas!

...such as...


----------



## Humidor

Crudblud said:


> My cucumber crop died so I don't have the satisfaction of eating my own


Nothing like eating your own cucumber


----------



## Sonata

Red beans and rice with the addition of celery, green onion and shredded chicken.


----------



## samurai

A sausage and egg hero on garlic bread with a side of french fries from our local trattoria.


----------



## clavichorder

A delicious burrito, custom made in the Whole Foods deli taqueria. Flour tortilla, cilantro rice, black beans, chicken, guacamole(lots), green salsa, lettuce, and a few jalapenos. Cost $6.99! They don't call it 'Whole Pay-Check' for nothing.


----------



## clavichorder

Peanut butter and apple slices: its a mystery to me as to why that tastes good.


----------



## jani

Instant noodles and chicken.


----------



## Crudblud

Rye bread with an assortment of cheeses (mostly Camembert and Jarlsberg), followed by hot croissants with home made plum jam.


----------



## Sonata

Basil and red pepper Quiche with mozzerella cheese, and a white chocolate-caramel latte.


----------



## Humidor

potato chips.


----------



## nikola

Lasagne... it wasn't bad, but honestly, nothing special either... bought from supermarket. I only had to bake it.


----------



## belfastboy

Home made banana and rum cake! Slice of!


----------



## kv466

Roast Pork Belly


----------



## Lunasong

Fresh cherry tomatoes from a friend's generosity.


----------



## Ukko

The last thing _somebody_ ate may have been this guy's Cousin Alfred.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/sep/13/lesula-new-monkey-familiar


----------



## Couchie

Just made myself herb-crusted rack of lamb, steamed artichokes with bacon, and brown rice.


----------



## Sonata

Sipping on a freshly brewed cup of decaf hazelnut coffee mixed with some sugar and amaretto flavored creamer. Truly the best coffee I've ever had. I had a toaster waffle, and I'm about to have some strawberries.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Sipping on a freshly brewed cup of decaf hazelnut coffee mixed with some sugar and amaretto flavored creamer. Truly the best coffee I've ever had. I had a toaster waffle, and I'm about to have some strawberries.


I enjoy a little amaretto in my latte from time to time.


----------



## Crudblud

CRUNCHY PEANUT BUTTER ON TOAST

DAMN SON

P.S.: Please stop interfering with my all caps super fun bonanza party. Thanks.


----------



## clavichorder

Chinese food that tasted of MSGs.


----------



## tdc

Ha ^ I just ate the most disgusting Chinese food I've had ever.

NEVER AGAIN


----------



## samurai

From my local, friendly trattoria, a sausage and egg parmesan hero on garlic bread.


----------



## Philip

this thread is nothing without pictures!!











http://imgur.com/J9DLQ


----------



## Wandering

Two fried eggs with lightly shredded cheddar, salsa verde and sprinkling of salt, overcooked egg yokes unfortunately, forgot about them there on the burner for a sec........


----------



## Vaneyes

I prefer crunchy over chewy.

View attachment 8363


----------



## PetrB

Corn chips and Hummus - I'm sure listeners will detect the Corn Chip + Hummus influence on the next several bars of music I am about to write


----------



## samurai

An order of baked lasagna {very little tomato sauce} with a fresh green salad and warm pita bread from my local pizzeria.


----------



## Cnote11

Mmm, that sounds lovely, Samurai. 

Earlier I had some lovely couscous cooked in chicken stock with feta cheese, olive oil, and tomatoes. One of my favorite meals; I often like to throw green beans, lentils, lettuce, cucumbers, and other vegetables in as well, as well as some seasoning like basil or something or other along with a squirt of lemon juice or balsamic vinegar sometimes. Delicious! I need to make myself some couscous stew sometime soon.

As for what I JUST ate: I just bought myself a cast iron pan yesterday because I saw one for extremely cheap and couldn't pass it up. I got some nice top sirloin and marinated it in bulgogi marinade overnight with some onions. Looking back on it, I didn't include enough onions! I only chopped up a single one. I love my onions too much for that! Anyway, I pan fried up the sirloin and threw in some blanched green beans and broccoli to heat. I made a pot of, in my opinion, some of the best rice I've ever made. I ate that with a side dish of kimchi and it was absolutely amazing. Luckily I have some left over to chow down on tomorrow for lunch. I'm beginning to run out of kimchi, sadly. My family will be happy when it is gone, however. They aren't particularly fond of the smell.


----------



## Cnote11

I think I'll top this all off tonight with some chocolate frozen yogurt. I tend not to like the chooclate ice cream you buy from the store, but the frozen yogurt is light enough as not to be sickening.


----------



## Sonata

Fresh strawberries, blueberries, and pineapple. I'm also sipping on diet lime coke, which is delicious


----------



## Crudblud

The gooiest home made chocolate brownie ever. Felt a little sick afterwards but it was worth it.


----------



## Lunasong

Caramel apple coated in peanuts.


----------



## Lenfer

*Bon* :tiphat:​


----------



## kv466

La Quinta waffles and oj. Long night, lazy morning.


----------



## Wandering

^waffles and oj sound better, i got the lazy bit down pat though.

Some reduced calorie dannon vanilla yogart, some cold-cuts turkey that was getting old and had to be eaten, a couple tablespoon of potato salad that was left over too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kraft Light peanut butter (25% less salt) on toast.

View attachment 8455


----------



## Kopachris

3/4 of a pizza, a full 24 hours ago. Just one more hour to go until I can have that last 1/4...


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


>


That newspaper looks delicious.


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> That newspaper looks delicious.


I don't eat the newspaper too many calories. :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

A double cheeseburger from Whataburger.

I don't eat fast food burgers too often, and now I remember why. I feel much worse than before I ate it.


----------



## Crudblud

Lenfer said:


> I don't eat the newspaper too many calories. :lol:


The sport section has less calories, if you're looking for the lighter option.


----------



## violadude

Dog diarrhea AKA a burger from McDonalds.


----------



## kv466

Wiener schnitzel from Ingrid's Kitchen in OKC. Another tagged on my endless D, D & D tour of America.


----------



## samurai

Another sausage and egg parmesan hero on garlic bread from the local pizza joint; I'm getting hooked on these damned things!


----------



## Cnote11

Better watch yourself, old man!  Doesn't sound like the best food to hooked on. 

As for me: I just ate a McIntosh apple. Was divine!


----------



## Vaneyes

Two, just like the photo says.

View attachment 8514


----------



## samurai

Cnote11 said:


> Better watch yourself, old man!  Doesn't sound like the best food to hooked on.
> 
> As for me: I just ate a McIntosh apple. Was divine!


You ain't just whistling Dixie with that statement. I wish I could make my whole meal an apple and still be satisfied. Ah, to be young again!


----------



## violadude

Lemon tilapia and seaweed salad with a spicy dressing.


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> You ain't just whistling Dixie with that statement. I wish I could make my whole meal an apple and still be satisfied. Ah, to be young again!


Aye! When my parents make meals it can be a really ugly affair health-wise  I may be young but I'm highly prone to high blood pressure. That is something I can thank my father for. I must say that I just now ate a caramel sundae... of course thanks to my father who decided to bring me home one. I repeat, once again, that my family is terrible for my health in more ways than one.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Lemon tilapia and seaweed salad with a spicy dressing.
> 
> View attachment 8516


I have a big ol' pack of seaweed in my pantry. I don't think I have any white rice left or I'd throw together some onigiri for lunches.


----------



## samurai

Just some left-over baked ziti with ricotta from last night.


----------



## drpraetorus

Ginger snaps and tapioca pudding. It was a snak.


----------



## kv466

Presidential T-Bone at Cattleman's Steakhouse in OKC. Heading back home tomorrow.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Chicken wings done in soya sauce, honey, and garlic.


----------



## jani

yesterday was Pizza day, today is tortilla day.


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> Presidential T-Bone at Cattleman's Steakhouse in OKC. Heading back home tomorrow.


Safe travels *KV*. :cheers:


----------



## samurai

Sesame chicken combo plate from our local Chinese restaurant.


----------



## samurai

An American cheese omelet with home fries and a toasted English muffin from our neighborhood diner.


----------



## Crudblud

A fresh croissant filled with chocolate ganache. 

*sigh* If only food would stop being so delicious.


----------



## drpraetorus

homemade Soppa Secca.


----------



## Sonata

Spicy vegetarian chili and sweet potato fries. Delish. I just finished a cup of peach-ginger tea and refilled the cup with some Diet coke


----------



## Kopachris

A guest brought a bunch of these from Canada for the front desk staff.

(Also, holy cow DAT MACRO MODE. Could see individual ink dots with ease on the full-size image. Have to look really close to see them IRL.)


----------



## Crudblud

Toasted oats and rye, chopped apple and milk.


----------



## Cnote11

Everything in here sounds so good... I'm starving! 

For dinner, I made pizza using a giant loaf of bread. Was quite delicious! Perhaps next time I will try this with pain de campagne. Then I topped it off with a piece of cake that was leftover from my niece's birthday yesterday. The amount of frosting on this cake was stomach churning! Bleh...


----------



## Crudblud

Cnote11 said:


> The amount of frosting on this cake was stomach churning! Bleh...


My cousins' birthday cakes are always like that! Why oh why can they never have a nice and simple chocolate cake?


----------



## drpraetorus

Frozen Burritos. Not as good as real mexican but not too bad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Apple Crumb Cake

View attachment 8729


----------



## samurai

An eggplant parmesan garlic bread hero from my local trattoria.


----------



## Cnote11

I made an excellent steak, onion, green pepper, green bean, and rice stir-fry with bulgogi sauce with a side of kimchi. A properly prepared stir-fry is one of my favorite pleasures in life. Simple, but extremely flavorful. Too often people throw vegetables and meat in a frying pan and call it stir fry! NO! The stir-fry is not the ingredients, but the method of preparation! It is all about the technique to get the heavenly taste of a proper stir-fry. I must say that it was one of the most beautiful meals I've ever had the fortune to lay my eyes on. I do quite enjoy the aspect of presentation when it comes to food. However, in the end, the most important thing is how it tastes, and boy did this taste amazing!


----------



## jani

Chocolate with liquorice dragees.


----------



## Cnote11

Spaghetti al pomodoro, feta cheese, and garlic bread.


----------



## kv466

Once again,...fresh and homemade ceviche...rubbing up a couple slabs of ribs for later.


----------



## neoshredder

Raisin Bran Crunch.


----------



## Art Rock

The wife and I shared two complete sea breams, fresh from the market, from the oven. Side dish was two eggplants, diced, stir-fried in olive oil with onions, a slice of bacon, sun dried tomatoes, olives and pine nuts. With a nice Spanish dry white wine. it was good.


----------



## drpraetorus

I had a pastrami bacon burger with fries and onion rings with a chocolate/marshmallow/caramel malt. Arctic Circle, very good fast food. I especially love their malts and shakes. Around here, if you can drink your milkshake through a straw, it's not thick enough.


----------



## Wandering

Fishes and Loaves

oops..

I meant Sardines and Crackers

:tiphat:


----------



## drpraetorus

Brownies!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoshredder

Stouffers Baked Chicken and Mashed Potatoes and Gravy. Nothing special. Trying to watch what I eat. Staying away from fast foods.


----------



## Lenfer

Happiness in a box. :clap:​


----------



## drpraetorus

pot roast from my dutch oven


----------



## Vaneyes

Toasted tuna salad san.

View attachment 8903


----------



## Vaneyes

Without the green thingies.

View attachment 8985


----------



## samurai

Two grilled cheese sandwiches with a little macaroni salad on the side.


----------



## kv466

Homemade meatloaf and mash and cornbread. (paula dean's aunt's recipe)


----------



## samurai

@ kv466, Hope your dental work won't bother you. Have a safe and fun trip! I know that I will miss your presence here on TC, but I'm glad that you have such an opportunity available to you! Bon Voyage and hurry back.


----------



## Cnote11

Chocolate chip ice cream, which I proceeded to break up chocolate chip cookies into and then grate chocolate filled with butterfinger pieces on top of it all. FATTENING BUT DELICIOUS!


----------



## samurai

@ CNote11, That's for dessert, not dinner, yeah?


----------



## neoshredder

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Grape jelly being my favorite.


----------



## samurai

neoshredder said:


> Peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Grape jelly being my favorite.


Ever try black raspberry or strawberry? I think I'll check one of them out now, you got me so hungry!


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, my dessert has more calories than my dinner  

My school schedule makes it tough for me to eat. Most days I don't end up eating my first meal of the day until 7 PM. The last two semesters it was until 9! I've been going 8-12 hours a day. Phew! It is a full-time job for me. Somehow I still manage to perform in top form, but I wonder what proper nutrition in the morning would do for me! In the end, I may not be getting the best nutrition eating that dessert, but at least I know that, because I rarely get to eat these days, I won't be getting fat from eating it!


----------



## neoshredder

Black Raspberry sounds good. Had Strawberry many times.


----------



## kv466

samurai said:


> @ kv466, Hope your dental work won't bother you. Have a safe and fun trip! I know that I will miss your presence here on TC, but I'm glad that you have such an opportunity available to you! Bon Voyage and hurry back.


I appreciate that, buddy! I'll make sure and have plenty of good Italian treats in your name


----------



## Wandering

Almond cookies with coffee


----------



## Cnote11

Change that to almond cookies with TEA and I'm down. I'm going to make some salsa today with some habanero, jalapeno, red chili , and green bell peppers.


----------



## Wandering

Pringles and tea


----------



## Lenfer

*Tarte aux Pommes*

:devil:​


----------



## Wandering

neoshredder said:


> Peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Grape jelly being my favorite.


Can't go wrong with a P&J.


----------



## drpraetorus

BBQ brisket with bread puddding and praline sauce. I love good BBQ. I'll even go for mediocre BBQ.


----------



## Sonata

Fresh salmon and red beets with a glass of milk, then a white chocolate macadamia nut cookie for desert


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## EricABQ

A Three Musketeers Bar.

God only knows how old this thing was, because the nougat was about the consistency of tire rubber.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lenfer said:


>


Heyyyy where did you eat this??? Classic Scandinavian dish.


----------



## Sonata

Homemade jambalaya and flatbread. I've been cooking quite a lot lately. And now I'm drinking an amaretto sour....along with a shot of tequila because we were almost out of amaretto. First drink in almost a year.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Fruit salad and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## drpraetorus

cold pizza


----------



## samurai

Two kasha knishes. Quite delicious, with some melted butter and pepper thrown in to enhance the flavor.


----------



## clavichorder

I had a thing of tomato soup with bits of pita chip and KFC biscuits in it. The rest of my family ate the chicken. My mother knows well I cannot eat chicken at this time and that I have the largest and most carnivorous appetite in the family. Why???

I also swallowed another pain killer, so I'd better not continue posting on TC for the time being or else I might ruin my reputation. Quite.


----------



## samurai

Some lasagna and warm, Italian bread with butter.


----------



## Lenfer

I baked some bread for toast, my other half made the eggs and salmon. I couldn't be bothered eating anything else today not even in the mood for chocolate although I suspect this will feature here in the not too distant future...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A little pink lady apple:


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Vaneyes

An orange, without need of dental work.

View attachment 9163


----------



## Lenfer

:devil:​


----------



## drpraetorus

Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## Sonata

A grilled turkey sandwich with muenster cheese, avocado, and and a slice of my father's garden-fresh tomato.


----------



## Vaneyes

With Aquafina.

View attachment 9185


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lenfer said:


> ​




AW YEAH...









:tiphat:​


----------



## clavichorder

I've been snacking on oily and salty spoonfuls of 'olive tapenade' all day. Texturally it is not difficult for my oral situation, but the salt and oil certainly inflicts some pain.


----------



## EricABQ

Grilled chicken breast with steamed green beans. 

I wanted a 16 oz. ribeye and a whole bottle of cab. 

God, getting old sucks.


----------



## Sonata

I had the same thing Eric, plus ******* potatoes in garlic butter.
And some fresh watermelon and pineapple for desert.


----------



## buafafa

Smoked/cured ham rolled over a slice of blue-cheese flavored cream cheese, a spectacular combination.


----------



## mud

Refried beans make a nice (and thick) salad dressing. Who knew?


----------



## Lenfer

Muesli with some fruit and hot milk and honey. 

It is very cold here so we're heading out for a drive soon can't wait. :tiphat:​


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You're so classy Lenfer! All that stuff you eat Scandinavians love, me included for the most part.


----------



## KenOC

Uh...hot pepper kettlecorn.


----------



## Sonata

chicken in gravy over mashed potatoes, with butternut squash and corn.

I'm thinking peppermint ice cream for desert


----------



## Lenfer

Large lunch as you can see. ​


----------



## Sonata

Pizza topped with chicken, garlic, red onion, and tomato. Along with a side salad and diet coke.


----------



## drpraetorus

Fish sandwich with bacon flavored mayo. Quite good actually


----------



## Sonata

Home made lentil soup for dinner, followed by a Dannon Greek yogurt (raspberry) for desert.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Australian Black Licorice! mmmm!


----------



## Sonata

One scrambled egg, and some steel-cut oats with cherry preserves. Yum.


----------



## Wandering

My orange juice had so much pulp, I literally had to eat it. Just the way I like it.


----------



## opus55

Last night's dinner: char grilled cheese burger and fries with coke at Portillo's.


----------



## Wandering

opus55 said:


> Last night's dinner: char grilled cheese burger and fries with coke at Portillo's.


Had a bloomin onion burger at OUTBACK STEAKHOUSE last weekend when I wen't to see Cloud Atlas at the Theatre. Yum Yum...


----------



## opus55

Clovis said:


> Had a bloomin onion burger at OUTBACK STEAKHOUSE last weekend when I wen't to see Cloud Atlas at the Theatre. Yum Yum...


Yummy. I wish they start making everything smaller though so it's easier to control amount of calories I eat.


----------



## Sonata

Half a pumpkin donut and a small cup of coffee at work.


----------



## Art Rock

Lamb sausages, mushrooms and half a (huge) pumpkin from the oven for the two of us. Lovely.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Mesa

Clovis said:


> My orange juice had so much pulp, I literally had to eat it. Just the way I like it.


i think you're mistaking 'juicing' with 'fruit punching'.


----------



## Guest

Salad, pork chop, brown rice, and snow peas.


----------



## opus55

Sparkling water. Just finished one can but craving for another one to help digest dinner


----------



## Wandering

opus55 said:


> Yummy. I wish they start making everything smaller though so it's easier to control amount of calories I eat.


At first, I thought you were talking about it being so big, it's simply difficult to open your kisser wide enough. As far as the calories, just don't eat things like this very often; it seems to work for me.


----------



## EricABQ

This was my dinner last night. A green chile cheeseburger with bacon and fries and onion rings on the side. And a big beer. An indulgence of fat and calories, but I don't eat like this very often, so I don't feel too guilty about it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Close enough.

View attachment 9560


----------



## Wandering

Clovis said:


> At first, I thought you were talking about it being so big, it's simply difficult to open your kisser wide enough. As far as the calories, just don't eat things like this very often; it seems to work for me.


^Glad no one took the first half of my comment out of context. 

I finished some left-over _con queso_ with velveeta and rotel yesterday. Hamburger-helper with a can of green beans for dinner. I don't always eat bad things, mabye 1/3 to 1/2 the time. My stomach is a little better, hence the con queso.


----------



## samurai

From our local Chinese restaurant, a basket of shrimp with french fries and chicken dumplings, which my son and I split.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Vaneyes

Without the kiwi.
View attachment 9580


----------



## Wandering

^Without the box.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chinese soup, and Diet Coke without caffeine.

View attachment 9833


----------



## samurai

Two grilled cheese sandwiches and some macaroni salad.


----------



## Wandering

Homemade soup with Potatoes, Onions, Cabbage, Carrots, and Sausage. Big pot, I'm going to freeze about half of it. I don't know whether you would technically call it soup or stew, considering that the liquid is liquidy, as opposed to thick. I guess it is a _hardy_ soup I suppose? I've been making this concoction a couple times a year for the last decade or so. I also like making soup with Lentils, Fresh Spinach, Onions, and Spicy Breakfast Sausage. Yum Yum


----------



## Sonata

Oh, I like to make lentil soup too, especially when adding the fresh spinach. I like to freeze a lot of it so it's a quick and easy meal when I'm too tired to cook.


----------



## Wandering

^ I think Collard Greens or Mustard Greens would be good also, haven't tried that way yet.


----------



## Wandering

^supreme with extra mozzerella tonight!


----------



## Wandering

And I'm not even fat, just a little over-weight, lucky me!


----------



## millionrainbows

Corn chowder, with salad.


----------



## Turangalîla

A sloppy joe, on kosher bread


----------



## Lukecash12

Pork chops, liver, and sauerkraut, with scotch.


----------



## Wandering

40 ounce Busch beer very quickly on an empty stomach :cheers:, a few Fritos with bean dip as an appetizer, after that about half the supreme pizza last night, and then I past-out. 

This morning, so far I had some milk in my coffee.:angel:


----------



## millionrainbows

Two eggs & toast with sliced tomato. Coffee.


----------



## Wandering

^Egg Yoke is one of the most tasty things imaginable, sopping it up with toast, _yum_!

I love putting alot of salt on my freshly sliced tomatoes, despite....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That college life...

Gonna eat pizza and soda about 2 hours from now with some people too.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Flounder

You can get good fresh Flounder in the South Jersey.


----------



## Vaneyes

NOT one of these, that's fo' sure.

View attachment 9978

Hostess is packin' it in. Man, all their stuff needs to go underground pronto...with all other *********** thingies.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...2f0aca-3077-11e2-af17-67abba0676e2_story.html


----------



## Vaneyes

With Argentina Syrah.

View attachment 10016


----------



## violadude

Subway sandwich. Ham, salami, pepperoni, pepperjack cheese, tomatoes, green peppers, red onions, cucumber slices, pickles, jalapenos, banana peppers, mustard, oil, red wine vinegar.


----------



## Lukecash12

Blood sausage, spinach, and more scotch, as I digest some music.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

A Bosc Pear.

I really should commit to eating less (junk).


----------



## Vaneyes

A tuna salad wrap (w. no garlic baby dills, hot pepper rings), and a Diet Coke with no caffeine.


----------



## Cnote11

Salami: One of the best things on this entire planet.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Salami: One of the best things on this entire planet.


I know right!? It's so under-rated compared to bacon.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> I know right!? It's so under-rated compared to bacon.


I'm bored of this bacon trend. Everybody randomly throws bacon into every single sentence. I shouldn't be surprised that people find that to be stellar comedy and grand wit, but I still ask myself, "What the ****?". There is a huge list - for me, atleast - of pig products that are far better than bacon.

Salami is better than bacon because bacon

I rival Oscar Wilde


----------



## Vaneyes

Can't we have both...and a thousand other things?


----------



## Lukecash12

Cnote11 said:


> I'm bored of this bacon trend. Everybody randomly throws bacon into every single sentence. I shouldn't be surprised that people find that to be stellar comedy and grand wit, but I still ask myself, "What the ****?". There is a huge list - for me, atleast - of pig products that are far better than bacon.
> 
> Salami is better than bacon because bacon
> 
> I rival Oscar Wilde


Yeah, there's prosciutto for one. I prefer mine cudo over cotto. Probably one of the best dry cured meats.


----------



## Vaneyes

You've got me hungry. Mexican salami, wheat thins, Argentina Syrah coming pronto.


----------



## Cnote11

Vaneyes said:


> Can't we have both...and a thousand other things?


Indeed we can... I would like to think that food isn't as muddy of a subject as music is!

Prosciutto is indeed heavenly! I enjoy both crudo and cotto, but eat the former most often.


----------



## Vaneyes

Whew! Close call. A last-minute effort to save Hostess failed.

http://money.cnn.com/2012/11/20/news/companies/hostess-mediation-fails/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Lukecash12

Vaneyes said:


> Whew! Close call. A last-minute effort to save Hostess failed.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2012/11/20/news/companies/hostess-mediation-fails/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


I'm mainly disappointed that the baker's union hadn't informed 90% of their members that going on strike could lose them their jobs, and even threatened to level hefty charges at them if they didn't participate in the strike. An 8% pay cut and a drop in benefits is bad enough, but do you really think they all wanted to settle for unemployment? How hypocritical it is that that organization pretends to look out for it's members best interests, yet it blackmails them into going on strike until they have lost their jobs.


----------



## samurai

I had some baked ziti with ricotta from my local trattoria.


----------



## Wandering

I had an early piece of pumpkin pie with Cool Whip, it was calling me.

_'Hmm, hydrogenated vegetable oil.'_


----------



## Vaneyes

How early was it? 17th century?


----------



## Vaneyes

Beef & vegetable pie.

View attachment 10139


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> How early was it? 17th century?


More like Alfafla!


----------



## Wandering

*Or* are you cracking on my ever present passive voice? Completely habitual at this point. Nothing to be done, way too far gone.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I'm bored of this bacon trend. Everybody randomly throws bacon into every single sentence. I shouldn't be surprised that people find that to be stellar comedy and grand wit, but I still ask myself, "What the ****?". There is a huge list - for me, atleast - of pig products that are far better than bacon.
> 
> Salami is better than bacon because bacon
> 
> I rival Oscar Wilde


:tiphat::lol: If the world ever sets up a one world government, we should be its leaders.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Bacon was one of those things I thought was funny and random in the 90s, when I was a kid. It's like a band that got too popular and now I'm too hip to like them anymore.


----------



## TxllxT

We've found out that chicken wings taste better than chicken legs  Chicken wings happen to be cheaper


----------



## Wandering

^ Not enough meat for me, too tedious also, but that's just me.


----------



## Lukecash12

Clovis said:


> ^ Not enough meat for me, too tedious also, but that's just me.


And those boneless chicken wings that people try to sell, make me wonder if it is even wing meat. But I've got no complaint against that. It's awful nice just to have something to eat. I have to remind myself to thank God when I have a meal, especially on a day like today (Thanksgiving), when I've eaten well, because of how miserable some people are. Come to think of it, we actually invited some folks over from our church to do thanksgiving with us today, and they don't have any family in this state, so they were extremely pleased. It warmed me to think of how much we have in common.


----------



## Wandering

^ I also need be more thankful, especially for the creature comforts, it seems I need these only more and more unfortunately. What you said also reminded me of a joke!



Christian Hiking

There’s a Christian who’s hiking in the woods one day when he comes upon an angry bear.
The bear stood up on its hind legs and growled ferociously, clearly preparing to charge.

In panic, the Christian started to run, but the bear followed close on his heels.

Finally the hiker came to a cliff. So he dropped to his knees and asked God to please make this bear a good Christian bear.

To the hiker’s amazement, the bear suddenly stopped growling, fell to his knees and folded his paws together in prayer!

"Thank you, Lord!" exclaimed the Christian.

"Thank you, Lord!" exclaimed the bear, "for this meal I'm about to receive!"


----------



## kv466

Let me see....


----------



## Vaneyes

Tuna salad wrap. My body has shouted for a lot of tuna lately, for whatever reason(s). It has had no complaints with alternating Chunk Light with White Albacore. Today was Chunk Light Day. Listen to your body. 

View attachment 10186


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Thanksgiving leftovers! As good as the day before!


----------



## Kopachris

A beautifully crosshatched 14oz. ribeye steak cooked medium-rare. Picked up a ribeye roast at the store, just the right size to cut into two smaller, enormously thick steaks. A bit too much connective tissue around the edge that should have been trimmed off, but it was grilled and seasoned perfectly. I'll probably have the other half of that roast in a couple days.


----------



## drpraetorus

Macaroni and cheese, made with the finest Velveeta money can buy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Roasted almonds.


----------



## millionrainbows

Toast and apricot jam.


----------



## Sonata

Oatmeal with cherry jam and a glass of milk for breakfast.
Now I am sipping on coffee and eyeing some homemade chocolate covered pretzels that a patient brought us. mmmm


----------



## Lenfer

Hazelnut meringue roulade.

​


----------



## Sonata

Sounds delicious, Lenfer!


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Sounds delicious, Lenfer!


Indeed it is *Sonata* *shares*. :cheers:


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Tuna salad wrap. My body has shouted for a lot of tuna lately, for whatever reason(s). It has had no complaints with alternating Chunk Light with White Albacore. Today was Chunk Light Day. Listen to your body.
> 
> View attachment 10186


I like tuna.  Both in sandwiches and fresh tuna. I occasionally make a blackened tuna steak with mango salsa. It tastes incredible, however it's hard to make without being too spicy. Super healthy too. My toddler loves tuna sandwiches also (hasn't had the blackened though!) When we make him tuna for lunch, he chants "Tuna time, tuna time!" it's really quite cute.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lenfer said:


> Hazelnut meringue roulade.
> 
> ​


Holy Cow, Lenfer! How do you get in contact with so much good food?? I have to know!


----------



## Sonata

Chocolate peppermint bark.


----------



## millionrainbows

Toast and jelly.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Eating some peanut-butter crackers, for the sole reason that I'm bored. Although I haven't eaten for 5 hours...


----------



## clavichorder

Had my first complete meal since Sunday today, lol. Some rotisserie chicken, egg drop soup, sliced apples, orange slices, and orange juice with carbonated water added.


----------



## Cnote11

Chocolate cake with vanilla frosting and milk.... sigh


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> Chocolate cake with vanilla frosting and milk.... sigh


What occasion for cake? Sorry if the like wasn't appropriate, my finger jumped there too quickly, why the sigh?


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> What occasion for cake? Sorry if the like wasn't appropriate, my finger jumped there too quickly, why the sigh?


Bad day! Obnoxious day, rather. No occasion for cake... my father likes to make cake A LOT. I'm not a real fan of chocolate cake and for some reason his cakes always ends up tasting peppery to me these days. Next week is finals week and I'm completely slacking on any studying. Rather, I'm dreaming about Philadelphia and making lists of all the wonderful food I'm going to eat when I go.


----------



## Cnote11

I think I'll get another small slice of cake... 

What was your ratio on the orange juice/carbonated water? Sounds interesting... but I'm wondering at what point it would begin to taste a bit watered down.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> What was your ratio on the orange juice/carbonated water? Sounds interesting... but I'm wondering at what point it would begin to taste a bit watered down.


Well, I think I just poured about a 5th or 4th of it carbonated water in the glass I'm having right now and it tastes fine. Could use a little more actually, but I am wondering if this water is beginning to loose a little of its carbonation, its not canned but homemade with a soda making machine I have at my house(its a gimmicky space age looking plastic thing that gets the job done of carbonating water). The juice can probably stand more water as well, because this was made from a can from concentrate and tastes like it needs more volume of water.

But yeah, I think carbonation and actual citrus fruit juice go well together.

P.S., I retracted my irrelevant 'like.' I hate eating cake I am only so so about.


----------



## Cnote11

I would agree about citrus and carbonation. I adore carbonated water and I would fancy myself one of those machines. How much did it run you?


----------



## clavichorder

This was SodaStream brand, and it was a gift from my parents, I think it was "Jet Starter Kit," which is listed as 79.99.

There may be much better options out there, but read about how this one works and see if there isn't a much more cost effective option or just look around and you may get a better deal.

But yeah, it feels like I have one of those things you get in an infomercial, except it didn't come at an _incredible price_ like they are supposed to. Soda tastes legitimate when you mix the syrup in. I didn't use it for a while, forgot how it worked, and put in the syrup with the water once before carbonation, and it blew up all over the place and my face. That's _ill fated_ material.


----------



## Cnote11

Hmmm, I wonder if it would be worth it. 

Now, I shall make a list of things I am craving

Falafels: I've been craving them for awhile. The last time I had them was back in August. One of the first things I'm going to get when I go to Philly next week. Slap down some hummus, some taboulli, some tahini, pickles, lentils and chickpeas with some type of bread and I think we're in business.
Ethiopian: Yeah, I've never had it, BUT it sounds rather good. Anything that has to do with lamb is okay by me. How can I say no to lamb, okra, lentils, hummus, bread, roasted red peppers, feta cheese, cabbage, olive oil, and so on so forth. 

I imagine I will like it quite a bit. This portion of the world is good for me when it comes to cuisines (Greek, Lebanese, Italian, Moroccan, Turkish, etc.) I consider these, along with everything to the east up to and including Japan, to be the culinary highlights of the world. I do like my kielbasa and sunday roast, though. Food.... oh boy...


----------



## violadude

Went to a really small homey Thai restaurant which was really good. I had my usual Tom Kha soup and Larb Gai with sticky rice. It was so small it was like going to someones house and eating homemade food and the owner is a really sweet lady. And she cooks the food with only one other helper back there!


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I imagine I will like it quite a bit. This portion of the world is good for me when it comes to cuisines (Greek, Lebanese, Italian, Moroccan, Turkish, etc.) I consider these, along with everything to the east up to and including Japan, to be the culinary highlights of the world. I do like my kielbasa and sunday roast, though. Food.... oh boy...


I'm with you. My culinary tastes tend toward the Middle Eastern, Greek, North African, Indian, ect; Asian food also being good. They have good Moroccan food in Philly? I am always hungry for Moroccan food, but Seattle is not a good place for it, though we are good for Ethiopian food, which I love as well.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Went to a really small homey Thai restaurant which was really good. I had my usual Tom Kha soup and Larb Gai with sticky rice. It was so small it was like going to someones house and eating homemade food and the owner is a really sweet lady. And she cooks the food with only one other helper back there!


This is Seattle or your neighborhood? I haven't been there have I?


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> This is Seattle or your neighborhood? I haven't been there have I?


No, this is all the way in Bremerton on the other side of the sound. I went there with my grandparents and they live in Gig Harbor which is also over there.


----------



## Cnote11

Couscous cooked in beef stock, steamed with rosemary, topped with balsamic vinegar, olive oil, and a tomato & basil feta cheese.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cnote11 said:


> Couscous cooked in beef stock, steamed with rosemary, topped with balsamic vinegar, olive oil, and a tomato & basil feta cheese.


I haven't had couscous in years. 

Diner food isn't anything work talking about... :lol:

Counting down my days when I'll be going home... 7 more!


----------



## drpraetorus

boeuf bourguignon, and I made it allllllll by my little ol' lonesome.


----------



## Cnote11

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I haven't had couscous in years.
> 
> Diner food isn't anything work talking about... :lol:
> 
> Counting down my days when I'll be going home... 7 more!


I happen to like diner food! Better than a lot of other things out there, that is for sure.

When you get home, stock up on couscous. Heck, buy a couscoussiere and have couscouscmania!


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I happen to like diner food! Better than a lot of other things out there, that is for sure.
> 
> When you get home, stock up on couscous. Heck, buy a couscoussiere and have couscouscmania!


Diner food can be really good, I agree! Maybe Huilu is talking about the cafeteria food at her school, or else maybe her area she has no other option aside from diner food? A diet of diner food would get tough after a while...

Your meal on the other hand sounds pretty Moroccan. There aren't too many better things out there than Moroccan food...


----------



## Sonata

Sunday night I burned some cookies that I was baking. Last night I came home from work and found my husband had baked some chocolate chip cookies from scratch. Last food was one of those with milk


----------



## clavichorder

I am eating a left over salmon burger patty, hits the spot.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I should have taken a picture of mine, it was a grilled panini with provolone, turkey, and a little bit of tomato sauce. I got some trail-mix with me here too (I'm sitting in Performing Art Center's cafe lounge).


----------



## Art Rock

Lovely juicy fillets of hare, with eggplant stir fried together with onions and olives. A good old Spanish red wine on the side.


----------



## millionrainbows

2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices of ham, 4 pieces of toast, 1 jalapeño (de-seeded), coffee.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Diner food can be really good, I agree! Maybe Huilu is talking about the cafeteria food at her school, or else maybe her area she has no other option aside from diner food? A diet of diner food would get tough after a while...


Well, it just gets old. I eat healthy things, I've not had pizza or cheeseburgers from the diner at all this semester, except when I was getting something off campus or home-made burgers. But eating chicken everyday gets old, and then eating beef gets old, and then salads get old.  People complain about the quality and all, but I think it's good enough, except when things aren't cooked enough. It's also really pricy, but I don't have a car or extra money to really spend off campus that much. I just miss eating home food is all.

And yes, Diner food is *so *much better than grade school cafeteria food, that's for certain. Glad I'm done with that.


----------



## millionrainbows

Next up: a fish sandwich, made, sadly, from a frozen, processed source:


----------



## samurai

Some left over baked ziti with ricotta from last night's feast.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I like tuna.  Both in sandwiches and fresh tuna. I occasionally make a blackened tuna steak with mango salsa. It tastes incredible, however it's hard to make without being too spicy. Super healthy too. My toddler loves tuna sandwiches also (hasn't had the blackened though!) When we make him tuna for lunch, he chants "Tuna time, tuna time!" it's really quite cute.


Hopefully, he won't chant, "Tuna casserole! Tuna casserole!" :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

A few slices of salami with wheat thins...before a meat loaf feast. All washed down with Argentina Syrah. Two Tums to follow.


----------



## neoshredder

Kashi Strawberry Fields Cereal


----------



## clavichorder

A bowl of pasta with pieces of deli sliced turkey ripped up and stirred in. It always sounds like a good idea, but I end up drenching it with too much olive oil. Also, red pepper oil seems like a good idea, but it usually isn't.


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> A few slices of salami with wheat thins...before a meat loaf feast. All washed down with Argentina Syrah. Two Tums to follow.


I love eating salami on things like crackers and even corn chips. I didn't know it was a commonly accepted thing.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And yes, Diner food is *so *much better than grade school cafeteria food, that's for certain. Glad I'm done with that.


At my community college, they serve those lovely chicken patties from grade school days, and I get nostalgic or something. Seriously now, they are alright, but they look like igneous rock on the inside.


----------



## clavichorder

millionrainbows said:


> 2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices of ham, 4 pieces of toast, 1 jalapeño (de-seeded), coffee.


Add cactus and get some chorizo in there and you have a real mexican breakfast. My favorite kind of breakfast indeed.


----------



## clavichorder

Art Rock said:


> Lovely juicy fillets of hare, with eggplant stir fried together with onions and olives. A good old Spanish red wine on the side.


And that sounds like a more than quality meal, a fine meal.


----------



## clavichorder

These tortillas made at the best grocery store in my area, they are incredible.


----------



## neoshredder

Lean Pockets with Chicken and Cheese. Greatest Lean Pocket ever. Also one Fiber One Brownie as a snack afterwards.


----------



## Crudblud

Home made sourdough rye.


----------



## Sonata

Granny Smith apple. Going to raid the office kitchen to see what homemade goodies patients have brought in today for us!


----------



## Sonata

A glass of asti wine, quite delicious. Well, 2 glasses really. And some fresh rasberries.


----------



## samurai

Two waffles with crunchy peanut butter and jam {blackberry}.


----------



## Crudblud

Home made brioche with chocolate chunks. I'm surprised it came out so well. Maybe I should stop doubting myself so much.


----------



## Cnote11

Roasted garlic couscous with olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Was quite delicious, as couscous always is.


----------



## Sonata

Cheeseburger topped with lettuce and tomato, and sweet potato fries.


----------



## Cnote11

Mmm sweet potato fries. I yearn!


----------



## neoshredder

Kashi Blueberry Clusters. Best tasting healthy cereal out there imo.


----------



## clavichorder

Home made fennel tea cookies.


----------



## Vaneyes

With pepper & salt.

View attachment 11083


----------



## Mesa

Got rather in to boiled eggs for the first time since i were a nipper since reading an article about Hundred Year Eggs. The mighty boiled egg has to be the cheapest food that feels like a delicacy.


----------



## Crudblud

Roast pork sandwiches with apple sauce in home made bread rolls.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola, sliced banana, peach yogurt (sans umbrella), with bottled still water. I'm attempting to eat light for a couple of more days, until the crazy days of debuting new wines and Scotches are upon me.

View attachment 11114


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> Home made fennel tea cookies.


Good golly,whatever next!


----------



## Vaneyes

Mesa said:


> Got rather in to boiled eggs for the first time since i were a nipper since reading an article about Hundred Year Eggs. The mighty boiled egg has to be the cheapest food that feels like a delicacy.


There's some art involved. Find an egg that suits you, then boil it for a set number of minutes, until preferred hardness is attained. I dislike soft hard-boiled eggs. :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

Needless to say, feeling a little sick now lol.


----------



## samurai

I hate to admit it, but I just had a Big Mac from Mickey D's after dropping off my sister-in-law. In my defense, though, I must say that my wife was responsible, in that she wanted me to stop off on the way home and get her some fries and a fish filet.
And so I try to assuage my guilt for this forbidden pleasure of mine. 
:lol:


----------



## samurai

violadude said:


> View attachment 11115
> 
> 
> Needless to say, feeling a little sick now lol.


@ Violadude, What is that a bag of anyway?


----------



## violadude

samurai said:


> @ Violadude, What is that a bag of anyway?


Gummy bears lol


----------



## Cnote11

I just had two bowls of raisin bran. Oh boy, do I ever love raisin bran. This was some off-brand's off-brand's off-brand, but it doesn't matter! I'm a fiend for grains and raisins, period. This might have even been a year off, but who cares. I actually prefer a lot of the off-brand raisin brans to some of the bigger company's version.

However, I've been craving duck all yesterday and today. Yummy, fatty, delicious peking duck slathered in hoisin sauce, topped with julienned scallions and rolled in a spring pancake. OH MY! Two weeks until I'm back in Philadelphia and can procure this for myself. Also, delicious spring rolls with melt in your mouth plum sauce. Oh, oh, oh...

I still am craving falafels, tzatziki, hummus, pita, tahini, lentil and chickpea salad, greek salad with loads of feta, cherry and grape tomatoes, fattoush, tabouli, lamb, and sausage. Give it all to me! 

Sigh... food.

I also am craving more of those hand-pulled noodles and delicious roast pork I had last week as well.

You treat me so well, food. You treat me so well ;___;


----------



## kv466

Wendy's Asiago Ranch Spicy Chicken Sandwich (NOT a good idea!!)


----------



## violadude

kv466 said:


> Wendy's Asiago Ranch Spicy Chicken Sandwich (NOT a good idea!!)


Is it gross?


----------



## Cnote11

The last thing I ate was meatballs and gravy over mashed potatoes with green beans.

I am craving a Bahn Mi and Vietnamese tomato soup at the moment.


----------



## kv466

violadude said:


> Is it gross?


It was actually pretty good; fast food and I just don't always agree!

Today I had some fresh, homemade lasagna. Much better.


----------



## Cnote11

Mmm... can't wait to be back with my fiancee and have her lasagna again. There are few things better than homemade lasagna!


----------



## violadude

kv466 said:


> It was actually pretty good; fast food and I just don't always agree!


Oh ya, I hear ya there. Me and fast food are always getting into arguments.

Just kidding, I know what you meant haha


----------



## samurai

Just wait till you guys reach my age, then you'll find out what arguments* really* are! :scold:


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I am craving a Bahn Mi and Vietnamese tomato soup at the moment.


I'm that guy in the pho restaurants that treats Bahn Mi and Pho like a french dip. I usually get the pork Bahm Mi.

I had this awesome smoked halibut, it had a flavor not unlike smoked salmon collar(the best meat on the fish).


----------



## clavichorder

I also just watched this great movie called "Big Night." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Night Some really nice looking italian food in that movie, which is basically about a chef who makes real italian food in 1950s New Jersey that is accustomed to the americanized version.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> I'm that guy in the pho restaurants that treats Bahn Mi and Pho like a french dip. I usually get the pork Bahm Mi.
> 
> I had this awesome smoked halibut, it had a flavor not unlike smoked salmon collar(the best meat on the fish).


I can't say I've ever had smoked salmon collar. If I find that, I will give it a go.

Also, next time I'm in the local Phoery (hell, we don't have one where I live currently), I shall make sure to approach the man who is treating his Bahn Mi and Pho like a French dip and


----------



## millionrainbows

Brisquet, smoked ham, whipped butter w/garlic, bread, little cheesecakes, pickled beets, salad...it was a party.


----------



## Cnote11

Quite disappointed that we are not having ham tomorrow. I might buy one when I move to Philadelphia now because I don't feel like waiting until Easter to be "traditional". 

I just had various kielbasa with sauerkraut along with some crackers and cheddar, a piece of fried chicken, and a piece of BBQ chicken. Don't worry! The portions of everything were very small and I ate this over a three hour time span. I'm not gorging myself.


----------



## samurai

A fried filet of flounder sandwich with some french fries from the diner near my father's house.


----------



## KenOC

Mini chocolate eclairs (anxiously awaiting the Twinkie Resurrection). Prime rib tomorrow!


----------



## drpraetorus

Real Cajun Gumbo. To Die For!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Finnish and Swedish cuisine! Lots of it for many days!

Had this for breakfast, will eat more for lunch. Gravlax, the real deal, prepared by my mom (not exactly like picture, no sour cream)


----------



## Art Rock

I cooked Christmas dinner.

1. River lobsters with rucola and asparqgus - Champagne brut
2. Beef roulade with a wild mushroom mix and haricots verts - Spanish red wine
3. Cheese platter with Port
4. Ice cream with Dutch advocaat
5. Coffee and brandy


----------



## Crudblud

A big old plate (or two...) of roast beef, Yorkshire puddings, steamed vegetables, roast and mashed potatoes, and a good strong beef gravy. Simple and hearty's the name of the game around here.

And tomorrow I reckon we'll be finishing off the beef with some fresh bread.


----------



## violadude

Last thing I ate was just snack type food at a Christmas Eve get together last night.

Buffalo wings
Triscuits with havarti cheese slices (which are a simple yet amazing combination)
Cherry Tomatoes and cucumbers
Mango Habanero chips


----------



## clavichorder

A sausage roll, a food that appears fancy but is made with pre made dough that requires very little work. Gut busting.


----------



## Cnote11

Pudding in a graham cracker crust with cool whip. Ugh... every time I eat cool whip I want to die. One slice of this stuff with a dollop of cool whip on top really has its way in filling your stomach.


----------



## Cnote11

Crudblud said:


> A big old plate (or two...) of roast beef, Yorkshire puddings, steamed vegetables, roast and mashed potatoes, and a good strong beef gravy. Simple and hearty's the name of the game around here.
> 
> And tomorrow I reckon we'll be finishing off the beef with some fresh bread.


I know I'll be having this soon when I move. This is my fiancee's favorite dish minus the yorkshire pudding bit. She's never had it, despite going to uni in Scotland. When I visited her there we went out for roast for dinner but they had run out of roast... so she didn't get to try them. Those Brits sure love their roast. I do not blame them. It is very, very delicious stuff. I'll be making the yorkshire pudding, certainly.


----------



## Crudblud

Cnote11 said:


> I know I'll be having this soon when I move. This is my fiancee's favorite dish minus the yorkshire pudding bit. She's never had it, despite going to uni in Scotland. When I visited her there we went out for roast for dinner but they had run out of roast... so she didn't get to try them. Those Brits sure love their roast. I do not blame them. It is very, very delicious stuff. I'll be making the yorkshire pudding, certainly.


Well I don't know about Scotland but it's only a couple of hours away by train from Yorkshire, and here as you might imagine the puddings are quintessential in traditional Sunday dinners, Christmas dinner etc. and more generally as an accompaniment to beef. I assume they are held in similar regard in other parts of England seeing as most of the cookery books we have actually place them right next to instructions for roasting beef, despite otherwise following alphabetical order.


----------



## samurai

Hi, CNote. I hope you are fully recovered from your various stomach woes the other night.
What exactly is Yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Crudblud

samurai said:


> Hi, CNote. I hope you are fully recovered from your various stomach woes the other night.
> What exactly is Yorkshire pudding?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Traditional.Sunday.Roast-01.jpg

In that picture (it's quite large so I left it as a link) the Yorkshire puddings are between the beef and the mashed potato. It's made from a savoury pancake-like batter and baked in the oven, it puffs up and usually deflates in the middle to give it that distinct shape. There are larger ones too, and I believe in olden times it was common to serve a large pudding on a plate with all the other components of the meal on top, including the gravy.


----------



## Cnote11

I am well, Samurai. I've been feeling a bit under the weather here and there throughout the day, especially with this blizzard and me having to do a lot of physical things today. Thank you for asking. 

Crudblud, I don't think they serve roast beef without Yorkshire pudding anywhere in Britain! When I took a trip out to the west of Canada--where I first tried Yorkshire pudding--they tended to serve it with everything as well because of the heavy British influence in the region.


----------



## samurai

Hi, CNote. I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## samurai

@ Crudblud, Thanks for your "Yorkshire pudding" link. I t looks to me like it's a pastry like dish, yeah? Is it filled with anything {besides deliciousness?}.


----------



## Cnote11

No, it isn't filled with anything. It is comparable to how many Americans eat biscuits with beef stew, for instance. One could even say that they are very light and airy biscuits in a way.


----------



## samurai

CNote, Thanks for that 411. But then why do the British call it a "pudding" if it's a biscuit?


----------



## Cnote11

Aha, well! A "biscuit" in Britain is actually what we call cookies and are typically more "cracker" like (See link below)

http://www.seriouseats.com/images/20090909-biscuits.jpg

A "pudding", from what I understand refers to a variety of savory dishes or a starch/dairy based dessert.

The following are all puddings

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Boudin3.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/62/Christmas_pudding.JPG

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/Yorkshire_Pudding.jpg

Crudblud will be able to explain pudding infinitely better than I can, for I'm not quite positive the details of it all exactly.


----------



## Cnote11

Puddings seem kind of like a peasant thing if you ask me. It seems like a lot of them were born out of either trying not to waste things or trying to create something out of the little they had. Think polenta and various peasant stews.


----------



## samurai

I guess it's a case of--as the great bard once said--"a pudding by any other name is still a pudding". :scold:


----------



## neoshredder

HEB Fully Cooked Spicy Chicken and ice cream after that.


----------



## Crudblud

Cnote11 said:


> Crudblud will be able to explain pudding infinitely better than I can, for I'm not quite positive the details of it all exactly.


I will? I mean I will! ...will I?

I don't really know much about the origins of our puddings, all I know is that "pudding" means quite a few different things which is understandably confusing to foreigners. Colloquially it refers to dessert, probably owing to steamed sponge pudding which usually has a toffee or treacle sauce on or in the middle (Christmas pudding is a variation on this); then there's black pudding, a type of blood sausage made from congealed pig blood and oats or something (actually much nicer than it sounds); then there's Yorkshire pudding which we've already talked about, and now I know what Americans mean when they say "biscuit", so thanks for that. Most other things I can think of with "pudding" in the name are sweets.


----------



## Sonata

Soybeans and diet coke


----------



## Crudblud

Pastrami, cheddar and Dijon mustard on sourdough rye.


----------



## samurai

Two waffles with peanut butter and blackberry jam.


----------



## Guest

A Choc-o-perfection bar--chocolate candy bars for diabetics. Darn good, too!


----------



## Crudblud

I made some biscuits, the last thing I ate was one or two (or three or four) of those.


----------



## neoshredder

Some Vivaldi Concertos. They were delicious.


----------



## Flamme

Im modest only few new year cakes


----------



## Vaneyes

A couple of pieces of Mexican salami with two wheat thin crackers (four halves). This serves as an appetizer for a spaghetti dinner, just minutes away.

Italian Barbera to accompany.


----------



## Crudblud

Slice of carrot cake. 

Recipe was off quite a way, but now I know what to change next time, definitely less sugar!


----------



## Vaneyes

Biscotti, and Italian coffee.


----------



## Vaneyes

Peanut butter (smooth style, low fat) on toasted flax bread.

View attachment 11453


----------



## Flamme

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandwich


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Turkish delight and tim tams


----------



## clavichorder

Some amazing fresh bread with olive oil, salt and pepper. Now I've made two very hearty pieces of french toast with the bread. Put some chili oil in there since that has been my latest item in making food that much better.


----------



## clavichorder

Some buckwheat with too much stuff in it, but still more than edible(though not altogether great).

But the latest: Plantain Chips. I have a new fetish for plantains, so anything plantain is of interest to me. These were purchased at this one grocery with an excellent and unusual dried snack selection.


----------



## kv466

The most amazing pumpkin raviolis ever(!) along with a half arugula, prosciutto and tomato panini.


----------



## neoshredder

Vivaldi's Concertos. It's been awhile but the flavour is always there. Like a Pizza.


----------



## clavichorder

Ton of pork. Becoming a fatass this weekend. It may be overconfidence to think I can resume my healthy life habits and keep easing into them, after this, but I did fine with that chicken fried steak after I went igloo camping, so I'll just have a little confidence in my discipline and consistency of motivation.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kangaroo salami and was nice too


----------



## Sonata

Amazing vegetarian chili from a local coffee shop. a side of blue corn chips and a granny smith apple. For desert: lemon-cherry scone. Yum! Water to drink


----------



## Flamme

An orange...Mmm the aroma


----------



## ptr

A 7oz double decker cheeseburger sans the bun, don't care much for buns, I'm a carnivore... 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Salad, fried chicken, green beans.


----------



## ptr

Egg and Bacon!

/ptr


----------



## Flamme

Mmm still do


----------



## JCarmel

I've just eaten a_ big _plate full of Roast Vedg, which had been tossed in olive oil, in which there was a deal of ground coriander seeds/black peppercorns, both of which really add to the flavour....& served with falafels, toasted nicely on top.

Then to finish...a Neopolitan Choc Ice....all paid-for by Mr Segovia. What a generous man he is?!


----------



## Sonata

I've been sipping on a cup of coffee with cream, and nibbling on a slice of amazing cheesecake: Bailey's irish creme flavored, with real graham cracker crust, and topped with chocolate ganache.

L'enfer would have been proud! :angel:


----------



## JCarmel

Hey, 'Snap!' Sonata?!
I'm just having a Bailey'd coffee....a nice mug of ground coffee... into which 2 tsp's-full of Bailey's has been poured.
So, I'm just lifting up the mug... and saying 'Cheers' to you...and I hope that the rest of your day is a good one!


----------



## Sonata

Thanks! Cheers to you as well! It's been an extremely stressful three months, and over the last couple of weeks things seem to be running smoother. I am having an excellent day and look forward to a good weekend thanks


----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 14391

Sans sour cream.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tuna salad and wheat thins, with Diet Coke without caffeine.


----------



## ptr

A big ole' Moroccan Orange, yummy!

/ptr


----------



## kv466

You would like this, KC!

Breaded chicken steak w/ buttered pastina and tomato salad.


----------



## BartokBela

Muesli and water, the best dinner for a broke student.


----------



## Vaneyes

Nature Valley (fruit 'n nut), with Dasani.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ice Cream with Vegemite, makes an interesting soft serve!


----------



## ptr

Home made orange marmalade on butter on Swedish hard bread (Knäckebröd), yummy

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

Sausage McMuffin With Egg.

I generally consider McDonald's to be awful (I don't even like their fries,) but a Sausage McMuffin is pretty good, in a "I can't believe I just ate that, but damn it was good" sort of way.


----------



## Sonata

I am eating leftover pad-ped, medium with chicken. Thai food is so yummy!


----------



## EricABQ

I just ate a totally disgraceful amount of pork ribs. 

And washed it down with a bottle of Zinfandel.


----------



## kv466

I like your style, AB!


----------



## ptr

Roast Lemon Chicken leftovers salad and a bottle of the local brewery IPA..

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows

Two waffles (from scratch), and two scrambled eggs. All I need now is some fried chicken, to get the famous "Waffles 'n Chicken" experience. :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

A bowl of oatmeal and a protein shake. 

I have to spend this week making up for the culinary atrocities I put my body through over the weekend.


----------



## ptr

Salty pork belly fry-up with an onion bechamel, green peas and potatoes..
Very rural eating from the part of the Baltic sea where I grew up!

/ptr


----------



## CoCo

A boiled egg and a burnt piece of toast.... scraped till most of the burnt bits had gone!
But I still enjoyed it.....


----------



## Vaneyes

Bran flakes w. lo-fat milk, multigrain toast w. peanut butter, coffee w. lo-fat milk.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Skippy cornflakes


----------



## ptr

Some traditional eating from the island where I grew up!

*"Glödhoppar"* (glowing jumpers), parboiled lambs ribs, dipped in mustard egg wash and breadcrumbs and fried in hot butter, served with mushy peas and mash on turnips, carrots and potatoes.

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Taco salad, and some coffee with amaretto flavored creamer. I've been successful in cutting down my diet coke to a couple times per week, but am drinking more coffee as a result. I know those creamers aren't very healthy but I've been skipping extra sugar and I imagine 1 tablespoon of the creamer isn't as bad as a 12 ounce diet coke.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tiny app., salsa salami w. wheat thins, Argentina Malbec.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I even have the value pack............


----------



## Vaneyes

Laphroaig Quarter Cask (wee dram), then salsa salami. NY Steaks coming up, w. Argentina Cabernet Malbec.


----------



## kv466

It had been a long time!


----------



## Novelette

Chickpea salad, made by yours truly.

Yum. Extra black olives.


----------



## Ingélou

Chicken pilau - with basmati rice, peas, turmeric, chilli, ginger, cider vinegar, cumin seed, chopped onion, clove of garlic, tomato puree, yoghurt and, of course, chicken. Crush up a bag of crisps on top for a crunchy texture. And lo, having suffered from a heavy cold for several days, I can breathe again!


----------



## ptr

A large chunk of sweet Licorice made by a small candy manufacturer in Mullsjö Sweden called *Ryfors Konfektyr*

It was awesome, my pallet is all licorichy dizzy!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

ptr said:


> A large chunk of sweet Licorice made by a small candy manufacturer in Mullsjö Sweden called *Ryfors Konfektyr*
> 
> It was awesome, my pallet is all licorichy dizzy!
> 
> /ptr


And your mouth a deep browny-black?


----------



## ptr

Ingenue said:


> And your mouth a deep browny-black?


Like I only had been using foul language for a week! 

/ptr


----------



## violadude

Some stir fry noodles I just made. Stir fried in shrimp flavored chili paste.


----------



## ptr

Two of my Mom's Cinnamon Rolls and some home made hot cocoa! ... Comfort food if there ever were any!

/ptr


----------



## kv466

Mango shake


----------



## Art Rock

Home made apple walnut pie. I made it.


----------



## JCarmel

A crazy mixed-up salad, full of multivarious salad-type leaves, chunks of my favourite apple (Pink Lady) cut-up boiled egg, sliced Romano red pepper...everything well-seasoned and melded-together into a moisty dollop... bound by the only cottage cheese that tastes nice-enough to eat (from Lidl.) 
I have at least one of these 'dollop's' a day!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kangaroo and Emu Chorizo sausage. At it again eating the Oz coat of arms - this time in a pasta! Was nice too, maybe a little salty.


----------



## Gimano

Pasta with chicken curry. Simple but delicious! Curry is best culinary invention ever.


----------



## ptr

An Easter tradition in the family, Swedish Hard bread (Knäckebröd) with butter, Fish Roe Spread and sliced fresh boiled egg's! For many an acquired taste, but a yummy one!

/ptr


----------



## JCarmel

I think eating that would 'knacker'brod my suspect tooth?
It certainly would start it aching again, methinks!
As for the Fish Roe Paste....No!!


----------



## ptr

JCarmel said:


> I think eating that would 'knacker'brod my suspect tooth?
> It certainly would start it aching again, methinks!
> As for the Fish Roe Paste....No!!


Crisp-bread the Swedish way might not be the friendliest thing to scare unsuspecting and aching teeth with! And the Fish Roe Paste/spread is a very acquired taste, very salty, it has it's origin in a time when You used all the part's of Your catch, not only the sweet ones! For a Swede it is as important as "Mothers Milk" to the Irish or Vodka to a Russian!

I think I'll have some now! 

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

Tonight's meal - delayed while I messed about on TC: boiled chicken goujons in a roux of chicken stock, cream, sherry & mushrooms on a bed of gluten-free pasta with parmesan sprinkled on top. Rich but delicious! Follow it with satsumas & coffee. Yum.


----------



## Vaneyes

Deep dish apple pie.


----------



## Guest

Costco's rotisserie chicken, roasted potatoes, and okra.


----------



## ptr

Pasta and some 4 year old ragout I found in the freezer, it still works! 

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

Kontrapunctus said:


> Costco's rotisserie chicken, roasted potatoes, and okra.


Costco's chickens are a fairly regular part of my diet. I'll buy one on Friday and get dinner and two lunches out of it.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Kangaroo and Emu Chorizo sausage. At it again eating the Oz coat of arms - this time in a pasta! Was nice too, maybe a little salty.


I'll bet that was the next thing you regurgitated.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

BlazeGlory said:


> I'll bet that was the next thing you regurgitated.


Actually no, I can safely report that it was a pleasant experience lol


----------



## Gimano

I really don't like those sandwiches at work. But the salads are worse!
So sandwich it was today. Perhaps tomorrow I'll be in the mood for something worse.


----------



## Sonata

Leftovers from Red Lobster: Wood-grilled salmon, mashed potatoes, broccoli and roast veggies. YUMMY


----------



## samurai

A late night snack of creamy peanut butter {Jif} with blackberry preserves on cinnamon raisin bread,all washed down with some cold milk. Quite delicious!


----------



## Novelette

A handful of sunflower seeds, slightly seasoned. Yum!


----------



## Kazaman

Quinoa with steamed vegetables.


----------



## ptr

I have one über important thing in common with Homer Simpson! .. And it is not diggin' blue haired dolls...










*..Poooork chops, gobble, gobble, gobble!*

/ptr


----------



## kv466

Fried pork bellies w/ Cuban bread.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart's tea (and mine) before his piano lesson: beef stewed in beer with onion, carrot, mushroom & butter beans, served on a bed of mashed potato. Enough to utterly sink any nerves he might be feeling!


----------



## Kazaman

The ovaries of several plants.


----------



## Vaneyes

Oatmeal/chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## samurai

A couple of soy burgers with some macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Vaneyes

Burger with onions, fig bars. Tums.


----------



## jurianbai

White rice and peanut chips and fried powder shrimp .... yum


----------



## hello

A whole chicken that smelled delicious but tasted like garbage. Ugh, what a disappointment.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This'll soon be the last thing I ate. It is our dinner that someone forgot to cover. Ah well, I like crunchy cheese.


----------



## SixFootScowl

All done, and I got all the crunchy cheese parts my wife and daughter pulled off of their pieces.

The extra leftover cheesy sauce was used to make myself a sandwich for lunch. (yep I have been know to eat strange things like ketchup/Tabasco sandwiches on toast.)


----------



## mirepoix

Pasta, olive oil, garlic, red chillies, fresh basil. Glass of red.


----------



## Vaneyes

I sinned.:devil:


----------



## drpraetorus

Mexican chocolate ice cream (chocolate with a pinch of cinnamon)


----------



## sabrina

a small pack of sesame snaps...


----------



## Lukecash12

I made some taquitos and put them inside tacos. The taquitos were made with chile verde and the tacos with pastor, so the interplay between them was to die for. With the chile verde, I put a pork roast in the crock pot with a fresh green mole, coated on the top with bay leaves, lots of cilantro, and some other ingredients I'd tell you if not for my mother murdering me in my sleep, hahaha. Now with the pastor, I seared and then smoked my second roast before letting it simmer in a spicier mole. Once both had cooked down for hours I shredded the roasts and threw them back in for another hour. Aside from the roasts I cooked down a big pot of kidney beans and black beans with plenty of nice, fat peppercorns, and bay leaves. Then I took some big and pretty small tortillas, which were uncooked, and fried them before assembling my lovely duets. 

Atop each taquito I dropped two dallops of crema, which is similar to sour cream but the milker actually takes a fresh bucket and skims just the cream off of the top with a milk knife instead of using the whole milk product, so imagine lighter and sweeter sour cream. To top off this work of art I went to my avocado tree, took some smooth skinned avocados that had just fallen a little while earlier and made some beer gauc (a half beer in a large bowl of gauc actually thickens, enriches, and preserves it so that you can leave it out for days without it going brown).

And that meal was washed down with a glass of amber ale from the Siskiyous up north (that's near Mt. Shasta). I'm an ale man and for me pale ales, wheat ales, and dry ales just don't stand up to a good amber ale.


----------



## violadude

The last thing I ate was a delicious meal me and my girlfriend cooked. Nam Prik Kaphi, Pla Too and Cha Om Kai. It's fried mackerel and an acacia omelet, both with a shrimp paste sauce, add cucumbers and snake beans.


----------



## hpowders

Cheerios with non-fat milk and strong black coffee.


----------



## Guest

Frozen (well, I did heat them...) whole grain waffles and chocolate milk for breakfast.


----------



## Guest

Panna cotta with chocolate topping, both entirely home made using the finest, freshest ingredients with my own fine hands.


----------



## sospiro

Extra strong cheddar cheese on wholemeal toast. With a couple of dollops of butter. :devil:


----------



## hpowders

sospiro said:


> Extra strong cheddar cheese on wholemeal toast. With a couple of dollops of butter. :devil:


I "liked" your post half-heartedly; pun intended, I guess.


----------



## sospiro

hpowders said:


> I "liked" your post half-heartedly; pun intended, I guess.


:lol:

It may not look like it but I do eat quite a healthy diet. And I walk five miles a day six times a week so my cholesterol level is low.


----------



## LarryShone

Fish and pasta with parsley sauce


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Breakfast: eggs, bacon, a raspberry turnover, coffee, and strawberries.


----------



## Vaneyes

All-bran flakes with strawberries, banana, blueberries, milk. One piece of flax bread toasted, with peanut butter.


----------



## Ingélou

Baked beans on toast, coffee, 2 satsumas & 2 squares of chocolate.


----------



## hpowders

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> It may not look like it but I do eat quite a healthy diet. And I walk five miles a day six times a week so my cholesterol level is low.


Well, once in a while a bit of indulgence is fine. I eat small pieces of low-fat cheddar most days plus a chocolate square every once and a while. Mine is low too. I also walk a lot plus a bit of aerobics every day.


----------



## Ingélou

Perhaps I should add that the chocolate was dark & it's usually one square but today is Sunday, she said guiltily. 

Yes, I should walk more. I did walk more until I took up the violin again. Now I am sedentary for two hours each day as I practise. Maybe I should fiddle as I walk up and down our back lawn, getting exercise and fresh air & learning to screen out all the neighbourly greetings?


----------



## hpowders

An itty bitty chocolate square from the Saveurs du Monde collection by Pierre Marcolini of Belgium that I received as a gift recently. Perfect for feeling guilt-free. I mean these squares are soooo small!!!

Edit: I just looked them up on line and each chocolate square is considered to be a "tablet"!! 
More like a "pill"!!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Perhaps I should add that the chocolate was dark & it's usually one square but today is Sunday, she said guiltily.
> 
> Yes, I should walk more. I did walk more until I took up the violin again. Now I am sedentary for two hours each day as I practise. Maybe I should fiddle as I walk up and down our back lawn, getting exercise and fresh air & learning to screen out all the neighbourly greetings?


Dark chocolate is supposed to be the best for lowering cholesterol. Unless we get another study contradicting this next week!


----------



## LarryShone

Ingélou said:


> Baked beans on toast, coffee, 2 satsumas & 2 squares of chocolate.


Euphemistically known as skinheads on a raft!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Burgers on the grill with Ghost Pepper Bar-B-Que :devil: on toasted Onion Rolls with some Samuel Smith Chocolate Stout and a little good dark chocolate.


----------



## LarryShone

Rice crispies and milk (breakfast, 7:30 here)


----------



## LarryShone

Pork pie after my lunch at college.


----------



## Guest

Not strictly on topic, but here's an interesting link to an article about *food crimes committed by the Brits* :
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/sep/01/britain-crimes-against-foreign-food


----------



## Guest

And for my hispanic _compadres_ who will laugh with me reading this blog (_Atrocidades en Londres bajo el nombre de comida española_) : http://www.guirilandia.com/2013/07/31/atrocidades-londres-comida-espanola/


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> And for my hispanic _compadres_ who will laugh with me reading this blog (_Atrocidades en Londres bajo el nombre de comida española_) : http://www.guirilandia.com/2013/07/31/atrocidades-londres-comida-espanola/


Dios mio!

No hay otra palabra: atroz.


----------



## ptr

Salty fried pork belly and traditional stewed brown beans, very old school Swedish eating!

/ptr


----------



## LarryShone

Tomato soup and wholemeal buns


----------



## LarryShone

TalkingHead said:


> Not strictly on topic, but here's an interesting link to an article about *food crimes committed by the Brits* :
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/sep/01/britain-crimes-against-foreign-food


You should try Ranch Racoon flavour crisps (potato chips)


----------



## Guest

LarryShone said:


> You should try Ranch Racoon flavour crisps (potato chips)


I'd give it a go, for sure! I much prefer beaver.


----------



## LarryShone

TalkingHead said:


> I'd give it a go, for sure! I much prefer beaver.


Back in the 90s we had Hedgehog flavour crisps here!


----------



## Jeff W

I just had a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch for breakfast...


----------



## hpowders

I had a slice of Napoleon while listening to the Eroica Symphony.


----------



## LarryShone

A Satsuma orange


----------



## mirepoix

We had the makings of a green salad which would need eaten tonight or disposed of by tomorrow. So we carefully prepared/dumped it in a big bowl with cherry tomatoes, cucumber, peppers, homemade croutons, and whatever else we could find, put together an olive oil/balsamic dressing, and then shared it while both trying not to be caught slyly manoeuvering the more wilted pieces to the other person's side of the bowl.


----------



## Vaneyes

A cold BBQ'd wiener.


----------



## ptr

Oatmeal..

/ptr


----------



## LarryShone

Bourbon biscuits.


----------



## Vaneyes

All-bran flakes with strawberries, banana, blueberries, milk. One piece of flax bread toasted, with peanut butter.


----------



## LarryShone

Pizza ordered in.


----------



## Vaneyes

I can't remember.


----------



## hpowders

Homemade pizza, spaghetti with meat sauce, Greek white wine.


----------



## Tristan

A big bowl of homemade spicy spaghetti arrabbiata. I'm too full now >.<


----------



## mirepoix

I found a small tub of cold pasta salad in the fridge. And I have eaten it with nary a regret.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Homemade pizza, spaghetti with meat sauce, *Greek white wine*.


Greek white wine, eh? So you'll be having a headache, then? I use that stuff as paint stripper.


----------



## LarryShone

Double chocolate chip cookie


----------



## ptr

..pawkchopps, groovy n' patatats!

/ptr


----------



## Antiquarian

Two HobNobs and a cup of tea.


----------



## hpowders

Chinese shrimp dumpling soup, chicken stew with tomato sauce and cooked frozen peas. Washed down with a few sips of Greek wine.


----------



## Ingélou

Roast chicken & new potatoes, followed by a satsuma, with bottled spring water to drink; then coffee and one square of dark chocolate, strictly for its healthy boost to my serotonin levels.


----------



## Guest

Leftover spaghetti and Costco rotisserie chicken...and a salad.


----------



## LarryShone

Cornflakes with hot milk


----------



## ptr

Frokost! Some home made "Danish" style Rye bread, one slice garnished with "Gamle Ole" slices, olives and some chopped Radicchio, the other with (also) home made Calf liver pâté, ju-jelly and pickles (cucumber, carrots and sprouts) and a third with slices of the steak left over from yesterday and the rest of the garnishes mentioned above, all slushed down with an IPA from "Det Lille Bryggeri" of Bringstrup (Denmark)!










Jummy / ptr


----------



## violadude

Som Tam Mua - It's a variation of classic Thai dish Som Tam or green papaya salad. It has pickled anchovy sauce added. It's delicious.


----------



## Vaneyes

Planters peanuts, salted.


----------



## LarryShone

An almost straight banana


----------



## Bet

lentils with rice and cheese -yum!


----------



## LarryShone

1 1/2 jam donuts (jelly for those in the US)


----------



## ptr

Some leftover strawberry birthday cake!

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris

Microwave chimichangas.


----------



## LarryShone

Kopachris said:


> Microwave chimichangas.


What the heck is a chimichanga?


----------



## Jeff W

Wheat bread (toasted) with a little butter and a buttermilk biscuit.


----------



## ptr

LarryShone said:


> What the heck is a chimichanga?


Mexican fast Food! A deep-fried burrito...

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Last night I prepared for friends a great mixed rustic _entrée_ comprising new _munster_ cheese (fromage frais/blanc, I'm never sure which is which), _jambon fumé_, smoked trout fillets, goat salami and _bruschette_, followed by roast rabbit with lemon and rosemary potatoes, finishing with _panna cotta_ with hot chocolate sauce.
I couldn't be bothered to make breakfast this morning.


----------



## LarryShone

ptr said:


> Mexican fast Food! A deep-fried burrito...
> 
> /ptr


Ah had to google burrito. A Fajita.


----------



## LarryShone

Cheezy Doritos after a ham sandwich


----------



## hpowders

Fresh seeded deli style rye bread, Smucker's chunky peanut butter, two big pitless prunes, strong K Cup black coffee.

Now I am ready to watch World Cup Basketball and NFL American football!

I could live on peanut butter and be very happy.


----------



## LarryShone

A very crumbly chocolate cookie


----------



## Kopachris

Leftovers.










Also note the wine


----------



## ptr

Just about to dig in to some home made Lasagne! Might well join in and slush it down with some Chianti as I don't have any Penguin Wine... 

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris

Homemade lasagna sounds fantastic. Maybe I'll do that this weekend...


----------



## LarryShone

Kopachris said:


> Homemade lasagna sounds fantastic.


It is. My partner often does one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola with blueberries, strawberries, banana, cherry yogurt.


----------



## violadude

A bag of xtra flaming hot cheetos and I regret it now lol. I like those chips but I just mean I regret eating the whole bag at once.

EDIT: Just for clarification, I regret eating the whole bag because it made me feel sick not because they were too spicy.
I'm a spicy food connoisseur and I'm pretty proud of the amount of heat tolerance I have been able to build up over the years. If someone thought that Flaming Hot Cheetos were too much for me, I would be pretty embarrassed haha.


----------



## Giordano

Kopachris said:


> Leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note the wine


Is that pork (on the right side of the plate)?


----------



## Kopachris

Dufay said:


> Is that pork (on the right side of the plate)?


Nope, chicken drumettes.


----------



## mirepoix

A banana. I'll be going for my morning run soon and dislike to do so on an empty stomach.


----------



## LarryShone

Oat So Simple porridge with golden syrup. Im full of cold, need the heat and energy.


----------



## Vaneyes

1 fig bar, 1 chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A hand full of Trader Joe's dark chocolate covered almonds.  This is a daily occurrance for me. Earlier today it was 5 pieces of 88% Endangered Species chocolate, another daily occurance, though with this I have several brands of dark chocolate that I choose from.


----------



## Vaneyes

For those planning a trip to Montreal, lucky you.










Related:

http://www.mtlblog.com/2014/06/montreals-poutineville-unveils-their-poutine-grilled-cheese-sandwich/


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> A hand full of Trader Joe's dark chocolate covered almonds.  This is a daily occurrance for me. Earlier today it was 5 pieces of 88%* Endangered Species chocolate*, another daily occurance, though with this I have several brands of dark chocolate that I choose from.


Hmmm, I'll hafta think about that.


----------



## LarryShone

Half a pizza ▶◀◀▶▲▶▼


----------



## hpowders

Stopped off for some Indian food today for lunch. Had Tandoori Chicken, Indian rice, spicy spinach, chicken curry, chicken with lentils, naan and some Perrier to wash it all down.

How much was the check? _Naan_ of your business!


----------



## Vaneyes

Including tip, $30.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Including tip, $30.


Hint: It was a buffet lunch. All you can eat.

Diners: Just make sure you eat and leave! You cannot stay here all day!!! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Hint: It was a buffet lunch. All you can eat.
> 
> Diners: Just make sure you eat and leave! You cannot stay here all day!!! :lol:


Then cut that $30 in half. If it's cheaper than that, immediately go to hospital emergency.

"You cannot stay here all day!!!" They don't want you dying on the premises.


----------



## hpowders

Some delicious pansit with chicken, red peppers and broccoli cooked by my Filipina partner.

hpowders golden rule: If you can't find someone compatible with the music, at least let her be a fantastic cook.

Works for me! :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Pukka Pie for supper. 
Peppered Steak with a half pint mug of Tea. ( One Yorkshire Teabag and one Green Teabag)
A completely legal sensory overload!


----------



## Levanda

Kugelis (also bulvių plokštainis, literally "flat potato dish"is a baked potato pudding. The main ingredients are potatoes, bacon, milk, onions, and eggs. It may be spiced with salt, black pepper, bay leaves, and/or marjoram. eating with sour cream, or crumbled fried fat—from white bacon (spirgai) or pork. Yummi I should advice to everyone to try it and bake it.


----------



## LarryShone

Salad box with ham and a fajita wrap.


----------



## ribonucleic

A big container of lobster corn chowder, followed by a pain au chocolat.

Now laying on the couch with a cat draped over my belly to aid digestion.


----------



## KenOC

Just finished a late breakfast. Roast beef hash, a bit crispy, with two eggs cooked on top. Toasted English muffin with blackberry jelly. Freshly ground and brewed coffee. It's hold me for a good while!


----------



## mirepoix

In the 'eat healthy' thread I think I mentioned how my diet and exercise routine allow me to have a 'cheat meal' once in a while. Well, today I bought a bag of nice Maris Piper potatoes and while deciding what to do with some of them I found myself embarking a cheat of _the most scandalous proportions_. So here it is, 'Pie and chips'. (Not shown: spinach salad with olive oil, balsamic, garlic and pepper dressing. Two slices of wholemeal bread and butter. And one pint of full fat milk.)


----------



## hpowders

Some wonderful al dente pansit loaded with skinless white meat chicken, broccoli and red pepper, thanks to my Filipina SO.

Helps me pithify as many posts as I can.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A delicious apple cinnamon scone from Panera. It came up as free because of my recent birthday.


----------



## Vaneyes

Turkey breast w. cranberry on grain bread.


----------



## ptr

Oatmeal with a banana, a handful of freshly picked blackberry's and a slush of milk..

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris

Coworker brought me some leftover pizza for lunch, with plenty of cheese.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flax bread toasted with smooth peanut butter. And a banana.


----------



## Couac Addict

Tokyo.


----------



## Ingélou

Slices of cold chicken, new potatoes, baby plum tomatoes, sliced beetroot, yellow pepper & a satsuma for dessert. Yum! This new low-fat regime has a lot going for it.


----------



## hpowders

Stuffed cabbage in tomato sauce with what appeared to be some sort of meat within. Also a small amount of home-cooked meatloaf, which I don't usually eat.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Stuffed cabbage in tomato sauce with what appeared to be some sort of meat within. Also a small amount of home-cooked meatloaf, which I don't usually eat.


I've often had that at my mother-in-law's. I can't quite recall the term, but a poor phonetic rendition would be "kohl rollade". Always goes down well with a Pfalz pinot blanc.


----------



## ptr

^^ Sounds like what we Swede's call "Kåldolmar" (Cabbage Rolls), it is like a Swedishing of the Turkish "Dolma's that You make with wine leafs..

Makes me hungry... Wonder if I have some of My Mum's Kåldolmar in the freezer... Must go look, hungry, salivating! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Guest

A couple of days ago I made my own_* tarte flambée*_ / *flammekuche*. It's so dead easy and delicious: buy the ready-made bases, slop on and smear around the _fromage blanc_, chuck on a good handful of grated emmental, lardons and sliced onions, and bake until the topping is browned and bubbling. Serve with any good Alsace sylvaner or pinot blanc.


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> I've often had that at my mother-in-law's. I can't quite recall the term, but a poor phonetic rendition would be "kohl rollade". Always goes down well with a Pfalz pinot blanc.





ptr said:


> ^^ Sounds like what we Swede's call "Kåldolmar" (Cabbage Rolls), it is like a Swedishing of the Turkish "Dolma's that You make with wine leafs..
> 
> Makes me hungry... Wonder if I have some of My Mum's Kåldolmar in the freezer... Must go look, hungry, salivating! :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


Yes, stuffed cabbage leaves seems to be a universal cuisine-the Greeks have something like it, it's big in Jewish cooking, the Poles have it too. This time I had it made for me by my Filipina SO. She learned how to make it from her sister who is married to a Pole.

When I lived in NYC, the Jewish groceries used to sell it by the piece. They put raisins in it, which I don't really care for.


----------



## ptr

^^ Yup, there are "Dolma's" in a fair many cultures, but I have it on a fair account that the Wine Leaves one's (Asia minor) are the earliest iteration!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Strawberry yogurt.


----------



## hpowders

Smucker's chunky peanut butter right out of the jar with a chaser of two slices of fresh seeded rye bread.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola, blueberries, banana, peach yogurt.


----------



## hpowders

Just had for dinner: one big stuffed cabbage roll, pansit ( filipino-style noodles) with assorted vegetables mixed in, homemade meatloaf, a slice of seeded rye bread and a couple of chugs of terrific Greek white wine.


----------



## Guest

A Chocoperfection candy bar--very low carbs designed for diabetics--and a glass of milk. It actually tastes like a chocolate candy bar! Pricey, though--about $3 a bar.


----------



## hpowders

Smuckers chunky peanut butter straight out of the jar followed by two fresh slices of carraway-seeded rye bread followed by a bit of no-sugar added Breyer's Vanilla Ice Cream. A strong K-cup coffee, black, no sugar to wash it all down.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pork roast, corn on the cob.


----------



## samurai

Two grilled cheese sandwiches and a tossed salad. Tasted like heaven after almost three weeks of hospital and rehab food ( on the whole, not as bad as I had at first feared, but no salads whatsoever).


----------



## Pugg

Fresh orange juice, cornflakes , toast with marmalade and lots of tea .:lol:


----------



## Tristan

I try not to eat too late (it's 10:40 P.M. here), but I had to have another square of chocolate chip crumb cake


----------



## hpowders

Oatmeal, freshly ground coffee from Kenya.


----------



## hpowders

Two chunks of low fat Cabot cheddar cheese, followed by two fresh slices of caraway-seeded rye bread followed by another cup of freshly ground Kenya coffee and a ripe banana.


----------



## Vaneyes

Smooth peanut butter on flax toast, with a banana.


----------



## hpowders

Significant chunk of low-fat Cabot cheddar cheese, followed by two slices of rye bread and much too strong freshly-ground black coffee.


----------



## mirepoix

I cooked us dhal (red lentil) curry with cucumber yogurt and basmati rice. One of us dived into our bowl head first in a fury of snarls and swinging fists, while the other nibbled here and there, then picked out all the pieces of cucumber and ate them before announcing "I'm full".


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Second-day cassoulet made with duck, heavily redolent of cloves, thyme and oregano. My stews and casseroles are often better for the ingredients marinading together an extra 24hours. Washed down with a shared bottle of Burton-on-Trent pale ale.


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


> Smooth peanut butter on flax toast, with a banana.


You like smooth best? Still, it sounds good. I had crunchy peanut butter on gluten-free toast for lunch, with a satsuma.


----------



## hpowders

I only eat crunchy peanut butter and it has to be Smuckers™.

With a name like Smuckers™, it has to be good.


----------



## hpowders

A stuffed cabbage roll, filled with ground turkey, topped with tomato sauce, some jambalaya and a gala apple.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ hmmm...you might have to watch your diet, because if I get you a trial with the local team as goalkeeper you'll need to be mobile. Or to be blunt, you'll need to keep the ball out of the net by using something other than your _girth_.


----------



## hpowders

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ hmmm...you might have to watch your diet, because if I get you a trial with the local team as goalkeeper you'll need to be mobile. Or to be blunt, you'll need to keep the ball out of the net by using something other than your _girth_.


I'm 6'2" 180 lb. I'm "thin". Girth isn't a problem.


----------



## mirepoix

hpowders said:


> I'm 6'2" 180 lb. I'm "thin". Girth isn't a problem.


*adopts Burgess Meredith as 'Mickey' voice* Oh yeah? Ya still gots to get down to them low balls ya big galumph! Now get thee to the gym and gets to work, brocephus. (?)







<--- apparatus suggested for general fitness and conditioning.

And to keep this on topic, the last thing I ate was a banana that someone peeled then took two bites from before deciding she didn't want it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Meat (beef) pie, with HP Sauce, and peas.


----------



## PetrB

A quadruple shot espresso. 

Hey! It is thick enough to qualify, and the mystic Edgar Cayce said that coffee, if taken black without cream or sugar, can be considered ''food." 

(Cayce was a guy after my own heart re: coffee) :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Tonight for supper: Spaghetti Caruso (note the music reference) left over from a previous meal. It didn't suffer from that.


----------



## hpowders

Tonight it will be an eclectic assortment:

Stuffed cabbage roll with tomato sauce, broiled salmon, spicy jambalaya and corn pudding.

BURP!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

Just had some fresh, homemade jambalaya prepared by yours truly. Dad made some jambalaya from a box last week and it was immensely disappointing. I just had to do better. (And I did.)


----------



## Vaneyes

The last thing I ate was pumpkin pie (Character requirement met. Snapping suspenders.).


----------



## KenOC

Just had some fried eggs and a couple of Eggo toaster waffles (with real maple syrup mind you). Not fancy but no complaints here.


----------



## ptr

Breakfast! Egg, bacon and a mug of tea!

/ptr


----------



## mirepoix

We've had lunch. I flaked some tuna into a bowl containing lettuce, olives, spring onions/scallions, the last of some beautifully aromatic cherry tomatoes, and steamed (cooled) salad potatoes, which was combined with a basic dressing of wine vinegar, Dijon mustard, olive oil and salt and pepper. We had it with crusty, faintly nutty flavoured wholemeal bread from the independant bakery at the bottom of the hill that I stopped into this morning on the way back from my run. Madame put her new camera down long enough to eat a little of it accompanied by a glass of Chardonnay. I ate the remainder and had one pint of whole milk, while grunting and with my elbows on the table throughout. Now, I'm going for a nap.


----------



## QuietGuy

I was out to dinner at a buffet with friends last night. I had a huge salad, barbecue chicken, smokey cheese potatoes, asparagus, followed a huge piece of carrot cake. MM MM MM


----------



## Vaneyes

Bran flakes w. strawberries, banana, and peanut butter on flax bread toasted.


----------



## samurai

A chicken salad sandwich on Wonder Bread.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> A chicken salad sandwich on Wonder Bread.


Take care with that Wonder Bread, samurai. One can wad up a loaf of it into tennis ball-size in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Ingélou

Roast chicken breast with new potatoes and tomatoes, prepared by Taggart's fair mitt. Delicious!


----------



## hpowders

Freshly cooked Atlantic salmon fillet and some home made corn pudding. An apple soon followed.
And a glass of deionized Florida water. Now I'm done.


----------



## Figleaf

Marks & Spencer choc chip shortbread. Whoops!


----------



## ptr

Some salty Finnish Licorice!

/ptr


----------



## SixFootScowl

Panera tomato basil bread.


----------



## Badinerie

Man flu prohibiting usual dietry habits. Managed some Weetabix in warm milk this morning. Steady the buffs!


----------



## mirepoix

Two bananas and the usual one pint of whole milk.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Panera cinnamon-raisin bagel. Next will be crunchy peanut butter on Panera honey-wheat bread. Then my daily chocolate indulgence: 30 grams of Chocolove 70% Strong Dark Chocolate:


----------



## mirepoix

Madame is going clubbing tonight and so I cooked earlier than usual. She asked "How about that simple pasta thing?" - indeed, how about it? Boil pasta, lightly fry garlic, slivers of green and red pepper, onions, chestnut mushrooms, fresh basil - it takes minutes to prepare. Her serving was about the amount a mouse would eat. I scoffed the rest. But...little does she know that later on while she's dancing I'll be eating one of these - the humble_ steak pie._


----------



## hpowders

Just finished dinner: small fillet of Atlantic salmon, chicken stew with tomato base filled with white meat chicken, black and green olives, potatoes, red peppers and carrots, a little brown rice, some spaghetti in a tomato meat sauce, a bit of corn pudding and washed down with a glass of delicious 2011 Greek Biblia Chora Vita white wine.

Man, I just looooove dinner time!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Two hard-boiled free-range eggs, and two pieces of toasted flax bread with butter and marmalade.


----------



## Cosmos

A Red Bartlett pear


----------



## Badinerie

Two Co-Codamol and two Ibuprofen. 
Reading hpowders made my tummy turn somersaults im afraid
I did manage a few Chips in curry sauce from the chippy at teatime. I could almost taste them Lol!


----------



## Vaneyes

A few of Planters Cocktail Peanuts.


----------



## hpowders

Badinerie said:


> Two Co-Codamol and two Ibuprofen.
> Reading hpowders made my tummy turn somersaults im afraid
> I did manage a few Chips in curry sauce from the chippy at teatime. I could almost taste them Lol!


Just you _weight_, Henry Higgins. Tomorrow's dinner will be even better.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## mirepoix

Madam cooked me a steak, and I ate it and it was good. The end.


----------



## Ingélou

I cooked Taggart his favourite tea - mince & stovies, with a carrot through it, and lashings of brown sauce on top!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ ah, filling, flavourful, yet humble - stovies are the _good stuff_.


----------



## Symphonical

Bara brith. A traditional Welsh yeast bread with dried fruit. Similar to a fruitcake, really. Had a lovely ginger aftertaste and I enjoyed it with a cup of tea.


----------



## hpowders

Just finished an Atlantic salmon fillet and spaghetti in tomato with meat sauce, washed down with a fine glass of Greek Ktima Biblia Chora, a very potent white wine and a large apple for dessert.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Chunky Kit Kat!


----------



## Tristan

Had a veggie burger this morning  I'm not a vegetarian or anything, but I really like veggie burgers for some reason


----------



## mirepoix

One slice of toast, because we're going out to dinner soon. I hope.


----------



## hpowders

Just finished dinner: a slice of pizza, rotisserie broiled chicken, spaghetti in a tomato meat sauce.
Water to wash it all down and then a rather imposing looking macintosh apple for dessert.


----------



## Kopachris

Tinned sardines in tomato sauce.


----------



## Morimur

My pride.
*******


----------



## trazom

Candy. I've been popping Smarties as if they were Xanax.


----------



## ptr

Some Swedish hard cheese (Herrgård) and some alder chip smoked "mutton salami" from the local butcher, my tummy is smilin' ear to ear 

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Smucker's™ chunky peanut butter on seeded rye bread with some low-fat vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## clara s

potato crisps ready salted 

and soda water

with ice 

and a slice of lemon


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Smucker's™ chunky peanut butter on seeded rye bread with some low-fat vanilla ice cream for dessert.


wow

quite healthy choice


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> wow
> 
> quite healthy choice


Peanut butter is one of my favorite foods. I'm addicted to the taste of the oil mixed with the blended peanuts and little chunks of peanuts and the salt.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> potato crisps ready salted
> 
> and soda water
> 
> with ice
> 
> and a slice of lemon


Wouldn't food be so boring without salt? I bought a jar of cashew nuts without salt and I hate the taste. Salt makes all the difference!


----------



## hpowders

Just polished off a huge Atlantic salmon fillet, nice and pink in the middle, some brown rice mixed with green peas and a nice big Gala apple from Washington State for dessert.


----------



## Vaneyes

Peach yogurt, sliced banana, granola.


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Some Swedish hard cheese (Herrgård) and some alder chip smoked "mutton salami" from the local butcher, my tummy is smilin' ear to ear
> 
> /ptr


Don't know about the smoked mutton salami...but I gave you a *Like *anyway.


----------



## hpowders

Oh I've got plenty of mutton and mutton's plenty for me....

George Gershwin-borg


----------



## Musicforawhile

Leftover birthday cake!


----------



## KenOC

Graham crackers and milk, always a dependable comfort food. Breakfast out tomorrow.


----------



## Turangalîla

A sliced apple...but what I am _really_ craving is cheesecake!


----------



## hpowders

Yeah, if I find out I have 6 months to live, New York-style cheesecake will be a mainstay of my diet, as well as cheeseburgers, well-marbled steaks and all the rum and gin I could drink.


----------



## Vaneyes

Peanut butter on two pieces of flax bread toasted, and a banana.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Reminds me, I'm due for my fix of Smucker's™ Chunky Peanut Butter with two accompanying pieces of seeded rye bread and two pitted prunes. Some filtered water to wash it all down.

Update: Done!!


----------



## Badinerie

hpowders said:


> Yeah, _if I find out I have 6 months to live_, New York-style cheesecake will be a mainstay of my diet, as well as cheeseburgers, well-marbled steaks and all the rum and gin I could drink.


Which would probably bring it down to about four weeks!

Meanwhile I have just finished off substantial amounts of home made Macaroni Cheese. I cant move right now...Help!


----------



## hpowders

Spaghetti in a tomato meat sauce, chicken stew in tomato sauce with white meat chicken, green and red pepper, carrots and potatoes served over rice and then followed by a Gala apple of impressive girth. A large glass of filtered water at meal's termination.


----------



## hpowders

Badinerie said:


> Which would probably bring it down to about four weeks!
> 
> Meanwhile I have just finished off substantial amounts of home made Macaroni Cheese. I cant move right now...Help!


My nightmare would be after pigging out for 4 months, gaining a significant amount of weight, my doctor calls me with exciting news-that he was wrong and I am perfectly healthy! I would sue that SOB like he never got sued!


----------



## Levanda

I made potatoes with spinach pancakes also pork fillet with mustard souse we loved.


----------



## ptr

..half a dozen popsicles!

/ptr


----------



## Posie

Lentils and brown rice with curried tomato sauce, my strength training meal.


----------



## Turangalîla

Crèpes with apricot, chocolate, and cream! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## mirepoix

marinasabina said:


> Lentils and brown rice with curried tomato sauce, my strength training meal.


Lentils are great - truly a 'super food'.


----------



## mirepoix

A piece of chocolate. I'd just finished work and an Eastern European giantess walked over and stuffed a square of chocolate in my mouth. She said "Eat" and then walked away. I suppose I should be grateful she didn't pat me on the head.


----------



## Vaneyes

Prunes, sliced banana, granola, strawberry yogurt.


----------



## KenOC

Hmmm... Dinner tonight: Fettucini Alfredo with nice big fat pan-fried scallops (on the side), and Brussels sprouts. I ground a ton of parmesan cheese onto that pasta, as was only right. It all melted nicely. And the scallops....yeah!


----------



## ptr

Bought 5Kilos of Aged Chuck steak yesterday (from my neighbour who raise some very fine free range highland cattle), minced some of it coarsely for hamburger patties, incredibly flavourful coming of the "barbie" with home baked buns! Today I'm making a slow cooked Ragú for some fine bolognese to have for Dinner tonight!

/ptr


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ all sounds good.


----------



## drpraetorus

Ramen noodles. It was late, I was hungry, they were fast, they were good, especially with a liberal dose of Chipotle Tabasco sauce.


----------



## hpowders

Tonight it's homemade meatloaf made from ground turkey.


----------



## Ingélou

Bacon and baked beans on toast, with second course of satsumas, and followed by coffee and a square of dark chocolate.


----------



## Vaneyes

Planters mixed nuts.


----------



## hpowders

Cheerios accompanied, not by piano, but by a spot of fat-free milk. Strong Keurig "Double Diamond" K Cup coffee, nasty but effective, to polish off this uninspired breakfast.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^
 Sometimes the discord is just necessary to achieve the effect.


----------



## mirepoix

We had the humble _mince and tatties._ Madam enjoyed a portion that filled a small dinner plate which she cleared with her naturally delicate grace, while I had the usual trough.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Forgot to pack lunch so relying on what is in my desk drawer I am dipping corn chips in peanut butter.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tuna salad, hard-boiled egg, and a few wheat thins.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Forgot to pack lunch so relying on what is in my desk drawer I am dipping corn chips in peanut butter.


Gadsalmighty!


----------



## trazom

The last thing I ate, dinner, yesterday: I made a burrito with rice, beans, carnitas, and I just used salsa for the sauce.


----------



## Ingélou

Sounds lovely! I just had supper of some choc-chip cookies - but they were gluten free, so ten percent virtuous!


----------



## Guest

Spaghetti, with a chunk of leftover rib-eye steak. (Started with a salad.)


----------



## Kopachris

Scrambled eggs with bacon and elk sausage. Yum, yum!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I just had a simple light breakfast of apple slices with peanut butter.


----------



## ptr

Fish cakes, mash and rémoulade!

/ptr


----------



## LarryShone

An M&S mince pie. Yum


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dinner. Or early dinner consists of my home made chicken noodle soup


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Dinner. Or early dinner consists of my home made chicken noodle soup
> View attachment 58639


Oh, I wouldn't wish this to be creepy but I did eat chicken and noodles also. Although not boiled as a soup but fried. Fried noodles are just so great.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, I wouldn't wish this to be creepy but I did eat chicken and noodles also. Although not boiled as a soup but fried. Fried noodles are just so great.


Not creepy at all. I like noodles in pretty much any form. I try not to eat them too much.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Not creepy at all. I like noodles in pretty much any form. I try not to eat them too much.


I actually eat noodles quite rarely. Maybe that's why it seemed such a big coincidence. But I actually do, too, like noodles. As I said fried noodles are great. Some onion and garlic there and some pepper and herbs...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I actually eat noodles quite rarely. Maybe that's why it seemed such a big coincidence. But I actually do, too, like noodles. As I said fried noodles are great. Some onion and garlic there and some pepper and herbs...


The only fried noodles I eat are in my Asian cuisine.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> The only fried noodles I eat are in my Asian cuisine.


Well, I am a student AND a bachelor so _cuisine_ is a complete foreign word for me. I just eat because it is a inevitable bad.


----------



## Albert7

Ate a cinnamon bun before music group at the local Corner Bakery near the U of U campus. Ugh too much sweets made me sick


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, I am a student AND a bachelor so _cuisine_ is a complete foreign word for me. I just eat because it is a inevitable bad.


I have four brothers so I can believe that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Planters Trail Mix, soon followed by dipping a piece of bread into a meatball & spare-rib sauce (which will be used later for Rigatoni).


----------



## hpowders

Very resourceful!


----------



## SarahNorthman

hpowders said:


> Very resourceful!


What is resourceful?


----------



## Jos

It was gone before I could take a picture.....
Black pudding with apple , on toast. 
With the "tail" of yesterdays red. Nice winter lunch, now going for long walk with the dogs.


----------



## Pantheon

The last thing I ate was a chocolate digestive biscuit. Thank goodness they sell these where I live (I obviously don't live in the UK otherwise I'd stuff my cupboard with McVities'. Import prices are high...).

Yes, I admit I do have a sweet tooth


----------



## Bulldog

Lunch was beef brisket with barbecue sauce. My dogs also loved it (without the sauce).


----------



## Vaneyes

One apple and one fig bar.


----------



## brotagonist

Two mandarin oranges and an espresso luongo with milk.


----------



## Posie

My dinner has lifted my mood.  Spinach salad, tilapia, and wild rice.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fried egg & Black Forest ham sanny (flax bread toasted).


----------



## SarahNorthman

Soup. And on a completely related and unrelated note I want to buy and eat this candy.....


----------



## Vaneyes

Tapenade with French bread.


----------



## Pugg

Toast with Chivers marmalade and tea.


----------



## Tristan

Home-made sausage gumbo. Still working on perfecting my recipe, but it was pretty good this time


----------



## Morimur

Baby seal. Clubbed it myself.


----------



## Pantheon

SarahNorthman said:


> Soup. And on a completely related and unrelated note I want to buy and eat this candy.....
> 
> View attachment 59011


Mozart Kugelns!! Those things are absolutely delicious  My family in Hungary sends me some sometimes. Especially for Christmas


----------



## Pugg

Cheese sandwich / milk


----------



## Guest

At an Indian restaurant (under the highly original name of _Le Kashmir_) : Chicken _rogan josh_, with _paneer_ samosas to start. Very nice. Just for your info, _rogan josh_ is traditionally a lamb dish, but I ain't complaining. Just the bill.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pantheon said:


> Mozart Kugelns!! Those things are absolutely delicious  My family in Hungary sends me some sometimes. Especially for Christmas


Oh I'm glad to know they are yummy before I buy them. They ain't cheap.


----------



## Posie

TalkingHead said:


> At an Indian restaurant (under the highly original name of _Le Kashmir_) : Chicken _rogan josh_, with _paneer_ samosas to start. Very nice. Just for your info, _rogan josh_ is traditionally a lamb dish, but I ain't complaining. Just the bill.


"Le Kashmir" Is that supposed to sound French?


----------



## Guest

Buck rarebit. Yum.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hot salsa salami, Swiss cheese, Wheat Thins.


----------



## Vaneyes

Laceys Milk Chocolate Macadamia Wafers. They're outrageous. Anybody had them? Hmmm? Hmmm?









Each wafer's 146 calories, if you're wondering.


----------



## Guest

marinasabina said:


> "Le Kashmir" Is that supposed to sound French?


http://www.restaurantkashmir.net/


----------



## ptr

English Cheddar, ham, butter, home made sourdough rye bread and stout from the local brewery!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Spinach salad, scalloped potatoes, some horrid broccoli casserole, and tri-tip at a friend's house. My wife knows better than to fix me broccoli!


----------



## samurai

Kontrapunctus said:


> Spinach salad, scalloped potatoes, some horrid broccoli casserole, and tri-tip at a friend's house. My wife knows better than to fix me broccoli!


What is tri-tip?


----------



## Morimur

A Bald Eagle. It tasted of freedom and bravery . . . It was also a bit gamey.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> Laceys Milk Chocolate Macadamia Wafers. They're outrageous. Anybody had them? Hmmm? Hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each wafer's 146 calories, if you're wondering.


Ah yes, the devil's wafers.


----------



## Guest

samurai said:


> What is tri-tip?


A cut of beef:


----------



## omega

TalkingHead said:


> http://www.restaurantkashmir.net/


Damn, I know this one... Are you visiting Strasbourg?


----------



## Cosmos

A cup of coffee with an apple Danish


----------



## Guest

omega said:


> Damn, I know this one... Are you visiting Strasbourg?


No, I live in that city!


----------



## LancsMan

Dinner tonight was salmon with chilli and ginger fish cakes with a homemade mango salsa, with new potatoes and sweet corn on the cob. Nice and reasonably healthy


----------



## Vaneyes

Hard-boiled egg with marmalade on toast.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I ate a Monte Cristo.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I ate some ham.


----------



## SarahNorthman

This is seriously the best thing ever....


----------



## Giordano

^^ Whoa! Scrape off some of the peanut butter!! 


I just had some cheese on vollkornbrot with black coffee.


----------



## Vaneyes

NY Steak and bean salad.


----------



## ptr

Lunch with the neighbour, home made grilled double 1/4 pound patties with triple cheese, smoky bacon and caramelized onions, home made mayo on a freshly baked rocking brioche bun... Yea, and a few Swede fries!

/ptr


----------



## omega

Some tasty fish & chips


----------



## SixFootScowl

Delicious!


----------



## Vaneyes

Smoked ham, mac 'n cheese, broccoli.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Nabeyaki Udon with shrimp tempura. Yummy! Embracing them roots today.


----------



## Morimur

All I ever eat is Asian food, which I don't mind because most of my friends are quite capable in the kitchen. I am still not sure how I ended up with mostly Asian (Chinese, Burmese, Korean...etc) friends, but I don't ask too many question, I just eat.


----------



## Giordano

Chicken congee, 
Fried pork chops with garlic & green onions, 
Sauteed shiitake & greens


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ate a couple slices of Jarlsberg cheese.


----------



## Vaneyes

A medium-size red apple.


----------



## SarahNorthman

A Fuji apple. I can't settle for anything less now.


----------



## Giordano

SarahNorthman said:


> A Fuji apple. I can't settle for anything less now.


Have you tried Honey Crisp? Sweet, tart, & crispy. 
(Not sure where it comes from. Never heard of it before this season.)


----------



## Posie

SarahNorthman said:


> A Fuji apple. I can't settle for anything less now.


Ambrosias are my favorite! They are even sweeter than Fujis.


----------



## Tristan

Home-made slow-coooked chili. I'm sort of a chili fanatic--always experimenting with it. This a recipe that I modified.

Maybe some day I'll enter a cook-off


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola, raspberry yogurt, sliced banana.


----------



## ginsan

Carrot, and also the next thing


----------



## Vaneyes

Golden Delicious apple.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Rice and beans (pinto), but the night before i had mofongo!


----------



## omega

_Kastudon_, _edamame_ and _miso_ soup.

Yum.


----------



## ptr

Charcoal grilled Spareribs, BB-cue sauce and home made French fries! 

Life is sweet when You can blaze the barbie a calm evening like this... :wave:

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> Charcoal grilled Spareribs, BB-cue sauce and home made French fries!
> 
> Life is sweet when You can blaze the barbie a calm evening like this... :wave:
> 
> /ptr


A scorching 10 degrees this evening, yes?


----------



## ptr

Kivimees said:


> A scorching 10 degrees this evening, yes?


In the shade perhaps, sheltered on the porch its 19 degrees and falling with the sundown!

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> In the shade perhaps, sheltered on the porch its 19 degrees and falling with the sundown!
> 
> /ptr


19? Wow! Tropical Sweden.


----------



## ptr

Kivimees said:


> 19? Wow! Tropical Sweden.


That's life when living on a hotspot in the middle of the Baltic sea! 

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

A few Triscuits/Cracked Pepper & Olive Oil. Do try this Triscuit flavor, if you haven't. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> A few Triscuits/Cracked Pepper & Olive Oil. Do try this Triscuit flavor, if you haven't. :tiphat:


I like them. I keep mine in a green and yellow basket.


----------



## Celloman

I ate some food.


----------



## mtmailey

I ate collard greens with chicken this morning which is good because it is not to starchy.


----------



## KenOC

Had a late snack (a cheese and pepper tamale) so my wife made some devilled eggs. They were good. Thinking of a bowl of honey bunches of oats with almonds before bed...


----------



## hpowders

Cheerios and milk. Seems like the holes have been getting bigger through the years.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lightly-salted cocktail peanuts.


----------



## Sloe

The last thing I ate was pancakes. Before that I ate saucage with rice and brown sauce.


----------



## Balthazar

Moussaka!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fish Sticks smothered in ketchup!


----------



## GhenghisKhan

eggs and rice and tomato/


----------



## KenOC

Stuffed since breakfast. Sante Fe Omelet: "Three eggs, diced jalapenos, cilantro, tomatoes, onions, tortilla strips, melted Monterey Jack cheese and chipotle sauce. With hand-mixed Hass avocado guacamole." Defibrillator service included.


----------



## Balthazar

Spicy tomato soup!


----------



## Guest

Well, what it says on the packaging is _Rillettes de Poulet Rôti_ but I suspect it's really chopped dogs' colon and kidneys cooked in thrush fat. However, I claim the moral high ground as I have spread this 'concoction' on _Einkorn_ bread (a biblical grain, I'll have you know!).


----------



## Pugg

Orange juice, cornflakes and toast with marmalade


----------



## brotagonist

I had, just a moment ago, between sets:

a couple of handfuls of fresh raspberries
organic toasted whole grain and nut cereal (dry: I like to eat it instead of potato chips and other junk)
plain yogurt
black tea with milk and cloves


----------



## Vaneyes

Bick's pickle...tangy, no garlic.


----------



## ptr

Egg and bacon!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

At a mediocre Japanese restaurant today while waiting for an oil change and new tires: Bento box with teriyaki beef (a bit tough), salad, California rolls, shrimp and veggie tempura, rice, and miso. Hot tea to wash it down. Actually not bad!


----------



## Vaneyes

Two chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> Two chocolate chip cookies.


Only two? Either you have great restraint - or that's all there were.


----------



## Albert7

Ate some tuna fish spiced up tonight with crackers... spinach too. Oh yeah.


----------



## AnotherSpin

tea with milk and beet sugar


----------



## SixFootScowl

This delicious snack:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently in the process of making fish sticks. Homemade ones of course. I am just missing fries.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Homemade fish sticks and tarter sauce. Can out better than I thought it would.


----------



## Sonata

A toaster waffle and a bottle of Angry Orchard Hard Cider


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravioli w. a Barbera.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> Only two? Either you have great restraint - or that's all there were.


Two, twenty times a day.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Farmer cheese with sour cream (bought on farmer's market) and Indian mango chutney.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pork side ribs. Cook, smear with Bull's-Eye Old West Hickory then BBQ 2 minutes a side. Served with baked potato, and Malbec.


----------



## hpowders

Shrimp on a skewer. Broccoli as a side. A rather large deeply Red Delicious apple for dessert.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bowl of granola and bran flakes with sliced banana and low fat milk. 1 slice of toasted flax bread with peanut butter. 1 cup of Starbucks Pike Place medium roast coffee.


----------



## ptr

Walnut and Pistachio ice cream!

/pttr


----------



## Ingélou

Bacon & beans on toast, a satsuma, and a square of dark chocolate - separately!


----------



## Tristan

Home-made Cajun red beans and rice. So good. I made it  This time I added more cayenne pepper...gave it more spice. Definitely better this way.


----------



## abbado71

Ingélou said:


> Bacon & beans on toast, a satsuma, and a square of dark chocolate - separately!


You need GOOD french recipes ? because it's looks like !


----------



## ptr

A Basil, Tomato and Buffalo mozzarella starter, Fried Veal liver, wild mushroom risotto main with a nice Valpolicella Ripasso, ending with baked pineapple and home made vanilla ice-cream for dessert... 

/ptr


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ketchup sandwiches made with Panera tomato basil bread and heated in the microwave. Delicious, cooked ketchup is!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sectioned navel orange.


----------



## Guest

Minimalist are you, Vaneyes?


----------



## Ingélou

Porridge with salt, brown sugar & soya milk; tomato juice & olive oil; coffee.
Just about awake now...


----------



## Potiphera

Just had homemade chicken soup, made with, onions, leeks, carrots, swede, parsnips, and garlic and black ground pepper and of course chicken all blended. Eaton with a hunk of wholemeal bread.


----------



## ptr

Have a pot of "Chilli" simmering on the cooker, will be eatable in 5-6 hours I hope! 
only put in one "Habanero" this time... 





​
/ptr


----------



## Guest

^ Why you should exercise prudence with habañero peppers:


----------



## Guest

For lunch (to get a break from marking exam papers and my computer screen where I keep reading this bloody forum and Blancrocher's hilarious posts!) I popped out to a new Indian restaurant called Cinnamon. A bit pricey, but offers more 'upmarket' fare and stuff from south India (Kerala, Karnataka). That said, I thought I'd carry out a quality-control check and ordered _à la carte_ chicken rolls with Kerala style vegetables (7.5/10) chicken Tikka Masala (7/10) and a mango Tiramisu (7.5/10). Oh well, back to work...


----------



## AnotherSpin

Vegetable borsch


----------



## Vaneyes

3 whole strawberries, 1 whole banana, 2 slices of flax bread (toasted) w. peanut butter, 1 cup of medium roast coffee w. cream.


----------



## hpowders

Half a bagel. Medium-sized chunk of Cabot Vermont low-fat cheddar cheese. Strong black coffee.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Crunchy peanut butter on a Panera bagel flat (whole grain flattened bagel)--delicious!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Delicious and just the right amount of heat. Almonds are good for your heart too!


----------



## hpowders

An empanada which is a wonderful little pie filled with chicken, veggies and raisins.


----------



## KenOC

Hamburger Helper Stroganoff tonight, with a side of my wife's cucumber, avocado, and yellow pepper salad liberally sprinkled with ghost-pepper infused sea salt. Quite a kick! Yes, it sounds bizarre, and it is. But I'm quite full and happy.


----------



## hpowders

Half a toasted bagel with some Smucker's chunky peanut butter on top. Two prunes. Black coffee.

Thankfully going out for Chinese food tonight! Hope the menu is pithy and to the point. :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

Saucage stroganoff.


----------



## AnotherSpin

few pieces of green apple


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sloe

Yesterday I ate knödel for the first time in my life. It was at least tastier than kroppkakor.


----------



## AnotherSpin

plantain fufu with lentil chili and cucumber salad


----------



## Vaneyes

Chris said:


> I have a blood test at 8:30 tomorrow morning. This requires *14 hours of starvation*. At 6:30 this evening I ate a huge quantity of fish and chips which I hope will see me through.


Geez, you could've starved to death. I see you're still posting 4 years later, so no harm done.

10 hrs fasting is my blood test requirement. Snapping suspenders. Haven't had one for a while. I have mixed feelings about them, as a tool in preventive medicine.


----------



## ptr

Stewed Liver, spuds and a dollop of cowberry jam...

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> Stewed Liver, spuds and a dollop of cowberry jam...
> 
> /ptr


Hey, you don't need to give this boy a link to know what a cowberry is!


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Focaccia (_F'cazz_ in dialect), among the best that Bari has to offer.


----------



## Tristan

Moroccan red lentil soup that I made. Resembles this:










So many spices in it...very interesting combination of strong flavors, but it works


----------



## hpowders

Ripe banana. Strong black coffee.


----------



## mellame

A soft egg on toast and a bowl of oatmeal flavored with maple syrup, cinnamon, and sugar. Yum! ^_^


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I had a slice of bread from one of those 'sprouted' breads or whatever, it was actually good! Also had a Quest Bar which is some protein thing but I just ate it cuz it tastes good. Before that I had chicken pad thai that I walked about 2 miles for. But my favorite pad thai is the Mung Bean noodle one with the tamarind sauce....YUM!


----------



## Guest

Salad, barbecued chicken, baked beans, and green beans.


----------



## Vaneyes

A few cocktail peanuts.


----------



## Lukecash12

Pistachio ice cream. Don't judge me, I was a little down in the dumps.


----------



## KenOC

Went to a Taiwanese restaurant today that I hadn't visited in 16 years. My wife, who is Taiwanese, pronounced it absolutely authentic. Had the spicy beef soup with noodles, which wasn't terribly impressive -- but it wasn't impressive when I've had it before at other places, so no surprise. She certainly enjoyed her beef tendon soup with noodles. But the wontons in chili sauce were to die for! I want more, and more, and more...

Like Shackleton's crew, who survived in the Antarctic for two years on a diet of seal blubber, I can live on that and that alone.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A few cocktail peanuts.


I see you cracked open the wallet and threw caution to wind with that repast, Vaneyes !!


----------



## ArtMusic

I had Chinese fried rice for dinner. It's nice once a while.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola and bran flakes and sliced banana with low-fat milk. One slice of flax bread toasted, with peanut butter. One cup of Pike Place coffee. :tiphat:


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Granola and bran flakes and sliced banana with low-fat milk. One slice of flax bread toasted, with peanut butter. One cup of Pike Place coffee. :tiphat:


nice continental breakfast
any fresh orange juice?


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> A few cocktail peanuts.


Good idea. That way the tin can last 3-4 years.


----------



## Sloe

I ate some saucage but I did not like it.


----------



## LancsMan

Lemon and parsley spaghetti with prawns. Dinner for one at my house - not too much trouble to prepare and rather nice with a glass of white wine.


----------



## Guest

White asparagus, new potatoes, ham with rosemary, grated parmesan and a simple lemon and olive oil dressing.


----------



## ptr

A home made cheese hamburger and a half with french fries in Heston Blumethal style (My second favourite TV-Chef, only like the late Keith Floyd more, or at least, the latter has a wicked tongue that always entertain!)

/ptr


----------



## Balthazar

Grapefruit/Pineapple/Strawberry smoothie before heading out to do yard work.


----------



## Sloe

Oatmeal porridge. I eat that nearly every day.


----------



## hpowders

Spaghetti in a wonderful sauce featuring large chunks of turkey sausage.


----------



## Albert7

This morning's breakfast at Starbucks. Why didn't I get some sushi?


----------



## Albert7

Last afternoon my stepdad and I managed to enjoy a fabulous dinner at Current Fish & Oyster in downtown Salt Lake City. Such a killer place with a wonderful sea bass entree and clam dip appetizer. My dad's belated birthday party.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## ptr

Delish Dark Cuban Rum Raisins Double Cream Madagascar Vanilla Gelato and a cappuccino! :kiss:

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Cold BBQ sliced chicken on green salad, with a light Caesar dressing.


----------



## AnotherSpin

home made sambar with georgian bread


----------



## cwarchc

chick pea and couscous salad


----------



## hpowders

An Einstein Bros. plain bagel with a wedge of low-fat cheddar cheese. Strong black coffee. Unsweetened.


----------



## ptr

Chicken á la King, Jasmine rice and a salad on various greens!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

Last Sunday afternoon my stepdad and I went out to Bout Time Pub & Grub Sports Bar. Great lunch!


----------



## Lukecash12

I ate sin and guilt, in the form of the "all American burger" and some fries. It's a burger with hot dogs and frito chips inside of it. To compound that poor decision I put the fries inside the burger. Probably did that because of how much whisky and ale my brother and I just consumed. But I'm not sure I can handle probabilities in my head right now so let's take a rain check on that math.

The one probability I can know, because it is 100%, is that when I wake up tomorrow that wonderful concoction will make for some incredible indigestion, blast furnace heartburn, and pure flame out the backside. What a great decision.


----------



## hpowders

Some Breyers' "Extra Dark Colombian" coffee ice cream.

I have to admit, it was very, very good. Nice rich coffee flavor!


----------



## Guest

*Warning: This article could radically alter the way you eat!*
Here's the bit I liked:

_The gastrophysicists love to play a trick and have shown that if we pay more for wine, we think it's more delicious. Physical weight also implies quality. If we are given heavy cutlery, we will enjoy food more (for example, yoghurt will be perceived as creamier), think it is of higher quality and be willing to part with more cash for it. Even sounds in restaurants can up the takings: *classical music makes diners come over all discerning and choose the most expensive menu options, while loud music increases soft drink sales*._

Anyway, have read for yourselves:
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jun/03/change-way-you-eat-gastrophysics-mealtimes


----------



## SarahNorthman

A salad. Yum. Because it gets so hot here during the spring and summer, salads are all I want on the chance I eat.


----------



## Vaneyes

1 hard boiled egg, 3 slices of hot salsa salami, 3 double wheat thins.


----------



## Albert7

A few days ago for dinner when my stepdad was sick, Ben took Powell and me to In-N-Out Burger which was delicious.


----------



## Dustin

Albert7 your step dad looks a lot like Rodney Dangerfield haha


----------



## AnotherSpin

Homemade pasta with farm grown tomatoes, cilantro, spices and local red.


----------



## Sonata

Chicken Caesar sandwich with white chocolate mocha to drink


----------



## Albert7

Yesterday morning, Ben, Powell, and I attended a good breakfast at the Corner Bakery Cafe.


----------



## Albert7

Last Sunday, Ben, Powell, and I went to Cedars of Lebanon for some lovely dishes.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mince/onion and bacon/egg pies tonight - and they smell delicious!


----------



## ArtMusic

Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## Albert7

Well some fiasco yesterday McNuggets were from Mickey D's.

Tonight a quick two ramen noodle cookout off even with a huge lunch at a Chinese foodie place (pics forthcoming).


----------



## SarahNorthman

My delicious breakfast.


----------



## Sloe

A bratwurst.

I live close to lidl so I eat much German food.


----------



## Albert7

This is a depressing but very truthful video about Mickey D's.


----------



## Albert7

Last Sunday I went with Ben and Powell out to Ho Mei BBQ and it was a marvel. Great food as always and one of the most frequented places for our foodie group.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Sloe

Ravioli.
I tastes good and the only thing I have to do is to heat it.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Sloe

I ate bread and cheese.


----------



## bestellen

Home made pizza!


----------



## Ingélou

Lunch - Golden Delicious apple with slice of cheddar cheese - square of dark chocolate - mug of coffee. Perfect!


----------



## Albert7

Last Thursday my stepdad and I went to Olive Garden to eat which was delicious.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon Powell and I went to Cantina Southwestern Grill and it was yummy!


----------



## Rehydration

A pepperoni pizza wrap. It's pretty much just a rolled-up pizza slice, but not.


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm currently devouring a clarinet quintet by Meyerbeer. Oh, and some liverwurst too.


----------



## Albert7

Last Sunday was Father's Day so Powell and I went to Simply Sushi and pigged out on the sushi buffet there.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## geralmar

My wife never tires of reminding me that I married a gourmet cook, and I have to agree. In fact, she refuses to let me do any cooking at all and insists on preparing all meals herself. Last night's dinner was typical: a plate of mashed potatoes and a glass of tap water; no dessert.

God, I miss Burger King.


----------



## Guest

geralmar said:


> My wife never tires of reminding me that I married a gourmet cook, and I have to agree. In fact, she refuses to let me do any cooking at all and insists on preparing all meals herself. Last night's dinner was typical: a plate of mashed potatoes and a glass of tap water; no dessert.


Mmm.... an unusual and intriguing combination. You're a very lucky man.


----------



## sospiro

A bar of chocolate, with a spoon. It's hot today.


----------



## Albert7

Yesterday I attended lunch with my dad at Caffe 222 in downtown Salt Lake City.


----------



## KenOC

Swanson's beef pie. But never mind, in the morning I'm going out for a bacon and avocado benedict with Hollandaise sauce. Yum.


----------



## Pugg

Strawberry's for breakfast :lol:


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Strawberry's for breakfast :lol:


 Dom Perignon or Krug?


----------



## Weston

Celery and hummus with extra added lemon juice. 

I'm on a kind of fad diet, but it seems to be working. I've lost 12 pounds in about four weeks! I don't have a weight goal. My goal is to glance down and check if everything is zipped up correctly the way I once could.


----------



## KenOC

Ummm...a bacon and avocado benedict. At a Mexican restaurant! It was superb.

Not concerned about weight. I depend on other people to tell me if I'm zipped up properly.


----------



## MrTortoise

Turkey, bacon, and avocado sandwich. Simple and delicious!


----------



## Morimur

Deer. Shot it between the eyes myself before exclaiming 'am I not merciful? . . . AM I NOT MERCIFUUUUL???!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Eh. What I eat from day to day is of very little importance for me. As soon as I start thinking about it, I get existential angst: "Will I remember this meal for years to come? Was it special enough? Is it a problem I can't remember recent things I ate? Was it a waste of time and calories? Should I have done something different with this salad????" to heck with those questions.

I had a good dinner. That's all that's important.


----------



## Albert7

After the music group meeting, Rosemary, Ben, Powell, and I crashed a wonderful pizza place downtown called Maxwell's East Coast Eatery.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Albert7

Yesterday afternoon my stepdad and I ate at Whiskey Street downtown.


----------



## Albert7

zao asian cafe this morning with Powell and me.


----------



## Albert7

Yesterday afternoon was foodie group. Ben, my dad, and I went to Ho Mei BBQ.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Guest

A _salade composée_ of slightly over-ripe Haas avocados, _grappa_ tomatoes, thinly sliced red onion, prime _pata negra_ Iberian ham (exclusively acorn-fed) with cubes of 15-month _Jura_-cured Compté cheese doused with fruity organic olive oil and spelt bread. Served with a chilled Provence _rosé_ of no particular distinction.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dark chocolate with fruit and nut.


----------



## Balthazar

TalkingHead said:


> A _salade composée_ of slightly over-ripe Haas avocados, _grappa_ tomatoes, thinly sliced red onion, prime _pata negra_ Iberian ham (exclusively acorn-fed) with cubes of 15-month _Jura_-cured Compté cheese doused with fruity organic olive oil and spelt bread. Served with a chilled Provence _rosé_ of no particular distinction.


What is a vegetarian communist doing eating ham, much less a dish with a _bourgeois_ name like _salade composée_ and components of such rarefied _provenance_? You might have to give up your card, mister... :lol:


----------



## ptr

A steak sarnie on home made rye bread with Sunday dinner's steak and veggies that I picked in the greenhouse just minutes ago!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> What is a vegetarian communist doing eating ham, much less a dish with a _bourgeois_ name like _salade composée_ and components of such rarefied _provenance_? You might have to give up your card, mister... :lol:


I know, come the revolution all champagne socialists will be the first against the wall to face the firing squads !! It's already started, the Greeks have said "No". Big thumbs up to them! Yes !!


----------



## Vaneyes

Shepherd's Pie and corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## KenOC

Went back to our local pupuseria (the El Paraiso) and had a pupusa revuelta and a pork tamale wrapped in a banana leaf. A horchata to drink. Lots of hot sauce and spiced shredded cabbage as toppings. Rice and beans too... Life is good!


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola, bran flakes, low fat milk, blueberries, sliced banana, flax bread toasted with peanut butter.


----------



## ptr

A big @ss cheeseburger, like a coarsely ground pound of well seasoned Chuck steak and brisket topped with about the same weight of holly American cheese out of Wisconsin! (and a nondescript bun and some lettuce and tomato slices and a spicy BBQ sauce that sends smoke signals from my ears spelling out "Ay Habanero"!)

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon my stepdad and I catch an early dinner at Spitz SLC.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ate a handfull of sweet cherries. One of my favorite fruits.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon, Ben, Powell, and I attended foodie group at Copper Bowl Indian Cuisine for their lunch buffet.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Bix

A nice steak and ale pie with roast potatoes, carrots, green beans and gravy


----------



## Sloe

Bacon and brown beans.


----------



## Jeff W

Ben and Jerry's Vanilla Ice Cream. It was delicious!


----------



## Dr Johnson

A slice of Manchego cheese. 

And I'm about to eat another one.


----------



## Albert7

This evening before the operatic movie, Ben, Powell, and I attended In-N-Out Burger out near Valley Fair Mall. Quick but effective meal.


----------



## KenOC

Last meal: Trader Joe waffle with butter and real maple syrup, plus some Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds cereal.

Tomorrow more venturing south of the border, in El Salvador. The wife is planning a big bowl of 7 seas soup with octopus and so forth. I'm thinking about taquitos dorado with sour cream and a nice side of guacamole. Will report!

BTW next on my list: Pizza 900, just a mile from my place with a whole lot of 5-star reviews on Yelp.


----------



## KenOC

........... (deleted repeat)


----------



## Albert7

Yesterday's lunch was at this somewhat mediocre restaurant at the City Creek Mall. Not worth the cash my dad paid for it.


----------



## KenOC

The Salvadorian stuff was great. Tonight, beans and chopped weenies, with saltine crackers.


----------



## ptr

Oatmeal and milk topped with some of my mum's HM apple sauce! :guitar:

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist

I love oatmeal. A horse needs his oats  I cook it about 27 days a month for breakfast—the quick-cooking variety, not those flavoured quick pouches  I had some this morning, too, of course. I put fresh apricots and some mixed nuts in toward the end of cooking, added some cinnamon and cardamom and topped with 10% cereal cream.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hot salsa salami with a few Triscuits (olive oil and cracked pepper).


----------



## KenOC

Tinned mackerel filets in green curry sauce with Wheat Thins. Actually that was my snack this afternoon. Didn't like it.


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> Tinned mackerel filets in green curry sauce with Wheat Thins. Actually that was my snack this afternoon. Didn't like it.


Cool beans, no photograph? I would like to check that combo out myself .


----------



## Albert7

This past Saturday morning I went to the buffet at The Little America Hotel and it was tasty. Lots of food as one would expect.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Albert7

Yesterday afternoon was our final foodie outing as a trio for Ben, my dad, and me at Ho Mei BBQ. Ben is moving down to Arizona but hopefully we three can meet up again someday.


----------



## breakup

Rippled potato chips.


----------



## breakup

I used to like Sardines on Saltine crackers. As I get older there are more and more things that I shouldn't eat, I might end up eating the box, with no salt.


----------



## breakup

Those photos are making me hungry, what is the meat in the bowl of broth in the last photo?


----------



## Dr Johnson

A fried egg sandwich.









(The sandwich pictured may not be the actual sandwich consumed by the poster.)


----------



## Jeff W

A bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## Pugg

Egg and Ham sandwich


----------



## KenOC

Fried egg sandwiches are good! I last ate liver with onions and bacon, not too fond of that frankly. But tomorrow AM I'm planning on a bacon and avocado Benedict. That's a prime yummer, and don't give me any static about cholesterol.


----------



## xample

I tried making croquettes today with cheese in them. Very delicious! The kids loved it.


----------



## Azol

My own homemade pizza!


----------



## ptr

Chicken and Beef casserole with black beans and red onions!

/p


----------



## Albert7

breakup said:


> Those photos are making me hungry, what is the meat in the bowl of broth in the last photo?


Those are unusual Chinese meats mostly beef I suspect of various preparations . Sadly enough I'm not an expert but that soup went in a hurry!

Yesterday afternoon I had a wonderful lunch with my dad at Spitz SLC downtown.


----------



## Sloe

Pork pancake. It was the first time I made it myself very nice to eat. I made owen pancake for the first time also recently.


----------



## KenOC

I had an unremarkable meal of enchiladas, the usual plate with rice and beans, plus a generous side of freshly-made guacamole. My wife, more adventurous, had a large bowl of menudo. She was impressed by the amount of tripe and the fact that the pig's feet had been deboned.


----------



## Crudblud

A slice of fresh sourdough.


----------



## ptr

Mine and Homer Simpson's favourite dish; Pork Chops, this time fried with sliced button mushrooms and a white wine pan gravy and a few butter cooked new potatoes.

Yum!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

Splurged for lunch today at L'Hirondelle, next to the mission in San Juan Capistrano (the name supposedly means "swallow"). My wife and I first split a course of escargots de Bourgogne. Served still bubbling with oodles of melted butter and garlic, none of which was left after we sopped up the leftover pools with pieces of hot baguette. Astonishing, best escargots I've ever had.

My wife had the Atlantic salmon in dill sauce, and I had the beef bourguignon; both were excellent -- or better. A couple of glasses of champagne but no room for desert.

Definitely a nice thing to do once in a while. Now, back to cheapism!


----------



## DeepR

This appears to be my first post in the community forum, which I have overlooked since I joined. 

I just had a "stroopwafel". It was in fact the first thing I ate this morning.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_waffle


----------



## Balthazar

*Khatti Dal *(Hyderabadi-Style Lentil Stew)

From a recipe by Madhur Jaffrey printed in _Saveur_.

The best argument I know for keeping curry leaves in the freezer.


----------



## KenOC

Posted by a friend, who is opening a fancy restaurant in LA. I'll have to save my pennies to eat there.

"Rabbit sausage heirloom ragu, kale flour linguine, goats ricotta, micro kale, micro opal basil."


----------



## hpowders

Rotini pasta mixed with tomato sauce and ground turkey plus a mixture of white chicken slices marinated in soy sauce with green and red pepper, carrots, baby corn, lemon straw mushrooms, bamboo shoots, onions, snow pea pods and ginger.

Even better than porridge. Curiously refreshing!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Ginger snaps.


----------



## sospiro

I think it might (unintentionally) have been a maggot. I was out picking blackberries and one tasted most peculiar!


----------



## Sloe

I ate a hamburger.


----------



## ptr

Some cold smoked pork belly on some oat hard bread with butter, totally mind numbing good!

/ptr


----------



## Morimur

KenOC said:


> Posted by a friend, who is opening a fancy restaurant in LA. I'll have to save my pennies to eat there.
> 
> "Rabbit sausage heirloom ragu, kale flour linguine, goats ricotta, micro kale, micro opal basil."


Any good?
********


----------



## gHeadphone

Marks and Spencers luxury Sherry Trifle, pure class


----------



## Vaneyes

Beef tacos w. Grolsch to wash it down. I dislike that expression. The :devil: made me do it.


----------



## hpowders

Smucker's Chunky Peanut Butter out of the jar. Addictive!


----------



## Jeff W

A cinnamon swirl doughnut. It was yummy!


----------



## hpowders

A couple of Aunt Jemima pancakes (not a relative) and a nice chunk of low fat cheddar cheese.


----------



## ptr

A Swedish Classic; Kexchoklad

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

Just back from a plate of hot chicken taquitos with plenty of chopped lettuce and radishes as a relish. Sour cream on top, a small tub of fresh guacamole on the side. Ice-cold Pacifico. Very satisfying.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chocolate chip and oatmeal cookie.


----------



## Guest

Church's fried chicken 2-piece plate (breast, thigh, biscuit, mashed potatoes/gravy).


----------



## hpowders

Two different kinds of empanada filling-one with chicken, raisins and peas, but bland; the other spicy with ground turkey, raisins and peas. Plus an Aunt Jemima pancake; a large apple and a nice cup of Earl Grey tea.


----------



## Sloe

Bread with salami.


----------



## Vaneyes

Crackers with salami and Swiss cheese.


----------



## Pugg

Cornflakes, toast and a cup of tea


----------



## hpowders

Back to an empanada for lunch. A couple of pitiless prunes. Strong black coffee.


----------



## Kivimees

Part of a dead fish.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Good old boring cheese on toast with a sprinkle of paprika - paprika goes well with melted mature cheese and the bread was a nice robust granary.


----------



## Dr Johnson

There's nothing boring about cheese on toast.

And now I know what I am going to have for lunch.

Oh yes.


----------



## Sloe

Dr Johnson said:


> There's nothing boring about cheese on toast.
> 
> And now I know what I am going to have for lunch.
> 
> Oh yes.


I am eating port salut on some kind of dark bread now.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ate several handfulls of these absolutely wonderful, greasily delicious, tasty chips:


----------



## Ilarion

Tvorog(a type of cottage cheese in Russia) in hot milk w/ honey and bread w/ slices of smoked wurst.


----------



## Balthazar

A pomegranate.


----------



## KenOC

Not the last thing, but the next, breakfast tomorrow...a nice plate of taquitos with chopped veggies and dollops of sour cream, plus a side of fresh guacamole. Can it get better than this?

Well, yes. My wife plans to make another pot of spicy chili since my son's coming over.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Curry. I love curry!


----------



## Sloe

The last days I have been eating saucage soup and oven pancake.


----------



## KenOC

Just back from a "Celebrate Your Arteries" dinner with my wife. Escargot with plenty of butter and garlic, big slab of well-marbled prime rib with freshly-grated horseradish and au jus, Yorkshire pudding, and creamed corn and spinach. Plus a drink or two. Big doggie bag!

It was all good (I need hardly add).


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Curry (again), though it's green curry this time.

Curry is love, curry is life


----------



## Sloe

I ate a chinese mooncake for the first time in my life.
Really thick it felt like a stone. I could only eat half the cake.


----------



## Kivimees

I had a disagreement with Mrs Kivimees this morning and had to eat crow.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Chooocolaaaaateeee


----------



## Sloe

Kivimees said:


> I had a disagreement with Mrs Kivimees this morning and had to eat crow.


I ate salmon today.
In got so full that I was wondering if I was ill.


----------



## Pugg

A late warm lunch, in a few hours going to see Tannhauser , live from The Metropolitan opera :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

I am cooking sausage soup so I will eat that.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Sloe said:


> I am cooking saucage soup so I will eat that.


SauCage soup! Let me guess, it took you four minutes and thirty-three seconds to prepare it?


----------



## Sloe

Abraham Lincoln said:


> SauCage soup! Let me guess, it took you four minutes and thirty-three seconds to prepare it?


I changed the misspelling- No it took a lot longer time.
By the way I prefer the works by Cage that don´t contain moments of silence. All the silence is in fact my main problem with Cage.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Sloe said:


> I changed the misspelling- No it took a lot longer time.
> By the way I prefer the works by Cage that don´t contain moments of silence. All the silence is in fact my main problem with Cage.


Oh. ;_;

Imagine Cage trying to cook though -

"Behold, ladies and gentlemen! My brand new culinary masterpiece! It's called 4'33" soup. Try it!"
"Why is it named four-thirty-three?"
"Oh, it took exactly four minutes and thirty-three seconds for me to prepare."
"Wait a second, it's just boiled plain water with no ingredients at all! Are you kidding us, Cage?"
"The point of this dish is that anything can be an ingredient. It's not just plain water boiled for four minutes and thirty-three seconds, although you might see it that way. The whole culinary experience actually consists of all the "background" tastes in the water, say, a little smidgen of dust or an ant that fell in and drowned. Little things like that are the content of the soup. Think background noise in a concert, only it's food this time round."
"........."


----------



## Sloe

I have just now eaten American pancakes.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I forgot what was the last thing I ate.


----------



## Pugg

Egg, cheese sandwiches


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Egg, cheese sandwiches


Margarine, cheese and sandwiches.

The cheese was edamer.


----------



## Sloe

A margherita pizza.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Hainanese chicken rice


----------



## Balthazar

Banana/pineapple/strawberry/avocado smoothie with Brazil nuts, chia seed, flax seed, collard greens, and lemon.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A packet of cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Vitamin C gummies.


----------



## Sonata

I'm munching on apricots, almonds, and drinking some water


----------



## Balthazar

Broiled broccoli polenta alla puttanesca.

I'm in pre-Thanksgiving clean-out-the-refrigerator mode...


----------



## Aldarion

Some Lindt chocolate.


----------



## atsizat

Meat without oil. I am careful with the calories I take. Yes to protein, No to oil. I am determined to burn my belly fat. I do so much walking and running that I get muscle ache in legs. My body mass index is 22.3. I want to lose a little weight.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I just ate a snack sized bag of pretzels. It was all I had within reach, but later I am going to scarf some avocado-oil potato chips.


----------



## Jeff W

A bagel. It was good.


----------



## Wandering

Two tostadas with refried beans, cheese, onion, and jalapenos. It was delicious, had it with an A&W diet root beer.

I think fast food and processed food are the last genuine American industries. I often go to McDonalds and order large fries I dip in mayonnaise, I do this so often because I have dark yet humorous fantasies of dying this way, in the middle of eating fries at McDonalds.


----------



## KenOC

Had a rather large slice of combo pizza from two days ago. Actually it was quite good!


----------



## Wandering

KenOC said:


> Had a rather large slice of combo pizza from two days ago. Actually it was quite good!


Leftover pizza is like fresh ambrosia.


----------



## Pugg

Lovely hot chicken soup:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

A banana.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Two (two!) mini Melton Mowbray pork pies (my one snack / junk food addiction). For lunch, mind you, not in addition to it.


Good luck achieving your ambition with the McDonalds Fries, by the way, Wandering. We salute you, America, and would you like extra fries with that?


----------



## Sloe

Bread with roast beef.
Before that meat balls with potatoes and brown sauce.
I have earlier eaten sausage soup and fish balls with potatoes.


----------



## KenOC

Turkey Spam and eggs. Really.


----------



## Pugg

Nice breakfast


----------



## Guest

A slice of Bakewell tart. Tart, mind you, not pudding.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I wish I had a slice of Bakewell tart right now.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I wish I had a slice of Bakewell tart right now.


You should have said. I just had a second slice.


----------



## Metalkitsune

Some sushi and tenpura at Genki


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mars-like chocolate bar from Germany.


----------



## Balthazar

Light dinner tonight: vegetable _gyoza_ over barley and _mukimame_ with a super-spicy dipping sauce.


----------



## Pugg

Morning toast with marmalade :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Have to mention (yesterday actually) that my wife made honey glazed shrimp with pecans. Never had this outside a Chinese restaurant! She did extraordinarily well.

Next time you see this on a menu, suggest you order it. It's usually made with walnuts, but pecans are even better.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Rum cake, and I had a not so normal reaction to it. No more for me.


----------



## Sloe

I have had stomach ache since sunday.
I have not been able to eat anything until today when I ate some porridge and a brioche.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I figured this was an appropriate place to ask this question. But has anyone ever had an earl grey cake? If so, what is your opinion on it.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Chocolate! CHOCOLAAATEE


----------



## Pugg

Cornflakes :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

I have eaten smoked mackerel with potatoes and hollandaise sauce.


----------



## Sloe

I am eating fish fingers with potatoes.


----------



## Pugg

I had a nice slice of cherry cake with wiped cream


----------



## Dr Johnson

A slice of coffee and walnut cake.

I may soon have another.


----------



## Guest

Small cakey things!


----------



## Pugg

Nice bacon sandwich


----------



## Balthazar

Banana pecan waffles.

I take a culinary pointer from McDonald's  and put local maple syrup in the batter. So good...


----------



## taktojawojtek

Spaghetti of course


----------



## KenOC

Ayah! My wife made marinated and butter-fried thin-sliced veal, served with a well-reduced sauce loaded with shitake mushrooms. I won't bore people with how yummy it was. But it was.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast , meaning cornflakes and toast with marmalade


----------



## ldiat

tonite i made Pork Tenderloin Wellington, with butternut squash risotto and glazed carrots. my wife and i enjoyed the meal.


----------



## Sloe

Bread with mackerel in tomato sauce.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Curry, the usual. I am obsessed with curry.


----------



## Pugg

Lunch, ham and eggs roll


----------



## Pugg

taktojawojtek said:


> Spaghetti of course


This is what I called a entrée


----------



## Bayreuth

Spaghetti Carbonara "á la Debussy"


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> Spaghetti Carbonara "á la Debussy"
> 
> View attachment 82750


I like the "Debussy" bit :tiphat:


----------



## isorhythm

Got home really hungry, ate anchovies straight out of the jar...that's acceptable right?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

An orange orange flavoured orange.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast: meaning who cares


----------



## KenOC

Mmmm. Seared scallops with some kind of sauce on mint leaves. I'm not kidding. My wife made it. It was good.


----------



## kv466

Cuban breakfast:

Scrambled eggs with ham and onion, side of bacon, cuban bread toast and café con leche~


----------



## KenOC

Just back from pigging out at a nice restaurant.

- Shrimp cocktail
- Tossed green salad with shredded carrots, tomatoes, chopped red cabbage, and croutons
- Filet mignon, medium rare, with béarnaise butter
- Au gratin potatoes
- White chocolate bread pudding with ice cream and caramel sauce

Urp.


----------



## Pugg

Some toast and orange juice


----------



## Dr Johnson

A baked potato generously covered with chilli con carne.


----------



## Pugg

Nice self made cheese quiche


----------



## hpowders

Crow...after attempting to recommend the Schoenberg Piano Concerto to my gardener.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> A baked potato generously covered with chilli con carne.


Nice. I'll air mail you some Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> Nice. I'll air mail you some Pepto Bismol.


Kind of you, but save the postage. I have my oil of peppermint capsules handy.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Kind of you, but save the postage. I have my oil of peppermint capsules handy.


Perhaps another time.

If I ever get the "you've been banned" TC form letter, I have my cyanide capsules handy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Just back from pigging out at a nice restaurant.
> 
> - Shrimp cocktail
> - Tossed green salad with shredded carrots, tomatoes, chopped red cabbage, and croutons
> - Filet mignon, medium rare, with béarnaise butter
> - Au gratin potatoes
> - White chocolate bread pudding with ice cream and caramel sauce
> 
> *Urp*.


I'm going to have to call Miss Manners about you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Chocolate! CHOCOLAAATEE


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

Chocolate! My favorite food!

Am working on some Endangered Species brand 88% dark right now. My favorite! Just picked up 20 bars on sale 2 for $3 yesterday. They normally are $2.79 each.

I eat 34 grams per day plus any other chocolate stuff that comes my way.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Better be careful. Very high fat and high calorie. I don't want you to not fit through the TC door.


----------



## Bayreuth

I just ate a big fat bocadillo de chorizo for dinner. I'm about to jumpinto bed and I smell trouble already


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> ^^^Better be careful. Very high fat and high calorie. I don't want you to not fit through the TC door.


Well I just lost about 7 pounds and at 6'1" am weighing in about 173 pounds. So I have some room to layer on a bit of chocolate. :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Eggs, cheese, and veggies wrapped in a tortilla. I used too much jalapeno, but that's how I like it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Date and walnut cake with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Pugg

Very late lunch


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Date and walnut cake with vanilla ice cream.


Pepto....? Oh. Never mind.


----------



## Morimur

. . . It was delicious.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> . . . It was delicious.


Did you eat it raw or baked?


----------



## Balthazar

Red lentil coconut curry before I head out to a chamber music concert.


----------



## KenOC

Enchiladas chilaquiles (topped with a fried egg) over at Dana Point Harbor. Nice view out the window too. My wife took this picture on her phone.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A potato chip


----------



## ldiat

Ok i watch "Bizzare foods" with Zimmerman. on his "i work for food" show, he "helped" at a restaurant in NYC. now this is the dish the place is famous for. well i had to try it.........
Braised Octopus in red sauce w/ bone marrow, red wine, tossed w/ fusilli pasta. ahhh i'll pass on making it again....not that i don't like octopus....dish just didnt thrill me
now the other dish i tried was from the Sara Moulton show.
grilled pizza w/ a basil pesto sauce for the base then topped w/ roasted corn and asparagus, sun dried tomatoes then layered w/ sliced Brie cheese. i added some goat cheese. Very good!
now i didnt grill the crust, as i dont have a grill, so i just par baked the shell then topped it off to bake


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast , not at Tiffany , alas:lol:


----------



## kartikeys

Upma.
(Semolina)


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Breakfast , not at Tiffany , alas:lol:


now did you have "adam and eve on a raft" with a side of "logs"?:devil:


----------



## mstar

Pugg said:


> Did you eat it raw or baked?


I think he was talking about the blood.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dark Chocolate Tart, Basil Cream, Mango.

If Mr Powders' offer of Pepto Bismol still holds...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A self indulgent treat. One of my trainees at work brought me malt whisky and shortbread, knowing my Scottishness. It was supposed to be a Christmas present, but I wasn't at work over Christmas until March. 

So, a small piece of shortbread it is.


----------



## Pugg

A nice breakfast


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Dark Chocolate Tart, Basil Cream, Mango.
> 
> If Mr Powders' offer of Pepto Bismol still holds...


I'm debating to either keep my favorite pink liquid on ice or add some formaldehyde, so it's available when you need it, even beyond its expiration date of June 17, 1997.

I don't even care to know my expiration date.

Meanwhile, a rare "back to the topic"....I just had an 8 ounce can of albacore tuna fish immersed in vegetable oil, right out of the can, followed by a chaser of two slices of rye bread with caraway seeds and two pitted prunes.

Curiously refreshing!


----------



## Sloe

I have been eating meatballs with potatoes the last weeks. Now I seem to have become a bit tired of it and is thinking of eating maybe fish fingers with potatoes or maybe pancakes.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pesto pasta with roasted tomatoes and grilled chicken.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Pizza with roasted green chile, pepperoni, mushrooms, and cheese. XD


----------



## SarahNorthman

clockworkmurderer said:


> Pizza with roasted green chile, pepperoni, mushrooms, and cheese. XD


Sounds like a common pizza here in New Mexico.


----------



## Pugg

As it is breakfast time in this neck of the wood, breakfast it is


----------



## KenOC

Went back to our local Salvadorian pupuseria for lunch today, first time in a couple of months. Ordered fresh-made guacamole to share. Then I had a chicken tamale wrapped in a banana leaf and a pork and cheese pupusa, liberally doused with Tapatio sauce, salsa, and curtido (vinegar slaw). My wife had a big bowl of menudo with plenty of tripe and pig's feet (you won't catch me eating that stuff, nossir.)

I had forgotten how really good their food is!


----------



## Pugg

Tea, toast with Chivers marmalade, that's the Brit in me


----------



## kartikeys

Safed Vatana
-- white peas


----------



## Pugg

Chicken soup for lunch


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pesto Pasta with Grilled chicken and Roasted Tomatoes. And a White Merlot....








Apparently I am good at taking pictures of food as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

Salsa salami, kettle-cooked potato chips.


----------



## SarahNorthman

We are having green chile stew for dinner.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I last had a curry chicken dish! Very tasty!


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast in this part of the world


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Breakfast in this part of the world


Wait, so you're on here all night? That's dedication


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Wait, so you're on here all night? That's dedication


No, never at night, it's called time difference dear Xenakiboy


----------



## kartikeys

Rubbishly cooked eggs, 
though made with good intentions.


----------



## Sloe

I have eaten potato pancakes.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> No, never at night, it's called time difference dear Xenakiboy


The time differences sometimes toys with your head on forums. Especially when it's even a completely different date for some users.. I'm having desert now!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A slice of toast burnt on one side as I forgot about the grill being on. Careless, but I'm too much of a tightwad to just throw it away.


----------



## Pugg

Nice lunch during Mozart


----------



## TxllxT

*Smoked mackerel*



















Smoked mackerel remind me of my love for Holland, the western part especially, with its vast array of fresh fish retailers.


----------



## Blancrocher

Some coffee grounds that were at the bottom of my cup; I should have been more careful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Two Tim Horton 12-grain bagels slathered with peanut butter.


----------



## Balthazar

Montmorency cherries from the farmers market.










These tart cherries are the ones most often used in cherry pies and are a major crop in Northern Michigan. Growing up, we had two old cherry trees in the yard that I would climb and feast on every summer. The season is short, but I try to pick up a bunch of them every summer to eat raw (tart as they are) and transport myself back -- my Proustian "madeleine moment."


----------



## kartikeys

Homoeopathy. 
Aka sweet pills.


----------



## kartikeys

Balthazar said:


> Montmorency cherries from the farmers market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tart cherries are the ones most often used in cherry pies and are a major crop in Northern Michigan. Growing up, we had two old cherry trees in the yard that I would climb and feast on every summer. The season is short, but I try to pick up a bunch of them every summer to eat raw (tart as they are) and transport me back -- my Proustian "madeleine moment."


Wow, good use of time.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Cooked apples .


----------



## ArtMusic

I had beef stew, it wasn't very nicely cooked. I didn't like it. But I do like stews in general.


----------



## Pugg

Toast with marmalade


----------



## Dr Johnson

A piece of dried mango:


----------



## Ingélou

Our tea: slices of turkey, boiled new potatoes, hummus, tomatoes, orange pepper, beetroot, followed by a satsuma and then a square of dark chocolate with decaffeinated coffee. Yummy!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A bowl of muesli plus a couple of grilled venison and red wine sausages in granary bread with caramelised onion and wholegrain mustard. On weekdays I usually don't eat anything at all until I get home from work at c. 5:30 so I tend to have both breakfast and lunch at teatime!


----------



## ldiat

i had 4 pork cutlets, so to stretch them i sliced thin raw and then marinated in some egg whites-soy-brandy then stir fried w/ some veggies. made some stir fried rice also. made a plain large omellete and julienned it and tossed it in the rice. pretty good


----------



## Kivimees

Homemade strawberry ice cream - from home-grown strawberries.


----------



## Pugg

A nice bar of chocolate.


----------



## Guest

Peanut butter on crackers washed down with coke. Having a day off from superfoods and smoothies.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A vegetable samosa.


----------



## Balthazar

Contrapuntal sausage.


----------



## ldiat

WOO HOO "In and out" Burger with animal fries!!


----------



## Pugg

Toast with eggs


----------



## Guest

Salad, NY steak, risotto.


----------



## Balthazar

Summer squash curry, slightly altered from this week's NYT Food Section (their photo).


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast, meaning: cornflakes, toast and tea .


----------



## KenOC

Dessert. White chocolate bread pudding (heated) with caramel sauce and vanilla ice cream. Yes, I know Satan is going to drag me off to hell.


----------



## Tristan

Home-made _sopa de albondigas_ and Mexican rice. So good


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast time, never skip it .


----------



## ldiat

out to dinner the 4 of us 1 artichoke/spinach dip to share. 1 salmon florentine 1 NY strip(med rare) 
1 roast chicken with herb de provence rub, 1 ceasar salad and 1 grilled chicken breast w/ herb de provence butter. all with fresh cut fries.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm sure I ate a symphony and a Concerto for lunch. Going to eat some Fugues for dinner, I suspect!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

My dinner today: Goldfish Crackers.


----------



## Sloe

A yellow banana.


----------



## KenOC

Coconut corn. Yes, it was quite good. Along with BBQ baby back ribs and a root beer float.


----------



## Pugg

Fresh fruit, strawberry's and melon .


----------



## TxllxT

In Piter we look for buffet restaurants, which offer food you can point at. So I had an undetermined Central Asia soup with an undetermined main meal for 3.50 Euro. We love it!!!


----------



## TxllxT

Today again a stolovaya / buffet restaurant in the centre of Piter, where I tried a pea soup. When I told that to my wife's father, he reacted: Ah, we call that the salvo of the Aurora!


----------



## Pugg

Fresh fruit again, lovely.


----------



## TxllxT

In St Petersburg we've acquired a taste for sushi ginger, that we eat on bread. It's cheap here: 200 g for 1 Euro.


----------



## Ginger

TxllxT said:


> In St Petersburg we've acquired a taste for sushi ginger, that we eat on bread. It's cheap here: 200 g for 1 Euro.


I'm flattered to be popular in St. Petersburg...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just enjoyed plain yogurt with a mix of loganberries and morello cherries from the garden. Not for those with a sweet tooth!


----------



## Pugg

Also yogurt onlt with strawberries, from our own garden


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we discovered the best stolovaya / buffet restaurant in Pushkin street, a side street from Nevsky Prospekt. I had a salad cup, a Caucasian soup, Caucasian spaghetti with a shoarma wrap in cabbage leaf and a 'compote' drink for 3 Euros. By the way,the ruble is falling again in value. During our walk over Nevsky Prospekt, we saw the rate constantly changing. (74 ruble = 1 Euro).
This morning at breakfast fake caviar + sushi ginger on bread: delicious!!


----------



## Guest

Yesterday we had some friends over for dinner and we prepared an Italian menu, starting with _Burrata_ (mozzarella filled with cream) with cherry tomatoes and ripped basil, slices of _San Daniele_ and _Parma_ ham and _Tyrolese_ 'speck' accompanied with olive _Focaccia_, then as the 'main' course _Spaghetti alle vongole _(spaghetti with clams). All served with several bottles of crisp, white _Lugana_.
Bit of a hangover this morning, to be honest.


----------



## Pugg

Nice cheese and ham sandwich, melon for dessert .


----------



## Dr Johnson

Some droëwors









(Warning: image is not of actual piece consumed)


----------



## KenOC

A Marie Callender Salisbury steak nuke 'n eat dinner. Distinctly unappetizing.


----------



## ArtMusic

A Whopper Burger with fries. It was deeelicious!


----------



## Pugg

Nice chicken soup for lunch.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> A Marie Callender Salisbury steak nuke 'n eat dinner. Distinctly unappetizing.


Is that...food, KenOC?

Lunch - cold leftover beefburger with homemade tomato and basil relish; stale bread toasted with butter, orange curd from the farmers' market. An apple, Royal Assam tea. Not all together, mind.


----------



## Vaneyes

NY Steak, yellow/orange/red bell peppers, mushrooms, zucchini, all BBQ'd, accompanied by Sandhill (Okanagan Valley) Syrah.


----------



## Tristan

Slices of watermelon  I've been buying one watermelon a week so far this summer


----------



## Pugg

Toast with marmalade and tea.


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto

Buffalo grilled Tilapia, on a bed of almond-cranberry caesar salad, with a hint of Lemon. And a big pitcher of water.


----------



## KenOC

A beautiful day today in San Clemente, looking out over the blue Pacific. I had heard about a small restaurant there, so took the wife and off we went for lunch.

As an appetizer, we split a big bowl of Thai basil mussels in a lemongrass coconut broth, served with grilled baguettes. It was fabulous.

After, I had pecorino-crusted bone marrow (in the bones, split) served with salsa verde and roasted red pepper relish in bowls on the side. My wife had ahi poke made with pickled red onions, seaweed, and scallions.

If all this sounds good, well...it was.


----------



## Bellinilover

A slice of carrot cake with cream cheese frosting and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Pugg

Strawberries , they are growing again.....


----------



## TxllxT

Shchavel soup (plaintain): with a tinge of sourness, very tasty!!!!

Main meal: turkey with curry, yellow rice, gratinated potato with minced meat & egg









salad: brinza cheese with white cabbage.









drink: Kisel (cranberry)

Price: 3 Euro
Location: Tarelka Stolovaya, Vladimir Prospekt, Saint Petersburg.

If you are a gourmand, Saint Petersburg is the place to go!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Some saucisson sec.









Warning: Image does not display actual saucisson sec consumed.


----------



## Pugg

Smoked salmon on toast for breakfast, how decadent .


----------



## Poodle

I had tuna on toast for lunch


----------



## Guest

Laos beef lap salad


----------



## Guest

Salad, spaghetti with meat sauce and a chunk of leftover Costco rotisserie chicken.


----------



## Pugg

I am having breakfast


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> I am having breakfast


Good weather for breakfast today, do you eat outside?


----------



## Guest

Poodle said:


> Good weather for breakfast today, do you eat outside?


Rain here today. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Laos beef lap salad


I can make an anagram of that which breaks the ToS in three ways.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Smoked salmon on toast for breakfast, how decadent .


I would say how tasty.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I ate food of some sort that is probably worth like 10 likes


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I ate food of some sort that is probably worth like 10 likes


Do enlighten us .


----------



## Potiphera

Today out in town I had a yummy ginger and honey milkshake.


----------



## Pugg

Eating special chocolate from New Zealand.


----------



## Sloe

Corn flakes with milk.


----------



## Guest

I made a nice cool _Gazpacho_ for lunch, I'm quite happy with the outcome (only the third time I have ever made this "cold summer soup").


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fish w/ shrimp & champignon sauce and potatoes


----------



## Sloe

A 150 gram hamburger bought at the local kiosk.


----------



## Guest

Salad, grilled Hawaiian chicken skewers, corn on the cob, and steamed asparagus.


----------



## Pugg

And I had my breakfast .


----------



## KenOC

Just now: A thick soft corn tortilla, left over from a Salvadoran lunch. Heated and topped with prosciutto, chopped onions, melted provolone cheese, and a fried egg. There’s something I don’t have every day! I wonder if McDonald’s would be interested…


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast time.


----------



## Guest

Jellied peacock served on a bed of larks' tongue pâté. Had to snarf that down real quick before the RSPCA came a-knocking...


----------



## KenOC

Pan-fried breast of duck. Cooked medium but so that the skin was crisp and crunchy. Served with plum sauce. I told my wife (who cooked it) that I could never eat the whole thing. But I did.


----------



## Merl

Black cherry jam on toast.


----------



## znapschatz

Lebanese halavah, split with my wife. Mmmm (applies to both  )


----------



## Pugg

Full breakfast .


----------



## Vaneyes

An orange, wedged. Next up, probably...a few potato chips. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast time again.


----------



## Potiphera

Chicken , Baked potato and beans. A quick meal today.


----------



## Pugg

Warm lunch with some nice fish and chips.


----------



## Andolink

chicken biryani with some steamed vegetables


----------



## Dr Johnson

A couple of figs from my fig tree.


----------



## Merl

Macaroni pie, 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast as usual.


----------



## KenOC

Baby back ribs, big and meaty, falling-off-the-bone tender, slathered with a mixture of standard and spicy BBQ sauce -- delicious! Also creamy coleslaw, very nice, and mediocre mac 'n cheese.


----------



## Pugg

Grapefruit for breakfast starter


----------



## Balthazar

Desperate late night fridge raid yields:

Corn tortillas with hummus, sautéed zucchini and onion, sliced avocado, and salsa.

It may be my intense hunger talking, but if you threw a bit of cilantro on top, I think these would be completely restaurant-worthy.


----------



## KenOC

Bringing this thread back not because of something I ate, but something I'm saving my pennies for. From a review of a local tapas restaurant:

Queso Fundid (charred goat cheese with truffle).

Gambas al Ajillo (sauteed prawn and tiger shrimp): Very clean and fresh to your palate. 

Panza (braised pork belly): This is the hightlight of the night! The pork belly was soo tender and paired so well with the pear glazed quinoa! Didn't expected this!

Montadito de Costilla (shortrib two way): Another great dish! Loved the texture and flavor of the two short ribs!

Hueso (bone marrow): The caramelized shallots paired perfectly with the bone marrow! Sweet and buttery!

Papas con Huevas (crispy potato + jamon + egg): The topping was a bit hard to share aside from the potato. 

Berry Flan: Firm unlike your typical flan but very creamy!

Chocolate Souffle with coffee ice cream: Chocolaty goodness!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ice cream with cream and double cream on top


----------



## Pugg

Nice warm lunch with fish soup.


----------



## Sloe

Corn flakes. Before that bread and cheese which I will eat soon again.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Delicious!


----------



## hpowders

Just polished off a big square of lasagna, chicken with veggies in tomato sauce and a large gala apple.

Curiously refreshing!


----------



## Flamme

Tortilla chips-paprika


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Just polished off a big square of lasagna, chicken with veggies in tomato sauce and a large gala apple.
> 
> Curiously refreshing!


just a light meal I suppose

veggies? what?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> just a light meal I suppose
> 
> veggies? what?


 Ha! Ha!

I exercise before dinner. I can handle the calories.

The white meat chicken slices plus potato slices, carrot slices and cut up green pepper, simmered in tomato sauce.

The chicken comes out so tender that way, Ms. Slominsky.

The tragedy is I ran out of bread to soak up the sauce to clean the plate after I was finished!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha!
> 
> I exercise before dinner. I can handle the calories.
> 
> The white meat chicken slices plus potato slices, carrot slices and cut up green pepper, simmered in tomato sauce.
> 
> The chicken comes out so tender that way, Ms. Slominsky.
> 
> The tragedy is I ran out of bread to soak up the sauce to clean the plate after I was finished!


you missed the best part

bread into the sauce

potato, carrots and peppers

just to add some mushrooms only


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pizza! Neither of us wanted to cook.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A chunk of chorizo, with a cup of organic tea.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you missed the best part
> 
> bread into the sauce
> 
> potato, carrots and peppers
> 
> just to add some mushrooms only


You are right! I didn't have any mushrooms. Red pepper slices would have been nice too.

It's raining so the bread will have to wait for another day.


----------



## Pugg

breakfast as usual.


----------



## SixFootScowl

He he, just ate three precooked pancakes that come in a box from the freezer section. Their expiration date is Sept 2013. Warmed them in the oven. A little hard around the edges but the middles were plenty soft.

We'll see how I feel in the morning.:lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

A pineapple yogurt.


----------



## TxllxT

A stomach full of 'frgaly', the speciality of East Moravian Walachia.


----------



## Pugg

Mussels cooked in Riesling with cream sauce.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

The last thing I ate was an apple, which I stole from a grocery stall, it tasted good too!


----------



## hpowders

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> The last thing I ate was an apple, which I stole from a grocery stall, it tasted good too!


Was that you? I called the local constable. It was the last good Granny Smith!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> The last thing I ate was an apple, *which I stole* from a grocery stall, it tasted good too!


In some counties the punishment for that is to have your hand cut off.


----------



## Flamme

Spinach and poached eggs...


----------



## KenOC

Had the neighbors over for dinner tonight. He's originallyfrom Argentina and is 88 years old. He's been everywhere there is to go, isfull of good stories, and is of a mild disposition. His new wife is a youngblond lady from Solvakia, quite attractive (Trump-bait, one might say) andanimated when the conversation turns to European politics. We chatted forhours.

My wife made garlic prawns, broiled scallops with tarragon,veggies, and a big pan of scalloped potatoes with onions and maybe a pound ofTillamook cheddar cheese. It pretty much all got eaten up, washed down with copiousamounts of wine. No driving involved, fortunately.


----------



## millionrainbows

I had steamed cabbage for breakfast. I was in the mood for it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Satsuma (1)


----------



## Art Rock

Tuna steak with a large portion of chicoree stir fried with apples and oranges.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pizza, pizza


----------



## Flamme

Home made (!) pizzaa


----------



## ldiat

i made come chicken stock then used the chicken to make chicken soup used the usual, carrots celery onions spinach peppers and then added some chic beans and left over rice.


----------



## Barbebleu

Chicken pasta bake with a sauce of tomatoes, cheese and herbs. The pasta was penne for those who find such details pertinent.


----------



## cwarchc

Home made frittata
The mother in law lives next to a guy that keeps free range chickens
We get around 6 eggs a week off him.
Really good to see the hens enjoying their life


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ham and mustard sandwich!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kalamata olives (25 approx.)


----------



## Pugg

Flamme said:


> Home made (!) pizzaa


Always the best.


----------



## millionrainbows

Homemade enchiladas: cheese, onion, & pepper (serrano & jalapeno, seeded), and chicken & mushroom w/cheese, onions & peppers inside. With non-fat refried beans, and homemade lemonade.


----------



## hpowders

Vietnamese spring rolls, fresh unpeeled prawns and spaghetti with meat sauce. Gala apple for dessert.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> Always the best.


Doesn't beat 5 star restaurant pizza, yum yum


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I'm eating pizza again, this time from my apartment


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> Kalamata olives (25 approx.)


Pitts-Burgh probably has good ones.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kangaroo steaks


----------



## millionrainbows

A burger made from a frozen patty. Surprisingly good, and easy. I have one of those Nu-Wave ovens with infrared, and it cooks frozen stuff really well. The rest was fresh: bun, tomato, onion, lettuce. Along with one of my 'fizzy' drinks: club soda combined with 100% cranberry juice.


----------



## Kieran

I bit a fingernail, washed it down with a gulp...


----------



## millionrainbows

"Jet Fuel" hand-roasted coffee, from beans, fresh ground, with dark brown Imperial sugar and real whipping cream. Followed by a toasted English muffin sandwich, with 1 egg over easy and a slice of Mickelberry ham on it.


















​
Home | About SFG | Careers at SFG | Contact Us
specialtyfoodsgroup.com 316x259
View Image
View Page


----------



## Sloe

I have eaten a croissant.


----------



## hpowders

Sloe said:


> I have eaten a croissant.


I hope you were chewing very Sloe-ly. Helps the digestion.


----------



## Sloe

hpowders said:


> I hope you were chewing very Sloe-ly. Helps the digestion.


My username is actually Slö the Swedish word for lethargic but letters with umlauts are not allowed.


----------



## hpowders

Sloe said:


> My username is actually Slö the Swedish word for lethargic but letters with umlauts are not allowed.


Thanks! I didn't realize that! 

Good thing I didn't select mine to be Götterdämmerung!


----------



## Flamme

Home made pumkpin pie...:angel:


----------



## ldiat

marinated some chicken breasts in OJ, olive oil, hot pepper and some herbs. then roasted them slow and sliced, served over whipped potatoes and some honey glazed csrrots. a klondike for dessert. oh yea couple glasses of chardonnay!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Lunch today was razor clams that we dug up yesterday evening on an exceptionally low tide. Delicious any time, especially when you had to work for them.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast at this time.


----------



## millionrainbows

Last night's supper: A pork chop seasoned with jerk, steamed zucchini and cabbage, a sweet potato. Dessert, a granola bar.


----------



## millionrainbows

Great on porkchops and chicken.


----------



## Flamme

Eatable even alone...


----------



## millionrainbows

Flamme said:


> Eatable even alone...


Try snorting it…a rush! :lol:


----------



## FDR




----------



## Sloe

White bread with margarine and cheese a banana and milk.


----------



## Pugg

FDR said:


>


WOW, that's putting the boat out.


----------



## ldiat

well instead of using pork neck bones i found some pork shoulder cuts and braised them with some navy beans and chicken stock for oh about a hour. then added carrots celery onions and garlic and simmered this for about a hour. let the broth cook down and enjoyed. had a nice tossed salad using romaine, tomato, radishes, onion etc.
ps for lunch i had a bread, butter and radish sandwich---open face


----------



## Vaneyes

Tuscan ham, Swiss cheese, Wheat Thins (Original).


----------



## Pugg

Nice home baked chocolate cake.


----------



## hpowders

Sloe said:


> White bread with margarine and cheese a banana and milk.


Pass the cole slöe.


----------



## znapschatz

Bourbon flavored ice cream. Not bad, really.


----------



## Pugg

Toast with marmalade.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Going to be dipping into this phenomenal salsa in a few minutes with chips and avacado. There is no other salsa like it. Mild and because of the pineapple (and perhaps somewhat the peach) in the ingredients, it has a special quality that I cannot describe in any other way but as mucilaginous (but not gross) and a flavor that is amazing. No other salsa like it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Shepherds Purse Yorkshire Blue cow's milk cheese, with a hunk of sourdough bread, washed down with a bottle of the Meantime Brewing Company's London Pale Ale.


----------



## Bettina

Pesto pasta salad, at the reception after a student piano recital. The pasta salad was much better than the student performances! :lol:


----------



## KenOC

Scallops wrapped with bacon and baked at 450. Nothing else.


----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> Going to be dipping into this phenomenal salsa in a few minutes with chips and avacado. There is no other salsa like it. Mild and because of the pineapple (and perhaps somewhat the peach) in the ingredients, it has a special quality that I cannot describe in any other way but as mucilaginous (but not gross) and a flavor that is amazing. No other salsa like it.


My, that does look good! As a dip only? Can it go with some sort of cooked meat or poultry, do you think?


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> My, that does look good! As a dip only? Can it go with some sort of cooked meat or poultry, do you think?


Worth a try. The special quality I mentioned above would seem to work well in a meat or poultry dish.


----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> Worth a try. The special quality I mentioned above would seem to work well in a meat or poultry dish.


A good thought. I'm a fan of fruit chutneys, mango for instance, on lamb and so forth, and wonder how this might serve.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

bænænæ and æ glæss of water for "breakfast"


----------



## Pugg

Fresh made pancakes with bacon and apple.


----------



## Guest

Grilled turkey and cheese sandwich on sourdough bread, chips, and a sugar-free soda.


----------



## Bettina

A lemon cupcake from Whole Foods.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> A lemon cupcake from Whole Foods.


Whole foods. How swanky!


----------



## hpowders

Spaghetti in tomato sauce with chorizo sausage mixed in.

Also, Japanese hibachi chicken mixed in with gently sauté-ed fried rice with very little oil which in turn was also mixed with sauté-ed vegetables like broccoli and squash.

My reward for finishing all that was a nice crisp medium sized red delicious apple from Walmart super store, where the people shop....not from Whole Foods, where I wouldn't even know how to act.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Whole foods. How swanky!


Yup, I'm the stereotypical classical music yuppie!


----------



## SixFootScowl

lunch was peanut butter on a Tim Horton 12-grain bagel and several handfulls of Explosive Pizza flavor-blasted goldfish crackers.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Yup, I'm the stereotypical classical music yuppie!


Actually I prefer Trader Joe's to Whole Foods.

I'm sure the owners and head mods at TC all shop at Whole Foods. You may have even been bumping elbows with one and didn't even realize it as he was banning someone from his laptop, while on the pay line. How convenient!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Actually I prefer Trader Joe's to Whole Foods.
> 
> I'm sure the owners and head mods at TC all shop at Whole Foods. You may have even been bumping elbows with one and didn't even realize it as he was banning someone from his laptop, while on the pay line. How convenient!


We do most of our shopping at Kroger and Whole Foods. Trader Joe's is better pricing than Whole Foods but limited selection. But now there is a third option: http://freshthyme.com/


----------



## ldiat

just made and ate some chilled pasta w/tunafish , and tomato-onion-peas-spinach-hard cooked eggs and some anchovies. made a oil and vinegar based dressing for it. not so much mayo. it needs capers

now remember "you can tune a piano..............BUT,......you can't TUNAFISH! get it???


----------



## Vaneyes

Banana bread or loaf.


----------



## millionrainbows

A dried apricot.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tonight's supper: Center cut of salmon, with seafood herbal rub, drizzled with olive oil, cooked in a Nu-Wave infrared convection countertop oven (love those things), and in the steamer, broccoli crown and carrots. Add butter when served. Don't forget to take your vitamin!

I cook the carrots whole (peeled), and _then_ cut them up into coins. This makes them cook slower, with the broccoli, and gives a firmer texture than if they were already cut-up.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> *Tonight's supper: Center cut of salmon, with seafood herbal rub, drizzled with olive oil, cooked in a Nu-Wave infrared convection countertop oven (love those things), and in the steamer, broccoli crown and carrots. Add butter when served. Don't forget to take your vitamin!
> 
> I cook the carrots whole (peeled), and then cut them up into coins. This makes them cook slower, with the broccoli, and gives a firmer texture than if they were already cut-up.*


----------



## ldiat

I cook the carrots whole (peeled), and then cut them up into coins. This makes them cook slower

nice meal! dont get the cooking of the carrots this way. different. i use the tiny whole carrots or i cut them in a diamond style. nice!


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, a large boneless duck breast, pan-seared in olive oil and then baked. With peach sauce for a dip. Yes it was good.


----------



## Tristan

Home-made chili. My own recipe.  I also made corn-bread to go with it. I'm always trying to come up with new chilis; it's one of my favorite foods.


----------



## KenOC

Tristan can you post your recipe?


----------



## SixFootScowl

So tonight we made pizza with Whole Foods organic whole wheat thin crusts, Whole Foods organic shredded organic mozzarella, Whole Foods organic frozen bell pepper mix (red, green, yellow), and Muir Glen organic pizza sauce.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast........


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Breakfast........


Eggs Mornay, Right?


----------



## ldiat

Tristan said:


> Home-made chili. My own recipe.  I also made corn-bread to go with it. I'm always trying to come up with new chilis; it's one of my favorite foods.


do you make it with meat? no meat? or no beans? or both have you made it not using ground meats?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Home-made apple sauce.


----------



## Bettina

I just ate a bowl of blackberries while listening to Smetana's Ma Vlast. (Hmm, this post might be better suited to Current Listening...or should I say Blackcurrant Listening...) :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I just ate a bowl of blackberries while listening to Smetana's Ma Vlast. (Hmm, this post might be better suited to Current Listening...or should I say Blackcurrant Listening...) :lol:


It's your Vlast. Do what you want with it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I feel like I have created one of my greatest spur of the moment creation. I made a grilled cheese with onions caramelized with balsamic vinaigrette. It was amazing!


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> Eggs Mornay, Right?


Nope, I am not a egg man, I like my Chivers marmalade on toast .


----------



## KenOC

Finally had a McRib today. These show up from time to time, seemingly randomly, at various McDonald's locations. There's even a third-party McRib locator!

http://mcriblocator.com/

So much for the exciting part. It was a pretty horrible excuse for a "rib" sandwich: a patty of homogenized meatlike substance, overly-sweet and artificially flavored sauce, and some onions and pickle carelessly piled right in the middle of the bun. I felt a bit queasy afterward. But I did, at last, have my McRib!


----------



## Pugg

Eating breakfast.


----------



## ldiat

well i made a roast pork loin and some mashed taters, make a cherry sauce flavored w/a raspberry dessert wine, plus some sauted zucchini. no chocolate mousse this meal (sorry Pugg)


----------



## ldiat

oh ps i made some grilled french bread w/ some leftover olive-green onion-spinach dip topped with cheese....made enough for a continental breakfast this morning


----------



## Pugg

Pancakes , home made.


----------



## znapschatz

KenOC said:


> Finally had a McRib today. These show up from time to time, seemingly randomly, at various McDonald's locations. There's even a third-party McRib locator!
> 
> http://mcriblocator.com/
> 
> So much for the exciting part. It was a pretty horrible excuse for a "rib" sandwich: a patty of homogenized meatlike substance, overly-sweet and artificially flavored sauce, and some onions and pickle carelessly piled right in the middle of the bun. I felt a bit queasy afterward. But I did, at last, have my McRib!


I knew someone who worked for McDonald's in the menu development department. I asked her what was the recipe for McRibs, but she had no idea, said it was a secret even within the company, "Need to Know" stuff. Based on that information, I eat them seldom.

But for today, the last thing I ate was a peanut better and jam sandwich, followed by an apple. Lunch.


----------



## Bettina

I'm having a bowl of French onion soup right now, as I sit at my computer posting on TC. I'm taking quick slurps in between posts! 

Does anyone have any recommendations for French music that I could pair with my onion soup?


----------



## hpowders

Boiled, peel your own prawns, snow pea pods, dim sum dumplings, spaghetti in a light meat sauce, a medium size red delicious apple.

There's valuable posting energy locked up in there somewhere.
.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm having a bowl of French onion soup right now, as I sit at my computer posting on TC. I'm taking quick slurps in between posts!
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for French music that I could pair with my onion soup?


Debussy piano preludes, playing softly in the background. Create the illusion you are slurping away in an elegant French restaurant.


----------



## znapschatz

Bettina said:


> I'm having a bowl of French onion soup right now, as I sit at my computer posting on TC. I'm taking quick slurps in between posts!
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for French music that I could pair with my onion soup?


These come to mind:

Camille St. Saens, *Carnivore of the Animals*

Paul Dukas, *The Saucière's Apprentice*

Surely there are more.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A nice helping of this:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> A nice helping of this:


Pictures like this makes me even more realise that we are in different time zones, it's breakfast for me.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Pictures like this makes me even more realise that we are in different time zones, it's breakfast for me.


I've occasionally had ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I've occasionally had ice cream for breakfast.


Strawberry's with creams on that occasions. :angel:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I've occasionally had ice cream for breakfast.


On Saturdays and Sundays, I go for a nice morning walk and my reward is a nice plate of vanilla ice cream when I return, around 9 AM.

I purposely leave the carton out at room temperature before I depart, because I love my ice-cream semi-soft, partially melted.

I don't usually share such intimate secrets.


----------



## TxllxT

Green pea soup +










Rye bread with smoked bacon

Tomorrow below zero temperatures in the whole of Holland, - 20 degrees in St Petersburg.


----------



## ldiat

just got back from a really good mexican restaurant here in fillmore Ca. and had a really nice tripe(Menudo) soup w/ hominy. very nice! too much had to bring some home


----------



## hpowders

Hibachi Japanese food take out. Grilled shrimp and chicken. Fried rice, grilled mixed vegetables.


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Green pea soup +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye bread with smoked bacon
> 
> Tomorrow below zero temperatures in the whole of Holland, - 20 degrees in St Petersburg.


Can it be more Dutch than this?


----------



## Vaneyes

Ham, old white cheddar, crackers.


----------



## Pugg

Chicken soup ( home made)


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola, sliced banana, milk, multi-grain toast with peanut butter, coffee.


----------



## hpowders

Stuffed shells with ground turkey, mozzarella and tomato sauce, boiled peel your own prawns, grilled salmon and a medium sized red delicious apple. Plenty of reserve potential energy on call for future posting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

the last peanut


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just finished one of these. I got this 24-pack at GFS.


----------



## KenOC

Rice-a-Roni tonight with a chicken thigh. I forgot I really like this. Will have the leftover portion tomorrow topped with a couple of eggs.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Tristan

Home-made tamale pie


----------



## TxllxT

My wife is cooking this for tomorrow:


----------



## SarahNorthman

TxllxT said:


> My wife is cooking this for tomorrow:


I have always wanted to try this.


----------



## hpowders

Two slices of Italian 5 grain bread and a nice chunk of low fat cheddar cheese.

Plenty of potential energy to convert into pithy posting.


----------



## TxllxT

SarahNorthman said:


> I have always wanted to try this.


As with most soups, borsht tastes much better after one day...


----------



## KenOC

My wife, born and bred in China, makes excellent borscht. Not sure where that comes from! She serves it with freshly-baked baguettes (bought at the store frozen and ready to bake) and a tub of sour cream. Lately she puts ox-tail meat in it.

Good stuff. Second day is even better, and then the third...


----------



## SixFootScowl

A windmill cookie:


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


>


well just for that...:devil::clap:


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> well just for that...:devil::clap:


Video not available in my country .


----------



## TxllxT

KenOC said:


> My wife, born and bred in China, makes excellent borscht. Not sure where that comes from! She serves it with freshly-baked baguettes (bought at the store frozen and ready to bake) and a tub of sour cream. Lately she puts ox-tail meat in it.
> 
> Good stuff. Second day is even better, and then the third...


Probably from Siberia... Russia & China share also the taste for pelmeni










With soups like borscht the taste must have this tinge of going sour... That's why it's being served with crème fraiche.


----------



## Bettina

A handful of crackers with hummus. Goes nicely with music by Hummel. :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

TxllxT said:


> As with most soups, borsht tastes much better after one day...


Naturally. I think the beets put me off of trying it. That and I am not sure what to expect from the taste.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> A handful of crackers with hummus. Goes nicely with music by Hummel. :lol:


What are you, a parakeet? :lol::lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

This was dinner. I am really enjoying eating healthy. It is kind of challenging at times but I am amazed at how fast the body adjusts to clean food versus the junk. I can't even eat that other stuff now without my body getting revenge in some pretty terrible ways. So far I am impressed with myself.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mixed salad with Newman's Own Light Caesar Dressing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Baby Food......................................................


----------



## KenOC

Tuna salad melt with sharp cheddar cheese. My wife gave me a couple of bites of her ribeye steak...


----------



## millionrainbows

A chicken sandwich with some Chili-Cheese Fritos, and a couple of Claussen pickle spears. Peppermint iced tea.


----------



## KenOC

Just shared a pizza with my wife at a small local establishment. Tomato sauce, fresh house-made mozzarella, house-made meatballs, pepperoni, spicy Italian sausage, red onions, roasted mushrooms, black olives, oregano, sea salt, pepper, extra virgin olive oil, fresh basil, parmesan and topped with honey.

Did I mention it was good?


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast ................


----------



## millionrainbows

Lark's tongues in aspic.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cashews, almonds, walnuts.


----------



## ldiat

at this restaurant in a casino, here in SoCal, that features rock and roll tribute bands, well i tried the AHI tuna sandwich and it really "did not work" the tuna was rare but not marinated at all just coated w/ sesame seeds. so the tuna was "flat". the garnish was pickled cucumber and red onion-ok. and the wasabi aioli was tasty. was very disappointed


----------



## KenOC

Something new for me. Fladenbrot (Turkish flatbread) filled with beef doner kebab, french fries, tomato, parsley, onion, pickles, and red cabbage, slathered with chili-garlic and yogurt-cucumber sauces. A major belly-buster with intense flavors. Believe this is a Turkish street food, now the most popular fast food in Germany. Not for the fastidious.


----------



## Vaneyes

Back bacon, old white cheddar, crackers.


----------



## Bettina

A few balls of fresh mozzarella with basil (while listening to Beethoven's Fourth Symphony, although there's not really any connection between these two pieces of information.)


----------



## Pugg

As it is early morning for me: cornflakes.


----------



## ArtMusic

I had a Hot Dog with sweet mustard sauce. It was delicious.


----------



## KenOC

I had entomatadas for lunch today. Never had these before! These were the kind filled with queso fresco.


----------



## Pugg

Nice breakfast .


----------



## Vaneyes

Banana, peanut butter on multigrain toast.


----------



## Ingélou

Bacon & egg for tea - delicious!


----------



## TxllxT

Topinky with garlic, that is being rubbed into the oil-roasted bread.


----------



## millionrainbows

Roast beef sandwich, from a roast I cooked, on fresh wheat sub roll, toasted with butter in oven, and spread with horseradish mayo, with fresh tomato and lettuce. Sliced in half, with two scallions on the side, and herbal iced tea. It's all in the details...


----------



## millionrainbows

Next, I'm off to Dan's Hamburgers, for a medium double-meat single cheese burger with everything, mayo and mustard both. Price, 6.06, plus .50 tax, total $6.56. And well worth it. I can never go back to chain burgers...


----------



## hpowders

Hibachi chicken, fried rice, veggie assortment compliments of my Japanese fast food place.


----------



## millionrainbows

hpowders said:


> Hibachi chicken, fried rice, veggie assortment compliments of my Japanese fast food place.


Izzit Panda Express? I like the honey walnut chicken...


----------



## KenOC

Made my own breakfast. Half a leftover baked potato peeled, chopped up, and fried in butter until just crisp; a slice of leftover meatloaf, nuked until steaming; and three eggs fried over easy. It was enough to get me past noon!


----------



## Vaneyes

Walkers Fruit & Lemon Biscuit.


----------



## Radames

I've had the flu. I managed 4 macadamia nuts for lunch.


----------



## Bettina

I've just gotten back from a nice lunch with a friend/colleague of mine (we're both piano teachers and we belong to the same professional organizations). I had a chicken and pesto crepe with potatoes on the side. She had something called a California crepe with avocado and sour cream. We exchanged many ideas about piano pedagogy while eating our crepes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Organic or non-organic?


----------



## KenOC

After the podiatrist today, a nice lunch at Sam Woo's. A big bowl of hot and sour soup with plenty of black fungus (the Chinese call it "tree ears"), half a Peking duck with crispy skin and warm baodzu to wrap it up in and a fine hoisin sauce to slather on it, and a heaping plate of Shanghai pork noodles. Plenty left over to bring home!

I told the doc a joke he liked. A podiatrist was working late in his office when a moth flew in. Landing on the desk, the moth said, “I’m a mess. Everything scares me and I’m having panic attacks. I hate everybody and everybody hates me. I’m depressed all the time and always thinking about just ending it all. Doc, I need help!”

The doctor said, “I’m sorry, but I’m a podiatrist. You need help from a psychiatrist. Why did you come in here?”

The moth replied, “Because your light was on.”


----------



## Pugg

Toast with Chivers marmalade .


----------



## millionrainbows

Supper last night: Top sirloin chopped steak, gravy, mashed potatoes, spinach, for two.


----------



## Vaneyes

Banana bread and potato chips.


----------



## Pugg

Fresh baked croissants with cherries marmalade.


----------



## KenOC

Chili, my wife's special brew. A bit spicy, jalapenos and some chili powder as well. Had to accompany it with milk.

Tomorrow, maybe a Red Robin hamburger. I'm a fan.


----------



## Art Rock

Home-made paella.


----------



## Pugg

Sandwiches and a glass of milk.


----------



## hpowders

I had some oatmeal and black coffee, both consumed in exactly 4'33"*


*Does NOT include preparation time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granola w. sliced banana and milk, multigrain toast w. peanut butter, medium roast coffee w. cream.


----------



## KenOC

Chef Boyardee raviolis. Fresh grated parmesan cheese helped.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> After the podiatrist today, a nice lunch at Sam Woo's. A big bowl of hot and sour soup with plenty of black fungus (the Chinese call it "tree ears"), half a Peking duck with crispy skin and warm baodzu to wrap it up in and a fine hoisin sauce to slather on it, and a heaping plate of Shanghai pork noodles. Plenty left over to bring home!
> 
> I told the doc a joke he liked. A podiatrist was working late in his office when a moth flew in. Landing on the desk, the moth said, "I'm a mess. Everything scares me and I'm having panic attacks. I hate everybody and everybody hates me. I'm depressed all the time and always thinking about just ending it all. Doc, I need help!"
> 
> The doctor said, "I'm sorry, but I'm a podiatrist. You need help from a psychiatrist. Why did you come in here?"
> 
> The moth replied, "Because your light was on."


liked this because of the food..... the joke.....no so


----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


> Banana bread and potato chips.


like the post but weird combo.....


----------



## ldiat

kenoc said:


> chili, my wife's special brew. A bit spicy, jalapenos and some chili powder as well. Had to accompany it with milk.
> 
> Tomorrow, maybe a red robin hamburger. I'm a fan.


red robin.............hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Sandwiches and a glass of milk.


what kind of 'wiches?????


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Chef Boyardee raviolis. Fresh grated parmesan cheese helped.


lotta help.......


----------



## ldiat

Grilled chicken Breast Sandwichs with caramelized onions 2 cheeses and a sauce of mayo-mustard-roasted red peppers-ranch dressings and a splash of ketchup(Heinz only!!!) roaster rosemary potatoes on the side(see ketchup) so what did the Papa and Moma tomato say to the lagging behind baby tomato as they were walking?...................???


----------



## Pugg

Pancakes with bacon.


----------



## hpowders

Two slices of delicious home-baked Italian five grain bread with a nice chunk of Cabot sharp extra light cheddar cheese. Two large pitted prunes for dessert.

A curiously refreshing lunch to munch.


----------



## Art Rock

Chicory with ham and cheese, followed by a cheese platter.


----------



## Gordontrek

Bowl of French Toast Crunch.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Six Fish Fingers.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Six Fish Fingers.


I thought fish had fins. Fingers? I confess I'm not that observant. I'll take another look. You're probably right.


----------



## millionrainbows

Top sirloin patty on 2 pieces of nut-grain bread, w/mayo and cooked onions. Strangely unsatisfying...


----------



## millionrainbows

This "chili in a box" is actually boil-in a-bag; and surprisingly good. Very fine-ground meat, seasoned just right.


----------



## KenOC

Hamburger for breakfast! Red Robin, this one. Salt, fat, calories, all the major food groups.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> I thought fish had fins. Fingers? I confess I'm not that observant. I'll take another look. You're probably right.


It depends how close to a nuclear power station they were caught.


----------



## Pugg

Spaghetti Bolognese .
( home made)


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> It depends how close to a nuclear power station they were caught.


Yes. I used to live near a nuclear power plant. I was into heavy metal when I moved in.

A few nuclear tests later, I was a classical music freak.


----------



## KenOC

Huevos Rancheros, Salvadoran style, and a tub of fresh-made guacamole on the side. Never had these before. Oh my, they were good! (generic photo, but close!)


----------



## KenOC

Hankerin' for a hot dog. Help me out! Should I go to Jerry's Wood-fired Hot Dogs for a California Dog -- Honey mustard, grilled onions & peppers, grilled mushrooms, diced tomato, and avocado slices?

Or Pacific Coast Hot Dogs for a Tijuana Street Dog?


----------



## Pugg

Fried eggs on toast.


----------



## KenOC

Half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich tonight. Skipped supper!


----------



## Art Rock

Bon appetit 2017-067 by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

chicoree, ham and goat cheese (the picture is older, but I cooked it again last night).


----------



## Pugg

Nice lunch, with home made pasta.


----------



## Jacred

Milk and bread. (Yeah, original.)


----------



## Tristan

Minestrone that I cooked  Made it with heirloom tomatoes, zucchini, summer squash, kidney beans, orrechiette pasta...was delicious


----------



## Dr Johnson

A bowl of the eeriest tapioca.


----------



## Bettina

Several Medjool dates.


----------



## hpowders

Home made pea soup; eggplant lasagna; vegetable lo mein; big apple.


----------



## Pugg

Cereal without sugar.


----------



## laurie

Dr Johnson said:


> A bowl of the eeriest tapioca.


.... served very cold, Finnish-style?


----------



## Dan Ante

*The last thing you ate? *

I am never going to be able to tell you.


----------



## Pugg

Just had breakfast.


----------



## starthrower

I blew my diet last night eating 3 slices of pizza, and drinking 4 beers. And it was rather greasy pizza. No more of that for at least a month. Back to spinach, chicken breasts, and water. And lots of coffee until this miserable winter is overwith.


----------



## ldiat

a truffle burger!!


----------



## Totenfeier

A big honkin' slice of German chocolate cake.


----------



## geralmar

I just opened a can of tuna and had to dig out something that looked like a decomposing fat worm. I made the sandwich anyway. A couple weeks ago the local TV news featured a photograph of a white worm fried into a McDonald's fish sandwich. The news anchor acted offended that federal and state health officials weren't interested. Don't consumers understand what "wild caught" implies?


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast, not at Tiffany's though .


----------



## Dr Johnson

A Tesco "Scottish Rough" oatcake spread with butter.









oatcake









butter

I was going to follow it up with a banana but it had gone off, so I decided against it.


----------



## Pugg

Pancakes with bacon.


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> A Tesco "Scottish Rough" oatcake spread with butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oatcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butter
> 
> I was going to follow it up with a banana but it had gone off, so I decided against it.


Oh, that's the last thing I ate too - oatcakes for lunch (but mine are Nairn's).
For lunch every day I have two oatcakes spread with butter (Kerry Gold) and very thin cheddar cheese, and one spread with butter & very thin marmite. I finish up with a few walnut pieces. I have sparkly mineral water to drink with it, and then I make myself a cup of coffee, and Taggart & I start on the 'target' word puzzle together. Pensioner bliss!


----------



## Dr Johnson

You eschew the "Scottish Rough" out of a sense of delicacy to Taggart? 

Since my adventures with the oatcake I have eaten a piece of quiche with sauté potatoes.


----------



## ldiat

i made tuna fish salad and egg salad and ate. and just remember "you can tune a piano but you can not tuna fish":lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Bettina

Vaneyes said:


>


This makes me think of Prokofiev's The Love for Three Oranges, except this is only two oranges!


----------



## ldiat

Bettina said:


> This makes me think of Prokofiev's The Love for Three Oranges, except this is only two oranges!


knock knock:
Who's there?
banana
banana who?
knock knock:
who's there
banana
banana who?
knock knock: 
who's there?
banana
BANANA WHO?
knock knock"
WHO'S THERE?
orange
ORANGE WHO!!
orange you glad i didnt type BANANA!:devil:
(i guess one has to listen to this one)


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


>


I live in Florida and I can NEVER find an orange that looks that good. I guess they export all the good ones.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast and a firm one!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Breakfast *and a firm one!*


? ?


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> ? ?


No not like that, I mean full English.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> No not like that, I mean full English.


Ah !


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> Ah !


I thought a Lagerphone was involved......


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I thought a Lagerphone was involved......


A pole of some sort certainly...


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I live in Florida and I can NEVER find an orange that looks that good. I guess they export all the good ones.


FLA folk are more savvy about what happens to oranges post-pick. Thus,"Hold the spray paint!" 

https://www.fda.gov/ICECI/ComplianceManuals/CompliancePolicyGuidanceManual/ucm074540.htm


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast, marmalade on toast this time.


----------



## KenOC

Not now, but tomorrow. Looking forward to dropping in on the Texas Pit BBQ for a full rack of baby back ribs to split with my wife, dipped in a mix of sweet and hot BBQ sauces, along with sides of potato salad and their very wet coleslaw. Yum.


----------



## Pugg

Self made egg sandwiches .


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> Self made egg sandwiches .


How did you make the egg?


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> How did you make the egg?


----------



## Totenfeier

Black Forest ham and pastrami with spicy brown mustard and Muenster on New York rye - right this very second.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Self made egg sandwiches .


They made themselves?


----------



## KenOC

Tonight my wife made a deep-dish quiche with tuna and artichoke hearts. Eggs, milk, a lot of Jarlsberg cheese, some basil, and I don’t know what else.

It was fabulous!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Some of this:


----------



## Jacred

A nice slice of watermelon.


----------



## Bettina

Jacred said:


> A nice slice of watermelon.


Watermelons always make me think of music, because (as weird as this sounds!!) the music store in my area is called Watermelon Music. Seriously, I'm not kidding - here's a link to the website to prove I'm telling the truth!:lol:
http://www.watermelonmusic.com/


----------



## Dan Ante

Jacred said:


> A nice slice of watermelon.


The only way to eat Watermelon is to add a generous amount of Gin, wonderful, absolutely b marvelous.


----------



## KenOC

Grilled cheese sandwich (sharp cheddar) with bacon and avocado. Pan fried. A good concept.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast ..............................


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hpowders

I'm currently (no pun intended) eating some excellent large, red, sweet Freudless, seedless grapes.


----------



## Bettina

Vaneyes said:


>


Was this inspired by the thread about Freud??


----------



## Vaneyes

Bettina said:


> Was this inspired by the thread about Freud??


You may say that. I could not possibly comment.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> You may say that. I could not possibly comment.


----------



## dillonp2020

A ca*pucinni*o with a slice of a wonderful raspberry tart.


----------



## Dan Ante

The Banana is a very versatile fruit I have one every day.


----------



## classicorbust

a bowl of grapes


----------



## Vaneyes

Steak with ketchup, not.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast in this part of the world.


----------



## Marinera

Had a choice between skippers in tomato sauce or two boiled eggs. Went for boiled eggs.


----------



## Pugg

My other half made something like this


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> My other half made something like this


This looks like something I would like to have ..about now. Are those shrimps there too? Droolworthy. Only would substitute mushrooms with porcini perhaps


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> This looks like something I would like to have ..about now. Are those shrimps there too? Droolworthy. Only would substitute mushrooms with porcini perhaps


Yes, it's shrimps and mussels.
yummy.


----------



## KenOC

I have ambitions to make eggs Benedict at home, so I tried a preliminary experiment for my afternoon snack: poached eggs. Had never made these; they always seemed a kind of black art. Here’s what I did:

- Put two or three inches of water in a saucepan, bring to a slight boil (just a few little bubbles).

- Break the egg into a wire mesh sieve, so that the thinnest part of the egg white runs through into a bowl that you put beneath. You can skip the sieve and just use a rice bowl, though the final result may look a bit ragged.

- Tip the egg carefully from the sieve (or the rice bowl) into the water from just above the water’s surface. Repeat for each egg.

- Turn off the heat and cover the saucepan.

- Wait four minutes – good to use a timer since the time is critical to the doneness.

- Remove each egg with a slotted spoon so that the water stays in the pan.

My first two-ever eggs came out perfectly. I had them on buttered toast with salt and pepper.


----------



## KenOC

Off to the Tulsa Rib House. The wife and I both had half-racks of baby back ribs, slathered with sauce. Falling off the bone, as they say. Sides included beans, garlic toast, coleslaw, and potato salad. Yes, it was good, even if some of the tastes are not found in nature. Health food!


----------



## Pugg

Some egg's on toast and tea.


----------



## KenOC

Tomorrow morning, having mastered the ancient art of egg-poaching, I will attempt the all-time...


----------



## Pugg

Coffee with some nice sponge cake with full cream .


----------



## sjwright

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich and spicy nacho flavored doritos.


----------



## dillonp2020

A fantastic slice of white chocolate mousse from a local patisserie.


----------



## KenOC

I did the eggs Benedict, it was great. Now I'll try a Western Benedict -- toasted English muffin halves topped with turkey, tomato slices, avocado wedges, poached eggs, and Hollandaise sauce. Tomorrow morning most likely...


----------



## JeffD

Put some bacon in a pan.

Add stuff to taste.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

manuka honey


----------



## KenOC

Ordered from Germany, and shipped. This otta be good!


----------



## ldiat

well i used a pound of ground turkey and a 1/2 pound of ground sausage mild, mixed together w/ some eggs/bread crumbs and sauteed onions w/ cajun seasonings. formed them into salisbury steaks, then sauteed and browned them and then braised them in a brown sauce(that was ahead of the ketchup) till done. whipped potatoes w/ sour cream and butter and well .....very nice meal


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> I did the eggs Benedict, it was great. Now I'll try a Western Benedict -- toasted English muffin halves topped with turkey, tomato slices, avocado wedges, poached eggs, and Hollandaise sauce. Tomorrow morning most likely...


now tell me how did you make that hollandaise sauce? and i will tell you secrets about that sauce


----------



## Dan Ante

BalalaikaBoy said:


> manuka honey


 From NZ I hope


----------



## Pugg

Nice lunch with my parents.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just scarfed down the remains of a bag of these. A bit hotter than I like though.


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> now tell me how did you make that hollandaise sauce? and i will tell you secrets about that sauce


I just used Knorr powdered hollandaise sauce mix. Next time the real thing: egg yolks, Dijon mustard, lemon juice, a dash of hot sauce, salt, pepper, and some tarragon. And of course a small truckload of butter!

But I'd love to hear some secrets.


----------



## heatedbonfire

Bread with strawberry jam.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast, never skip it.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight my wife made a nice Father's Day supper. A big steamed lobster with a dish of drawn butter (!) plus a wedge salad with ranch dressing and some fried potatoes. I'm full. Very very full.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> I just used Knorr powdered hollandaise sauce mix. Next time the real thing: egg yolks, Dijon mustard, lemon juice, a dash of hot sauce, salt, pepper, and some tarragon. And of course a small truckload of butter!
> 
> But I'd love to hear some secrets.


wooooooooooooooo there cowboy! hollandaise has no mustard and no tarragon!! just the egg yolks butter and lemon juice! now then lets make that hollandaise and then add the reduced tarragon vinegar and use for steaks called Bearnaise Sauce.... and then lets make that same hollandaise and add some orange juice Maltise sauce. ok many varations but if you want make it with mustard and the tarragon and hot sauce,,,its ok  it will the be hollandaise KenOC 
ps a little secret. i always made the sauce from scratch. in the middle of a lunch rush some one always wanted eggs benedict. so in the middle of chaos i would have to stop and make that sauce to order.... pain in the ARM
psps this chef takes over the kitchen and whats he order.... a pre mad hollandaise sauce in quart containers!! never would i have done that in a million years


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Tonight my wife made a nice Father's Day supper. A big steamed lobster with a dish of drawn butter (!) plus a wedge salad with ranch dressing and some fried potatoes. I'm full. Very very full.


(now you need that hollandaise)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## Pugg

Scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast with strong white tea.


----------



## KenOC

Leftover night. A doggie bag of Phad Kee Mao. Still good! This restaurant uses fresh noodles.


----------



## Pugg

Club sandwich and a glass of milk .


----------



## KenOC

Got me a hankering for a Sloppy Joe, something I haven’t had in many years. Used the McCormick dry mix, a pound of hamburger browned and drained, a 6 oz can of Contadina tomato paste, 1¼ cups of water, and a few shakes of Trader Joe’s hot pepper flakes for some bite. Simmered and stirred (in a desultory way) for 10 minutes. Poured it over hamburger buns. Quite good really!

Froze what was left over for later.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Tristan

Homemade pasta  It's rigatoni with lima beans, chard, white wine, cream, prosciutto, olive oil, and more. Excellent interesting combination


----------



## ldiat

baked stuffed green bell peppers using ground turkey some sweet sausage onions garlic rice and a tomato sauce. and mashed potatoes, with double cream and pulgra butter...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One potato chip.


----------



## Bettina

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> One potato chip.


Wow, you have amazing self-control!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bettina said:


> Wow, you have amazing self-control!


Not so true! It was the last one


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> One potato chip.


Were they not very good? Try these awesome chips I just ate:


----------



## dillonp2020

Bettina said:


> Wow, you have amazing self-control!


He truly does. Potato chips more than anything else make me thankful to be a teenager with great metabolism. Sadly, with all great things, testosterone and metabolism don't last, so I have to just say no.


----------



## ldiat

so for years i would roast a chicken whole. when done i remove the wish bone then remove leg.thigh and then slice the breast off and slice down...the classic way. BUT lately i have been splitting the bird down the back and removing the backbone out then laying the chicken down skin side up, seasoning it w/ s & p. garlic salt and cajun seasonings. roasting it with roasted quarted potatoes and some orange flavored glazed carrots stove top for the carrots. easier to carve and a lot more flavor. so it was Roasted split chicken-roasted,onion and garlic potaotes and orange flavored glazed carrots....also a tossed salad. kid brought home crispy chocolate bars yes!!!


----------



## Bettina

A free sample at Trader Joe's - a tiny piece of chicken with a few grains of rice. Their samples are ridiculously small! I always lurk near the sample counter, hoping that the employee might glance away for a second. Then I can dart up and grab an extra one. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Cornflakes bowl is empty now.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Cornflakes bowl is empty now.


did you use milk or orange juice??


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dan Ante

1/2 kg of arsenic it wasssssssssssssss........................................


----------



## KenOC

Interesting omelet. Stuffed with avocado and artichoke hearts and with diced tomato and feta cheese sprinkled on top. Pretty darned good!


----------



## KenOC

Tonight: Knorr Fix creamy mushroom (Rahm-Champignons) sauce with boiled and braised thin-sliced pork belly and fresh sliced mushrooms, poured over a chopped boiled potato. Simple to make and very good!

This sauce can be ordered from Amazon but is shipped from Germany. Very cheap but it does take a while to get here.


----------



## Pugg

Just had breakfast.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Venison casserole with mashed parsnips and spinach. 
Mrs Pat most appreciative


----------



## Sonata

My husband just brought me some peanut pad thai with chicken and extra vegetables, medium spice


----------



## KenOC

Had the rest of that creamy mushroom sauce this morning poured over toasted English muffin halves and topped with poached eggs. A nice breakfast!


----------



## KenOC

Sonata said:


> My husband just brought me some peanut pad thai with chicken and extra vegetables, medium spice


Had some good Pad Thai yesterday. Chicken, dofu, and shrimp (well, two shrimp anyway). Ground peanuts, shredded carrots, and nice crispy bean sprouts on one end so that you can add them as you like. Half is in my refrigerator for a late afternoon snack!


----------



## Crystal

I'm Asian and I ate some stir-fried spinach and some hand-pulled noodle. Yummy


----------



## hpowders

I just ate a slice of seeded rye bread, a baby bagel and a very small amount of Costco almond butter and Smuckers peanut butter (chunky).


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A Deli Reuben brioche roll.


----------



## Ralphus

1 bag of tuna and mayonnaise flavored chips and just opened the wasabi crab flavored snacks


----------



## Dan Ante

Crystal said:


> I'm Asian and I ate some stir-fried spinach and some hand-pulled noodle. Yummy


Hand pulled noodle sounds interesting.


----------



## georgedelorean

Haven't eaten since yesterday. Had some tater tots though.


----------



## ldiat

i made turkey burgers to nite and some left over pasta, but my wife scolded me about it cause it was the wrong leftover pasta


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Had the rest of that creamy mushroom sauce this morning poured over toasted English muffin halves and topped with poached eggs. A nice breakfast![/
> very nice!! make this every new years day!


----------



## KenOC

Hmmm... A half-order of chorizo nachos (excellent!) and a chicken huarache. Plus a Coke from Mexico made with real cane sugar. Great to live in an area where you can get fantastic Mexican food if you know the right hole-in-the-wall.


----------



## KenOC

I was on my own this morning so I reheated a leftover half of a chili Colorado chimichanga, applied the requisite sour cream and guacamole, scrambled two eggs, and slathered everything generously with my (Chinese) wife’s salsa – chopped tomatoes and onions, cilantro, juice of a whole line, and hot sauce. It was good.

Olé!


----------



## ldiat

just some penne marinara and turkey meatballs. so ho do you make your meatballs?


----------



## Sloe

A cinnamon bun.


----------



## Marinera

It feels like I ate a brick, barely can move now, but it was only a bun with raisins and milk. A lesson learned, next time I'll choose a lighter meal.


----------



## Marinera

Sloe said:


> A cinnamon bun.


Funny synchronicity, I was actually choosing between cinnamon and raisin buns in the shop.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Currently snacking on this:









In a while I will spread this on Tim Horton 12-grain bagels for my lunch:


----------



## Barbebleu

Two squares of Mrs. Tilly's excellent fudge. Google it!


----------



## laurie

Today's lunch ~ a string cheese, pulled into 4 pieces. 4 chocolate Teddy Grahams. 4 blueberries,
& a dessert of 4 jelly beans. Proudly prepared & served by my 4 year old grandson, Jack .... 
whose favorite number is (obviously) *4* ! :lol:
 Best lunch this Gama's had in a while.


----------



## Joe B

Buttered toast. Plain, simple, effective. My dog thinks so too!


----------



## ldiat

ok i made chicken etouffee a few days ago. had some left overs. how to re heat? so i cut carrots and some new potato and poached them off first and saved the cooking broth. then i thinned down the etouffee with some of the broth and added the carrots and potatoes and some cooked rice.... hence "chicken etouffee stew!" oh yea added some more chicken to it


----------



## hpowders

A wonderful straight-up (syrup-less) Aunt Jemima (not a relative) pancake and strong black coffee.


----------



## hpowders

Barbebleu said:


> Two squares of Mrs. Tilly's excellent fudge. Google it!


Mmmmmm......sounds so good!!!


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> Today's lunch ~ a string cheese, pulled into 4 pieces. 4 chocolate Teddy Grahams. 4 blueberries,
> & a dessert of 4 jelly beans. Proudly prepared & served by my 4 year old grandson, Jack ....
> whose favorite number is (obviously) *4* ! :lol:
> Best lunch this Gama's had in a while.


No partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## Flamme

Fresh plums! They were excellent!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Eight red grapes, yummy!


----------



## laurie

laurie said:


> Today's lunch ~ a string cheese, pulled into 4 pieces. 4 chocolate Teddy Grahams. 4 blueberries,
> & a dessert of 4 jelly beans. Proudly prepared & served by my 4 year old grandson, Jack ....
> whose favorite number is (obviously) *4* ! :lol:
> Best lunch this Gama's had in a while.





hpowders said:


> No partridge in a pear tree?


:lol: Nope .... to fit Jack's "theme', it would have to have been *4* calling birds ....
& we were fresh out!


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> :lol: Nope .... to fit Jack's "theme', it would have to have been *4* calling birds ....
> & we were fresh out!


There's a place that delivers from Portland.


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> There's a place that delivers from Portland.


There probably is ... Portland's weird!


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> There probably is ... Portland's weird!


I was there. I liked it. Friendly people. I bet some of those homeless dudes I stepped over were TC contributors, since each one had an iPhone or iPad.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, a big artichoke with drawn butter and a hamburger patty with -- Big Mac sauce. You can buy this now.


----------



## Marinera

Tasty fish soup. Actually waiting for it to cool a little


----------



## hpowders

Two slices of six grain whole wheat bread, fresh from the Publix bakery, with a medium sized chunk of extra low fat Cabot cheddar cheese; black Seattle's Best No. 5 coffee and a very nice banana, captured at the very peak of ripeness, chosen from the Publix Produce Section.


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> Two slices of six grain whole wheat bread, fresh from the Publix bakery, with a medium sized chunk of extra low fat Cabot cheddar cheese; black Seattle's Best No. 5 coffee and a very nice banana, captured at the very peak of ripeness, chosen from the Publix Produce Section.


I don't know how you haven't been snatched yet by some advertising company. With the descriptions like these, you don't even need visuals.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> I don't know how you haven't been snatched yet by some advertising company. With the descriptions like these, you don't even need visuals.


LOL!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Flamme

I like in plums a bit sour taste not 2 sweet-ish...
I 8 some very soothing and savory coconut yoghurt...:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Champions on toast.


----------



## Mal

Porridge, followed by listening to two of Beethoven's minor sonatas played by Kovacevich, who seemed to be yearning to play a major sonata, so audio porridge. Then forum hopping. So far, my day is all porridge. What the Dickens?! I want more...


----------



## Ingélou

Breakfast - a banana, a glass of tomato juice with olive oil, soya milk, health supplements (cod liver oil, magnesium), and two cups of coffee. 
Just about awake now...


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Champions on toast.


Odd. I see a raw chanterelle under fried white mushrooms. And another one on the far side at the back.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> Odd. I see a raw chanterelle under fried white mushrooms. And another one on the far side at the back.


Steamed and baked mushrooms all sorts, my other half made it.
( pic is from the net)


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A poached salmon and salsa verde wrap.


----------



## KenOC

Off to lunch. Likely to order this: "Bacon Avocado Sourdough Burger: On grilled garlic-Parmesan sourdough with avocado, Swiss cheese, hickory-smoked bacon, green leaf lettuce, fresh tomatoes, red onions, pickles and Thousand Island dressing. With your choice of fresh thin-cut Russet fries, mixed fruit or house salad."


----------



## Bettina

KenOC said:


> Off to lunch. Likely to order this: "Bacon Avocado Sourdough Burger: On grilled garlic-Parmesan sourdough with avocado, Swiss cheese, hickory-smoked bacon, green leaf lettuce, fresh tomatoes, red onions, pickles and Thousand Island dressing. With your choice of fresh thin-cut Russet fries, mixed fruit or house salad."


Looks delicious, but the thread topic is "the last thing you ate," not "the next thing you'll eat."  :lol:


----------



## KenOC

Bettina said:


> Looks delicious, but the thread topic is "the last thing you ate," not "the next thing you'll eat."  :lol:


Well, now it's the last thing I ate!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Looks delicious, but the thread topic is "the last thing you ate," not "the next thing you'll eat."  :lol:


For you, posting on these threads seems to come naturally. You make it look so easy! 
But for some of us, it can be a real challenge. Eating. Facial hair, Water, Air.....
Sometimes I wish they would let me call a friend....


----------



## ldiat

ok so to day the wiffee says "Make stuffed peppers" so i made stuffed peppers, now i saute onions and garic and rice. then add the water and cook until soft. then mix it in the ground beef with S&P and couple eggs. cut the peppers in half and clean the ribs and seeds and stuff. bake in tomato sauce and serve with whipped potatoes made with butter and double cream.


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> ok so to day the wiffee says "Make stuffed peppers" so i made stuffed peppers, now i saute onions and garic and rice. then add the water and cook until soft. then mix it in the ground beef with S&P and couple eggs. cut the peppers in half and clean the ribs and seeds and stuff. bake in tomato sauce and serve with whipped potatoes made with butter and double cream.


I love to read this thread!


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, the horrible Hormel canned tamales. These are what people thought tamales were back in the 1950s. Any purported resemblance to real tamales is illusory, a snare and a delusion. They're more like those wretched Chef Boyardee canned raviolis, rolled up into tubes. Splashing them with Tapatio sauce as an emergency measure is pretty useless.

A sort of culinary self-flagellation, punishing myself for my sins which are many and grave. Guess it works on that level and is, therefore, worthwhile.


----------



## hpowders

Two fried eggs which were cooked on Bettina's sidewalk.

Thanks! The eggs were done in 17 seconds!!!


----------



## KenOC

Better today. At the restaurant, a honey glazed walnut shrimp lunch. My, that was good!


----------



## ldiat

so i take some fresh spinach. add some radishes-carrots-onions-grape tomatoes-beets-olives-some hard cooked eggs. then top it off with some monterey jack cheese and grilled chicken breast seasoned with cajun seasonings. BUT have a nice side of potato pierogi with sauteed onions and sour cream. choice dressings for salad


----------



## Pugg

Eggs on toast for breakfast .


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Eggs on toast for breakfast .


did you have tea also


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> did you have tea also


You've got it in one.


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> Eggs on toast for breakfast .


I often have that. Add some ham and Hollandaise sauce and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Merl

Toast with honey on.


----------



## ldiat

cream of broccoli-cheddar cheese soup..but along with the soup i made a spread with grated horseradishes-a cream cheese-olives-spring onions-tomatoes-mustard-mayo and some chopped turkey. put it on some toast and then just broiled to melt...tasty!
ps(needed anchovies)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vegemite sandwich


----------



## KenOC

Mmmmm... Very spicy vegetable soup for lunch today, and then yellow chicken curry with rice. Is there anything better than this?


----------



## Botschaft

KenOC said:


> Mmmmm... Very spicy vegetable soup for lunch today, and then yellow chicken curry with rice. Is there anything better than this?


That plate looks pretty exquisite too, I think!


----------



## Kivimees

Courgette from the garden. Getting sick and tired of it. Hoping the plant will die soon.


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Vegemite sandwich


i never did like "vegemite" that much....i am more of a peanut butter kinda fellow


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Vegemite sandwich


Looks just like....oh never mind!


----------



## Annied

Kivimees said:


> Courgette from the garden. Getting sick and tired of it. Hoping the plant will die soon.


Have you tried courgette cake? It's very tasty.

Meanwhile here, I've just had a friend round for a traditional roast beef dinner with roast potatoes and parsnips, cauliflower, broccoli, runner beans, carrots and of course yorkshire pudding and lots of gravy.


----------



## ldiat

Annied said:


> Have you tried courgette cake? It's very tasty.
> 
> Meanwhile here, I've just had a friend round for a traditional roast beef dinner with roast potatoes and parsnips, cauliflower, broccoli, runner beans, carrots and of course yorkshire pudding and lots of gravy.


'RUNNER"? and runner beans are???


----------



## KenOC

My wife was inspired by a Japanese food program she watched last night and made two dishes: Tomato soup and chicken wings (both Japanese recipes, which surprised me). The soup was great and the wings were fabulous, hot and crispy with the meat well cooked but still moist. Taste was enhanced by fish oil and fresh minced garlic. Crunchy!


----------



## Kivimees

Annied said:


> Have you tried courgette cake? It's very tasty.


No, I haven't, but perhaps I will one day. At the moment, though, courgette is simply making me mean. :lol:


----------



## Annied

ldiat said:


> 'RUNNER"? and runner beans are???












................................................................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ate eight grapes, yet again


----------



## Pugg

Ravioli, home made of course.


----------



## ldiat

Annied said:


> ................................................................


ok never knew them as runner beans new term for me. mostly haricot vert, these a little thicker.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Ravioli, home made of course.


and the ravs' were stuffed with??? i would think with pumpkin puree' this time of year


----------



## Dan Ante

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Ate eight grapes, yet again


What a waste! I drink mine...


----------



## Kivimees

Daughter volunteered to go mushroom picking this morning, returned with a nice crop.

Ate a nice mushroom salad with onions and sour cream - a welcome break from courgette.


----------



## dillonp2020

I am too lazy to cook, so I go to Chipotle on an almost daily basis. I almost always order the following:
Burrito bowl,
White Rice,
Black Beans, 
Chicken,
Pico de gaullo,
Corn, 
Cheese, and
Lettuce.


----------



## ldiat

sauteed chicken breasts w/ mushrooms,garlic and sauteed onions napped w/ a cream sauce. bought a "bag" of pre-made garlic bread knots...not bad


----------



## KenOC

Just had chopped ham and scrambled eggs with cheddar cheese generously folded in. My wife served her new salsa on the side, this time using hotter Serrano peppers instead of jalapenos. Caramba! Muy picante! But very tasty.


----------



## KenOC

Leftover night tonight. The wife and I had lunch at Rodrigo’s a couple of days ago and brought home some good stuff: Half a beef tamale, a large log-like affair of spiced beef in a cornmeal casement, more the size of a burrito than the usual tamale; a half order of chile verde, seasoned pork in a green sauce; and a small tub of Rodrigo’s on-request extra-spicy salsa.

I cut the half tamale into three slices, laid them sideways on the plate, and liberally covered them with shredded extra-sharp cheddar cheese. The chile verde I put as-is on the other side of the plate. Nuked the plate for 60 seconds. It was hot! Spooned the hot salsa over the tamale slices with melted cheese and sat down and devoured everything.

My stomach is very happy. I feel lucky to live in a place where the Mexican food scene is very competitive and it’s easy to find good restaurants!


----------



## ldiat

donuts-salad, peanut butter sand. not feeling good. but had my wine


----------



## Joe B

Organic vegetable soup and a grilled cheese sandwich: imported Swiss cheese, caramelized organic onions, thin sliced organic Fuji apple, gluten free multi-grain bread.:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast : cornflakes / toast / tea


----------



## Bettina

Several Halloween cookies and a slice of pumpkin pie. I normally don't eat that much sugar, but I was at a Halloween recital and I got carried away!


----------



## hpowders

Broiled scallops and shrimp, garlic mashed potatoes and some broccoli. Pellegrino.
Bonefish Grill. 3:43 PM EDT, October 22, 2017.


----------



## Crystal

Pancakes. I'm so full now.


----------



## eljr

Late yesterday afternoon, steak, pasta with marina sauce and black olives followed by chocolate cake.


----------



## hpowders

Crystal said:


> Pancakes. I'm so full now.


Nice!! I love pancakes, especially blueberry!!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm currently eating Mac and cheese.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A stale crust of artisan rye bread with the last dried up scrapings from a jar of ultra-worthy wholefood sugar- and salt-free peanut butter... Mmmmm... disappointing.


----------



## Dim7

Muesli and a banana.


----------



## Dim7

Dim7 said:


> Muesli and a banana.


Right after posting this, my conscience couldn't take it anymore... I have to confess that this is in fact a lie. That was not what I ate. I really ate macaroni and chicken sauce.

I swear to post the truth and only the truth on Talk Classical from now on.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Right after posting this, my conscience couldn't take it anymore... I have to confess that this is in fact a lie. That was not what I ate. I really ate macaroni and chicken sauce.
> 
> I swear to post the truth and only the truth on Talk Classical from now on.


We take these things very seriously, member Dim7. By rights I should really unapprove your untruthful post #2256. However, as you have confessed to your sauce-based deception, we'll let it go on this occasion.

All posts on this thread must henceforth tell the truth* about the last thing you ate.

*Corroborating evidence may be requested.


----------



## laurie

Dim7 said:


> Right after posting this, my conscience couldn't take it anymore... I have to confess that this is in fact a lie. That was not what I ate. I really ate *macaroni and chicken sauce*.
> 
> I swear to post the truth and only the truth on Talk Classical from now on.


Chicken sauce ??


----------



## KenOC

Leftover night again. Pad Kee Mao, a second helping of a large serving from lunch. I gave my wife the red and green bell peppers but kept the wide noodles, onions, basil, and spicy sauce. She fried an egg to go on top. Excellent!


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> We take these things very seriously, member Dim7. By rights I should really unapprove your untruthful post #2256. However, as you have confessed to your sauce-based deception, we'll let it go on this occasion.
> 
> All posts on this thread must henceforth tell the truth* about the last thing you ate.
> 
> **Corroborating evidence may be requested.*


Should we video ourselves eating the thing in question?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> Should we video ourselves eating the thing in question?


Preferably, yes, and include the camera's day & time display.

KenOC has set the bar quite high (above) but we can go higher still, team TC!


----------



## KenOC

Actually I stole that pic from the Internet. I don't do that sit-at-the-table-and-take-pictures-of-your-food thing. Don't even have a smart phone!


----------



## Dr Johnson

KenOC said:


> Actually I stole that pic from the Internet. I don't do that sit-at-the-table-and-take-pictures-of-your-food thing. *Don't even have a smart phone!*


Nor do I, but I have a camera and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I think it was eight great red grapes...Didn't count this time


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> Actually I stole that pic from the Internet. I don't do that sit-at-the-table-and-take-pictures-of-your-food thing. Don't even have a smart phone!





Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 98552
> 
> So I think it was eight great red grapes...Didn't count this time


Unfortunately I can see 19 grapes in your picture and must infer the existence of still more if the bunch has, as seems likely, three dimensions. Inaccuracy in forum posting is in no-one's interest, Kjetil and Ken.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

TurnaboutVox said:


> Unfortunately I can see 19 grapes in your picture and must infer the existence of still more if the bunch has, as seems likely, three dimensions. Inaccuracy in forum posting is in no-one's interest, Kjetil and Ken.


...but I LOVE red grapes!!!


----------



## SarahNorthman

This. These are liiiiiife! I'm addicted.


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> Inaccuracy in forum posting is in no-one's interest, Kjetil and Ken.


My attempt at transparency and full disclosure is met by nothing but scorn! Rest assured, I will modify my behavior accordingly. :scold:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> My attempt at transparency and full disclosure is met by nothing but scorn! Rest assured, I will modify my behavior accordingly. :scold:


No offence to immeasurably cherished epistolarians. I must abjure scorn and tell it rightly - imprecision cannot avail. Larder truth reigns - otherwise libels luxuriate!


----------



## eljr

Last night's dinner, linguine with white clam sauce, soy sauce sauteed Japanese zucchini and fried tilapia with peppers and onion. 

nothing like a simple Tuesday meal.


----------



## Marinera

This thread reminds me I have to go get something edible. Last night I had two softly pouched eggs - runny inside - with avocado and tomato. Feel like getting some animal protein now, chopped liver maybe.


----------



## KenOC

Twice-cooked pork, at a new restaurant in my neighborhood. It was good!


----------



## hpowders

A bowl of Cheerios (are the holes getting bigger?), low-fat milk; strong black coffee.

Now I'm ready for a hard day's fishing down by the good ol' TC Activity Stream.


----------



## Marinera

It was the omelette with caramelized onions for me.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> It was the omelette with caramelized onions for me.


Some of us don't have that kind of cash to splurge on caramelized óñions.


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> Some of us don't have that kind of cash to splurge on caramelized óñions.


You're right, comparing Cheerios and onions side by side the holes - ring ratio makes onions very cost prohibitive product. The trendline chart forecasts a slight increase of holes in Cheerios product - 0.0000097% and no decrease in onions holes, making Cheerios still the best value for your money product even in the year 2150.
Putting your newest sports BMW model off-road would be one possible avenue to finance the caramelized onions on your menu. Contact Caramelized Onions' customer service representative to further discuss the best financing option for you.

You may or may not have to be fluent in Chemehuevi, Sarcee, Paakantyi and Kawashima languages to get the best deal


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> You're right, comparing Cheerios and onions side by side the holes - ring ratio makes onions very cost prohibitive product. The trendline chart forecasts a slight increase of holes in Cheerios product - 0.0000097% and no decrease in onions holes, making Cheerios still the best value for your money product even in the year 2150.
> Putting your newest sports BMW model off-road would be one possible avenue to finance the caramelized onions on your menu. Contact Caramelized Onions' customer service representative to further discuss the best financing option for you.
> 
> You may or may not have to be fluent in Chemehuevi, Sarcee, Paakantyi and Kawashima languages to get the best deal


This is the choice I must make every morning:







or 








Admittedly, this agonizing analysis of the pros and cons causes me hole-ly hell!


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> This is the choice I must make every morning:
> 
> View attachment 98835
> or
> View attachment 98836
> 
> 
> Admittedly, this agonizing analysis of the pros and cons causes me hole-ly hell!


Tough choice, have faith and patience you might get your own hole-y ring for your pains yet. There'll come the time we'll have st_hpowders posts on TC boards.

Nice car, by the way, is it yours or something from the internet? Mine VW is over a decade old, but I swear it developed a personality to guilt trip me whenever I consider selling it. Sometimes this or that stops working, nothing major. It usually repairs itself on the whim, but if I mention out loud that it's better probably to sell it anything that was acting up begins functioning faultlessly.
Edit: FF -that's Ford Fiesta would be my choice of a new car, just perfect to beat the parking problem. However I draw a line at the Smart car. It wouldn't tempt me even if it could squeeze itself into my porch cupboard.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> Tough choice, have faith and patience you might get your own hole-y ring for your pains yet. There'll come the time we'll have st_hpowders posts on TC boards.
> 
> Nice car, by the way, is it yours or something from the internet? Mine VW is over a decade old, but I swear it developed a personality to guilt trip me whenever I consider selling it. Sometimes this or that stops working, nothing major. It usually repairs itself on the whim, but if I mention out loud that it's better probably to sell it anything that was acting up begins functioning faultlessly.
> Edit: FF -that's Ford Fiesta would be my choice of a new car, just perfect to beat the parking problem. However I draw a line at the Smart car. It wouldn't tempt me even if it could squeeze itself into my porch cupboard.


Thanks. Of course it's mine!! 

Just consumed some corn pudding, stuffed cabbage with ground turkey filling, two pieces of 
eggplant filled lasagna, a quarter of a bagel to lop up the sauce, a Vietnamese spring roll and a nice sized red delicious apple, gloriously in season-crisp, dark red and nicely sweet!


----------



## KenOC

Here's my car, a Volkswagen conversion. It comes with the matching accessory Tommyguns.


----------



## Marinera

KenOC said:


> Here's my car, a Volkswagen conversion. It comes with the matching accessory Tommyguns.


Some conversion. Do you eat caviar in it?


----------



## ldiat

chicken noodle soup....house made no crackers..grilled garlic cheese bread.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

custard............................................


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> Some conversion. Do you eat caviar in it?


Wild guess...... he does, whilst dreaming on .


----------



## KenOC

Pretty good guess!


----------



## philoctetes

Cornbread and coffee


----------



## Joe B

Thai take out: Veggie Curry/w Brown Rice, Veggie Rolls, Righteously Raw Acai Bar for dessert.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kangaroo Steak


----------



## KenOC

Tonight my wife, who's Chinese, made Thai coconut milk soup with shrimp (Tom kha goong). This is a favorite in restaurants but new to our home cuisine. She used very fresh organic cremini mushrooms, lemon grass, onions, tomato, and all the rest. Plus nice dried (and spicy!) Thai birds-eye chili peppers.

Above all, she used 100% coconut milk, while most restaurants cut the broth with chicken stock to keep the costs down. It was fabulous, the best I've had. Sorry, no pictures, but here's a pic from the net.


----------



## ArtMusic

Long beans salad mixed with barley, some other beans and a bit of graded cheese. And a spinach roll too. So it was a vegetarian meal (not that I am a vegetarian).


----------



## ArtMusic

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Kangaroo Steak


 What did that taste like?


----------



## eljr

as usual, the last thing I ate was last nights dinner

A nice pumpkin soup made from what we call a milk pumpkin (cucurbita moschata). A wonderful oil and sesame drizzle on top with fresh chopped chives.

Then, as shrimp was on sale, some simple white rice with shrimp in tomato sauce, interring array of flavors in the sauce, over the rice.


----------



## eljr

ArtMusic said:


> What did that taste like?


I am guessing, kangaroo. :devil:


----------



## ldiat

Fsharpmajor said:


> I used to live in Baltimore. You can send me a case of Old Bay seasoning--it makes a perfect coating for chicken, among other things.
> 
> Last thing I ate was a chicken and bacon sandwich along with Campbell's chicken and vegetable soup. I put some Tabasco sauce in the soup.
> 
> I would have eaten something more interesting if I had known about this thread.


good ole' OLD BAY. love that stuff


----------



## ldiat

sooo i take onions peppers garlic and ground turkey and saute all together till soft cooked and tender. then add some salsa, garlic salt, and green chilies. simmer till flavors are married. now i make a cheese sauce with double cream and cheddar cheese. no we take tortillas warm them on a grill and coat with a layer of re-fried beans...some meat mixture-shredded cheddar cheese and roll. then nappe the burrito with cheese sauce, top with sour cream chopped fine onions and salsa.. My a la mexican version!
ps rice on the side..chicken flavored...


----------



## KenOC

Feeling fortunate tonight. My wife recently made the best Thai dom kha goong (coconut milk and shrimp) soup I’ve ever eaten, which I posted here. Tonight she made her first hot and sour soup, using a recipe given her by a Chinese friend in Sacramento 40+ years ago. Fantastic! She hit the spicy and sour buttons perfectly, and the soup was loaded with strips of pork, bean curd, chopped cooked green onions, and ”tree ears,” strips of the black fungus that grows shelf-like from tree trunks in some places. Wow!

A pot of this hyper-generous soup was our entire meal, and I didn’t feel shortchanged. We often have hot and sour soup when eating out, but never like this.


----------



## Marinera

Fish soup - hake fillets, chopped carrots, peas, broccoli, saffron, tarragon, creme fraiche, salt and water of course.


----------



## eljr

Last night's diner:

Shrimp Cocktail
Avocado and Tomato Salad
Linguini and clam sauce
Baked Salmon
Corn and string beans
Bread and oil of course

a fine Italian white with sparkling water

Chocolate, white and dark moose

nothing like a pre-Thanksgiving bite to eat.

(for music we opted for some holiday music from Mariah Carey and Idina Menzel)


----------



## KenOC

Tried something new today: :"Pico Guacamole Buttermilk Crispy Chicken" at McDonald's.

Described as "Layered with guacamole made with real Hass avocados; freshly-prepared Pico de Gallo made with Roma tomatoes, onions, and the flavors of lime and cilantro; creamy buttermilk ranch sauce; smooth white cheddar; and crisp leaf lettuce. On Buttermilk Crispy Chicken made with all white meat chicken filet and no added colors. Choose an artisan roll or sesame seed bun." Note: Highly idealized picture!

Actually it wasn't bad at all. But it still tasted like, well, McDonald's.


----------



## Pugg

Just breakfast, good way to start the day though .


----------



## eljr

Veal and mushroom risotto is the was the center piece of last nights meal.


----------



## eljr




----------



## KenOC

My wife made me a hamburger tonite for dinner. Nice beef patty fried with melted sharp cheddar cheese. On white bread with Big Mac sauce, sliced pickles, lettuce, tomatoes, and white onion. Traditional but very good! A bit messy, I had to eat the second half with a fork and knife.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Had a delicious piece of pumpkin pie earlier. I have to admit when I first tasted pumpkin I didn't like it. But it has definitely grown on me. I seem to be getting more American every year. But then I've been in the US since 2005!


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


>


That's not eating that's relish


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> That's not eating that's relish


well, how about this?

My significant and I had our Thanksgiving meal on Thursday at my daughters home. Although we cooked the turkey and transported it to daughters house the sides were made by her and contributions from all in attendance. We had lamb, pickles and rice on the table, not to mention a bottle of vodka in addition to the usual, potatoes and stuffing. (America, each family is comprised of different cultures, at least mine is) 
My son in law picked out the wine. Clearly his pocketbook took center stage over the offering.

Still, it was great to be with all my children and grandchildren.

Soooo, yesterday, I was cooked a Turkey all for my own! With all the sides just as I like them. The stuffing was amazing, green bean casserole, superb. Sweet potato fries, magnificent. Even the cranberries were chilled to perfection. (Did I mention the excellent gravy?) and the wine? A good Californian Zinfandel.










Today we will have the smell of turkey soup in the house all day and turkey chow mein will be for dinner.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A custard doughnut.


----------



## Merl

Just snacked on a cheese butty with goat's cheese and onion crisps and rocket. Oh...and some piccalilli.


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


> Last night's diner:
> 
> Shrimp Cocktail
> Avocado and Tomato Salad
> Linguini and clam sauce
> Baked Salmon
> Corn and string beans
> Bread and oil of course
> 
> a fine Italian white with sparkling water
> 
> Chocolate, white and dark moose
> 
> nothing like a pre-Thanksgiving bite to eat.
> 
> (for music we opted for some holiday music from Mariah Carey and Idina Menzel)


nice meal called that corn and bean salad "Iowa succotash" and 2 mousse! white choc. nice to work with!!


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


>


very nice Charcuterie


----------



## ldiat

WOO!! WOW!! am i reading gourmet magazine with all these nice pics and posts? very nice all!!


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> very nice Charcuterie


OMG you have a cocktail fork in the pic


----------



## ldiat

Merl said:


> Just snacked on a cheese butty with goat's cheese and onion crisps and rocket. Oh...and some piccalilli.


ok what is "cheese butty" and "rocket" thanks


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Just breakfast, good way to start the day though .


did you have a "cherry beer" also???:devil:


----------



## KenOC

Today, at my local Cantonese joint, glazed shrimp and walnuts. I have a severe and possibly fatal weakness for these.


----------



## ldiat

nat' we had our turkey meal on last Thrus. and i removed the backbone opened it up and roasted it "butterfly" style. having success with chickens. takes less time and more flavor. i also brined it for a day. but what to do with the leftover yekrut? sauteed some shallots-red and green pepper- mushroom. thinned out the sauce a bit added cream and then deboned all the meat and cut it to bite size pices(i hate the word "chuncks") and mixed it with the veggies and sauce. and we have TURKEY ALA KING. over noodles. but you can use rice.

ps but last night i ate the turkey wings, buffalo style:devil:


----------



## KenOC

A chile verde (seasoned pork) chimichanga. Still have half this big boy left in the fridge, with the avocado and sour cream topping. Wonderfully unhealthy, and a welcome leftover.


----------



## ldiat

sauteed breast of chicken with sauteed apples and green onions with a hint of garlic..side off butter cheese egg noodles


----------



## Flamme

Cheesy pizza balls snack...


----------



## ldiat

BBQ'ed chicken thighs with pasta alfredo/ 4 cheese and some vegetable bouquetiere


----------



## KenOC

Since my wife volunteers Tuesdays at the hospital, I make my own breakfast. Leftovers mostly, today. Half a baked potato peeled, chopped, and fried in butter with salt and pepper. Two pieces of yesterday's meatloaf (made per my mother's recipe), well nuked. Two fried eggs, over easy. It was good!


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> ok what is "cheese butty" and "rocket" thanks


"Butty"is slang for sandwich.

Rocket is a salad leaf. Quite peppery.


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> "Butty"is slang for sandwich.
> 
> Rocket is a salad leaf. Quite peppery.


ok what kind of lettuce? peppery---arugula? ya got me on this one


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> ok what kind of lettuce? peppery---arugula? ya got me on this one


Wiki tells me it is indeed also called arugula! Here in the UK it's called rocket.


----------



## LezLee

For my tea I had some little vegetarian cocktail sausages (though I’m not vegetarian) with garden peas and mashed spud.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast as usual


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Breakfast as usual


let me guess dippy eggs, toast(butter and orange marmalade) bowl of oatmeal(brown sugar-raisins-butter-cinn.) banana, coffee flavored creamer(filbert flavored) and juice....grape..


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> let me guess dippy eggs, toast(butter and orange marmalade) bowl of oatmeal(brown sugar-raisins-butter-cinn.) banana, coffee flavored creamer(filbert flavored) and juice....grape..


No eggs, no banana, no coffee .

First, fresh squeezed orange juice, cornflakes and two pieces toast with Shivers marmalade, two or three cups of tea.


----------



## KenOC

My plan for tomorrow morning: Toasted English muffin halves, corned beef hash freshly upon them, and above all, poached eggs drizzled (no, make that drenched) with Hollandaise sauce.


----------



## LezLee

Pugg said:


> No eggs, no banana, no coffee .
> 
> First, fresh squeezed orange juice, cornflakes and two pieces toast with Shivers marmalade, two or three cups of tea.


My husband's first job was as a trainee manager at Chivers' jams in Cambridge. They had a big display of jars of jam which customers had returned because they contained visible wasps preserved along with the fruit.
Also they once received a bulk order for 'lerro turd' :lol:


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> My husband's first job was as a trainee manager at Chivers' jams in Cambridge. They had a big display of jars of jam which customers had returned because they contained visible wasps preserved along with the fruit.
> Also they once received a bulk order for 'lerro turd' :lol:


I've had a summer job at Kiplings. What can I say except nobody who worked there ate Kiplings.

Trouble is, with the industrialisation of food production I'm sure it's a common phenomenon.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Marinera

KenOC said:


> My plan for tomorrow morning: Toasted English muffin halves, corned beef hash freshly upon them, and above all, poached eggs drizzled (no, make that drenched) with Hollandaise sauce.


Those eggs look like my dream ice cream


----------



## Potiphera

Salmon fishcakes today, with veg.


----------



## LezLee

Lunch was home-made mushroom and lentil soup, followed by a couple of slices of buttered toast and coffee.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> My plan for tomorrow morning: Toasted English muffin halves, corned beef hash freshly upon them, and above all, poached eggs drizzled (no, make that drenched) with Hollandaise sauce.


just like down town!!!


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> Lunch was home-made mushroom and lentil soup, followed by a couple of slices of buttered toast and coffee.


this is a nice soup!


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


> this is a nice soup!


Yes it's my favourite. It was from a Nigel Slater book but I've tweaked it a bit. I make enough for 4 days !


----------



## Pugg

LezLee said:


> My husband's first job was as a trainee manager at Chivers' jams in Cambridge. They had a big display of jars of jam which customers had returned because they contained visible wasps preserved along with the fruit.
> Also they once received a bulk order for 'lerro turd' :lol:


Never saw anything strange in the jar, I guess I am lucky then.


----------



## ldiat

i whipped up "general tso's chicken" . instead of rice(low) noodles stir fry.


----------



## LezLee

My usual breakfast of a large bowl of Puffed Wheat with skimmed milk. 2 mugs of coffee.


----------



## Flamme

Home made pizza mmm


----------



## ldiat

made some pasta with the imitation crab meat, garlic and oil. added some sauteed onions and pepper. but had left over... so i make some "louie sauce" and mixed it chilled with the leftover and now a chilled seafood salad.


----------



## Kivimees

Blood sausage................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Potiphera

Trout with veg.


----------



## Flamme

Kivimees said:


> Blood sausage................


Uhh how anyone can eat bloody, raw things?! How it tastes like?
Topic...Kiwi...Not a bird...


----------



## Balthazar

Chana Dal (warmly spiced split chickpeas)

It is nice to get back to winter food.


----------



## Marinera

Flamme said:


> Uhh how anyone can eat bloody, raw things?! How it tastes like?
> Topic...Kiwi...Not a bird...


kiwi - theme of the season oh wait not the right color


----------



## ldiat

broccoli chicken alfredo bow tie pasta


----------



## Pugg

If I tell I have to kill


----------



## Marinera

^
Curiouser and curiouser. Did it came with the note 'eat me'?


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> ^
> Curiouser and curiouser. Did it came with the note 'eat me'?


Completely wrong......:angel:


----------



## Marinera

And mystery deepens..


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> If I tell I have to kill


Fava beans and a nice Chianti involved?


----------



## Kivimees

Flamme said:


> Uhh how anyone can eat bloody, raw things?! How it tastes like?


What are you on about? Blood sausage is eaten in Serbia too.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> Fava beans and a nice Chianti involved?


Alas, top secret


----------



## Marinera

The chicken liver pate sandwich - chicken liver pate, Dutch stone baked rye bread. I had to substitute gherkins with tomatoes, cucumber and parsley. I like with gherkins, but this version was not so bad either


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> broccoli chicken alfredo bow tie pasta


Dang!! Some of these posters are really eating well!


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> The chicken liver pate sandwich - chicken liver pate, Dutch stone baked rye bread. I had to substitute gherkins with tomatoes, cucumber and parsley. I like with gherkins, but this version was not so bad either



This one?


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> This one?


Yup right, this one.

My favourite type of bread.


----------



## Guest

Reindeer burger (festive treat)


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Reindeer burger (festive treat)


Not for the reindeer!

(Sorry, couldn't help it)


----------



## Pugg

Smoked salmon on toast..................( how decadent for a Friday morning)


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Smoked salmon on toast..................( how decadent for a Friday morning)


now did you add a touch of cream cheese-capers-onions..... i just did buy some cream cheese mxed with some Lox. Wow


----------



## ldiat

oh yes and to night made swiss steak with onion-tomato sauce with a baked potato-sour cream-butter-bacon bits.. buttered peas. and i can not duplicate my mothers swiss steak w/ tomatoes.. i have tried..


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> oh yes and to night made swiss steak with onion-tomato sauce with a baked potato-sour cream-butter-bacon bits.. buttered peas. and i can not duplicate my mothers swiss steak w/ tomatoes.. i have tried..


It's early morning for me..................


----------



## ldiat

and what are all doing for meals ...christmass eve - day? dessert?.main course? smoked salmon Appt? reindeer tartare??


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> It's early morning for me..................


did you have a bagel also?? tea/honey or coffee with cream


----------



## Pugg

We don't do bagels, marmalade on toast / tea strong white.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> We don't do bagels, marmalade on toast / tea strong white.


well that is a nice breakfast enjoy! i like apricot preserves myself. one should try it on a chicken salad sandwich....its very nice you would b surprised! trust me:clap:


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> well that is a nice breakfast enjoy! i like apricot preserves myself. one should try it on a chicken salad sandwich....its very nice you would b surprised! trust me:clap:


sounds like chutney substitute if you don't have one on hand


----------



## ldiat

Marinera said:


> sounds like chutney substitute if you don't have one on hand


yes close, both are good!


----------



## Potiphera

Salmon and veggie


----------



## Pugg

Mince pie, just one, could not resist.


----------



## Orpheus

Pugg said:


> Mince pie, just one, could not resist.


Mince pies are eaten at Christmas in the Netherlands? I did not know this! I think I would have expected some sort of strange biscuit or cake with a lengthy name, containing rather a lot of spices such as cloves and cinnamon.


----------



## Pugg

Orpheus said:


> Mince pies are eaten at Christmas in the Netherlands? I did not know this! I think I would have expected some sort of strange biscuit or cake with a lengthy name, containing rather a lot of spices such as cloves and cinnamon.


I am half British, so my British grandparents brought a lot with them .

Now this, with full butter.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> I am half British, so my British grandparents brought a lot with them .
> 
> Now this, with full butter.


now please explain what this is? looks like raisin rye bread w/ sausage through the center. just asking..


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Mince pie, just one, could not resist.


and mince meat pie?? just asking?


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> now please explain what this is? looks like raisin rye bread w/ sausage through the center. just asking..


It is almond paste in raisin bread indeed.



> and mince meat pie?? just asking?


Do you have a drone above my house
Right in one.


----------



## eljr

Last night,

course 1: Muscles with garlic and herbs








course 2: seafood salad








course 3: mushrooms stuffed with crabmeat








course 4: baked salmon and pierogi stuffed with farmers cheese








course 5: good old fashion apple pie









Lot's of wine and a cup of coffee to complete the 2 1/2 hour food fest.

Tonight and tomorrow are the grand meals of the holiday season!


----------



## eljr

ldiat said:


> and what are all doing for meals ...christmass eve - day? dessert?.main course? smoked salmon Appt? reindeer tartare??


three days of food family and music, I'll post tonight meal tomorrow, Christmas meal the following day.

The kitchen has been and will continue to be a buzz.

Brine for the Turkey tomorrow is brewing now, clams are on ice for tonight. The Chilean sea bass is in the refrigerator and the shrimp just came off the stove, will spend the day chilling.


----------



## Orpheus

Pugg said:


> I am half British, so my British grandparents brought a lot with them .
> 
> Now this, with full butter.


Ah, that explains it then! The raisin/almond paste bread definitely looks more like I would have expected in your part of the world. Is it a local variety of Stollen?

By the way, you actually have minced meat in your mince pies? I think this has been pretty rare in Britain for at least the last century.



eljr said:


> Last night...


You won't make me envious of those restaurant-style multi-course dinners. No Siree. Too many dishes to wash afterwards, for a start...


----------



## TxllxT

Today we followed the Czech tradition of eating fish on 24th december.










However, in Holland there's no carp, nor do we have a bathtub. (Czech tradition: prepare your own carp at home). So we had potato salad with fish sticks. Delicious!


----------



## ldiat

very nice meal do like the cup with the the snow men


----------



## ldiat

Orpheus said:


> Ah, that explains it then! The raisin/almond paste bread definitely looks more like I would have expected in your part of the world. Is it a local variety of Stollen?
> 
> By the way, you actually have minced meat in your mince pies? I think this has been pretty rare in Britain for at least the last century.
> 
> You won't make me envious of those restaurant-style multi-course dinners. No Siree. Too many dishes to wash afterwards, for a start...


i have a dishwasher.......ahhh my wife


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> It is almond paste in raisin bread indeed.
> 
> Do you have a drone above my house
> Right in one.


no i do not have a drone over your house,,,,Chzzzz but i do drone on sometimes don't I


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pinnekjøtt og kålrabistappe! GOD JUL


----------



## Flamme

Fish n chips...


----------



## Orpheus

ldiat said:


> i have a dishwasher.......ahhh my wife


How did you manage that? Mine persists in thinking _I'm_the dishwasher...

We decided to have a fish feast this Christmas eve. Broiled John Dory (it was a nice big one that completely filled our largest oven tray) on a bed of mixed root vegetables (potato, carrot, and yam), with garlic and peppers, served with a parsley and cream-cheese sauce. Considering I'm still aiming to lose a bit more weight, I decided I could do without desert after a big plateful and small seconds.

The only problem is that there are only two of us (and a little girl who tried fish for the first time and decided she wasn't too impressed), and we really cooked enough for about 5-6 people. We would just eat the rest tomorrow, but we are obliged to head to the in-laws' to eat desultory turkey with them, so I'm not sure whether we will get the chance to finish it off while still relatively fresh.


----------



## ldiat

Orpheus said:


> How did you manage that? Mine persists in thinking _I'm_the dishwasher...
> 
> We decided to have a fish feast this Christmas eve. Broiled John Dory (it was a nice big one that completely filled our largest oven tray) on a bed of mixed root vegetables (potato, carrot, and yam), with garlic and peppers, served with a parsley and cream-cheese sauce. Considering I'm still aiming to lose a bit more weight, I decided I could do without desert after a big plateful and small seconds.
> 
> The only problem is that there are only two of us (and a little girl who tried fish for the first time and decided she wasn't too impressed), and we really cooked enough for about 5-6 people. We would just eat the rest tomorrow, but we are obliged to head to the in-laws' to eat desultory turkey with them, so I'm not sure whether we will get the chance to finish it off while still relatively fresh.


i love john dory i think it can also b called st pierre. do not see it in the states to much. had it awhile ago at one club i was at. take the left overs and make fish cakes


----------



## KenOC

Had an unusual Christmas Eve supper tonight. My wife found, at a local supermarket, a 5+ pound prime ribeye roast marked down from $57 to just over $15 (!). Yesterday she fried it crisp on all sides to seal it then roasted it for a couple of hours at low temperature. Ate it last night as roast beef with baked potatos and veggies. It was wonderful with horseradish, essentially very good quality prime rib.

So tonight she sliced it a bit thinner and made French dip sandwiches with those long French rolls and soup dishes full of hot au jus. She included sautéed onions in mine. Again, it was great and should hold anemia at bay for a while.

The rest of the roast goes into tomorrow’s big pot of Christmas Borscht. We’ll be joined by our son along with his SO and our Goddaughter, who are flying back from Europe tomorrow.


----------



## eljr

Christmas Eve is from the sea!
first course








2nd








3rd








4th








5th


----------



## eljr

Orpheus said:


> You won't make me envious of those restaurant-style multi-course dinners. No Siree. Too many dishes to wash afterwards, for a start...


We have the dish situation down to a science.

it is a lot of pots, glasses and silverware, ill admit but as i said, at this point it's reflexive

all know what they are responsible for

from shopping to prepping to place setting to wine pouring to platting to... garbage removal we all have a role so it's not a big project as one could think

think of it as a hobby that you love

we sit for hours laughing, smiling, eating and drinking. we cut last night short to get to the presents, sat for 3 1/2 hours


----------



## Art Rock

For starters, a plate with four different Pâté's, all handmade by our local butcher on a bed of rucola, with a stewed pear filled with cranberries.

Second course: home-made mustard soup.

Main course: three authentic Chinese dishes based on chicken, mushrooms and cabbage (prepared by my wife).

Dessert: a chipolata pie from the bakery with coffee.


----------



## ldiat

Art Rock said:


> For starters, a plate with four different Pâté's, all handmade by our local butcher on a bed of rucola, with a stewed pear filled with cranberries.
> 
> Second course: home-made mustard soup.
> 
> Main course: three authentic Chinese dishes based on chicken, mushrooms and cabbage (prepared by my wife).
> 
> Dessert: a chipolata pie from the bakery with coffee.


mustard soup new one for me but looks good


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> It is almond paste in raisin bread indeed.


I invented the whole story what's in the center before I had read this post. Never would've guessed that's almond paste though.


----------



## Marinera

Art Rock said:


> For starters, a plate with four different Pâté's, all handmade by our local butcher on a bed of rucola, with a stewed pear filled with cranberries.
> 
> Second course: home-made mustard soup.
> 
> Main course: three authentic Chinese dishes based on chicken, mushrooms and cabbage (prepared by my wife).
> 
> Dessert: a chipolata pie from the bakery with coffee.


If my parents would have known about this mustard soup when I was little when they were trying to fatten me a little, probably I would have been fed it several times a day. Instead, dad tried to organise competitive games between him and me - drinking and eating games often dairy based. I can envision this under the title 'could you eat this soup everytime time instead of the tea?'


----------



## Marinera

I tried the chia seeds for the first time today. I soaked them overnight in 1/9 - seeds/water ratio I wanted it more liquid. 1/6 for the thicker mass. So.. it's interesting..quite tastless, I imagine it should be just like jelly with crunchy seeds if it were thicker. It's like jelly even with lots of water. These seeds can soak up a lot of water while releasing some sort of gelatinous substance and because of that they hydrate the body very well. They have many other benefits and like all seeds are packed with nutrients. I think it won't be difficult to have them every morning.

Sorry for the three posts in a row.


----------



## KenOC

A little late, but Sunday was hotpot night at our house. Eight people around the table digging into five kinds of meat, assorted seafood, lots of veggies, and eggs. My wife spent two days making the stock!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife made bread today! <3 Yummy, with cheese


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> A little late, but Sunday was hotpot night at our house. Eight people around the table digging into five kinds of meat, assorted seafood, lots of veggies, and eggs. My wife spent two days making the stock!


WOW! that looks great! Nice job Wife Chef!


----------



## Guest

Here's one I made earlier...

Gingerbread cake


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> Here's one I made earlier...
> 
> Gingerbread cake
> 
> View attachment 100754


looks very nice!


----------



## Pugg

Scrambled eggs on toast and lots of strong white tea.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Scrambled eggs on toast and lots of strong white tea.


 looks very good but i dont put tea in my scrambled eggs. i use a touch of heavy cream, cheese and some green onions


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> looks very good but i dont put tea in my scrambled eggs. i use a touch of heavy cream, cheese and some green onions


I drunk it whilst eating


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> looks very nice!


It's a cure for the common cold!


----------



## KenOC

The weather is still nice and warm, so we barbecued tonight. Rib eye steak, cooked just so – pink and juicy inside, just the right char outside. Best I’ve had for a while. To go with it, hot Japanese sweet potato mash (a deep purple) on toast with butter, and chilled sliced avocadoes with salt and lemon. Color me happy.


----------



## ldiat

roast chicken with pan sauce petite new and yukon gold potatoes with sauteed garlic and tiny glazed carrots. grilled french bread with cheese. (all for under 20 smacks)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ate a lot of these. My lips are burning. Mouth and throat were but that has passed.


----------



## Marinera

Omelette with spinach, red bell pepper, goats cheese on the top and some butter.


----------



## Kivimees

KenOC said:


> The weather is still nice and warm, so we barbecued tonight.


It's a family tradition to pull out the grill in March on the weekend after the equinox (Hello spring!). I've done so with the snow knee-deep. :lol:


----------



## Guest

My lunch.

To coin a phrase:

Well if that was my lunch, I've eaten it.


----------



## ldiat

soooo my Sister and her husband as there daughter (my niece) bought them plane tickets here to LA. they are from a small town in Wis. called Suring pop. 500. but has 8 bars. it was her birthday a few days ago and out to eat at a polish rest called the "polka" nice place...beef stew, stuffed cabbage rolls, perogies beef patties fried where some of the foods we had. i ordered a cake at a place that shall remain nameless...WALMART... for my sisters birthday. her name is "Marycarolyn" and she has always been know as MC. that is what i told the person taking the order for the cake. I stated plainly and more then once "Caps M C" what do i get........:scold: now i could have fixed it but.....MC did laugh:lol:


----------



## KenOC

This morning, at Sam Woo's BBQ: I had something or other, my wife had roast duck and wonton noodle soup. Fabulous, it was! Looked exactly like this, except bigger and there were six well-stuffed wontons. She only gave me one. :scold:


----------



## Uxbal

half a bottle of potato vodka and a slice of bread with cheese. I'll live forever.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Luncheon today:










Samosas and onion bhaji with lime pickle, followed by:










Gulab jamun (x2).

Yum yum!


----------



## Guest

I need to see the lime pickle.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I need to see the lime pickle.


It is the blob on the left hand side.

The label describes it as lime and chilli chutney, so it not quite lime pickle as we know it.


----------



## ldiat

a pasta salad with vegies-ham and cheese and Itilian dressing


----------



## Pugg

Cornflakes and eggs on toast.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> It is the blob on the left hand side.
> 
> The label describes it as lime and chilli chutney, so it not quite lime pickle as we know it.


Ah I see, I thought it was a bhaji. Sounds a zinger.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Ah I see, I thought it was a bhaji. Sounds a zinger.












It's certainly very tasty but I'm not sure that I don't slightly prefer Pataks Lime Pickle with the large chunks in it:










I think the answer might be to buy both.


----------



## Guest

Ah, I've had that Geetas.

My introduction to curry happened after an evening in the pub with a British Asian work mate. He insisted we all went back to his house for some curry. Being slightly, er, relaxed, I agreed (only ever had Vesta so I thought curry was #@%*) to trek to his house. Of course the curry was fabulous but my main memory was the lime pickle. His brother ran a restaurant and so supplied him with catering sized jars of the stuff. It was love at first taste and, being somewhat relaxed, I consumed a vast quantity of it. No one suggested I should be moderate in my consumption. Of course next day there was considerable regret experienced. 

Still love it though!

(Fun fact: Pataks started off in the UK in a tiny family kitchen)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Half a tin of prunes.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Ah, I've had that Geetas.
> 
> My introduction to curry happened after an evening in the pub with a British Asian work mate. He insisted we all went back to his house for some curry. Being slightly, er, relaxed, I agreed (only ever had Vesta so I thought curry was #@%*) to trek to his house. Of course the curry was fabulous but my main memory was the lime pickle. His brother ran a restaurant and so supplied him with catering sized jars of the stuff. It was love at first taste and, being somewhat relaxed, I consumed a vast quantity of it. No one suggested I should be moderate in my consumption. Of course next day there was considerable regret experienced.
> 
> Still love it though!
> 
> (Fun fact: Pataks started off in the UK in a tiny family kitchen)


I just popped out for some stuff and found that the Co op in the village had some Patak's Lime Pickle.

No gulab jamun though 

Update: I've just ordered a ruby.


----------



## Guest

Just get a spoon in that pickle.


----------



## ldiat

from "Pati's Mexican Table" (love her!) she makes a marinade of several cloves of garlic with fresh oregano lime or lemon juice and olive oil. about 1/2 3/4 cup. then i marinated bone-in chicken thighs for about an hour. then baked at a hot over 450f skin side down to crisp for 15 mins or so. then 350f just to finish. rice pilaf and some buttered peas to complete the dish

pati is on create tv public
https://patijinich.com/show/patis-mexican-table-season-6/


----------



## KenOC

Mushroom and brie burger on grilled sourdough. Good.


----------



## Marinera

Brazilian nut with teaspoon of honey (solidified, not runny), then repeated this another 3 or 4 times. Walnuts are even nicer to crunch with honey like this.


----------



## KenOC

Experimenting tonight: Lechon Kawali (Filipino Crispy Fried Pork Belly).

Two pounds boneless skin-on pork belly, cut in half. Vacuum bag along with crushed garlic cloves, bay leaves, peppercorns, and soy sauce. Cook sous vide for 24 hours immersed in water at 140F to break down the collagen.

Remove from bags and dry. Coat with sea salt. Place on a wire rack and refrigerate overnight to dry. Remove, cut into 3/4” slices, and deep fry in peanut oil until the skin is bubbled and crisp. Cut again into smaller pieces and serve with malt vinegar for dipping.

Had this before but boiled rather than using sous vide cooking. It was excellent. It’s now in the sous vide cooker and will be ready to eat day after tomorrow. I’ll take a picture and make a report!


----------



## eljr

bahamian lobster tails with red chilli coconut sauce :devil:


----------



## Taplow

Whipping up a lovely _penne arrabbiata con chorizo_ as we speak.


----------



## Kivimees

Part of a dead chicken.


----------



## eljr

Octopus in the pot now.

When done it will be chilled and served cold as a salad with all types of seasoning. Lot's of fresh cilantro and parsley of course.


----------



## eljr

Kivimees said:


> Part of a dead chicken.


I refrain from eating the remnants of dinosaurs.


----------



## Kivimees

eljr said:


> I refrain from eating the remnants of dinosaurs.


It's not bad with the right sauce.


----------



## ldiat

kids birthday dinner..tosssed salad with additions of bacon-eggs (hard cooked) cheese. the entre filet mignons....pan sauteed basted with butter then served with glazed tiny carrots and baked sweet potato served with brown sugar butter laced with cinnamon and nutmeg. just cupcakes for dessert..


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Experimenting tonight: Lechon Kawali (Filipino Crispy Fried Pork Belly).
> 
> Two pounds boneless skin-on pork belly, cut in half. Vacuum bag along with crushed garlic cloves, bay leaves, peppercorns, and soy sauce. Cook sous vide for 24 hours immersed in water at 140F to break down the collagen.
> 
> Remove from bags and dry. Coat with sea salt. Place on a wire rack and refrigerate overnight to dry. Remove, cut into 3/4" slices, and deep fry in peanut oil until the skin is bubbled and crisp. Cut again into smaller pieces and serve with malt vinegar for dipping.
> 
> Had this before but boiled rather than using sous vide cooking. It was excellent. It's now in the sous vide cooker and will be ready to eat day after tomorrow. I'll take a picture and make a report!


hi do you like cooking sous vide? did you buy or did you make one? i am mixed on sous vide. the chef at the "french laundry" up in wine country i do think he uses it a lot Keller? how did the pork belly come out?
ldiat


----------



## Krummhorn

Oven Baked Salmon with white jasmine rice which we made in an Instant Pot.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A Tesco "Finest" Ham Hock, Leek and Potato Gratin (only 30 mins in the oven).

I would provide you all with a link, but their website is so utterly and unbelievably useless that it would defeat the application and genius of a Michael Ventris to track anything down.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vegemite on Toast thickly spread


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> hi do you like cooking sous vide? did you buy or did you make one? i am mixed on sous vide. the chef at the "french laundry" up in wine country i do think he uses it a lot Keller? how did the pork belly come out?
> ldiat


For sous vide cooking I use a rice cooker plugged into a temperature controller. That's all you really need; you don't even need a pump to make the water circulate. Even a pot of water sitting on an electric burner will do just fine and will cook as well as anything you can spend a lot of money on.

You'll also need a vacuum sealer and a supply of plastic bags for it. That's all.

If you use a rice cooker or a crock pot, make sure it's a cheap mechanical one without fancy electronics. You can check by starting to heat water in it, unplugging it, and plugging it back in again. If the pilot light comes back on and the water continues to heat, that one will work fine. If you need to press a button to make it restart, it won't work for sous vide.

Please PM me with any questions. Pork belly was great, thanks.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> For sous vide cooking I use a rice cooker plugged into a temperature controller. That's all you really need; you don't even need a pump to make the water circulate. Even a pot of water sitting on an electric burner will do just fine and will cook as well as anything you can spend a lot of money on.
> 
> You'll also need a vacuum sealer and a supply of plastic bags for it. That's all.
> 
> If you use a rice cooker or a crock pot, make sure it's a cheap mechanical one without fancy electronics. You can check by starting to heat water in it, unplugging it, and plugging it back in again. If the pilot light comes back on and the water continues to heat, that one will work fine. If you need to press a button to make it restart, it won't work for sous vide.
> 
> Please PM me with any questions. Pork belly was great, thanks.


cool! forgot about the rice cooker. i used commercial ones. i am not a big fan of sous vide. although good for fish.


----------



## Capeditiea

...and here i am eating nilla wafers...


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> ...and here i am eating nilla wafers...


don't forget the banana pudding!


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i shall have to try that some time. :3


----------



## Jacck

almonds, about 20 secs ago


----------



## ldiat

Jacck said:


> almonds, about 20 secs ago


"blue diamond almonds! beat that snack attack"!!


----------



## KenOC

Honey walnut shrimp. I could eat this forever and never stop.


----------



## ZJovicic

Some sort of cabbage stew with meat.


----------



## Flamme

Piece of cake...


----------



## ZJovicic

Bean stew with bacon, and lettuce as salad.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vanilla ice-cream with an espresso.


----------



## KenOC

Frosted Flakes!


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Frosted Flakes!


THERE GREAT!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

This concoction that my dad made, which was with rice, leftover speghetti sauce and meatballs.  it is bombalicous.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> This concoction that my dad made, which was with rice, leftover speghetti sauce and meatballs.  it is bombalicous.


A tip: Check to see if the Ken-L-Ration can was opened or not.


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> THERE GREAT!!!:lol::lol:


Great yes, for dentists' business. Have it without the sugar, as corn flakes.


----------



## Flamme

Home made pizza.


----------



## Capeditiea

Flamme said:


> Home made pizza.


:O i want some.

and here i had leftovers of my dad's concoction... :3


----------



## St Matthew

My toe, and it was nice. I even put some blueberry jam on it, tasted goood!


----------



## Capeditiea

St Matthew said:


> My toe, and it was nice. I even put some blueberry jam on it, tasted goood!


Toe Jam :3


----------



## Norman Gunston

Is that what PoJama people eat?


----------



## St Matthew

Norman Gunston said:


> Is that what PoJama people eat?


It is! It is!


----------



## Flamme

Fresh, salted, kohlrabi slices, yum!


----------



## KenOC

Oh my. Lucille's BBQ sent a coupon for a buy-one get-one-free lunch. This was ideal for a couple of three-meat lunches. I had two portions of baby back ribs and some pulled pork, with mac and cheese (baked with real cheese). My wife had baby back ribs, tri-tip, and a VERY hot link plus potato salad. Oh my. GOOD!

Most of it's in the refrigerator waiting for a later meal. I skipped supper entirely tonight.

Something like this.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A globe artichoke with melted butter.


----------



## ZJovicic

Ćevapi, more precisely banjalučki ćevap. (Variety from Banja Luka)


----------



## ldiat

wings coated w/ a buffalo and blue cheese sauce and 2 roast beef jack daniels bbq sauced sliders...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oven baked Parmesan crusted Cod fillet. Made by me because I read How To Cook Everything by Mark Bittman.


----------



## KenOC

A nice plump corndog. That's a health food, right? Much better cooked crispy in the toaster oven, stay away from the microwave!


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 a hamburger with lettice, cheese, and hot sauce


----------



## ldiat

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Oven baked Parmesan crusted Cod fillet. Made by me because I read How To Cook Everything by Mark Bittman.


WHO? mark bittman. cheese with fish?? ok sounds like a take off of duglere'


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

ldiat said:


> WHO? mark bittman. cheese with fish?? ok sounds like a take off of duglere'


I might have the name wrong. It's a big red book by some guy.


----------



## ldiat

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I might have the name wrong. It's a big red book by some guy.


oh i'm KIDDING! there are so many cook books out there. have fun with it, i do with all my many


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> oh i'm KIDDING! there are so many cook books out there. have fun with it, i do with all my many


I thought you were going to say Derrière


----------



## KenOC

Tres leches bread pudding, available at a local gourmet hamburger joint. Those are chocolate chips, not raisons. I think I'm getting hungry for this.










And the burger. Can anybody resist this?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ham and cheese sandwich (and some orange juice). Ready for work!


----------



## Capeditiea

pop tart


----------



## Marinera

I am thinking what to get for lunch.. this thread makes me double hungry.


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> pop tart


and what flavor?? toasted or right out of the box???


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> and what flavor?? toasted or right out of the box???


smores right out of the box. :3 since it was a late night snack. :3

in the next hour or two imma have beans with beef mixed in.


----------



## hpowders

A dinner roll and low fat cheddar cheese. Raisins and saltine crackers too. Washed down with a Green Mountain Black Diamond Coffee K Cup; black-no milk, no sugar; produces a rich cup, but a bit on the pithy side.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> A dinner roll and low fat cheddar cheese. Raisins and saltine crackers too. Washed down with a Green Mountain Black Diamond Coffee K Cup; black-no milk, no sugar; produces a rich cup, but a bit on the pithy side.


are you awake now?


----------



## Barbebleu

Chicken Panang. Made by my own fair hand.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight my wife made rack of lamb, Trader Joe's baked with salt, pepper, and tarragon. Served with a pesto sauce and spicy vinegary chickpea salad on the side. It was good!!!


----------



## KenOC

For lunch today: Spicy lamb sausage crepe with mushroom gravy. Pretty good! Proceeded by escargot swimming in garlic and butter, which was duly sopped up with crispy baked baguette slices.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, some frozen ravioli entre my wife bought. It was disgusting.


----------



## Merl

Toast and black cherry jam. Mmmmm!


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> For lunch today: Spicy lamb sausage crepe with mushroom gravy. Pretty good! Proceeded by escargot swimming in garlic and butter, which was duly sopped up with crispy baked baguette slices.


i have never viewd-cooked-seen a square crepe nice


----------



## Dr Johnson

It's still a bit hot to eat anything here yet, but I'm enjoying the aromas of whatever the neighbours are cooking on their barbecue.


----------



## id0ntmatter

The last thing I ate was Wetzels Pretzels Cinnabits with Icing on top.


----------



## ldiat

id0ntmatter said:


> The last thing I ate was Wetzels Pretzels Cinnabits with Icing on top.


did you get them at walmart?? they give free samples at the store i go to


----------



## Dr Johnson

Carpaccio of smoked octopus.

Actually, that's a lie because it was a starter, but I thought carpaccio of smoked octopus probably doesn't crop up often in these pages.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grilled bacon and Cumberland sausage in one third of a French stick with mild brown mustard as spread instead of butter.


----------



## Rogerx

Lunch with boiled asparagus, butter sauce and ham.


----------



## Marinera

I'll have chopped liver, roughly mashed potatoes (without milk), beetroot salad and pickled gherkins


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> Grilled bacon and Cumberland sausage in one third of a French stick with mild brown mustard as spread instead of butter.


and what is a "french stick"?


----------



## TxllxT

Macaroni with asparagus (fresh from a gardener).


----------



## Capeditiea

cheese quesadias (i think that is how it is spelt.) :3


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> and what is a "french stick"?


I don't want to describe them in detail, but you can find them in certain unsavory stores and they take batteries.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> I don't want to describe them in detail, but you can find them in certain unsavory stores and they take batteries.


funny, very funny well think its more like a "baguette" after google


----------



## KenOC

This afternoon, the Mexican Jimmy at Pizza 900. Since there were three of us, also ordered the Grand Edo Siciliana. Both were most excellent pizza pies.


----------



## Marinera

Ok.. I had a small bunch of cooked green beans. They were beneath all the vegetables and I completely forgot I had them. They looked like they wouldn't last another hour.. A boiled egg that was also a little too close to the best before date..Lets see..right, also an avocado. I noticed it wasn't ripe at all and tough as a stone only after I cut it.. gnawing on it wasn't much fun. Threw half of it away.. I feel like a harvest mouse or something - a nibble here, a bite there.

Breakfast experience 0 out of 10; wouldn't recommend.


----------



## KenOC

Stuck on this. Again, roasted (Frenched) rack of lamb, baked with rosemary and garden-fresh thyme. Moist and tender with an incredible taste. Thank you Trader Joe's! And my wife, of course.


----------



## Capeditiea

Pepperjack Crackers... (last night...) this morning (well after noon) not entirely sure...


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Stuck on this. Again, roasted (Frenched) rack of lamb, baked with rosemary and garden-fresh thyme. Moist and tender with an incredible taste. Thank you Trader Joe's! And my wife, of course.


domestic or imported? but looks very nice! mint sauce on the side??


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 the rest of the leftover pulled pork from a few days ago. 
*cries i ate yet another animal...


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> domestic or imported? but looks very nice! mint sauce on the side??


That was a commercial picture, but ours looked just like it. From New Zealand. No mint sauce this time, but both pesto sauce and hot mango chutney.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> That was a commercial picture, but ours looked just like it. From New Zealand. No mint sauce this time, but both pesto sauce and hot mango chutney.


very nice sauces..from New Zealand?..Imported. domestic racks are somewhat larger. have cleaned many domestic. imported are already cleaned.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i just realized you both are from Cali :O


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> :O i just realized you both are from Cali :O


yes i am from Socal..... but i am a Yinzer...born and raised in the City of Champions.....Pittsburgh, Pa


----------



## Capeditiea

here i am in the middle of the states... known fairly well as a fly over state... (which is quite true... living here i know how it is just a flyover state...) :O


in related news, i conveniately ate some cheeze-its. Jalepeno and Chedder Jack. Duos


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> yes i am from Socal..... but i am a Yinzer...born and raised in the City of Champions.....Pittsburgh, Pa


I'm Northwest born and raised. But I Moved to SoCal to escape all the Californians moving up there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> I'm Northwest born and raised. But I Moved to SoCal to escape all the Californians moving up there.


I'm Northwest born and raised - I thought you were going to say your from Cheshire..................

In these parts that would be the Pilbara


----------



## Guest

Too much rose Turkish delight.


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> Too much rose Turkish delight.


ok i'm game what is "rose Turkish delight"?


----------



## KenOC

Looking ahead: Just started cooking, sous vide, a small chuck roast. 140F for 48 hours. It will come out pink all through and tender with its connective tissue converted to gelatin. A good flavor and the consistency of prime rib.

Sliced, it will be used with a sour cream sauce with shallots, crimini mushrooms, and various spices for beef Stroganoff. Spooned over egg noodles. Wednesday night!


----------



## Capeditiea

KenOC said:


> Looking ahead: Just started cooking, sous vide, a small chuck roast. 140F for 48 hours. It will come out pink all through and tender with its connective tissue converted to gelatin. A good flavor and the consistency of prime rib.
> 
> Sliced, it will be used with a sour cream sauce with shallots, crimini mushrooms, and various spices for beef Stroganoff. Spooned over egg noodles. Wednesday night!


if i start sprinting continuously i could make it there in time...


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> ok i'm game what is "rose Turkish delight"?


Turkish delight is confectionery. The two traditional flavours are lemon and rose.


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> Turkish delight is confectionery. The two traditional flavours are lemon and rose.
> 
> View attachment 103936


thank you. i have not viewed this confectionery. or mayb by another name.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Looking ahead: Just started cooking, sous vide, a small chuck roast. 140F for 48 hours. It will come out pink all through and tender with its connective tissue converted to gelatin. A good flavor and the consistency of prime rib.
> 
> Sliced, it will be used with a sour cream sauce with shallots, crimini mushrooms, and various spices for beef Stroganoff. Spooned over egg noodles. Wednesday night!


very nice! for your next sous vid recipe: SAUERBRATEN!!


----------



## Capeditiea

...in a few moments, imma have some more cheez-its... as i watch some anime. :3 *nods lately i have been taking a break composing, doing primarily studying past music, watching anime, reading manga, and studying the classical music listener's minds.  thusly once i have this down, i shall effectively make Op. 5 my Symphony No. 1 (not sure what key it will.... wait this isn't the what has been going on in your life thread...) ...but yeah.


----------



## laurie

for lunch ~ delicious scrambled eggs & a half slice of sourdough toast. Through trial & error, I have learned to make _*perfect*_ scrambled eggs ... I'll share my tips if anyone is interested!


----------



## Capeditiea

i had some left over mexican lasanga that my dad made... (my mom's recipe.) a couple weeks ago. which was frozen.  it was as tasty as it was when it was first cooked.


----------



## znapschatz

laurie said:


> for lunch ~ delicious scrambled eggs & a half slice of sourdough toast. Through trial & error, I have learned to make _*perfect*_ scrambled eggs ... I'll share my tips if anyone is interested!


Absolutely, and I'll bet the others would also be interested. 
How timely! I just came home with a shopping that included a dozen eggs.


----------



## ldiat

laurie said:


> for lunch ~ delicious scrambled eggs & a half slice of sourdough toast. Through trial & error, I have learned to make _*perfect*_ scrambled eggs ... I'll share my tips if anyone is interested!


ok i am interested....but just letting you know i just might know it...and some others you may not know but do 'splain


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> i had some left over mexican lasanga that my dad made... (my mom's recipe.) a couple weeks ago. which was frozen.  it was as tasty as it was when it was first cooked.


very nice! i make all 3 versions!


----------



## KenOC

Oh my, that was good! Had the beef stroganoff tonight, served over Dutch-style egg noodles. The beef roast was cooked _sous vide_ at 140F for 48 hours, then sliced and cut into pieces. Pink all through and excellently tender! The sauce included a full cup of sour cream plus sautéed shallots and cremini mushrooms, spiced with fresh tarragon and nutmeg.

Did I mention it was good?


----------



## Capeditiea

KenOC said:


> Oh my, that was good! Had the beef stroganoff tonight, served over Dutch-style egg noodles. The beef roast was cooked _sous vide_ at 140F for 48 hours, then sliced and cut into pieces. Pink all through and excellently tender! The sauce included a full cup of sour cream plus sautéed shallots and cremini mushrooms, spiced with fresh tarragon and nutmeg.
> 
> Did I mention it was good?


i humbly request you grant me some. :3


----------



## ldiat

so my kid(37) is a picky eater. look up the word "picky eater" in the dictionary...her pic is there. so i make bone-in skin on chicken thighs. sauteed them, then added a chopped shallot, tomato and chicken stock. let that simmer on the piano and then added a slurry.----> flour or cornstarch mixed with water made smooth no lumps. added to the skillet and basted the thighs a few. then added sour cream for richness. i tempered the SC first. spooned the SC in a small bowl then added some hot sauce and mixed. then back to the sauce. when ready served with "confetti" rice very nice and flavorful


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> so my kid(37) is a picky eater. look up the word "picky eater" in the dictionary...her pic is there. so i make bone-in skin on chicken thighs. sauteed them, then added a chopped shallot, tomato and chicken stock. let that simmer on the piano and then added a slurry.----> flour or cornstarch mixed with water made smooth no lumps. added to the skillet and basted the thighs a few. then added sour cream for richness. i tempered the SC first. spooned the SC in a small bowl then added some hot sauce and mixed. then back to the sauce. when ready served with "confetti" rice very nice and flavorful


one question... do you play moonlight sonata slurrily while the chicken is simmering?


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> one question... do you play moonlight sonata slurrily while the chicken is simmering?


well KUSC was in the backround...but the request was not played yet


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I play Ionisation when I use the Microwave..........


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I play Ionisation when I use the Microwave..........


my latest microwave usage, while reheating the mexican lasanga, i had earworms of a strange combination of dance for burgess... one of the interpolations of organized sound, the third movement of Vivaldi's Spring, and Marylin Manson's The Dope Show (but sung in sopranno)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I wonder what Microwave Bach taste like


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I wonder what Microwave Bach taste like


sauerkraut and a bratwurst


----------



## Capeditiea

a hamburger my dad just grilled.  with cheese and onions and ketchup.


----------



## agoukass

Saltine crackers.


----------



## KenOC

I've been looking for "real" hot Chinese mustard. Can't buy it in cans or bottles, it seems. But I finally found the real deal on Amazon: It comes as a powder. You mix two parts with three parts water and wait 15 minutes for the heat to develop. This will blow your sinuses out through your ears!










I made one teaspoon of the mustard and mixed it with two teaspoons of Miracle Whip. Then I baked up a half-dozen Trader Joe's frozen spring rolls and used the mix as a dip. Very tasty, and still quite spicy.

Added: You have to mix this up fresh when you want to use it. It loses its punch after a few hours, or so they say. I think that's what Chinese restaurants do, the ones that still bring your mustard to the table in a little dish. The tear-open packets of mustard you sometimes get are different and quite inferior.


----------



## Capeditiea

KenOC said:


> I've been looking for "real" hot Chinese mustard. Can't buy it in cans or bottles, it seems. But I finally found the real deal on Amazon: It comes as a powder. You mix two parts with three parts water and wait 15 minutes for the heat to develop. This will blow your sinuses out through your ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made one teaspoon of the mustard and mixed it with two teaspoons of Miracle Whip. Then I baked up a half-dozen Trader Joe's frozen spring rolls and used the mix as a dip. Very tasty, and still quite spicy.
> 
> Added: You have to mix this up fresh when you want to use it. It loses its punch after a few hours, or so they say. I think that's what Chinese restaurants do, the ones that still bring your mustard to the table in a little dish. The tear-open packets of mustard you sometimes get are different and quite inferior.


so this could cure my ear build up and tinnitus? :O


----------



## Capeditiea

i was about to eat a hamburger... but now i kinda want some of that hot mustard...


----------



## KenOC

Warning: Food porn follows. Women may pass out and strong men blanch.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> a hamburger my dad just grilled.  with cheese and onions and ketchup.


now the onions....raw or sauteed??


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> I've been looking for "real" hot Chinese mustard. Can't buy it in cans or bottles, it seems. But I finally found the real deal on Amazon: It comes as a powder. You mix two parts with three parts water and wait 15 minutes for the heat to develop. This will blow your sinuses out through your ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made one teaspoon of the mustard and mixed it with two teaspoons of Miracle Whip. Then I baked up a half-dozen Trader Joe's frozen spring rolls and used the mix as a dip. Very tasty, and still quite spicy.
> 
> Added: You have to mix this up fresh when you want to use it. It loses its punch after a few hours, or so they say. I think that's what Chinese restaurants do, the ones that still bring your mustard to the table in a little dish. The tear-open packets of mustard you sometimes get are different and quite inferior.


I do think "coleman's mustard" can work also. same thing add HOH


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Warning: Food porn follows. Women may pass out and strong men blanch.


aahhh come on...just a little bity burger....


----------



## ldiat

i was to make good old burgers..but the wife orde............asks me to make "salisbury steak" so i do. add sauteed onions and garlic to the ground meat, then brown both side then add then simmer in a brown sauce i made first for 40 mins or so....served with rice pilaf and buttered broccoli, and grilled french bread.


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> I do think "coleman's mustard" can work also. same thing add HOH


That could well be (I haven't tried Colman's mustard powder). The only difference I can see is that the S&B product contains turmeric while Colman's does not, but that may be primarily for coloring.


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> now the onions....raw or sauteed??


raw.


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> aahhh come on...just a little bity burger....


:O that looks huge...


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


>


Where is that from? What restaurant and town?

BTW, it looks like a monster rising up to strike.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> That could well be (I haven't tried Colman's mustard powder). The only difference I can see is that the S&B product contains turmeric while Colman's does not, but that may be primarily for coloring.


yes and mayb some flavor. that mustard can b hot


----------



## Capeditiea

a cheese sandwich with honey mustard as a dipping sauce... 

to pay ode to all this mustard talk... :3


----------



## KenOC

Fritz Kobus said:


> Where is that from? What restaurant and town?
> 
> BTW, it looks like a monster rising up to strike.


Believe that burger is from Hodad's in San Diego.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O is that Frank Zappa on the sign? 

*note to self, go there if i ever go to san diego... 



but the last thing i ate was a simple cheese sandwich due to the fact i woke up from a stomach ache / migraine. the stomach ache is better... and the migraine is starting to feel better after taking migraine meds.


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> raw.


no i always saute the onions and garlic for meatloaf-stuffed pepper mix. more flavor and stops much indigestion later on


----------



## SixFootScowl

Woke at 8:40 am. Had several cups of coffee, then 40 grams of dark chocolate. Nothing else until just now 2:30 pm when I ate breakfast. Two bowls of this sopped in fruit juice:


----------



## Capeditiea

:O that could be eaten with fruit juice? :O


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> :O that could be eaten with fruit juice? :O


I hate milk! Have been sopping my cereal in fruit juice for 30 years now.


----------



## ldiat

i bought 2 whole chickens. split one down the back -butterflyed(spatchcock)- then seasoned and roasted. now the other one. boned it out and separated it to 2 legs 2 thighs 4 breasts and 4 wings and the 2 tenderloins. now first roasted the bones from the back, breast and wing tips. and made roasted chicken stock.(when i make it i place a onion cut in half and placed on the burner to turn black. gives a nice color to the stock) now i have chicken stock for soup-jus-demi glace.
with the cut up chicken browned in a skillet, then roasted and basted with BBQ sauce. served with potato salad. pretty good


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> i bought 2 whole chickens. split one down the back -butterflyed(spatchcock)- then seasoned and roasted. now the other one. boned it out and separated it to 2 legs 2 thighs 4 breasts and 4 wings and the 2 tenderloins. now first roasted the bones from the back, breast and wing tips. and made roasted chicken stock.(when i make it i place a onion cut in half and placed on the burner to turn black. gives a nice color to the stock) now i have chicken stock for soup-jus-demi glace.
> with the cut up chicken browned in a skillet, then roasted and basted with BBQ sauce. served with potato salad. pretty good


*nods, i think it would be worth the migraine to try this.


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> *nods, i think it would be worth the migraine to try this.


very easy peasy...a little cut here a snip there...next bone out the whole chicken and stuff and roll and roast...


----------



## LezLee

Lunch of home-made lentil & mushroom soup (I have this most days), followed by a cheese omelet. Yum.


----------



## Capeditiea

i had a sandwich with a bunch of things on it.  with potato salad and macaroni salad. 

:3 soon we will have cake, to celebrate my grandpa's birthday.


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> Lunch of home-made lentil & mushroom soup (I have this most days), followed by a cheese omelet. Yum.


i really do like this soup. like lentils a lot. can do a salad also red ones!


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> i had a sandwich with a bunch of things on it.  with potato salad and macaroni salad.
> 
> :3 soon we will have cake, to celebrate my grandpa's birthday.


ooohhhh a "Dagwood" sandwich with cake on it...sweet n savory


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> i really do like this soup. like lentils a lot. can do a salad also red ones!


i first read soup as soap... :O


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


> i really do like this soup. like lentils a lot. can do a salad also red ones!


*Lentil and mushroom soup*

My favourite recipe is from Nigel Slater's 'Real Food':

For 4 portions

Olive oil - about 1 dessertspoon
2 medium onions, chopped
2 cloves garlic or 1 teasp. garlic powder
1 teasp. chili powder
About 150g chestnut (brown) mushrooms, chopped into chunks
About 150g red lentils
1 litre veg. stock
Worcestershire sauce
Lemon juice

Cook the chopped onions in the oil until soft, then add the garlic ((peeled and crushed), and the chili powder. Cook very briefly then add the chopped mushrooms. Add the lentils, then the stock. Bring to the boil then turn the heat down, cover with lid and simmer for about 30 mins, stirring halfway through. 
Add a few shakes of Worcs. sauce and a few squirts of lemon juice, though I no longer bother with these.
You can leave the soup chunky as it is but I prefer to give it a whizz.

I've found I've adjusted it over the years - I like more chili, my sister likes less.


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> *Lentil and mushroom soup*
> 
> My favourite recipe is from Nigel Slater's 'Real Food':
> 
> For 4 portions
> 
> Olive oil - about 1 dessertspoon
> 2 medium onions, chopped
> 2 cloves garlic or 1 teasp. garlic powder
> 1 teasp. chili powder
> About 150g chestnut (brown) mushrooms, chopped into chunks
> About 150g red lentils
> 1 litre veg. stock
> Worcestershire sauce
> Lemon juice
> 
> Cook the chopped onions in the oil until soft, then add the garlic ((peeled and crushed), and the chili powder. Cook very briefly then add the chopped mushrooms. Add the lentils, then the stock. Bring to the boil then turn the heat down, cover with lid and simmer for about 30 mins, stirring halfway through.
> Add a few shakes of Worcs. sauce and a few squirts of lemon juice, though I no longer bother with these.
> You can leave the soup chunky as it is but I prefer to give it a whizz.
> 
> I've found I've adjusted it over the years - I like more chili, my sister likes less.


very nice i will try. sounds good


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

A horse. Would have like to have known beforehand that "hungry enough to eat a horse" was just a phrase and not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## LezLee

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> A horse. Would have like to have known beforehand that "hungry enough to eat a horse" was just a phrase and not meant to be taken literally.


I had horse on French train once, though I didn't know till I'd eaten it. It wasn't bad, just rather dense, a bit like venison.


----------



## Capeditiea

minced ham mixed with onions and mayo. and some potato salad.


----------



## ldiat

pan fried chicken thighs, braised with garlic-onions-and tomato sauce. then added some sugar(tone the acidity down of the tomatoes) and some espagnole sauce for flavor and some body. then added some chicken jus(reduced chicken stock-strong). served with some buttered corn and pasta tossed with butter cheese and some more of the jus. Yum!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You should try Emu salami, its not bad

http://www.samthebutcher.com.au/emu-sausages/


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You should try Emu salami, its not bad
> 
> http://www.samthebutcher.com.au/emu-sausages/


do not have to... have had a few times very good!


----------



## KenOC

A nice chicken drumstick with Rice-A-Roni. Rice-A-Roni is actually quite good, I recommend it.


----------



## Marinera

LezLee said:


> *Lentil and mushroom soup*
> 
> My favourite recipe is from Nigel Slater's 'Real Food':
> 
> For 4 portions
> 
> Olive oil - about 1 dessertspoon
> 2 medium onions, chopped
> 2 cloves garlic or 1 teasp. garlic powder
> 1 teasp. chili powder
> About 150g chestnut (brown) mushrooms, chopped into chunks
> About 150g red lentils
> 1 litre veg. stock
> Worcestershire sauce
> Lemon juice
> 
> Cook the chopped onions in the oil until soft, then add the garlic ((peeled and crushed), and the chili powder. Cook very briefly then add the chopped mushrooms. Add the lentils, then the stock. Bring to the boil then turn the heat down, cover with lid and simmer for about 30 mins, stirring halfway through.
> Add a few shakes of Worcs. sauce and a few squirts of lemon juice, though I no longer bother with these.
> You can leave the soup chunky as it is but I prefer to give it a whizz.
> 
> I've found I've adjusted it over the years - I like more chili, my sister likes less.


This sounds nice. Perhaps some smoked lardons too...


----------



## Capeditiea

Crazy Hot Pop Chips


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> A nice chicken drumstick with Rice-A-Roni. Rice-A-Roni is actually quite good, I recommend it.


its a San Francisco treat!


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> its a San Francisco treat!


And it actually *is* from San Francisco. The story of its invention is amusing, on Wiki.


----------



## Capeditiea

KenOC said:


> And it actually *is* from San Francisco. The story of its invention is amusing, on Wiki.


which led me to this... after summoning the curiousity bug related topics. :O https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campsicnemus_popeye


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Too much of an egg roll. After probably already too much of sub par dumplings. And coke. yeah, I could be happier.


----------



## ldiat

tonite making a white sharp cheddar cheese and turkey sausage quiche! with sauteed onions-red/yellow peppers.


----------



## KenOC

Visited KFC today for the first time in years. Formerly Kentucky Fried Chicken, it was founded and developed by Colonel Harland David Sanders, whose white-suited goateed likeness is well known. He sold his chain at the age of 73 but remained its spokesman.

After the chain was acquired by Hueblein Inc., a liquor mega-distributor, he became critical of the food and often held impromptu news conferences outside of stores where he had been served bad food. A sample of his comments:

"My God, that gravy is horrible. They buy tap water for 15 to 20 cents a thousand gallons and then they mix it with flour and starch and end up with pure wallpaper paste. And I know wallpaper paste, by God, because I've seen my mother make it. ... There's no nutrition in it and they ought not to be allowed to sell it. ... crispy recipe is nothing in the world but a damn fried doughball stuck on some chicken."

Heublein sued him but had no luck (maybe because it was true). In any event, things seem to have improved. I had the "Crispy Colonel," a slab of crispy fried chicken served in a bun with mayo and pickles, along with some decent fries, a cookie, and soft drink. Five bucks and really pretty good.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Visited KFC today for the first time in years. Formerly Kentucky Fried Chicken, it was founded and developed by Colonel Harland David Sanders, whose white-suited goateed likeness is well known. He sold his chain at the age of 73 but remained its spokesman.
> 
> After the chain was acquired by Hueblein Inc., a liquor mega-distributor, he became critical of the food and often held impromptu news conferences outside of stores where he had been served bad food. A sample of his comments:
> 
> "My God, that gravy is horrible. They buy tap water for 15 to 20 cents a thousand gallons and then they mix it with flour and starch and end up with pure wallpaper paste. And I know wallpaper paste, by God, because I've seen my mother make it. ... There's no nutrition in it and they ought not to be allowed to sell it. ... crispy recipe is nothing in the world but a damn fried doughball stuck on some chicken."
> 
> Heublein sued him but had no luck (maybe because it was true). In any event, things seem to have improved. I had the "Crispy Colonel," a slab of crispy fried chicken served in a bun with mayo and pickles, along with some decent fries, a cookie, and soft drink. Five bucks and really pretty good.


now then. if one mixes the "packet" for the "good seasoning italian" salad dressing mix, into the batter for the fried chicken, its one herb/spice short of the original..


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I've finally perfected pizza. The crust is awesome. Toppings are portobello mushrooms, green olives and fresh basil. I use a tiny bit of PEI cheddar on the mozzarella. The fresh basil and oregano are from my garden, all the ingredients are fresh, organic, Canadian - except for the olives. (which... just don't grow in Canada)

View attachment 104966


----------



## laurie

^^^

That looks delicious! You obviously have much more refined taste buds than the average goat ~
they really will eat almost anything! :lol:


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Yes, I once saw a goat eat a roof shingle off his own little house - an actual tar and gravel shingle! I knew the reputation of goats eating anything, but I didn't believe it until I saw it.


----------



## Guest

Where's the goat's cheese, Goaty MacGoatface?


----------



## laurie

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> Yes, I once saw a goat eat a roof shingle off his own little house - an actual tar and gravel shingle! I knew the reputation of goats eating anything, but I didn't believe it until I saw it.


Yeah, it's crazy what they can, & will eat ... in my little corner of the world, wild blackberry brambles (the very same as the briars that engulfed Sleeping Beauty's castle for 100 years!) are the scourge of gardeners & landowners; they can completely cover huge areas of land in no time at all ~ & those thorns are _wicked_! (I have the permanent scar on my leg to prove it; that thorn easily sliced through my heavy jeans to rip my skin right open!). There are 'goat guys' who make a good living renting out their goat herds to clear (eat!) the brambles away .... apparently with no injury to the goats at all!


----------



## ldiat

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I've finally perfected pizza. The crust is awesome. Toppings are portobello mushrooms, green olives and fresh basil. I use a tiny bit of PEI cheddar on the mozzarella. The fresh basil and oregano are from my garden, all the ingredients are fresh, organic, Canadian - except for the olives. (which... just don't grow in Canada)
> 
> View attachment 104966


very nice! looks great!


----------



## Capeditiea

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I've finally perfected pizza. The crust is awesome. Toppings are portobello mushrooms, green olives and fresh basil. I use a tiny bit of PEI cheddar on the mozzarella. The fresh basil and oregano are from my garden, all the ingredients are fresh, organic, Canadian - except for the olives. (which... just don't grow in Canada)
> 
> View attachment 104966


:O i am coming over... i have one request don't eat my clothes... last time i went to a goat's place they ate my clothing... :O and now i only have three outfits. :O


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I better give some credit - I learned a hell of a lot about pizza (but.. not so much about goats) from this great web page:

*Jeff Varasano's Famous New York Pizza Recipe*



dogen said:


> Where's the goat's cheese, Goaty MacGoatface?


I think I'll keep my pizza goat-free. (..for the moment)



laurie said:


> Yeah, it's crazy what they can, & will eat ... in my little corner of the world, wild blackberry brambles (the very same as the briars that engulfed Sleeping Beauty's castle for 100 years!) are the scourge of gardeners & landowners; they can completely cover huge areas of land in no time at all ~ & those thorns are _wicked_! (I have the permanent scar on my leg to prove it; that thorn easily sliced through my heavy jeans to rip my skin right open!). There are 'goat guys' who make a good living renting out their goat herds to clear (eat!) the brambles away .... apparently with no injury to the goats at all!


Yes, I used to live in BC - just north of your "Pacific Northwest" (why so specific - is there a "Pacific North_east_" or "_Atlantic_ Northwest"? We just call it our West Coast) and I know all about those invasive blackberries. The goats are super-heroes for cleaning that up. Hooray for the goats! Well done, guys.



Capeditiea said:


> :O i am coming over... i have one request don't eat my clothes... last time i went to a goat's place they ate my clothing... :O and now i only have three outfits. :O


I'm impressed that you went to a goat's place. Most people don't visit goats in their houses. (probably find it too... goaty)


----------



## ldiat

and tonight for dinner....Chicken and Corn Chowder!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Some colby-jack.


----------



## KenOC

Cooking tonight, _sous vide_ lamb shanks. Two nice shanks from the Persian market. Drizzle with olive oil, season liberally with sea-salt flakes and freshly ground black pepper. Surround with garden-fresh thyme and vacuum seal in cooking bags.

Cook in hot water at 144F for 48 hours. Remove from bags and clean off thyme. Sear with a cooking torch. Serve hot with mustard-shallot sauce for dipping.

We've had this before and it's always delicious. The meat is tender and falling off the bones. The dogs love the shank bones, which have a lot of marrow. Will report Monday after dinner!


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Cooking tonight, _sous vide_ lamb shanks. Two nice shanks from the Persian market. Drizzle with olive oil, season liberally with sea-salt flakes and freshly ground black pepper. Surround with garden-fresh thyme and vacuum seal in cooking bags.
> 
> Cook in hot water at 144F for 48 hours. Remove from bags and clean off thyme. Sear with a cooking torch. Serve hot with mustard-shallot sauce for dipping.
> 
> We've had this before and it's always delicious. The meat is tender and falling off the bones. The dogs love the shank bones, which have a lot of marrow. Will report Monday after dinner!


very nice! looks good! and it reads like a menu item!


----------



## KenOC

As promised, reporting back on the _sous vide_ lamb shanks. Finished cooking at 50 hours tonight. Seared nicely with the torch. Whipped up some dipping sauce using red wine vinegar, Dijon mustard, and a chopped shallot. Lots of meat, so served without a starch, just a simple mixed salad.

We both thought the shanks were tremendous, tasty and super-tender. And the dogs worked on the shank bones for over two hours, getting the last bit of marrow out.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vegemite Sandwich


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Vegemite Sandwich
> View attachment 105262


What the ...? I had to look up Vegemite - because I thought it was mites on vegetables, ground up into a paste. I read the description, but I still don't know what the hell it is. I don't get it. What a strange thing to eat on toast. But then, if you're in Australia, you probably eat barbecued wallabies or deep fried dingo.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Banana in pyjama


----------



## ldiat

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> What the ...? I had to look up Vegemite - because I thought it was mites on vegetables, ground up into a paste. I read the description, but I still don't know what the hell it is. I don't get it. What a strange thing to eat on toast. But then, if you're in Australia, you probably eat barbecued wallabies or deep fried dingo.


i agree can not handel Vegemite. its a Aussie thing


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> As promised, reporting back on the _sous vide_ lamb shanks. Finished cooking at 50 hours tonight. Seared nicely with the torch. Whipped up some dipping sauce using red wine vinegar, Dijon mustard, and a chopped shallot. Lots of meat, so served without a starch, just a simple mixed salad.
> 
> We both thought the shanks were tremendous, tasty and super-tender. And the dogs worked on the shank bones for over two hours, getting the last bit of marrow out.


the lamb shanks sound and look good, but 50 hrs??? we used to do them in a large roasting pan with a mirepoix and broth or stock. did them 2 hrs or so in a 375F oven. some time glaze them with Korean BBQ sauce. true need to b well done.
q


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> the lamb shanks sound and look good, but 50 hrs??? we used to do them in a large roasting pan with a mirepoix and broth or stock. did them 2 hrs or so in a 375F oven. some time glaze them with Korean BBQ sauce. true need to b well done.
> q


That's 50 hours in a water bath (vacuum-bagged first) at 144F. Not unusual for _sous vide_ cooking.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


----------



## Gordontrek

I broke my fast-food-abstinence thing and chowed down on a Bacon King Whopper from Burger King. Hey, I worked my tail off all morning cleaning out my grandma's enormous house. She was a low-key hoarder and had like 7 cats that practically had free run of the place. I'm talking NASTY furniture everywhere that she should have thrown away 20 years ago. I wrestled 2 huge truckloads of that stuff out the tiny front door and took it to the dump. I was mildly ticked off AND hungry at the end of the ordeal, and that big greasy calorie-laden burger was calling my name. I succumbed. And I regret nothing!


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> That's 50 hours in a water bath (vacuum-bagged first) at 144F. Not unusual for _sous vide_ cooking.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


Pierre and Michel Troisgros used it also for Foie Gras at there place. both have passed. there nephew is running the place last tine i watched. 3 stars in the Michelin book. unless they lost a star. Keller uses it at the French Laundry for some of his fish courses. its been awhie. we used it for chicken in the kitchen i worked. i do not like it for steaks. some chefs use it often. right temp always R MR MED, and who care about WELL.....burn it:lol:


----------



## KenOC

We don't use _sous vide_ much for poultry, steaks, or fish. Best for us is chuck roast (it comes out close to prime rib), lamb, and ribs, esp. baby back ribs. Normally the meat has to be charred a bit afterwards, either in a hot skillet, broiled in the oven, or with a culinary torch.

A couple of weeks ago my wife made a killer beef Stroganoff with chuck roast cooked _sous vide_. I think it was the best I've ever had.

Here's the rib recipe I've used. It's good!

http://www.alcoholian.com/sous-vide-barbeque-baby-back-ribs/


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> We don't use _sous vide_ much for poultry, steaks, or fish. Best for us is chuck roast (it comes out close to prime rib), lamb, and ribs, esp. baby back ribs. Normally the meat has to be charred a bit afterwards, either in a hot skillet, broiled in the oven, or with a culinary torch.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago my wife made a killer beef Stroganoff with chuck roast cooked _sous vide_. I think it was the best I've ever had.
> 
> Here's the rib recipe I've used. It's good!
> 
> http://www.alcoholian.com/sous-vide-barbeque-baby-back-ribs/


very nice! yes browned or seared in a hot skillet for color and crispness


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, chicken tikka masala with basmati rice. Yes, it's the Trader Joe's frozen entrée, and it's pretty good! I had a nice spoonful of mango-ginger chutney on the side.










TJ's boasts an "authentic Indian recipe", but it seems the dish may well have been invented in Glasgow, Scotland...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_tikka_masala#Origins


----------



## KenOC

The wife didn't feel like cooking tonight so after taking the dogs to walk at the park she grabbed a couple of Whoppers. I had forgotten over the years that these were actually pretty good. The official description is "a quarter pound of savory flame-grilled beef topped with juicy tomatoes, fresh lettuce, creamy mayonnaise, ketchup, crunchy pickles, and sliced white onions on a soft sesame seed bun." A bit drippy and messy, but quite tasty.

Who remembers the men's briefs you could buy with the Burger King logo and the words, in the official bold script, "Home of the Whopper"?


----------



## Digger

To-night I have had a 10oz Rump Steak -Roast Potatoes -3 veg --washed down with a chilled San-Miguel:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> The wife didn't feel like cooking tonight so after taking the dogs to walk at the park she grabbed a couple of Whoppers. I had forgotten over the years that these were actually pretty good. The official description is "a quarter pound of savory flame-grilled beef topped with juicy tomatoes, fresh lettuce, creamy mayonnaise, ketchup, crunchy pickles, and sliced white onions on a soft sesame seed bun." A bit drippy and messy, but quite tasty.
> 
> Who remembers the men's briefs you could buy with the Burger King logo and the words, in the official bold script, "Home of the Whopper"?


now here is the joke and i will not post the punch line. "why did Dairy Queen marry Burger King?"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Shortbread .


----------



## Fredx2098

I'm currently eating some spaghetti. Rock and roll.


----------



## KenOC

Had sous vide baby back ribs tonight. Started them Thursday and they came out great. Here's the recipe I used:

1. Peel the membrane away from the bone side of a rack (or half-rack) of ribs.
2. Apply rub vigorously on both sides. I used Bad Byron's Butt Rub (really.)
3. Refrigerate, covered, overnight to let the ribs season.
4. Vacuum bag and cook 20 hours in 145F (63C) water.
5. Remove from water and refrigerate the sealed bags for a few hours.
6. Take the ribs from the bags and baste lightly with BBQ sauce. I used Trader Joe's Smokey Kansas City, which is very good.
7. Get a nice carmelized crust using a BBQ grill, a culinary torch, or by broiling in an oven. I used my big toaster oven.
8. Serve with BBQ sauce on the side. Cut rib by rib, and eat.

The advantages of sous vide cooking for the ribs are a very tender yet firm meat, still a bit pink all the way through, more moist than usual, no meat shrinkage (pulling away from the bone), and better infusion of the rub's flavor throughout.

The picture is from the web page with the original recipe. See post #2611.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Had sous vide baby back ribs tonight. Started them Thursday and they came out great. Here's the recipe I used:
> 
> 1. Peel the membrane away from the bone side of a rack (or half-rack) of ribs.
> 2. Apply rub vigorously on both sides. I used Bad Byron's Butt Rub (really.)
> 3. Refrigerate, covered, overnight to let the ribs season.
> 4. Vacuum bag and cook 20 hours in 145F (63C) water.
> 5. Remove from water and refrigerate the sealed bags for a few hours.
> 6. Take the ribs from the bags and baste lightly with BBQ sauce. I used Trader Joe's Smokey Kansas City, which is very good.
> 7. Get a nice carmelized crust using a BBQ grill, a culinary torch, or by broiling in an oven. I used my big toaster oven.
> 8. Serve with BBQ sauce on the side. Cut rib by rib, and eat.
> 
> The advantages of sous vide cooking for the ribs are a very tender yet firm meat, still a bit pink all the way through, more moist than usual, no meat shrinkage (pulling away from the bone), and better infusion of the rub's flavor throughout.
> 
> The picture is from the web page with the original recipe. See post #2611.


very nice! looks good!


----------



## ldiat

just for FYI and not for the last post.... but i hate the word "baby" pertaining to food. when i used to order bread the baker had "baby rounds" of bread. but i called them "tiny" and baby carrots? Mini carrots baby back ribs? how about young back ribs. just do not like the word "baby" to food just me. nothing to do with the nice post about ribs by KenOC

ps i know i'm weird


----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> very nice! looks good!


Exceedingly good, eminently gobbleworthy! Cooking BBQ ribs in hot water sounds strange, but it works.

Sous vide gear is now very cheap, compared with when I bought mine. Here's a sample.

https://www.amazon.com/Chefman-Sous-Vide-Temperature-Programmable/dp/B077P73F2V/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand

Home made pizza brother. A low 60% hydration dough and a simple Margarita topping. Unfortunately my oven is only 250c.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Exceedingly good, eminently gobbleworthy! Cooking BBQ ribs in hot water sounds strange, but it works.
> 
> Sous vide gear is now very cheap, compared with when I bought mine. Here's a sample.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chefman-Sous-Vide-Temperature-Programmable/dp/B077P73F2V/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> *[SUB][SUP]
> [/SUP][/SUB]*​


yes i know the price is down. i can make one using slow cooker and a food saver. had one and burned it up! i still cook traditionally. but i have been splitting whole chickens( spatchcocked) then roasting. i'll use the oven for back ribs. 2 hrs as i baste with bbq sauce. that lidia on create tv cuts up the back ribs then braises them and add them to sauce for pasta. bone-in. 
never saw that b4. she is very rustic


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Shortbread .


does mama like it??


----------



## Metairie Road

ldiat said:


> just for FYI and not for the last post.... but i hate the word "baby" pertaining to food. when i used to order bread the baker had "baby rounds" of bread. but i called them "tiny" and baby carrots? Mini carrots baby back ribs? how about young back ribs. just do not like the word "baby" to food just me. nothing to do with the nice post about ribs by KenOC
> 
> ps i know i'm weird


I know what you mean, I'm the same way. My local deli now has a line of 'cantankerous old fart' food items just for me.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## KenOC

Not the last but the next. My wife just made a beautiful artichoke heart and tuna quiche, a big one, lots of eggs, cream, and Swiss and gruyere cheese in a nice shell. Can't wait for breakfast!

She's Chinese, from Taiwan, but has certainly picked up a few things since. Excellent borscht, for instance.


----------



## KenOC

“Prime rib” sandwiches tonight. Salt and pepper a two-pound chuck roast, vacuum bag it, and cook it sous vide at 137F (58c) for 48 hours.

Pour off and save the liquid that has come out of the meat. Boil it to solidify the stuff you want to get rid of. Strain it into a pan or bowl using a paper towel in a screen strainer. Add an equal amount of chicken or beef stock and then add some soy sauce and pepper to taste, to make the au jus.

Heat some rolls, slice the meat, and serve the sandwiches along with the au jus and horseradish. Good!

Yes, chuck roast cooked this way has the texture of prime rib and good flavor as well.


----------



## DaveM

Last night, had a big juicy cheeseburger & fries. Due to some pretty bad lipid numbers and inability to take Statins (severe muscle reaction) have had to rely on a strict diet for years which ruled out things like burgers and fries. But now have started the relatively new injectable drug, Repatha, and the ‘bad’ cholesterol is lower than that of a newborn babe!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yesterday I had a chocolate fudge cookie in the morning, then a piece of pizza for lunch followed a couple hours later by a chocolate bar, another chocolate fudge cookie, a chunk of chocolate almond bark, and three hadfulls of crackers. Then around 6 pm I ate another piece of pizza and then around 830 I had two more pieces of pizza and some vegetables, followed by chocolate ice cream.


----------



## starthrower

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yesterday I had a chocolate fudge cookie in the morning, then a piece of pizza for lunch followed a couple hours later by a chocolate bar, another chocolate fudge cookie, a chunk of chocolate almond bark, and three hadfulls of crackers. Then around 6 pm I ate another piece of pizza and then around 830 I had two more pieces of pizza and some vegetables, followed by chocolate ice cream.


Do you work out a lot, or weigh 300 lbs?


----------



## atsizat

Egg.

It says the message is too short so I should make it longer.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> "Prime rib" sandwiches tonight. Salt and pepper a two-pound chuck roast, vacuum bag it, and cook it sous vide at 137F (58c) for 48 hours.
> 
> Pour off and save the liquid that has come out of the meat. Boil it to solidify the stuff you want to get rid of. Strain it into a pan or bowl using a paper towel in a screen strainer. Add an equal amount of chicken or beef stock and then add some soy sauce and pepper to taste, to make the au jus.
> 
> Heat some rolls, slice the meat, and serve the sandwiches along with the au jus and horseradish. Good!
> 
> Yes, chuck roast cooked this way has the texture of prime rib and good flavor as well.


sounds good and also like "french dips"


----------



## ldiat

DaveM said:


> Last night, had a big juicy cheeseburger & fries. Due to some pretty bad lipid numbers and inability to take Statins (severe muscle reaction) have had to rely on a strict diet for years which ruled out things like burgers and fries. But now have started the relatively new injectable drug, Repatha, and the 'bad' cholesterol is lower than that of a newborn babe!


cool! try turkey burgers. i mixed cooked barley, steamed and cool diced carrots and celery(peppers if wanted) S&P and some bread crumbs just to hold togather. form-grill-eat like burger and we served sweet n sour onions on top


----------



## ldiat

atsizat said:


> Egg.
> 
> It says the message is too short so I should make it longer.


sounds like the message was implying "egg on your face":lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> Do you work out a lot, or weigh 300 lbs?


I am 6'1" weiging 180 pounds before I jump in the shower in the morning and walk about 1 mile a day.


----------



## starthrower

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am 6'1" weiging 180 pounds before I jump in the shower in the morning and walk about 1 mile a day.


You're thinner than me. I'm 5' 9" and weigh 175. I should be about 160, but I like to eat. I do hit the gym 2-3 times every week so my heart's in good shape.


----------



## Ingélou

A small wedge of stilton with a glass of Rioja.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> You're thinner than me. I'm 5' 9" and weigh 175. I should be about 160, but I like to eat. I do hit the gym 2-3 times every week so my heart's in good shape.


Well, with me it is not a lot of muscle and more than enough fat, have a donut that is easy enough to hide with my height. My pants are tight every evening after dinner.


----------



## ldiat

well for the first time evereek i made a "German Pancake". i used a 10" cast iron skillet and it was very good. i had no fruit. but used maple syrup and still nice. and instead of all milk used half coffee flavored cream. the sides puffed very high as i used a electric mixer to beat the eggs. more air to the whites.


----------



## aleazk

I just ate a lot of ice cream... and now I'm paying the digestive consequences of that sin. Oh, god, but it was worth it!


----------



## KenOC

Excellent dinner tonight. My wife got a nicely filleted duck breast and roasted it in a maple syrup sauce. The duck, with its crispy skin and moist tender meat, was cut up and served on a hash brown potato cake with the juices pour over it. A salad on the side…

I’m happy.


----------



## ldiat

ok got a leg of goat. not very big but broke it down the way one breaks a leg of veal. with the trim and bones made a stock. and had left the top round the bottom round the flank and 2 assorted cuts. small but braised them with carrots-celery-onion and garlic. 2 hrs or so. then used a hand held bender and made the sauce. the veggies are real soft so no need to thicken w/ slurry or roux. it sliced real nice and was very tasty


----------



## Sun Junqing

just had my breakfast....馒头 in english mantou?


----------



## KenOC

Sun Junqing said:


> just had my breakfast....馒头 in english mantou?


I used to live in Sacramento, California. The Chinese living there called it Sange Mantou (three mantous). :lol: Interesting story about this:

"A popular Chinese legend relates that the name mantou actually originated from the homophonous word mántóu, which literally means "barbarian's head".

"The legend was set in the Three Kingdoms period (220-280 CE) when Zhuge Liang, the Chancellor of the state of Shu Han, led the Shu army on a campaign against Nanman forces in the southern lands of Shu, which correspond to roughly present-day Yunnan, China, and northern Myanmar.

"After subduing the Nanman king Meng Huo, Zhuge Liang led the army back to Shu, but met a swift-flowing river which defied all attempts to cross it. A barbarian lord informed him that in olden days, the barbarians would sacrifice 49 men and throw their heads into the river to appease the river deity and allow them to cross. As Zhuge Liang did not want to cause any more of his men to lose their lives, he ordered his men to slaughter the livestock the army brought along, and fill their meat into buns shaped roughly like human heads (round with a flat base). The buns were then thrown into the river. After a successful crossing, he named the bun "barbarian's head" (mántóu, 蠻頭, which evolved into the modern 饅頭)."


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


> ok got a leg of goat. not very big but broke it down the way one breaks a leg of veal. with the trim and bones made a stock. and had left the top round the bottom round the flank and 2 assorted cuts. small but braised them with carrots-celery-onion and garlic. 2 hrs or so. then used a hand held bender and made the sauce. the veggies are real soft so no need to thicken w/ slurry or roux. it sliced real nice and was very tasty


Slurry? Yuk! 
In British English: Manure slurry, a mixture of animal waste, organic matter, and sometimes water often known simply as "slurry" in agricultural use, used as fertilizer after ageing in a slurry pit


----------



## KenOC

LezLee said:


> Slurry? Yuk!
> In British English: Manure slurry, a mixture of animal waste, organic matter, and sometimes water often known simply as "slurry" in agricultural use, used as fertilizer after ageing in a slurry pit


I think "slurry" is not quite so offensive a word. For instance, in the mining of coal, it's often mixed with water into "coal slurry" that can be quickly transported long distances in pipes. Naturally it has to be dewatered and dried on the other end!


----------



## KenOC

Just popped two fat lamb shanks into the sous vide pot. They'll cook at 144F (62C) for 48 hours. They're for my son and future daughter-in-law, who will be here on Sunday. Will serve with a mustard-shallot sauce and a side salad plus cauliflower or corn.

I've made this a time or two before and it's always fantastic, juicy and super-tender. Here's the recipe, though with a different sauce:

https://remcooks.com/2013/05/30/lamb-shank-sous-vide-with-red-wine-sauce/


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> Slurry? Yuk!
> In British English: Manure slurry, a mixture of animal waste, organic matter, and sometimes water often known simply as "slurry" in agricultural use, used as fertilizer after ageing in a slurry pit


no slurry can be corn starch mixed with cold water to thicken a broth. or one can use flour and water w/ the same results. a cooking term


----------



## SixFootScowl

I haven't et yet today. Does coffee count? That I am having right now.


----------



## KenOC

Just now: Flamin' Hot Cheetos! These things are _seriously _warm.


----------



## hpowders

Al dente spaghetti in homemade tomato/meat sauce. Chicken breast slices marinated in soy sauce and ginger. A rather large portion of baby green peas. One slice of 5 grain Italian bread. A small bottle of caffeine-free diet Coke. A medium-sized organic red delicious apple.

Tempting the community with photos would be unfairly tempting and cruel.....especially those that are so much larger than life.


----------



## Totenfeier

Last night. Pumpkin spice cake with plenty of whipped cream. Unfortunate consequences ensued this morning. My own fault, really.


----------



## KenOC

Tuna Helper tonight, really quite a nice comfort food. Canned tuna from Trader Joe's has real chunky tuna meat, unlike the big-name brands that seem to have only messy fish flakes and paste.


----------



## eljr




----------



## KenOC

Tomorrow morning, a 10-ounce bone-in pork chop from Mimi's. I have a free entrée coupon, yea!


----------



## KenOC

Well, the pork chop was a real disappointment. But my wife made hot and sour soup tonight. Plenty of hot peppers and vinegar, strips of boiled pork, a handful of black tree fungus (Chinese: tree ears), bamboo shoots, tofu, an egg, some corn starch, white pepper, soy sauce, some sesame oil, and a bit of sugar -- sprinkled with chopped green onion.

This is really better than we have found in any restaurants around here. Tremendous! We agreed that the pork really should have more fat – strips of pork belly will do the job next time.


----------



## KenOC

Mmmm. A Habit Charburger with a side of Sriracha Lime Spicy Green Beans, tempura style, with ranch dressing as a dip. Good!


----------



## KenOC

This evening, from our local Pizza 900:

Grande Edo Siciliana -- Red Sauce, Fresh Mozzarella, spicy salami, pepperoni, Italian sausage, roasted garlic, chili infused olive oil, parmesan cheese, and basil.

With crushed red pepper, extra parmesan, and cold beers. My, that was good! No pics, sorry.


----------



## KenOC

Something new, as 21st-century technology meets good old-fashioned competitive business. I like this, since I enjoy Whoppers!
-------------------------------------------------------
Burger King is debuting a McDonald's-themed deal. If customers go within 600 feet of a McDonald's location, they can order a Whopper for one cent via the revamped Burger King app. 

"If a guest is inside one of these geofenced areas and has the new BK App on their device, the app will unlock the Whopper sandwich for a penny promotion," Burger King said in a press release. "Once the 1¢ Whopper sandwich order is placed, the user will be 'detoured' away from McDonald's, as the app navigates them to the nearest Burger King restaurant for pick up."


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Well, the pork chop was a real disappointment. But my wife made hot and sour soup tonight. Plenty of hot peppers and vinegar, strips of boiled pork, a handful of black tree fungus (Chinese: tree ears), bamboo shoots, tofu, an egg, some corn starch, white pepper, soy sauce, some sesame oil, and a bit of sugar -- sprinkled with chopped green onion.
> 
> This is really better than we have found in any restaurants around here. Tremendous! We agreed that the pork really should have more fat - strips of pork belly will do the job next time.


next time you make pork chops. make a "brine" of water salt-sugar. like 1 cup HOH to 1 -2 TBS of salt and sugar. soak the chops for an hour or so. remove-dry and use. make sure the brine is cool or cold.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight: Beef French dip sandwiches.

Beef is a 2-pound brisket roast, bought from the remainder bin for $8.00. Cooked sous vide for 48 hours at 137 Fahrenheit for a medium rare result. Charred with a propane torch. Great taste, tender like prime rib because the extended cooking has gelatinized all the tough connecting tissue.

The vacuum-sealed bag used to cook the beef will be full of juice cooked out of the beef. Pour off this liquid to a sauce pan and boil. The solids will congeal on the surface. Scrape the solids off as best you can with a large spoon, then strain the remainder into a container through a paper towel pressed into a mesh strainer. Add some store-bought beef stock to the resulting clear liquid plus soy sauce and pepper to taste for the au jus.

Serve with split baguettes and the au jus in bowls to dip them. We’re having ours with onion rings.


----------



## Marinera

Some tasty persimmons


----------



## elgar's ghost

Going to have Yorkshire pudding with onion gravy later. I love this meal - it's simple to make, filling, delicious and it involves less cleaning up than usual. I cheat with the gravy, though - I use granules and then just add fried onion to the jug.


For the pudding itself (based on two servings):

Heat oven to 200 deg. c.

Put a bit of oil into a large bread/cake tin or skillet so the bottom is covered, then put in oven for about 7 mins.

Sift c. 100 grams of plain flour into a mixing bowl.

Vigorously whisk in three eggs until you get a smooth paste. If you are left with a few lumps, don't fret - they should cook out.

Add sea salt, cracked black pepper and a good dollop of English mustard. Also add some sage if required (the jarred stuff is fine, doesn't need to be fresh).

Add c. 125 mls of milk incrementally (about a third at a time) to the paste and mix well. 

Take out hot tin/skillet from oven, carefully pour the mixture in and put back into oven for c.20 minutes.

Turn cooked pudding out onto a dish - it should come straight out without sticking. 

Be a peasant like me and tear chunks off with fingers, using the gravy as a dip.


----------



## KenOC

I’m on my own this week since my wife’s up north in Seattle taking care of a friend, without family, who has advanced Parkinson’s disease. Mostly eating pre-packaged entrees. But tonight I had frozen breaded shrimp.

Checked on the Internet for the best way to cook these. I ended up by slopping some peanut oil on them still frozen (for better crispness), sprinkling on some oregano (basil was suggested too, but I couldn’t find any), and baking them in the toaster oven on parchment at 425F for 16 minutes turning them over at the halfway point.

They came out hot , crispy, and juicy, not at all overcooked. Dipped in a tartar sauce made from Miracle Whip, dill relish, and fresh-squeezed lemon juice. Very tasty!


----------



## Guest

Dear KenOC , glad your culinary experiment worked for you. But for me, I cannot abide shrimps or prawns.


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> Going to have Yorkshire pudding with onion gravy later. I love this meal - it's simple to make, filling, delicious and it involves less cleaning up than usual. I cheat with the gravy, though - I use granules and then just add fried onion to the jug.
> 
> For the pudding itself (based on two servings):
> 
> Heat oven to 200 deg. c.
> 
> Put a bit of oil into a large bread/cake tin or skillet so the bottom is covered, then put in oven for about 7 mins.
> 
> Sift c. 100 grams of plain flour into a mixing bowl.
> 
> Vigorously whisk in three eggs until you get a smooth paste. If you are left with a few lumps, don't fret - they should cook out.
> 
> Add sea salt, cracked black pepper and a good dollop of English mustard. Also add some sage if required (the jarred stuff is fine, doesn't need to be fresh).
> 
> Add c. 125 mls of milk incrementally (about a third at a time) to the paste and mix well.
> 
> Take out hot tin/skillet from oven, carefully pour the mixture in and put back into oven for c.20 minutes.
> 
> Turn cooked pudding out onto a dish - it should come straight out without sticking.
> 
> Be a peasant like me and tear chunks off with fingers, using the gravy as a dip.


we would save bacon grease and the dripping from the prime ribs. we then use large Muffin pans and pour the batter into the muffin cups w/ the hot grease. the batter would puff up about 6-8 inches above the tins. like pop overs


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> I'm on my own this week since my wife's up north in Seattle taking care of a friend, without family, who has advanced Parkinson's disease. Mostly eating pre-packaged entrees. But tonight I had frozen breaded shrimp.
> 
> Checked on the Internet for the best way to cook these. I ended up by slopping some peanut oil on them still frozen (for better crispness), sprinkling on some oregano (basil was suggested too, but I couldn't find any), and baking them in the toaster oven on parchment at 425F for 16 minutes turning them over at the halfway point.
> 
> They came out hot , crispy, and juicy, not at all overcooked. Dipped in a tartar sauce made from Miracle Whip, dill relish, and fresh-squeezed lemon juice. Very tasty!


you forgot the 'cocktail sauce" ketchup-chili sauce-horseradish-lemon juice


----------



## Guest

Just finished up the last of the holiday haggis (a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver, and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and cooked while traditionally encased in the animal's stomach though now often in an artificial casing instead although always go for the real deal when you can - trust me, there is a noticeable difference) which despite its description is an amazingly tasty dish - wonderful nutty texture with a delicious savoury flavor.









On January 25th we celebrate the birth of the poet Robert Burns with a "Burns supper" in which haggis is served along with whisky whilst reciting his poetry. He is the author of "Address to a Haggis". I've provided the original text with an idiomatic translation in case you're interested in hosting your very own "Burns supper" - you really should as they're quite a hoot.






*"Address to a Haggis" -
*
_Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o' the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak yer place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy o' a grace
As lang's my airm. 
_
(Nice seeing your honest, chubby face,
Great chieftain of the sausage race!
Above them all you take your place,
Belly, tripe, or links:
Well are you worthy of a grace
As long as my arm.)

_The groaning trencher there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o need,
While thro your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead. 
_
(The groaning platter there you fill,
Your buttocks like a distant hill,
Your pin would help to mend a mill
In time of need,
While through your pores the dews distill
Like amber bead.)

_His knife see rustic Labour dicht,
An cut you up wi ready slicht,
Trenching your gushing entrails bricht,
Like onie ditch;
And then, Oh what a glorious sicht,
Warm-reekin, rich! 
_
(His knife see rustic Labour sharpen,
And cut you up with practiced skill,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like any ditch;
And then, Oh what a glorious sight,
Warm-steaming, rich!)

_Then, horn for horn, they stretch an strive:
Deil tak the hindmaist, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
Then auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
'Bethankit' hums. _

(Then, spoon for spoon, they stretch and strive:
Devil take the hindmost, on they drive,
'Til all their well-swollen bellies soon
Are tight as drums;
Then old Master, most likely to burst,
'Thanks Be' hums.)

_Is there that ower his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi perfect scunner,
Looks down wi' sneering, scornfu view
On sic a dinner? 
_
(Is there one, that over his French ragout,
Or olio that would give pause to a sow,
Or fricassee that would make her spew
With perfect loathing,
Looks down with sneering, scornful view
On such a dinner?)

_Poor devil! see him ower his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit:
Thro bloody flood or field to dash,
Oh how unfit! 
_
(Poor devil! See him over his trash,
As feeble as a withered rush,
His spindly leg a good whip-lash,
His fist a nit:
Through bloody flood or field to dash,
Oh how unfit!)

_But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his wallie nieve a blade,
He'll make it whissle;
An legs an arms, an heads will sned,
Like taps o thrissle._

(But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his sturdy fist a blade,
He'll make it whistle;
And legs and arms, and heads will cut,
Like tops of thistle.)

_Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
That jaups in luggies:
But, if Ye wish her gratefu prayer,
Gie her a Haggis! 
_
(You Pow'rs, that make mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill of fare,
Old Scotland wants no watery ware
That slops in bowls:
But, if You wish her grateful prayer,
Give her a Haggis!)


----------



## JW3

I just ate some crackers with peanut butter for breakfast. I'm a culinary institute


----------



## Guest

JW3 said:


> I just ate some crackers with peanut butter for breakfast. I'm a culinary institute


Rather than being a "culinary institute" you may actually be either a "gourmet" or a "gourmand" - it's your choice based upon the following -

"Many English speakers feel that _gourmand_ implies a tendency towards gluttony and that a _gourmet_ is a somewhat more reserved individual. The first may be more of a hedonist and the second considered more of a critic, though both are connoisseurs. In older or more conservative usage, _gourmand_ is closer in meaning to glutton.

Both words are borrowings into English from French. In French, _gourmand_ originally referred to a glutton, but the word evolved to mean a person who enjoys fine food in Modern French. Therefore, the English term is closer in meaning to the older French definition, which existed at the time the term was first incorporated into English. Recently, the English word has begun to evolve the same way it did in French.

_Gourmet_, on the other hand, is a corruption of the old French _groumet_, meaning "servant" or "wine steward" and also a cognate with the English _groom_. Its modern meaning in both French and English, as a person with refined culinary tastes, was influenced by the word gourmand. While some who self identify as gourmets may object to being called a _gourmand_, the distinction between the two is certainly not set in stone, and the use of either term could be justified."

In the future, it would help greatly if the participants within this thread would identify themselves as either _gourmands_ meaning hedonists or gluttons or _gourmets_ meaning critics or someone who is a reserved individual.

The haggis post may have disqualified me from claiming either...


----------



## KenOC

Donny Brook said:


> Rather than being a "culinary institute" you may actually be either a "gourmet" or a "gourmand" - it's your choice based upon the following -
> 
> "Many English speakers feel that _gourmand_ implies a tendency towards gluttony and that a _gourmet_ is a somewhat more reserved individual. The first may be more of a hedonist and the second considered more of a critic, though both are connoisseurs. In older or more conservative usage, _gourmand_ is closer in meaning to glutton.
> 
> Both words are borrowings into English from French. In French, _gourmand_ originally referred to a glutton, but the word evolved to mean a person who enjoys fine food in Modern French. Therefore, the English term is closer in meaning to the older French definition, which existed at the time the term was first incorporated into English. Recently, the English word has begun to evolve the same way it did in French.
> 
> _Gourmet_, on the other hand, is a corruption of the old French _groumet_, meaning "servant" or "wine steward" and also a cognate with the English _groom_. Its modern meaning in both French and English, as a person with refined culinary tastes, was influenced by the word gourmand. While some who self identify as gourmets may object to being called a _gourmand_, the distinction between the two is certainly not set in stone, and the use of either term could be justified."
> 
> In the future, it would help greatly if the participants within this thread would identify themselves as either _gourmands_ meaning hedonists or gluttons or _gourmets_ meaning critics or someone who is a reserved individual.
> 
> The haggis post may have disqualified me from claiming either...


BTW true haggis is not to be had in the USA. Sheep lungs, 10-15% of the recipe, cannot be imported or sold. Some modified haggis is imported but without sheep lungs and with artificial casing.


----------



## Guest

Try vegetarian haggis.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> BTW true haggis is not to be had in the USA. Sheep lungs, 10-15% of the recipe, cannot be imported or sold. Some modified haggis is imported but without sheep lungs and with artificial casing.


I wasn't planning on emigrating but if I was that would be reason enough not to do so.


----------



## Guest

poco a poco said:


> Try vegetarian haggis.


You really should - it's quite good actually - use this recipe:

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand.../jan/22/how-to-cook-perfect-vegetarian-haggis

and avoid this one at all costs - truly wretched -

https://www.greatbritishchefs.com/recipes/vegetarian-haggis-recipe


----------



## KenOC

Tonight my wife made tempura oysters deep fried in rice bran oil. Superb! She added a salad with lettuce, avocado, red onion, beets, tomato, sliced radish, and feta cheese. I slathered on some creamy French dressing.

Full and quite satisfied!


----------



## Zofia

Google picture

Pretzel Sandwich


----------



## Zofia

Pork Pierogi and Chicken Pierogi


----------



## nenopro

Chocolate cake.


----------



## Zofia

I made a pizza with cherry tomatoes, peppers, mushrooms. cucumber and red/green apple delicious. OwO


----------



## Zofia

Arrived yesterday from family in Norway. Brunost cheese of the Gods. (⃔ *`꒳´ * )⃕↝


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just a snack of these when I got home from a triple trip of church, a half mile hike at the Henry Ford Museum (is in the teens outdoors here), and a quick stop at Kroger supermarket. Now for a coffee and then I do have to brave the cold to change my oil. Thankfully I have a valve that flips open to drain it.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Just a snack of these when I got home from a triple trip of church, a half mile hike at the Henry Ford Museum (is in the teens outdoors here),


My best friend from America said she had much snow last week. That seems very warm for winter.


----------



## Ingélou

Chilli con carne, made by Taggart's fair mitt. Delectable!


----------



## Zofia

Ingélou said:


> Chilli con carne, made by Taggart's fair mitt. Delectable!


Excuse me what is fair mitt?


----------



## Josquin13

My last two dinners,

1. Wild Scottish Salmon (a thick middle piece, no toxic tails!)--spread over top with Cherchie's Champagne Mustard: https://cherchies.com/cherchies-champagne-mustard/, and then generously sprinkled (covered) with Cherchie's Lemon Dill seasoning: https://cherchies.com/cherchies-lemn-dill-seasoning/, and a squeeze of fresh lemon, and then cooked in the oven for roughly 20+ minutes (per 1 pound) at 375-80 degrees. When it's cooked, I serve a piece of the Salmon over a sizable bed of homemade garlic mashed potatoes, with a generous side of steamed organic spinach sauteed in garlic & avocado oil (or olive oil). It's a delicious combination of foods. (Plus, the next day I ate the leftover Salmon between two pieces of toasted bread--spread with mayonnaise--as a sandwich, with tomato soup, for both lunch & dinner. Btw, I've recently discovered "Sir Kensington's avocado oil Mayonnaise" and now prefer it to regular mayonnasie--it's really no contest: https://www.amazon.com/Sir-Kensingt...5&sr=8-2&keywords=avocado+oil+mayonnaise&th=1 )

2. Last night, I didn't feel like spending a lot of time in the kitchen, so I made an easy dish--a Mediterranean salad--

--Organic cherry tomatoes.
--Organic pitted Kalamata olives.
--One red onion, chopped.
--Two organic cucumbers, sliced.
--One package of Feta Cheese, cut into tiny pieces or crumbled.

Mix it all together in a bowl or storable container (which makes the clean up even easier, as you'll have leftovers, so you can simply put the covered bowl or container into the refrigerator), add a squeeze of lemon, and plenty of olive oil to the mixture--like a salad dressing, and it's ready to eat.

For the upcoming week: I'm still trying to perfect a new dish--a Mushroom Ragu or Ragout (using a variety of mushrooms--oyster, baby portabella, shitake, button, etc.) over a pizza shaped bed of soft polenta on a plate, like a pizza topping, but I'm not quite there yet with the ragout... it may need some white wine, or perhaps red wine?... back to You Tube.

It should look something like this, I'd imagine: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/wild-mushroom-and-parsnip-ragout-with-cheesy-polenta

Lately, I've been enjoying cooking while listening to Claudio Arrau's Debussy: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Work...8622282&sr=1-1&keywords=claudio+arrau+debussy


----------



## Zofia

Josquin13 said:


> My last two dinners...











Köstlich! OwO


----------



## Larkenfield

Three cheese baked potato with a glass of red!


----------



## Zofia

Google image


----------



## ldiat

Josquin13 said:


> My last two dinners,
> 
> 1. Wild Scottish Salmon (a thick middle piece, no toxic tails!)--spread over top with Cherchie's Champagne Mustard: https://cherchies.com/cherchies-champagne-mustard/, and then generously sprinkled (covered) with Cherchie's Lemon Dill seasoning: https://cherchies.com/cherchies-lemn-dill-seasoning/, and a squeeze of fresh lemon, and then cooked in the oven for roughly 20+ minutes (per 1 pound) at 375-80 degrees. When it's cooked, I serve a piece of the Salmon over a sizable bed of homemade garlic mashed potatoes, with a generous side of steamed organic spinach sauteed in garlic & avocado oil (or olive oil). It's a delicious combination of foods. (Plus, the next day I ate the leftover Salmon between two pieces of toasted bread--spread with mayonnaise--as a sandwich, with tomato soup, for both lunch & dinner. Btw, I've recently discovered "Sir Kensington's avocado oil Mayonnaise" and now prefer it to regular mayonnasie--it's really no contest: https://www.amazon.com/Sir-Kensingt...5&sr=8-2&keywords=avocado+oil+mayonnaise&th=1 )
> 
> 2. Last night, I didn't feel like spending a lot of time in the kitchen, so I made an easy dish--a Mediterranean salad--
> 
> --Organic cherry tomatoes.
> --Organic pitted Kalamata olives.
> --One red onion, chopped.
> --Two organic cucumbers, sliced.
> --One package of Feta Cheese, cut into tiny pieces or crumbled.
> 
> Mix it all together in a bowl or storable container (which makes the clean up even easier, as you'll have leftovers, so you can simply put the covered bowl or container into the refrigerator), add a squeeze of lemon, and plenty of olive oil to the mixture--like a salad dressing, and it's ready to eat.
> 
> For the upcoming week: I'm still trying to perfect a new dish--a Mushroom Ragu or Ragout (using a variety of mushrooms--oyster, baby portabella, shitake, button, etc.) over a pizza shaped bed of soft polenta on a plate, like a pizza topping, but I'm not quite there yet with the ragout... it may need some white wine, or perhaps red wine?... back to You Tube.
> 
> It should look something like this, I'd imagine: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/wild-mushroom-and-parsnip-ragout-with-cheesy-polenta
> 
> Lately, I've been enjoying cooking while listening to Claudio Arrau's Debussy: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Work...8622282&sr=1-1&keywords=claudio+arrau+debussy


what no anchovies or capers on the salad??? but both dishes sound and described nicely


----------



## ldiat

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112247
> 
> 
> Google image


what is Kalles???


----------



## Josquin13

Idiat writes, "what no anchovies or capers on the salad???"

Well, no. It wasn't my recipe, but yes, I've been tempted to throw other things in (like maybe artichoke hearts). I'm not a huge fan of anchovies myself, or as a native Italian friend jokingly calls them, "Italian breath mints". Capers might be interesting. Is that a common ingredient in Mediterranean salads? So far, I've only added a sprinkling of walnuts to the salad, which worked okay, & probably made it heart healthier.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Home-made dal tadka with roti and mango chutney (latter not home-made, but from a Persian shop).


----------



## Ingélou

eugeneonagain said:


> Home-made dal tadka with roti and mango chutney (latter not home-made, but from a Persian shop).


Well, I had to google it, but it sounds and looks delightful.


----------



## ldiat

Josquin13 said:


> Idiat writes, "what no anchovies or capers on the salad???"
> 
> Well, no. It wasn't my recipe, but yes, I've been tempted to throw other things in (like maybe artichoke hearts). I'm not a huge fan of anchovies myself, or as a native Italian friend jokingly calls them, "Italian breath mints". Capers might be interesting. Is that a common ingredient in Mediterranean salads? So far, I've only added a sprinkling of walnuts to the salad, which worked okay, & probably made it heart healthier.


well ok no anchovies, could have added tuna-green beans-chilled potatoes and now you have salad nicoise. oh and hard cooked eggs


----------



## ldiat

For the upcoming week: I'm still trying to perfect a new dish--a Mushroom Ragu or Ragout (using a variety of mushrooms--oyster, baby portabella, shitake, button, etc.) over a pizza shaped bed of soft polenta on a plate, like a pizza topping, but I'm not quite there yet with the ragout... it may need some white wine, or perhaps red wine?... back to You Tube.

now don't forget the shallots and thyme no matter what you decide. a little tomato sauce or dice tomato added to the sauce. if possible reduce some beef stock either home made or in a carton, then the wine.
glace de viande(reduced beef stock) works real nice


----------



## Zofia

ldiat said:


> what is Kalles???


Apologise for late reply I study hard yesterday. It is Salmon paste and it is wunderbar!! OwO


----------



## Zofia

ldiat said:


> For the upcoming week: I'm still trying to perfect a new dish--a Mushroom Ragu or Ragout (using a variety of mushrooms--oyster, baby portabella, shitake, button, etc.) over a pizza shaped bed of soft polenta on a plate, like a pizza topping, but I'm not quite there yet with the ragout... it may need some white wine, or perhaps red wine?... back to You Tube.
> 
> now don't forget the shallots and thyme no matter what you decide. a little tomato sauce or dice tomato added to the sauce. if possible reduce some beef stock either home made or in a carton, then the wine.
> 
> glace de viande(reduced beef stock) works real nice


This sounds so good I can taste it in my imagination!

Trying to go vegan again but it is too much work to cook different meal for Mother right now so I stick with meat.

Yesterday made Kartoffelsuppe with bratwurst & bratwurst sandwiches after. I see her strength grow each day ୧( ⁼̴̶̤̀ω⁼̴̶̤́ )૭ I pray it continues.


----------



## Zofia

Zofia's Gulasch

Google Image


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today I ate some corn chips lightly sprinkled with ketchup. Was not bad.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112299
> 
> 
> Zofia's Gulasch
> 
> Google Image


Now you know by posting something that awesome, you're going to have to give up the recipe too.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Now you know by posting something that awesome, you're going to have to give up the recipe too.


I will write it down for you but it is Grandma's Grandma's recipe secret herb mixture


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> I will write it down for you but it is Grandma's Grandma's recipe secret herb mixture


Oh, that's okay. I can't cook anyway, but for ketchup sandwiches and ice cream soup. I just figured people will want to try that because it looks so good. Now if only they can figure out how to transfer the aroma through the internet.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh, that's okay. I can't cook anyway, but for ketchup sandwiches and ice cream soup. I just figured people will want to try that because it looks so good. Now if only they can figure out how to transfer the aroma through the internet.


No I will find out but I do not know the exact spice mix other than paprika. It is the easiest dish you could make you brown meat in skillet (cheaper meat the better) then you add it to the pot.

You warm the spice in the same pan DO NOT CLEAN! add to the pot.

chop big onion chunks into the skillet and brown when brown (take about 10 mins) add chicken stock do deglaze the pan stops onion cooking also now add to pot.

bring to boil then reduce to low cook for 60-70 or until meat is soft but has the body you do not want to serve if it is falling apart. serve on bed of potatoes, bread, pasta or my favourite noodle.


----------



## ldiat

"You warm the spice in the same pan DO NOT CLEAN! add to the pot"

"blooms" the spices


----------



## ldiat

Zofia said:


> No I will find out but I do not know the exact spice mix other than paprika. It is the easiest dish you could make you brown meat in skillet (cheaper meat the better) then you add it to the pot.
> 
> You warm the spice in the same pan DO NOT CLEAN! add to the pot.
> 
> chop big onion chunks into the skillet and brown when brown (take about 10 mins) add chicken stock do deglaze the pan stops onion cooking also now add to pot.
> 
> bring to boil then reduce to low cook for 60-70 or until meat is soft but has the body you do not want to serve if it is falling apart. serve on bed of potatoes, bread, pasta or my favourite noodle.


and your favorite noodle is....???


----------



## Zofia

ldiat said:


> and your favorite noodle is....???


All noodle is good but butter noodle made of tagliatelle goes very well.


----------



## Zofia

ldiat said:


> "You warm the spice in the same pan DO NOT CLEAN! add to the pot"
> 
> "blooms" the spices


Did not know this phrase but I think that is the idea from what I see with Google. Mother says it wakes up the spice?


----------



## ldiat

Zofia said:


> All noodle is good but butter noodle made of tagliatelle goes very well.


very nice pasta! and obtw there was a hockey player who played for the pens with a almost same name


----------



## Art Rock

Slices of salmon, fried until just done, with stir-fried glasswort and a couscous/vegetables dish.


----------



## Sloe

Spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

PIZZA!
I make the same pizza every Saturday evening. My wife, Elly, doesn't really like pizza, but likes mine so long as I stick to the recipe. Pizza is the best!!!


----------



## KenOC

All this food talk has inspired me to ask my wife to make one of my favorites - Spaghetti Caruso, named for the singer and made with tomatoes, mushrooms, and chicken livers. Delicious, but not a weight-loss dish! This is close to the recipe she uses.

https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/spaghetti-caruso-for-2-181842


----------



## starthrower

Not very healthy today. A bag of popcorn, a can of veg/beef soup.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Brown Bean Soup, made by my neighbour and brought to my door hot. Can't complain.


----------



## starthrower

I get disgusted thinking about slaughterhouses, so I want to eat more fish and less chicken, pork and beef. Trader Joe's sells some delicious Haddock and Salmon. I'll have the Haddock tomorrow.


----------



## Zofia

starthrower said:


> I get disgusted thinking about slaughterhouses, so I want to eat more fish and less chicken, pork and beef. Trader Joe's sells some delicious Haddock and Salmon. I'll have the Haddock tomorrow.


Could you keep your own chicken? We live in the city (most of the year) but have large garden we have several chickens


----------



## Larkenfield

Tonight a delicious crab cake from the Red Hedgehog Tavern. ; ) But no Brahms in sight!


----------



## starthrower

Zofia said:


> Could you keep your own chicken? We live in the city (most of the year) but have large garden we have several chickens


Not really feasible for me.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight: Lamb ribs with mint sauce on the side, Chicken Rice-a-Roni without meat, and spicy boiled cabbage. A very nice combo!


----------



## Zofia

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> I get disgusted thinking about slaughterhouses, so I want to eat more fish and less chicken, pork and beef. Trader Joe's sells some delicious Haddock and Salmon. I'll have the Haddock tomorrow.


So you object to slaughtering chickens but have no qualms about the mass murder of innocent fishes? Rampant speciesism!


----------



## KenOC

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112472
> 
> 
> Nom Nom Nom


----------



## eugeneonagain

An unbalanced breakfast surely?


----------



## Zofia

eugeneonagain said:


> An unbalanced breakfast surely?


Ha Deutsches frühstück is only meat maybe bread but bread with much meat!

You see my problem with wanting to be a vegan. Mother says if I try once again she feeds me meat in my sleep


----------



## eugeneonagain

I was thinking more about the gun at the breakfast table! 

I was a strict vegetarian for a long time, but I've started eating the odd bit of fish. People generally ignore it and constantly offer me meat, because it is generally thought correct to dismiss vegetarians/vegans as cranks who need straightening-out.


----------



## Zofia

eugeneonagain said:


> I was thinking more about the gun at the breakfast table!
> 
> I was a strict vegetarian for a long time, but I've started eating the odd bit of fish. People generally ignore it and constantly offer me meat, because it is generally thought correct to dismiss vegetarians/vegans as cranks who need straightening-out.


Gun = source of iron and B vitamin

I like vegan diet because I worry about getting fat


----------



## eugeneonagain

I know some fat vegans.


----------



## Zofia

Making pasta meatballs for dinner lots of noms


----------



## Zofia

Google Image

Haferbrei + marmelade = Ambrosia


----------



## KenOC

Since I've fasted all day (colonoscopy tomorrow) almost anything looks good to me! Poached eggs on toast, floated in warm milk with butter and salt? I'll often plead illness just to get this!


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> Since I've fasted all day (colonoscopy tomorrow) almost anything looks good to me! Poached eggs on toast, floated in warm milk with butter and salt? I'll often plead illness just to get this!


Poached Egg = Best Egg OwO

Just think gooooood food will taste after though. Hope it turns out to be waste of time everything is fine.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Last night, my wife prepared an absolutely deee...licious dinner of stuffed cabbage and potato latkes.


----------



## Zofia

Haydn67 said:


> Last night, my wife prepared an absolutely deee...licious dinner of stuffed cabbage and potato latkes.


Off Jelly.. O_O would love her recipe


----------



## Zofia

Google Image (Mother does not allow phones at the table OWO)

avocado toast with poached egg and cherry tomatoes. Love this taste yum (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و


----------



## ldiat

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112631
> 
> 
> Google Image (Mother does not allow phones at the table OWO)
> 
> avocado toast with poached egg and cherry tomatoes. Love this taste yum (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و


and a little hot sauce also


----------



## Zofia

ldiat said:


> and a little hot sauce also


Did not notice the sauce not got my contacts in today as no school only home exam. I am not used to the hot sauces my besties and I tried Mexican reaper pepper once almost die. Try to avoid the hot foods ever since that time.

Eating tiny carrots giving one to my rabbit she likes.


----------



## Flamme

Chocolate with raisins and NUTS...:wave::trp:


----------



## KenOC

Just now a late afternoon snack. Leftover Beef Penang on rice, hot and spicy. Followed by a cooling fresh pear.


----------



## Zofia

Such taste >_< <3​


----------



## ldiat

"sea and shore" Cajun style Salmon w/ pineapple relish and pork cutlet saute' w/ a pan fried shallots and a hint of garlic. brussel sprouts and corn saute' with rice pilaf.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Oh no, don't say 'pan fried'. There's really nothing else in which to fry shallots. Another that gets me is 'hand cooked'. Not a very prudent approach unless one wants 3rd degree burns.

I ate vegetarian lasagne this evening. I left the sauce in the fridge overnight - with a sprig of Italian herbs buried in it - to develop flavour. Then it was easy to whip up the bechamel sauce and roll out some egg pasta with the nifty machine when I got home. 

I used a very good meat substitute. This is the second time my neighbour has eaten it and she can't tell the difference!


----------



## Zofia

Google image but very much accurate I am best cook! ୧( ⁼̴̶̤̀ω⁼̴̶̤́ )૭


----------



## eugeneonagain

Not the last thing I ate, but I eat it every morning: porridge, oatmeal (with a couple of spoons of broken linseed).

However this is not exactly the matter I want to discuss. I want to hear from the Scots among us about something related: *The 'purritch' drawer.'
*
When I was a nipper on the farm we had a 'neighbour' (you could see him with your binoculars) who was a Scotsman, Mr Blair, though no relation to that criminal Tony.
Well, I used to fish and build dens with his son Dennis and when I was in the house one time Dennis said we were hungry and Blair Sr. said from the scullery: 'Get thi'sel' a slice 'o purritch'.

What? You may ask. Well, it appears there was a drawer in the kitchen into which cooked porridge, or porridge left from the morning or whatever, was poured to set. Then it was used from which to cut slices. To be eaten 'as is' or fried up in butter.

Blair junior came back with two slices and we went off to fish. From one side of the pond I saw him happily masticating. I took a bite of my slice and thought it tasted a wee bit salty for my liking, but being a good lad I finished 90% of it and threw the end to the fish...which would have made any fish a bottom feeder, like it or not.

Scottish members, what know you of the 'purritch drawer'?


----------



## Ingélou

I'm a half-Scottish member & I have read about the Porridge Drawer, but have no personal experience of it. True Scots are supposed to put salt on their porridge not sugar, but I let my half-and-half status entitle me to brown sugar, though it is Scotch Moist. 

I have had porridge-for-breakfast phases, but currently my everyday breakfast is a banana. But I do have 2 oatcakes topped with thin cheddar cheese for lunch every day. 

As for what I last ate myself - tonight it was Tuna Pasta Bake - the inside bits were beautifully gooey, and the outside bits delightfully crisp. Yes, this was a Taggart Special - yum yum.


----------



## Zofia

My friend is born in Scotland he told me before about his Grandma doing it. You take the "porridge" and place it in a drawer with cooking paper and let it cool. It goes harder like a cake and you can warm it up with milk or eat it as it is. I've tried it I like it a lot.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Oatcakes....magic food. I always buy them when I'm in Blighty.


----------



## Zofia

Rough day eating burger and fries then sleeps -_-


----------



## Zofia

My favourite fish mackerel so much taste maybe i give up on music begome fisherman woman


----------



## ldiat

i made good old classic beef stew. w/ carrots-celery-onions-garlic 'taters and tomatoes. and wine. and remember "cook with the best and drink the rest" and i did


----------



## Zofia

pizza with apple


----------



## Larkenfield

The last thing was a coffee and a bagel under the threat of inspiration... "Smash... in the coffee."


----------



## KenOC

Just munching on some kimchi my wife made using Napa cabbage, apple cider vinegar, red pepper flakes, cayenne pepper powder, and salt. It’s been marinating in the fridge for two days now and is quite tasty. And…ahem…rather hot!


----------



## KenOC

Zofia said:


> My favourite fish mackerel so much taste maybe i give up on music begome fisherman woman


I like the canned mackerel they sell at Asian markets. Some brands are packed in tomato sauce, but a few, my favorites, are packed in a spicy chili sauce. Great to eat right out of the can!

Other than that, I like mackerel sushi and sashimi.


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> I like the canned mackerel they sell at Asian markets. Some brands are packed in tomato sauce, but a few, my favorites, are packed in a spicy chili sauce. Great to eat right out of the can!
> 
> Other than that, I like mackerel sushi and sashimi.


in agreement there Ken! it is tasty although the best canned fish I've tasted is from Norway/Sweden it does not smell so great when you open the tin but so much complex fish flavour you really must try some...

Also mackerel pâté on crusty brown bread my Mother makes is big oof. T_T too good I could eat it all day.


----------



## Zofia

Google Image I am not allowed to take pictures in the kitchen #sadface but it looked just like it but with bigger egg


----------



## Zofia

​


----------



## Marinera

Zofia said:


> in agreement there Ken! it is tasty although the best canned fish I've tasted is from Norway/Sweden it does not smell so great when you open the tin but so much complex fish flavour you really must try some...
> 
> Also mackerel pâté on crusty brown bread my Mother makes is big oof. T_T too good I could eat it all day.


Love smoked mackerel - both hot and cold smoked.


----------



## Zofia

My boyfriend is coming over again (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و ♡ so I am going to make stromboli sandwiches.


----------



## RockyIII

I ate a cappuccino for breakfast this morning. Oh wait. Wrong thread.


----------



## Marinera

I'm trying to make myself this Red Lentil Sauerkraut Soup . That is, if I'll manage to tear myself away from TC forum right now


----------



## ldiat

we had classic Meatloaf w/ gravy, glazed carrots and for a change from potato, buttered noodles glazed w/ mozzarella cheese.


----------



## RockyIII

I went out for lunch today and had a delicious shredded beef burrito and a salad with cilantro lime vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Zofia

RockyIII said:


> I went out for lunch today and had a delicious shredded beef burrito and a salad with cilantro lime vinaigrette dressing.


I do not trust burritos we do not have them in Europe. Reminds me of visiting family in the States and seeing a ramdom obese person eat a tray of the Taco Bell. I will forever not trust mexican food now.


----------



## Zofia

Marinera said:


> I'm trying to make myself this Red Lentil Sauerkraut Soup . That is, if I'll manage to tear myself away from TC forum right now


Do you make your own sauerkraut? We ferment lots of food at home it waste so much better especially when you experiments with the flavours.


----------



## starthrower

I just had some whipped cream right out of the can. I couldn't resist!


----------



## KenOC

Breakfast of bacon, fried eggs, and two latkes with sour cream.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Mrs Pat's home-made tea bread. And a mug of tea. Classic Yorkshire cuisine!


----------



## KenOC

Zofia said:


> I do not trust burritos we do not have them in Europe. Reminds me of visiting family in the States and seeing a ramdom obese person eat a tray of the Taco Bell. I will forever not trust mexican food now.


Here in California there are plenty of very good Mexican restaurants, including some specializing in regional cuisines. But few people would consider what's served at Taco Bell to be Mexican food.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Cod in a clam sauce.



KenOC said:


> Here in California there are plenty of very good Mexican restaurants, including some specializing in regional cuisines. But few people would consider what's served at Taco Bell to be Mexican food.


In Mexico, they advertise Taco Bell as "American cuisine."


----------



## Larkenfield

I had a nice spinach salad sprinkled with moon beams and stardust. Mmmm... good! I had a nice glass of wine that matched my burgundy shirt.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Kangaroo tail soup


----------



## SixFootScowl

When I was a child, if I asked my grandmother what is for lunch, she would answer, "wind soup and rabbit tracks."


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Fritz Kobus said:


> When I was a child, if I asked my grandmother what is for lunch, she would answer, "wind soup and rabbit tracks."


But did she ever catch any?

Here is my recipe for Kangaroo Tail Soup

1- 2.5 kg of Kangaroo tail (or oxtails), browned.
2- 2 onions, diced.
3- 2 carrots, diced.
4- 2 celery stalks with leaves, diced.
5- 3 cloves of garlic, crushed.
6- 2 and a half cups of dry white wine.
7- 2 parsley storks or 1 medium parsnip.
8- 1 and a half cups of tomato paste or to taste


----------



## SixFootScowl

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> But did she ever catch any?
> 
> Here is my recipe for Kangaroo Tail Soup
> 
> 1- 2.5 kg of Kangaroo tail (or oxtails), browned.
> 2- 2 onions, diced.
> 3- 2 carrots, diced.
> 4- 2 celery stalks with leaves, diced.
> 5- 3 cloves of garlic, crushed.
> 6- 2 and a half cups of dry white wine.
> 7- 2 parsley storks or 1 medium parsnip.
> 8- 1 and a half cups of tomato paste or to taste


So basic oxtail soup with kangaroo (or rat, or python, or whatever) substituted for the ox tail.


----------



## KenOC

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> Kangaroo tail soup


You've disguised your real identity?


----------



## Dan Ante

The last thing?????? I'll let you know just before I die :cheers:


----------



## ldiat

starthrower said:


> I just had some whipped cream right out of the can. I couldn't resist!


you just ate the whipped cream right out of the can right??? i can tell stories about this


----------



## ldiat

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> But did she ever catch any?
> 
> Here is my recipe for Kangaroo Tail Soup
> 
> 1- 2.5 kg of Kangaroo tail (or oxtails), browned.
> 2- 2 onions, diced.
> 3- 2 carrots, diced.
> 4- 2 celery stalks with leaves, diced.
> 5- 3 cloves of garlic, crushed.
> 6- 2 and a half cups of dry white wine.
> 7- 2 parsley storks or 1 medium parsnip.
> 8- 1 and a half cups of tomato paste or to taste


now did you "bloom" the tomato paste for a few mins the add the wine and veggies???


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

ldiat said:


> now did you "bloom" the tomato paste for a few mins the add the wine and veggies???


Yep, goes well with Billy tea


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

KenOC said:


> You've disguised your real identity?


Yes, there is magic in it


----------



## Zofia

AeolianStrains said:


> Cod in a clam sauce.
> 
> In Mexico, they advertise Taco Bell as "American cuisine."


Ah I'm glad I had a feeling this was so but by mexican food i mean they kind outside if mexico. I like japanese food but you can really only get the true giod stuff in japan.


----------



## Marinera

Zofia said:


> Do you make your own sauerkraut? We ferment lots of food at home it waste so much better especially when you experiments with the flavours.


I agree homemade tastes much better. This one was from a store. I know I should do my own, my dad urges me to make sauerkraut myself, but I'm really bad with planning things in advance, because I can go on sometimes for months without having any. My dad makes his own, and sauerkraut has always been his speciality in our family. They had, well he and his friends had a little sauerkraut club going on in our neighbourhood and any homemade sauerkraut tasted better than bought from shop



> I do not trust burritos we do not have them in Europe. Reminds me of visiting family in the States and seeing a ramdom obese person eat a tray of the Taco Bell. I will forever not trust mexican food now.


My earliest instance of distrust in fast food products was a in regards to fast food chicken. My sister's friend who worked for a short time in one of those fast food restaurants that mostly sells chicken, gained much weight during her employment there, she was slim before that. She never been able to loose that weight completely afterwards. I remember it was strange seeing her, the last time a saw her she was slim girl and the next time I saw her after several months she looked not just a little overweight, but quite obese. Like a macabre make over 'before' and 'after'.

Those chickens are stuffed not only with bad fats and antibiotics but also with gmo's and growth hormones. They wreck a complete havoc in our physiological systems. Probably because of that she found it extra difficult to loose that gained weight, I think.


----------



## Zofia

Pizza Hut texted message my phone...

Zofia would you like 3 pizzas for €20? (¬ -̮ ¬) (order soon)

Me


----------



## Zofia

Marinera said:


> I agree homemade tastes much better. This one was from a store. I know I should do my own, my dad urges me to make sauerkraut myself, but I'm really bad with planning things in advance, because I can go on sometimes for months without having any. My dad makes his own, and sauerkraut has always been his speciality in our family. They had, well he and his friends had a little sauerkraut club going on in our neighbourhood and any homemade sauerkraut tasted better than bought from shop
> 
> My earliest instance of distrust in fast food products was a in regards to fast food chicken. My sister's friend who worked for a short time in one of those fast food restaurants that mostly sells chicken, gained much weight during her employment there, she was slim before that. She never been able to loose that weight completely afterwards. I remember it was strange seeing her, the last time a saw her she was slim girl and the next time I saw her after several months she looked not just a little overweight, but quite obese. Like a macabre make over 'before' and 'after'.
> 
> Those chickens are stuffed not only with bad fats and antibiotics but also with gmo's and growth hormones. They wreck a complete havoc in our physiological systems. Probably because of that she found it extra difficult to loose that gained weight, I think.


I am sad to hear of your sister's predicament. I was not a big fan of fast food but ever since my weight issues I am encouraged to eat it occasionally. Germany does not allowed GMO or Antibiotic Chicken if I recall correct.

I personally do not like fast food chicken or fish. I stick to burger or pizza for a treat.

I have also tried to make the Korean pickled food called Kimchi. Half Korean half German friend from school introduced me to this food it is very delicious and easy to make just takes times. I think perhaps your Father would love it's taste.


----------



## Zofia

I made a Beef & Ale pie for dinner with honey roasted veg (carrot, baby potatoes, broccoli, corn cobs) with mash potatoes also for Father. Mother has not eaten much lately as things are not so optimistic health wise with her cancer. However today we are blessed she ate half of the whole pie I would say and much if the sides.

I have the happiest feeling will make another pie in a few days see how well she eats. 

<3 Ich liebe dich Mutter <3


----------



## KenOC

Last night: Two rather large lamb shanks vacuum bagged with olive oil, sea salt, ground black pepper, and fresh thyme sprigs. Cooked sous vide for 48 hours at 144 F. Served with a side salad of lettuce, avocado, and tomato and a small array of sauces for the lamb - mint sauce, spicy mango chutney, and harissa.

We'd never tried harissa before. It's a red Tunisian paste made from smoked hot peppers and other spices. Very tasty and very HOT! Goes well with lamb and other things too. We got ours at Trader Joe's. Recommended if you like a bit of heat.










Lamb shanks are a special treat for our dogs, who chew on the bones for hours to get all the marrow out.


----------



## LezLee

Cauliflower cheese with broccoli and a baked potato.


----------



## LezLee

eugeneonagain said:


> Not the last thing I ate, but I eat it every morning: porridge, oatmeal (with a couple of spoons of broken linseed).
> 
> However this is not exactly the matter I want to discuss. I want to hear from the Scots among us about something related: *The 'purritch' drawer.'
> *
> When I was a nipper on the farm we had a 'neighbour' (you could see him with your binoculars) who was a Scotsman, Mr Blair, though no relation to that criminal Tony.
> Well, I used to fish and build dens with his son Dennis and when I was in the house one time Dennis said we were hungry and Blair Sr. said from the scullery: 'Get thi'sel' a slice 'o purritch'.
> 
> What? You may ask. Well, it appears there was a drawer in the kitchen into which cooked porridge, or porridge left from the morning or whatever, was poured to set. Then it was used from which to cut slices. To be eaten 'as is' or fried up in butter.
> 
> Blair junior came back with two slices and we went off to fish. From one side of the pond I saw him happily masticating. I took a bite of my slice and thought it tasted a wee bit salty for my liking, but being a good lad I finished 90% of it and threw the end to the fish...which would have made any fish a bottom feeder, like it or not.
> 
> Scottish members, what know you of the 'purritch drawer'?


I'm not Scottish but have lived here 10 years and heard about the porridge drawer from an online buddy who encountered it at university in Sheffield. Also up here are porridge vans, like ice-cream vans, selling porridge with various accompaniments such as blueberries and dried fruit. I love porridge but just with a little milk.


----------



## Marinera

Zofia said:


> I am sad to hear of your sister's predicament. I was not a big fan of fast food but ever since my weight issues I am encouraged to eat it occasionally. Germany does not allowed GMO or Antibiotic Chicken if I recall correct.
> 
> I personally do not like fast food chicken or fish. I stick to burger or pizza for a treat.
> 
> I have also tried to make the Korean pickled food called Kimchi. Half Korean half German friend from school introduced me to this food it is very delicious and easy to make just takes times. I think perhaps your Father would love it's taste.


Ah no, that was my sister's friend.

Thanks for Kimchi suggestion! I've heard about Kimchi, but I never tried them myself. I'll mention them to my dad will see if he ever had Kimchi.

Ive just searched Kimchi on the internet, and they look really good!


----------



## Marinera

Zofia said:


> I made a Beef & Ale pie for dinner with honey roasted veg (carrot, baby potatoes, broccoli, corn cobs) with mash potatoes also for Father. Mother has not eaten much lately as things are not so optimistic health wise with her cancer. However today we are blessed she ate half of the whole pie I would say and much if the sides.
> 
> I have the happiest feeling will make another pie in a few days see how well she eats.
> 
> <3 Ich liebe dich Mutter <3


I am sorry to hear about your mother's poor health and I hope she gets well soon.

Now you can take it or leave it, it's up to you of course, but it's likely that raw vegetables can help. I've seen it mentioned by several people who were diagnosed with cancer, and also my good friend once told me that she new someone who cured their cancer just with raw beetroots and carrots, probably meaning they ate a lot of them, or perhaps exclusively only those two vegetables and nothing else, now I'm sorry I didn't ask her for details.

There's a blog of a guy who had cancer and he's not the only one who writes about it and the benefits of vegetables as well https://foodrevolution.org/blog/cancer-fighting-foods/ Although, carrots seems to be pretty low on the scale of benefits according to the information he's got. Possibly it was beetroots that helped.. anyway beetroots are extremely good for improving bad blood and red cell count, that's actually for anyone who wants to improve their blood.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thick layer of cream cheese slathered onto one of these and warmed. Delicious!


----------



## KenOC

I'm alone in the house for a few days, so I got one of those gizmos that make breakfast sandwiches like Mickey D's. It works, somewhat to my surprise! I made mine just like the picture with an English muffin, cheddar cheese, Canadian bacon, and a medium egg.


----------



## KenOC

Still alone in the house. Ordered for delivery, only my second time aside from pizza. Yellow chicken Thai curry with onions, potatoes, and carrots along with rice – nicely spicy. Also crab Rangoon, served with a sweet dipping sauce of a color not found in nature. If I die from it, at least I’ll have a smile on my face.


----------



## ldiat

we had some Sushi and i made one of those PAN PAN PAN ....PAN pizzas one views on TV


----------



## ldiat

well i felt i was right back in good old Pittsburgh, Pa. a local favorite is "chipped Chopped" ham sliced super thin on a meat slicer(gota b realllllllll thin) then mixed with a BBQ sauce and heated till nice and hot and served on a bun. but back in the day when money was low 2 slices of white bread (town talk white in the 'burgh). as Ray Ray says...."YUMO"


----------



## KenOC

My wife made a fine schnitzel dinner tonight! She pounded the **** out of a boneless pork chop, breaded it, and fried it in butter. She served it on mashed potatoes, smothered in a tasty cream and parsley gravy with lots of sliced mushrooms.

Did I mention that it was very tasty?


----------



## SixFootScowl

A fine afternoon snack. Makes me feel like a kid again!


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> My wife made a fine schnitzel dinner tonight! She pounded the **** out of a boneless pork chop, breaded it, and fried it in butter. She served it on mashed potatoes, smothered in a tasty cream and parsley gravy with lots of sliced mushrooms.
> 
> Did I mention that it was very tasty?


I would like your post but I had a bad experience with a mushroom omelette once and now the thought of mushrooms as food is revolting to me!


----------



## ldiat

wow! so at our 55 community we had a "pot luck pasta" day. heck only 2 of us showed some one made "stuffed shells" and i made "fettuccine carbonara " asked a few others to join us and a couple of people did join us for lunch!


----------



## KenOC

Sandwich. Sliced deli ham, Swiss cheese, cut pickle, Dijon mustard, and some mayo. On Wonder bread! (Some in my family call that "air bread," but without air we'd all die, right? )


----------



## Krummhorn

Gazpacho Soup - I make my own. Always served chilled with croutons (optional).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Got a bag of cheese curds in Amish country in Ohio last week, so am finishing them off now.









Here is the specific product I have. Hilarious that after the ingredients list, the first item of which is milk, they have to add the warning that this product "contains milk." People with lactose intolerance must have sued someone over cheese before, eh?


----------



## ldiat

Krummhorn said:


> Gazpacho Soup - I make my own. Always served chilled with croutons (optional).


we also made a "Fruit Gazpacho"


----------



## KenOC

Had some leftover moo shu pork from the restaurant, a Styrofoam box of the pork dish and a couple of the wraps. Both reheated nicely.










Instead of the usual hoisin sauce, I used Dirty Dick's Peachy Green hot sauce, a fruity and mildly spicy bottled sauce. The combination was great!


----------



## starthrower

Too much Cookie Dough ice cream.


----------



## Bigbang

I do not like the word phrase "cancer fighting foods" as there may be evidence that cancer cells even use so called healthy foods to thrive but I am not up on all the studies. But, there is considerable evidence that plant based foods eaten in abundance as the main staple is much better for health. That said, if I could cook (or a cook in the house) and prepare delicious dishes from recipes, this would be my prefer diet. The older a person gets, the risk goes up for cancer and many other diseases so starting early is the best long term practice. So yes, I think meat is not the best way to get protein and should be eaten in moderation (ideally not processed) and as I get older I know eating well is even more important. So while I would not say this food for cancer fighting per se but rather do not partake of foods that show evidence of not being good for us.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A light lunch consisting of a few slices of fried white pudding (brought for me from County Cork), with some mushrooms and sauerkraut.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## ldiat

millionrainbows said:


> Vanilla ice cream.


i had chocolate. there!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just finished. Very tasty!


----------



## KenOC

Two fried eggs on crispy toast, doused lightly with Dirty Dick’s Hot Green Peachy Pepper Sauce (fortified by a dash of extra habanero green sauce). Good!


----------



## Guest

Chick-fil-A chicken sandwich, waffle fries, diet lemonade. Wonderful - you can keep your Popeyes Chicken sandwich. There is never a shortage at Chick-fil-a.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A light lunch for me later, as I am having an afternoon out at a couple of favoured watering holes in nearby Worcester. Couscous with mint, lemon juice, lemon zest, salt, sunflower seeds and a dash of olive oil.


----------



## KenOC

Bliss tonight. My wife made a big tuna and artichoke quiche, lots of eggs and Jarlsberg cheese plus the star ingredients. I had two big wedges and am totally full!


----------



## KenOC

OMG more tonight! My wife made hot and sour soup, far better than you can get at any restaurant I've been to. To accompany, baodzu stuffed with spiced leek. White vinegar to add _ad libitum_ to the soup, hot Chinese mustard and soy sauce for the baodzu dip. What a treat!


----------



## Merl

Never heard of boadzu.


----------



## KenOC

Merl said:


> Never heard of boadzu.


Baodzu (or baozi) are like these char siu bao, only ours were stuffed not with BBQ pork but with leeks.


----------



## KenOC

Had the kids over tonight. We had a simple dinner: My wife's meatloaf (much may it be praised), peas, and garlic mashed potatoes. Gravy too, still in the kitchen when I took this picture. When finished, there wasn't much left.


----------



## Larkenfield

An _Eclair de Lune. _ It was delicious.


----------



## KenOC

I’m playing the bachelor this week as my wife is up in Seattle caring for a terminally ill family friend. So tonight, due to laziness and limited imagination, I’m having a frozen chicken pot pie. Not too bad actually as it’s Boston Market brand, which is pretty good.

For tomorrow’s lunch, though, I’ll order out for delivery: St. Louis ribs, spicy BBQ sauce, hot cornbread, and sides of BBQ beans and potato salad. Yum!


----------



## eljr

Squash soup.

.........


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Squash soup.
> 
> .........


For breakfast??????


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> For breakfast??????


No, not breakfast. I NEVER eat breakfast (nor lunch)

It was the last thing I ate. It was the night before.

Last night my last morsel was an apple.


----------



## KenOC

Bachin’ it again! We had gone out for dinner the other night and had prime rib at (surprise!) Coco’s. I was surprised how good it was. Anyway, there was plenty left over – prime rib (with a good bit of fat atached), baked potato, and carrots.

So tonight I used all that to make beef hash, following directions my wife gave me over the phone. First, I chopped up half a big onion. Then I chopped up the leftover potatos (peeled) and the carrots. After that, I hauled out my ca-1908 hand-cranked meat grinder, passed down from my sainted grandparents, and ground up the prime rib. This thing is as sharp as when it was new! In those days, I guess they built for the ages.

Dumped some avocado oil into a deep frying pan and threw in the chopped onions. Cooked them for a while to soften them up nicely. Then I added the potatoes and carrots and stirred things up. Dumped in the ground prime rib. Added salt and pepper, tarragon, and mustard powder. Almost out of the powder so I just squirted in a bit of cheap yellow mustard. Then a sprinkle of cayenne pepper powder to make things interesting. Finally, a judicious few splashes of Worcestershire sauce, stirred well, and cooked on medium heat for a while, covered.

Not bad at all, with ketchup!


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> No, not breakfast. I NEVER eat breakfast (nor lunch)
> 
> It was the last thing I ate. It was the night before.
> 
> Last night my last morsel was an apple.


I never misses one meal.
I love my breakfast and lunch for that matter.
Well, each his own I guess.


----------



## eljr

Last night my last morsel was an apple, again.


----------



## KenOC

Hotpot for Thanksgiving! No fear, there's plenty of stuff. My son took a short movie clip.

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/WhatsApp Video 2019-11-28 at 9.45.15 PM.mp4


----------



## elgar's ghost

A simple and rustic breakfast for me - dunking a chunk of crusty granary bread in extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Bachin' it again! We had gone out for dinner the other night and had prime rib at (surprise!) Coco's. I was surprised how good it was. Anyway, there was plenty left over - prime rib (with a good bit of fat atached), baked potato, and carrots.
> 
> So tonight I used all that to make beef hash, following directions my wife gave me over the phone. First, I chopped up half a big onion. Then I chopped up the leftover potatos (peeled) and the carrots. After that, I hauled out my ca-1908 hand-cranked meat grinder, passed down from my sainted grandparents, and ground up the prime rib. This thing is as sharp as when it was new! In those days, I guess they built for the ages.
> 
> Dumped some avocado oil into a deep frying pan and threw in the chopped onions. Cooked them for a while to soften them up nicely. Then I added the potatoes and carrots and stirred things up. Dumped in the ground prime rib. Added salt and pepper, tarragon, and mustard powder. Almost out of the powder so I just squirted in a bit of cheap yellow mustard. Then a sprinkle of cayenne pepper powder to make things interesting. Finally, a judicious few splashes of Worcestershire sauce, stirred well, and cooked on medium heat for a while, covered.
> 
> Not bad at all, with ketchup!


and were is the poached egg?


----------



## ldiat

and i made Chili to nite. G Beef-both kind of beans and tomatoes dice and pureed. seasoned w/ cajun seasonings, garnished w/ sour cream-cheese- chopped green onion


----------



## ldiat

and tonite....a frozen supreme pizza that i added mushrooms and more cheese. and home made(by me) chicken noodle soup..when you eat my chicken noodle soup it does have a lot more veggies and chunks of chicken. a meal in a bowl!!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> and tonite....a frozen supreme pizza that i added mushrooms and more cheese. and home made(by me) chicken noodle soup..when you eat my chicken noodle soup it does have a lot more veggies and chunks of chicken. a meal in a bowl!!


I just had my breakfast.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I just had my breakfast.


let me guess... glass of OJ. scrambled eggs(2) laced w cheddar cheese. 2 slices of wheat toast buttered and spread w. orange marmalade and a coffee w/ Amaretto coffee creamer.....


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> let me guess... glass of OJ. scrambled eggs(2) laced w cheddar cheese. 2 slices of wheat toast buttered and spread w. orange marmalade and a coffee w/ Amaretto coffee creamer.....


Almost right, OJ , cornflakes and toast with marmalade and tea, no coffee till later.


----------



## Flamme

Turkish delight with nuts. Goes so well when u dunk it in coffee mmm


----------



## eljr

Flamme said:


> Turkish delight with nuts. Goes so well when u dunk it in coffee mmm


cok guzel!

...................


----------



## TxllxT

Fresh herrings (because of no export possibility at present, the price for the Dutch went down 28%).


----------



## Art Rock

Fried salmon tranches (fresh from the market), and a stir fried mixture of green asparagus, bell pepper and rice.


----------



## Flamme

A sammich...


----------



## KenOC

Dinner in the time of plague: Lamb shanks from the Persian market, cooked sous vide for 48 hours at 144F and finished with an Iwatani torch. Meat falling off the bone quite literally! Served on a bed of mint leaves with mint sauce and mango chutney as condiments. Accompanied by rice pilaf and broccoli.

Best of all the dogs love those big bones and will chew on them for hours while sucking the marrow out as best they can.


----------



## Caesura

Bread with some tomato soup.


----------



## perempe

Bryndzové halušky and strapačky are my favorite. (The ingredients of strapačky are easier to get.) You can eat halušky with fried onions (without flour) and (melted) cheese as well. I usually shred at least 2 lbs of potatoes and add flour about half the weight of the potatoes. I make it also without eggs. Try halušky, you won't go back to pasta. You don't need to work the dough, let it rise & flatten it out, just use a spoon to toss a small piece into boiling water.


----------



## Flamme

Popcornsss...


----------



## Sad Al

Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Apple. Booze! Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Rice and lentils. Apple. Booze! Ad infinitum


----------



## Sad Al

Felix Leiter. Deep down I'm a shark


----------



## Caesura

A few pieces of 3-meat pizza!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A frugal supper of couscous with salt, lemon zest/juice, mint, miscellaneous seeds and a glug of olive oil. Dull, but filling.


----------



## perempe

Bryndzové halušky (but without beer this time)

One of my friends uses a (heavy-duty) hand-held blender instead of shredding the potatoes. Bryndza is affordable here (1lb ~ $3), while a Chigago based webshop offers 0.5lbs for $7.99.
I accidentally swapped the links in my previous post.


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Brunch.


----------



## KenOC

Chuck roast night! I sous vided a big chuck roast at 138F for 48 hours and started out with French dip sandwiches tonight. Thin-sliced meat on crisped French roils with bowls of dip made from the juice cooked out of the meat, the same amount of beef stock added, a jolt of soy sauce, and a healthy dose of pepper. Tender and tasty, pretty darned good!

A lot of the roast is left over, the first claim being my wife’s excellent beef Stroganoff with a fantastic sour cream-based sauce on fresh pasta. After that, of course, we’ll use my ~1909 hand grinder to prepare beef hash (with onions, potatoes, and spices of course) for further enjoyment. Great with ketchup and Cholula sauce, and maybe an egg or two on top!

Very little goes to waste here.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Joe B

Tonight my wife made her eggplant Parmesan. Her 'recipe' has evolved to near perfection. The current incarnation is to roast the thinly cut eggplant pieces in the oven a 375 deg until they begin to brown. Assembly and baking is as usual. The roasted eggplant just adds so much flavor it's incredible. No breading, no frying, and she just lightly coats the baking sheet with some EVOO. Simple and delicious.


----------



## ldiat

Joe B said:


> Tonight my wife made her eggplant Parmesan. Her 'recipe' has evolved to near perfection. The current incarnation is to roast the thinly cut eggplant pieces in the oven a 375 deg until they begin to brown. Assembly and baking is as usual. The roasted eggplant just adds so much flavor it's incredible. No breading, no frying, and she just lightly coats the baking sheet with some EVOO. Simple and delicious.


very nice! sounds good!


----------



## Joe B

ldiat said:


> very nice! sounds good!


Oh yeah, it is!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Chocolate mousse


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Wendy's Double with cheese, fries, diet Coke.


----------



## ldiat

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Chocolate mousse


and how did you make it? i use whipped cream, egg yolks. and heavy cream!! and of course chocolate.


----------



## ldiat

last night made stuffed green peppers w/ ground meat mixed w/ cooked rice with saute onion and garlic then cool the rice and add it to the ground meat w/ tomato/pasta sauce mixed and seasonings. then baked in the sauce for a good hour and 1/2. of course mashed potato was the side dish!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Easter Brunch.


Hot cross buns up front! and Mimosa!! cool! looks like smoked salmon there also


----------



## Caesura

Homemade butter chicken leftovers.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Easter Brunch.


is that also a Quiche' i see there???


----------



## perempe

Liver stew. Add quality marjoram. The liver will be hard If You cook it over 5 minutes or add salt too early.


----------



## ldiat

perempe said:


> Liver stew. Add quality marjoram. The liver will be hard If You cook it over 5 minutes or add salt too early.


this is a new dish i have never made. i make chicken livers w/ mushrooms in a sherry wine sauce.


----------



## ldiat

i made link sausages w/ pepper and onions and some pierogi w/ onion and butter. and a side of vegies.


----------



## perempe

I recommend the 2nd video. the 1st video is very similar, the only difference is seasoning.

2 tablespoon fat or oil (he used goose fat)
0.6 kg chicken liver without hearts
3 onions
salt
pepper
sweet paprika powder
ground marjoram
ground cumin (less/optional)
garic (optional)


----------



## Flamme

An bitterly sweet green apple, ''granny smith''...


----------



## Flamme

perempe said:


> I recommend the 2nd video. the 1st video is very similar, the only difference is seasoning.
> 
> 2 tablespoon fat or oil (he used goose fat)
> 0.6 kg chicken liver without hearts
> 3 onions
> salt
> pepper
> sweet paprika powder
> ground marjoram
> ground cumin (less/optional)
> garic (optional)


OMG that loox amazing...Have me droolin!!!


----------



## perempe

I made halušky yesterday with a noodle dumpling maker, so the size of a noodle is adequate this time. (Last time I used a spoon, so the noodles were giants compared to these.) I ate strapačky yesterday and bryndzové halušky today. For the bryndzové halušky, I didn't want to work with the bacon, added a tablespoon of (melted) fat and portsalute* instead. Tomorrow I'll drink a beer as well.

* not included in the original recipe


----------



## elgar's ghost

A supermarket chicken madras ready-meal. I don't usually go for things like that but I had some boiled rice left over from last week which I needed to use up. I know it would have been cheaper just to throw the rice away but the meal was adequate and only cost £2 so I didn't mind as it was a one-off.


----------



## Flamme

An excellent sweet cake with chocolate and NUTZ, just melts in my mouth


----------



## perempe

Kocka means cube in hungarian.

has anyone tried to make croquettes like these? it's basically fried mashed potatoes with added flour. (it's less than 90 seconds.)


----------



## ldiat

perempe said:


> Kocka means cube in hungarian.
> 
> has anyone tried to make croquettes like these? it's basically fried mashed potatoes with added flour. (it's less than 90 seconds.)


yes i have made croquettes similar. i use the mashed potatoes to bind a mixture together. i have formed them this way and also like a "bell". i have added chopped ham to the potato ones. and i use no flour. run the mashed through a food mill. dry in a oven, then mash and add egg yolks. form-bread-fry


----------



## perempe

Something similar to bryndzové halušky today, but with noodles, not only bryndza, but cottage cheese & (melted) portsalute.

You can try similar: pasta with cottage cheese, some sour cream & (melted) salo.


----------



## Flamme

perempe said:


> Kocka means cube in hungarian.
> 
> has anyone tried to make croquettes like these? it's basically fried mashed potatoes with added flour. (it's less than 90 seconds.)


In serbian as well! We took lots of foreign words, even I didnt know about the Cube...On topic...


----------



## KenOC

Not what I just ate but what I _will _eat in two days: Sous vide beef ribs with balsamic and red wine sauce. It's just now bagged and in the cooker.

This dish involves searing the meat first, then making a sauce with a fair number of ingredients (including the zest of an orange). You reduce the sauce greatly and then vacuum bag it along with the seared ribs. In our case, that's four two-bone rib strips each weighing half a pound. I tasted the sauce before bagging and it was absolutely tremendous!

So now it's cooking at 160 degrees F for 48 hours. A good deal of liquid will cook out of the meat, making for a thinner sauce left over in the bags when the ribs are removed. This sauce will be used (again!) by reducing it and adding flour and heavy cream to make a gravy, which will be poured over the ribs for serving.

Both my wife and I are really looking forward to this, especially after tasting the sauce. It's from an on-line recipe by Guga, the Brazilian crazy man of sous vide cooking.


----------



## Flamme

A wonderful pear...


----------



## KenOC

Just ate the sous vide beef ribs described two posts ago, cooked 48 hours at 160F. The ribs were moist, extremely flavorful, and the bones literally fell out of the meat. Wow!

But the gravy was the star of the show. It was made from the same wine and veggie reduction that the ribs were cooked in, along with the meat juices that cooked out of the ribs. This was strained, thickened with a bit of flour, and mixed with a quarter cup of heavy cream. You could taste everything, even the balsamic vinegar used in the initial mix.

Served with reheated potatoes and carrots left over from a previous lamb stew from which all the lamb had been eaten. A good pairing, and overall pretty high on the OMG scale.

My wife wants me to make this again for my son's very first Father's Day, coming up. He does quite a bit of sous vide cooking, but I don't think he's had anything like this.


----------



## Snazzy

Avocado and Strawberries.


----------



## Joe B

In the oven now - Homemade pizza:

gluten free pizza crust (store bought, and actually good)
sauce
thin sliced baked potato
caramelized onions, red/yellow/orange peppers, and garlic
Parmesan cheese

Talk about tasty!

edit: I know the thread is "The last thing you ate", but soon enough it will be.


----------



## KenOC

Ah, those beef ribs again (see post 2879), the gift that keeps on giving. My wife reheated the two small leftover rib strips and the remaining wine reduction and heavy cream gravy. She then sautéed some sliced cremini mushrooms and chopped onions, added the beef and gravy, and served it over wide egg noodles. Made a way good version of beef Stroganoff!

My wife, who is something of a health nut and generally avoids rich foods, attacked her half with gusto and had no problem polishing it off. Nor did I.


----------



## KenOC

Escargot! For my birthday today, I made a dozen snails, a first for me. Ordered canned French snails from Amazon, along with two of those round white porcelain dishes each with wells for a half dozen snails. Melted 4 oz butter and cooked the snails in it for five minutes along with four cloves of minced fresh garlic and a handful of fresh minced parsley.

Got my grabber and put six snails in each dish and filled up the wells by pouring the mix of butter, garlic, and parsley over each snail. Put a pinch of salt and pepper on each and then topped each generously with shredded parmesan cheese. Put it all in the oven and baked for ten minutes at 350F, melting and browning the cheese.

One dish for me and the other for my wife. The snails were nice and tender, plump and hot, the garlic almost overpowering, and these turned out to be very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## TxllxT

We had a smoked mackerel (a huge one) for on our evening bread. Delicious!


----------



## Malx

Half a bar of this, washed down with a milky coffee - will I sleep tonight ......


----------



## KenOC

I reheated one of my wife's wonderful Spring rolls in the toaster oven until it was nice and crisp again. Ate it with Thai sweet chili sauce as a dip.

I helped make these originally by grinding the pork with our new cheap off-brand meat grinder attachment for our Kitchenaid stand mixer.


----------



## Jacck

a spider steak


----------



## En Passant

My partner made Goulash with “butter noodles”, vegetables on the side and a glass of Merlot. 10/10


----------



## Marinera

perempe said:


> View attachment 136469
> 
> Something similar to bryndzové halušky today, but with noodles, not only bryndza, but cottage cheese & (melted) portsalute.
> 
> You can try similar: pasta with cottage cheese, some sour cream & (melted) salo.


This reply is a couple of months late, but your recipe reminds me similar I had from time to time when I was little. Short pasta like penne pasta, cottage cheese, creme fraiche, raisins and suggar or honey.


----------



## En Passant

Making Irish Stew can’t wait.


----------



## millionrainbows

A multi-grain bagel with jelly, and 5 pieces of bacon.


----------



## En Passant

My partner made Lamb Carpaccio with figs, olives and mint absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Joe B

A sandwich:
gluten free bread toasted dark
peanut butter one of the pieces of toast
stips of tempeh layered across
thin sliced sweet onion
lettuce
tomato

I've been a vegetarian since the 70's. My wife came up with a way of preparing the tempeh which is fabulous.....I refer to it as 'vegetarian Canadian bacon'.
My dad used to like a BLT (bacon, lettuce and tomato) sandwich with some peanut butter. Everyone always thought he was crazy....until they tried it. We had the veggie version of his favorite sandwich.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> A sandwich:
> gluten free bread toasted dark
> peanut butter one of the pieces of toast
> stips of tempeh layered across
> thin sliced sweet onion
> lettuce
> tomato
> 
> I've been a vegetarian since the 70's. My wife came up with a way of preparing the tempeh which is fabulous.....I refer to it as 'vegetarian Canadian bacon'.
> My dad used to like a BLT (bacon, lettuce and tomato) sandwich with some peanut butter. Everyone always thought he was crazy....until they tried it. We had the veggie version of his favorite sandwich.


Also a 'vegomatic' (lacto/ovo). Was a good vegan for several months years ago but cheddar cheese seduced me back to the garden variety vegetarian fold.


----------



## Joe B

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Also a 'vegomatic' (lacto/ovo). Was a good vegan for several months years ago but cheddar cheese seduced me back to the garden variety vegetarian fold.


I started out eating only fruits and nuts (things from trees) for about 3 months. This eliminated eating at restaurants, friends, etc. I soon realized I needed to reassess. I gave it a lot of thought and concluded that incarnating on this planet and NOT being able to eat a pizza was absurd. I then began adding all veggies, all grains (though I'm now gluten-free for the last 15 years), and dairy (yogurt & cheese). I consume 10 grams of spirulina a day to ensure B12 intake. My blood work is always text book or better. When I first started down this path, I've made it a point to eat as much organic produce as I can get my hands on. The last 20 years this has been easy, though now it's costing a fortune.


----------



## Caesura

A lunch from McDonald's (I decided to treat myself):

Quarter-pounder with cheese (no onions or pickles)
Vanilla cone
Medium fries with two packets of ketchup dip
Some water


----------



## Jacck

I had Shopska salad + 2 sweet corns with butter and salt


----------



## Guest

I continuously find the thread title jarring. "The last thing you ate?" It sounds like the answer should be "those mushrooms I found in my garden which I was sure were just like the ones at the grocery store."


----------



## En Passant

Baron Scarpia said:


> I continuously find the thread title jarring. "The last thing you ate?" It sounds like the answer should be "those mushrooms I found in my garden which I was sure were just like the ones at the grocery store."


If that's the case I suggest laying off the mushrooms "Alice". :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of an occasion where I used to live. It was a very rainy spring and mushrooms sprouted in peoples gardens. Then people started popping up on liver transplant lists after learning that the mushroom they had for dinner was called "death cap."


----------



## starthrower

A juicy Pennsylvania peach!


----------



## Art Rock

My wife and I just finished a big pot full of mussels stewed in Belgian white beer with a big salad on the side. The same beer as drinks of course. First time in years I cooked mussels - we were satisfied with the result.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> My wife and I just finished a big pot full of mussels stewed in Belgian white beer with a big salad on the side. The same beer as drinks of course. First time in years I cooked mussels - we were satisfied with the result.


I was in Utrecht 2 years ago and ordered mussels in a restaurant









I got diarrhoea after eating them. I don't know if they were undercooked or my digestive tract was not used to the Dutch food.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Baron Scarpia said:


> I was thinking of an occasion where I used to live. It was a very rainy spring and mushrooms sprouted in peoples gardens. Then people started popping up on liver transplant lists after learning that the mushroom they had for dinner was called "death cap."


If this were France, they could have taken their mushrooms to the pharmacist and he or she could tell them whether or not they were fit to eat. But, of course, many Americans would find that an infringement on their freedom... https://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment... qualified,mushrooms are checked for toxicity.


----------



## Jacck

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> If this were France, they could have taken their mushrooms to the pharmacist and he or she could tell them whether or not they were fit to eat. But, of course, many Americans would find that an infringement on their freedom... https://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment... qualified,mushrooms are checked for toxicity.


you can install a cell phone application for mushroom identification. You can photograph the mushroom in the forest and it will identify it
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mushroom-identification/id1382216279
I actually do have it in my phone. Death caps are native to my country and lot of people do pick wild mushrooms, so children are tought from a young age how to recognize them. Even so, a couple of people every year gets poisoned.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This, I don't ever want any other bread. Been eating this for the past year and love it. Basically the red, green, and yellow in the middle. They have great bagels too.' Great company, helps ex convicts get their lives back together.


----------



## En Passant

I caved and had to make Gebakken mosselen (Dutch style baked mussels) with a potato salad and a crispy Cava.


----------



## Jacck

I had some boiled beef with horseradish sauce - some sort of Czech variant of the better known Austrian and Bavarian "Tafelspitz"


----------



## En Passant

I haven’t eaten in 3 days, struggling and don’t know why. My partner has made a fresh loaf and I’m about to poach some eggs with some grilled salmon snd toast.


----------



## TxllxT

Not so long ago I bought this in a Dutch 'Xenos' store (selling eccentric food stuff + oriental home decoration):










Probably it's British (there is the Union Jack on the label), it's butter creme with caramel taste. I put it on bread & quite like the taste. My wife loathes it for the sweetish candy taste.
Is this typical British?


----------



## Musicaterina

Homemade Tagliatelle with courgette and tomato passata sauce.


----------



## starthrower

2 slices of Gyro Pizza with olives, peppers, and feta cheese.


----------



## En Passant

TxllxT said:


> Not so long ago I bought this in a Dutch 'Xenos' store (selling eccentric food stuff + oriental home decoration):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it's British (there is the Union Jack on the label), it's butter creme with caramel taste. I put it on bread & quite like the taste. My wife loathes it for the sweetish candy taste.
> Is this typical British?


I've never seen anything like this in GB.


----------



## Chilham

En Passant said:


> I've never seen anything like this in GB.


For baking. My daughter likes to bake. Renshaw do a lot of cake fillings, marzipan, icing etc.

I probably put on weight writing this post, let alone eating my daughters cakes.


----------



## ldiat

Chilham said:


> For baking. My daughter likes to bake. Renshaw do a lot of cake fillings, marzipan, icing etc.
> 
> I probably put on weight writing this post, let alone eating my daughters cakes.


marzipan!!! very good!


----------



## ldiat

i made a pasta salad w/ many vegies but i added chopped ham and a link of left over sausage, chopped. then used Raspberry/walnut dressing. and added shredded cheese also. very tasty!


----------



## Musicaterina

Oven baked vegetables (fennel, broccoli, tomatoes, onions) with homemade tagliatelle


----------



## KenOC

Had a late lunch so a light dinner. I had found a recipe that my wife prepared with her uisual flair, sliced tomatoes with buffalo mozzarella and carmelized onions. Here's a picture:










Good stuff. The recipe is in the video *here*. Note that the carmelized onions are something of a project in themselves and have their own video *here*.

Do I need to say that this was amazing?


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Had a late lunch so a light dinner. I had found a recipe that my wife prepared with her uisual flair, sliced tomatoes with buffalo mozzarella and carmelized onions. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. The recipe is in the video *here*. Note that the carmelized onions are something of a project in themselves and have their own video *here*.
> 
> Do I need to say that this was amazing?


very nice!! looks great!


----------



## ldiat

i just made cheese burgers tonight. chicken was not thawed out in time. when it is i will make chicken Romano. chicken dipped in beaten eggs w/ parm cheese then sauteed.


----------



## ldiat

WOW!the other day i used chicken breasts and cut them into small cubes. then coated w/ some flour. but first i chopped some garlic and fresh parsley. then sauteed the chicken cube till done. removed them from the skillet then added the garlic and parsley and cooked them just for a min or so and added back the chicken and tossed or jumped the cube to coat the garlic and parsley. it was very Tasty. made mashed potatoes and green beans w/ toasted almonds as a side dish


----------



## ldiat

i also made cream of corn chowder soup w/ chicken. lasts for a few days as i make like 2 gallons. carrots-onions-celery-peppers garlic and some frozen mixed veggies. corn of course. canned as i use the broth in the soup. potatoes also


----------



## Dan Ante

You guys can cook :clap: I do envy you, all I can manage is beans on toast, tinned soup and cheese and onion batch. Thanks to the great googoo in the sky for having a wife that is a fantastic cook. :cheers:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night I cut a chicken breast fillet into thin strips and fried it in a little oil with strips of green and red bell pepper, onion, celery and garlic and mixed it all in with some Schwartz cajun seasoning powder once the chicken had sealed. I bulked it up with some boiled rice and shoved half into two pita breads. Probably not the way the purists would do it, but I wanted a fairly dry dish and it certainly hit the spot. It was sort of like fajita but tasted slightly sweeter (no rhyme intended...).


----------



## Joe B

*For those who truly worship 'The Dark Lord':*










*Description:
Perfectly unrefined, super intense 95% dark stone ground chocolate. This barely-sweet bar has just 2 grams of sugar per serving. It lets the bright fruity flavors of our cacao shout loud and proud! We think our unique stone ground process creates the best ultra-dark chocolate you can find. Paleo-friendly, vegan, and organic, with NO dairy, NO soy, NO gluten.*

Taza founder and CEO Alex Whitmore took his first bite of stone ground chocolate while traveling in Oaxaca, Mexico. He was so inspired by the rustic intensity that he decided to create a chocolate factory back home in Somerville, MA. Alex apprenticed under a molinero in Oaxaca to learn how to hand-carve granite mill stones to make a new kind of American chocolate that is simply crafted, but seriously good. In 2005, he officially launched Taza with his wife, Kathleen Fulton, who is Taza's Chief Design Officer and designed all of the packaging.

Taza is a pioneer in ethical cacao sourcing. We were the first U.S. chocolate maker to establish a third-party certified Direct Trade Cacao Certification program. We maintain direct relationships with our cacao farmers and pay a premium above the Fair Trade price for their cacao. We partner only with cacao producers who respect the rights of workers and the environment.


----------



## KenOC

The wife and I just tried a new local Mexican seafood restaurant and split an order of _Ostiones Especiales con Ceviche_. That's a dozen large raw oysters on the half shell smothered with shrimp ceviche, including lots of finely diced crunchy vegetables. Squeezed some lime on them and they were very VERY good! Here's their menu picture. We got more food than I expected.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> The wife and I just tried a new local Mexican seafood restaurant and split an order of _Ostiones Especiales con Ceviche_. That's a dozen large raw oysters on the half shell smothered with shrimp ceviche, including lots of finely diced crunchy vegetables. Squeezed some lime on them and they were very VERY good! Here's their menu picture. We got more food than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> looks very nice and tasty. i like raw oysters!


----------



## Jacck

I had Udon Noodles with Grilled Beef and Vegetables (in a Japanese restaurant)


----------



## Flamme

What are they like?

A kiwi...Not a bird...Or a man


----------



## Barbebleu

A strawberry and black grape Pavlova made by my wife. Absolutely fabulous (and the pavlova was pretty good too:lol.


----------



## Malx

I needed a hit of cholesterol so I've just enjoyed a Melton Mowbray pork pie and some beautiful crumbly Cheshire cheese.

[


----------



## Flamme

A home made croissant...


----------



## Jacck

I had some crackling dumplings with sauerkraut










the pork cracklings are inside the dumplings


----------



## Taplow

Malx said:


> I needed a hit of cholesterol so I've just enjoyed a Melton Mowbray pork pie and some beautiful crumbly Cheshire cheese.
> 
> [


OMG, I do miss a good British cheese. Chicken soup and crusty bread for lunch, with Irish Beef and Guinness stew with roasted rosemary potatoes lined up for dinner. Might even bake a boiled fruit cake.


----------



## Malx

Taplow said:


> OMG, I do miss a good British cheese. Chicken soup and crusty bread for lunch, with Irish Beef and Guinness stew with roasted rosemary potatoes lined up for dinner. Might even bake a boiled fruit cake.


Sounds great Taplow.

My wonderful better half is preparing for our evening meal - roasted chicken breasts and will accompany them with roasted potatoes, a mix of veg usually broccoli, carrot, green beans and gravy. Ideal for a misty Scottish autumn day.
I will probably have fresh fruit and greek yoghurt for afters, my concession to a balanced diet!


----------



## Dan Ante

Flamme said:


> A home made croissant...


Did you add anything to it ?....


----------



## Flamme

Dan Ante said:


> Did you add anything to it ?....


I did...A red hot chilly ''ajvar'' spread, a tradition in balkans...It was an unlikely excellent combo because the crossiant was a bit sweet...


----------



## KenOC

Actually, this food is days away from being eaten! My wife is having her 65th birthday on Friday and is quite excited because she will get Medicare and no longer have to pay through the nose for decent health insurance. We had planned to eat out at one of the three premium steakhouses in our area. She is a fan of that sort of thing (but doesn't tell her yoga students, virtuous vegans for the most part).

Anyway, yesterday my home county was bumped from the red tier back to the purple (a California thing) because of a big uptick in COVID-19 cases, meaning all restaurants have to quit serving inside sit-down customers. These steakhouses don't open until 5 PM and it's already pitch dark by then and cooling down as well. Sitting outside in a makeshift dining area, gloomy and drafty, didn't seem much of a way to celebrate!

So…I registered with Snake River Farms in Idaho, one of the premier mail order meat companies with a specialty in American Wagyu beef (a derivative of Japanese Kobe beef). This stuff is seriously good and priced accordingly. I ordered a 12-ounce rib eye filet for my wife and a 6-ouce filet mignon for myself, since my appetite is somewhat depressed these days. Together, just those two steaks graded Wagyu gold and shipped to us in dry ice cost $130! Uncooked! Well, I said it was expensive…

Anyway, this grade of beef is supposed to be superior to anything you can get in a 1st-class steakhouse, at least one that caters to mere mortals. It'll be delivered Saturday and I'll report back!


----------



## Flamme

https://elakolije.rs/slike_pro/pro_v_0087480.jpg


----------



## perempe

pork chops
3 large potatoes, 3 onions, some bacon (should have added garlic as well)
salt and pepper (should have added more than I did)
150°C for almost 3 hours (covered with aluminium foil, no water or oil added)


----------



## KenOC

The steaks I ordered arrive via FedEx this morning packed in a cooler box along with dry ice. My wife immediately started them thawing in the sink and fired up our little BBQ. A couple of hours later they were on the grill.

They came out perfectly – crunchy outside without being burned and hot pink throughout. I had the 5 oz wagyu filet mignon, and she had the big 10 oz wagyu ribeye filet (it’s her birthday after all). The steaks were served with hash browns and nicely fried eggs.

These were extraordinarily tender and juicy steaks with a fabulous taste. It’s very possible that this was one of the best steak and eggs breakfast ever served. It was certainly the best I have ever had! There were no leftovers.


----------



## Sonata

Potato soup a coworker made me


----------



## Sonata

Home made hamburger seasoned with steak seasoning, topped with a slice of good sharp cheddar cheese, my father's home made dill pickles, tomato, lettuce, ketcup and mustard on a toasted bun. it was rather delicious


----------



## ldiat

a local store had beef tenderloin on sale(filets) so i bought one and roasted it for my family and made mashed potatoes and glazed carrots. and a au jus sauce for the meat. roasted it MR


----------



## Dan Ante

Chips and Cashew nuts...


----------



## perempe

same recipe, but with turkey
added some garlic this time


----------



## KenOC

For the hungry young 'uns on Thanksgiving, I made this. No, it's not a dog's breakfast, it's sausage and cream gravy on buttered biscuits. Sticks to the ribs in a major way. This held them over until the turkey arrived a few hours later.


----------



## KenOC

Later, Thanksgiving dinner here.


----------



## Dan Ante

KenOC said:


> Later, Thanksgiving dinner here.


That is a great angle for the photo Ken you are much younger than I imagined


----------



## Tristan

Some chocolate bonbons we ordered by mail for the Christmas season. They arrived early and I can't stop eating them...


----------



## KenOC

I have recently come into fair amount of money in a strange and startling way. It's true! So I have taken charge of planning and preparing Christmas supper for my family, at least the members in this area. Here's the grub I'm rustling up:

- 10.5 pound bone in prime rib roast, using premium-grade Wagyu beef at a cost that would bankrupt some small countries
- Horseradish and au jus sauces to accompany, each served in their own pretty individual ramekins
- Potatoes Romanoff, which must be seen to be appreciated (see photo below)
- Veggies, probably Brussels sprouts (my wife is managing this one)

Maybe some more stuff too. Why not? I'll post again later. Here are the potatoes, and a link to Chef John's video on them.










Here's the video!


----------



## Flamme

A skewer from the oven...


----------



## Ingélou

Chilli con carne, made by Taggart - fabulous!


----------



## KenOC

The potatoes for the Potatoes Romanoff are baking now. Tomorrow I cook my 3-bone Wagyu standing rib roast (better-than-prime prime rib). But there's a problem. It was advertised as 10.5 pounds. But what came was a monster 3-rib hunk of roast weighing in at 16.8 pounds! I'm not at all sure how to cook such a humongous hunk of meat, but can't face cooking it wrong given its cost.

Current plan is to carve off one rib, which will leave 2 ribs at 10-11 pounds, still way more than we need for the family dinner tomorrow. The other rib I'll vacuum seal and freeze -- it'll still make a luxurious meal for four one of these days.

Meanwhile, I'm seriously intimidated by this roast.


----------



## Flamme

A bit of this and that...


----------



## KenOC

A pre-Christmas dinner with friends and family. Shown here are some thick slices of Wagyu standing rib roast (ribs now removed), Potatoes Romanoff (I already ate one corner), and my daughter-in-law's contribution, Brussels sprouts braised in balsamic vinegar and maple syrup. There's also a big bowl of horseradish and sour cream sauce to share, and each place setting has a bowl of au jus.

From all indications, a good time was had by all.


----------



## Daniel2020

The last thing I ate...was my favorite coffee It is a drink in fact, but I can't live without it


----------



## Flamme

Some dried figs and apricots mmm


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> For the hungry young 'uns on Thanksgiving, I made this. No, *it's not a dog's breakfast*, it's sausage and cream gravy on buttered biscuits. Sticks to the ribs in a major way. This held them over until the turkey arrived a few hours later.


But a dog would LOVE it! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> That is a great angle for the photo Ken you are much younger than I imagined


I think he must have used a small camera drone.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Daniel2020 said:


> The last thing I ate...was my favorite coffee It is a drink in fact, but I can't live without it


Ah coffee. I freaked this am when I flipped the switch on the coffee maker and came back 10 minutes later. Nothing. Cold and empty. Then I looked at the microwave and saw the clock was not lit. A simple matter of a GFCI outlet that had kicked. All working now, but puzzled as to why the GFCI kicked. Fridge is not on it.

10 cup a day habit, well that is the cups on the coffee pot which are really half cups. It is about 45 ounces of coffee a day, so nearly 6 official cups. But I drink it weak. That 45 ounces is made with a total of bout 3.5 tablespoons of grounds, which is about half or less the recommended amount.

That is one place where work-at-home shines. The guy in the office would make the coffee very strong. I used to have to microwave half a cup of water then top it with his brew.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I would post the last thing I ate but since I am always eating, it changes before I can hit to post button.  :lol:


EDIT: Maybe this post should have been in the stupid jokes thread?


----------



## Flamme

The deed of my hands, the first time...


----------



## KenOC

Last meal of the year: A rack of lamb. I smeared the meat with duck fat and sprinkled it with sea salt, freshly ground black pepper, granulated garlic, and _herbs de provence_. Cooked it sous vide at 136F (58C) for an hour and a half, unbagged it, patted it dry, and torched it for a nice crust.

This had a great taste and was extraordinarily juicy. But it was a bit too rare, so my wife pan-fried our second helpings of rib in butter, which made them about perfect. Next time, I'll do the sous vide at 139F or maybe even 140F. Until then, farewell 2020! :wave:


----------



## TxllxT

Traditional 'oliebollen'; for once nice but they make the stomach rumble...


----------



## Ingélou

Lunch - a slice of toast with peanut butter on (I like smooth & Taggart likes crunchy) followed by blueberries and pears with vanilla yoghurt. Lovely!


----------



## KenOC

Yesterday we drove up to our son’s and daughter-in-law’s house to deliver a few items. When we got there, we found they had laid food out for us on a camping table, supplied chairs, and so forth. This was outside, of course, and the weather was beautiful.

So we had toad in a hole (she’s British) and hot coffee. Now I’d heard of toad in a hole but had no idea what it was. Turns out that her version, at least, is like Yorkshire pudding with slices of sausage in it, served with a hot brown meat gravy. Yes, it was good!


----------



## Chilham

Moroccan-spiced falafel. Very pleasant.


----------



## KenOC

And today…tuna noodle casserole, the deluxe type. To the recipe, my wife added more veggies, a couple more kinds of cheese, and two chopped hard-boiled eggs. Here's the *recipe video*:


----------



## Flamme

My aunt made.


----------



## Barbebleu

Beef Wellington, hasselback potatoes, roast carrots and parsnips, green beans wrapped in Parma ham and a Madeira jus. Courtesy of my son and daughter-in-law and granddaughter. New Years dinner gift.


----------



## Musicaterina

A pizza with broccoli, garlic, tomato and homemade vegan mozzarella.


----------



## KenOC

My older sister e-mailed me tonight with a reminder of a dish my mother used to make occasionally - VERY occasionally as we were rather poor - veal with a morel mushroom sauce. We would sometimes have morels in our yard, in an area where my Dad burned braches from a big apple tree. I still remember the taste, how good it was.

So planning is afoot for veal medallions, cooked sous vide and pan-seared, with morel mushrooms sautéed in butter and a rosemary cream sauce. Amazon has dried morels that look good and seem easy to reconstitute plump and whole. This should be AMAZING!


----------



## Jacck

I had spinach with fried potatoes and boiled eggs, something like this


----------



## KenOC

As promised, veal chops cooked sous vide and covered by morel mushrooms in a rosemary cream sauce. Accompanied by cold peach slices.


----------



## Flamme

An omelette with bacon...


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Just finished what has been my standard daily breakfast for a couple of years. A one-serving size bowl of oatmeal into which I stir in a little Sugar-Free Blackberry Jam and artificial sweetener for flavor, then add fresh blueberries, chopped peach slices, sliped fresh strawberries, and fresh banana slices. A glass of skimmed milk on the side. (Today it was 2% milk, the store being out of skimmed in the gallon-size when I last bought groceries.) I see it as reasonably healthy, nuitritious, and yummy.


----------



## perempe

Bryndzové halušky with curd cheese (instead of bryndza). Start heating the water as the dough is easy to make. I used standard grater. I used a microwave to fry the bacon.


----------



## perempe

French toast with garlic.


----------



## Flamme

Chocolate plum nut dipped in forest fruit yogurt...


----------



## Daniel2020

I ate porridge in the morning - the perfect breakfast for me.


----------



## KenOC

Leftovers (!) A sort of beef Stroganoff with sliced wagyu filet mignon, egg noodles, shallot-infused heavy cream with morel mushrooms, and trimmed with rosemary and cape gooseberry (P. Peruviana) for the pucker factor.


----------



## Ariasexta

Lunch: Milk mixing with boiled wheat, 3 pieces of chinese steamed bread, one egg and a few pieces of cookies. I avoid ingesting much salt.

Breakfast: chinese rice noodle in soup cooked with pepper, green vegetable, tomato, chili, olive oil, anise powder, no salt, dressed in cooked pork and vinegar and slight sprinkles of soysauce. 

I do not use meat soup or any kind of animal stock in cooking for complex tastes, either eat any kind of food cooked with them; will never dine in any restaurant using animal stock. I also avoid all sea food except for plankton or kelp products, beef, instant noodles, and all wild animals. Cooking methods also avoid direct roasting, fuming, and using open fire in the wild(my family taboo, traditionally we consider cooking the wild is savage), but allow ovening. A kind of light, tender, simple taste in food with balanced nutritions, not a vegan. For my methodist eating culture, I can not dine outside my home, also, no KFC and McDonalds and Pizzahut, in protest against chicken abuse whereas the chickens are being fed in warmhouse without freedom; but Starbuck is fine and their breads and coffee are delicious. My objection against animal stock is stemmed from the repulsion against the extravagance in using raw materials in pursue of complex tastes.

I feel myself purified by this methodological way of life, insulating myself from the general inconsiderate cruelty and vulgarity and the ignorant filthiness that pervades the majority. Without resorting to any kind of spiritual or religious dogmatism, regulating ones own details of life greatly helps to enlighten the mind and the intellect.

So, the central ideology here is the tenderness in taste, not just avoiding wasting and abuse food and animals, also insisting on a consistently modest way of cooking. To me much complexity in tastes however the food can be very tasty, is cruelty and selfishness and recklessness. So the taste I attained is a kind of natural clarity, sanctity, and thankfulness in every single flavor of food.


----------



## Dan Ante

KenOC said:


> As promised, veal chops cooked sous vide and covered by morel mushrooms in a rosemary cream sauce. Accompanied by cold peach slices.


Ken your photo immediately registered with me for off topic reasons, your knife is the same as a set of knives and forks that we have had for 25 years approx and we still use them 2-4 times per week and they are washed in the dish washer which is pretty harsh on wood handles. Well made eh


----------



## Flamme

I have the same knives...!


----------



## Musicaterina

A piece of vegan marble cake.


----------



## TxllxT

*Pikantní zelňačka - Hot Chili Sauerkraut soup with smoked meat, real winter food.*










Pikantní zelňačka - Hot Chili Sauerkraut soup with smoked meat, real winter food.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## perempe

beef stew with potatoes


----------



## Flamme

Potatoes and sausages from the oven...I made a lunch for my dad.


----------



## Jacck

I ate pickled sausages (utopenec = "drowned man")


----------



## Ad Astra

I made a salmon coulibiac last night with mushrooms my fiancé cultivates. I ate so much I skipped breakfast.


----------



## Jacck

I had some home-made tlačenka with fresh onions and vinegar and bread (the dark German type, not the disgusting white toast bread)


----------



## Chilham

Haggis and eggs.


----------



## Ad Astra

I had a boiled egg, a baked tomato and some “black pudding” (blood sausage) for breakfast. Lunch was a open sandwich of rye bread and some parma ham with a poached egg. We are having some salmon for dinner but how has yet to be decided.

Trying to up my B12 and Iron levels naturally on doctors orders.


----------



## mikeh375

....I hate you all. Yes I'm on a diet...and???


----------



## Flamme

Muesli with milk...


----------



## Ad Astra

mikeh375 said:


> ....I hate you all. Yes I'm on a diet...and???


What diet plan are you following or is it just calorie restrictions.


----------



## Musicaterina

A piece of vegan apple cake.


----------



## mikeh375

Ad Astra said:


> What diet plan are you following or is it just calorie restrictions.


It's a vicious one based on specific foods (mainly protein based) with 5 meals a day. Add that to an exercise regime developed by a sadist then you might understand why I'm drooling at the piccies here...
I'll be lurking and fantasising here for 3 months and then I'm gonna post a close up of sausage, chips and beans with bread.....


----------



## Ad Astra

mikeh375 said:


> It's a vicious one based on specific foods (mainly protein based) with 5 meals a day. Add that to an exercise regime developed by a sadist then you might understand why I'm drooling at the piccies here...
> I'll be lurking and fantasising here for 3 months and then I'm gonna post a close up of sausage, chips and beans with bread.....


Good luck! Ha

Just ate the world's smallest Mars bars.


----------



## Musicaterina

A piece of espresso crumble cake filled with the espresso-apple-sauce I made yesterday


----------



## Ad Astra

Musicaterina said:


> A piece of espresso crumble cake filled with the espresso-apple-sauce I made yesterday


That sounds like heaven any chance you could link the recipe if you have it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight: A rack of baby back pork ribs, coated with Suckle Buster’s “Hog Waller” rib rub, vacuum bagged and cooked sous vide at 160F / 71C for 24 hours. We’ll torch a half rack for supper here, and my wife will take the other half rack up tomorrow for our son and his wife.

When ribs are cooked this way, the meat literally falls off the bone. If you grab the protruding end of a bone, it’ll come right out of the meat, clean. Tastes great too!


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Just finished my daily breakfast, a one-serving size bowl of basic oatmeal (not pre-flavored), to which I add:

...fresh blueberries
...fresh chopped strawberries (one to three, depending on size)
...fresh banana slices, split in thirds
...fresh peach bits (two to three slices worth, depending on size)

I add a small amount of sugar-free Blackberry Jam for flavor, sprinkle on a dab of artificial sweetener, then stir until all ingredients are equally distributed throughout the mix.

I drink a glass of either skimmed or low-fat milk on the side.

Very flavorful, and reasonably healthy despite the jam and sweetener. I never tire of it.

The only days I forgo this breakfast are those in which I must fast for medical reasons, usually in preparation for lab testing. And of course when away from home early morning, which, being fully retired, is extraordinarily rare.


----------



## perempe

Jacck said:


> I had some home-made tlačenka with fresh onions and vinegar and bread (the dark German type, not the disgusting white toast bread)


it's popular in Hungary as well.

Has anyone tried to make halušky (potato dumplings) / cabbage halušky (strapačky) / bryndzové halušky?
I advised it because you don't need to roll & cut the dough. Last time I used a teaspoon to toss the halušky into boiling water.


----------



## Jacck

perempe said:


> it's popular in Hungary as well.
> 
> Has anyone tried to make halušky (potato dumplings) / cabbage halušky (strapačky) / bryndzové halušky?
> I advised it because you don't need to roll & cut the dough. Last time I used a teaspoon to toss the halušky into boiling water.


I know the meal of course. It is Slovakian. To make the meal at home (it is easy) you need bryndza. The bryndza is a special type of cheese made from sheep. 
https://cheese.com/bryndza/
we have a friend from Slovakia and when he comes to visit, he always brings us some gifts, especially bryndza but also other types of Slovak cheese. Then we can make the halušky with bryndza and bacon. 
but to be honest, it is not really my favorite dish. The bryndza cheese has a little funny taste to it.


----------



## perempe

You can eat it with fresh, soft curd cheese as well or try strapačky. I advised it because it's much better than store-bought pastas.


----------



## Joe B

Buckwheat spaghetti with freshly ground parmesan and spicy Arrabiata pasta sauce, garlic toast, and a large salad. Perfect after spending 3.5 hours cleaning up after the snow storm.


----------



## KenOC

Had a big bowl of homemade chili tonight, served over broken up saltine crackers and topped with shredded sharp cheddar cheese (which melted nicely). This is a very popular American comfort food, especially in the Southwest. You can buy it canned but it’s usually not very good that way. Fortunately it’s easy to make.

Chili cookoffs are popular events, where people bring in their favorite recipes and share them, while a panel of judges decides which chilis are the best. Some of the recipes are fairly wild with ingredients like cigarette ashes, beer (actually quite common), and peppers ranging from the spicy to the super-hot.

My wife’s chili is of middling hotness and in the non-Texas camp; Texans believe chili should have meat but no beans. And, I will add, hers is quite flavorful, particularly on day 2 after the ingredients have gotten to know each other.


----------



## perempe

Yesterday I made lots of halušky, I used over 3lbs of potatoes. I ate it with bryndza & melted cheese yesterday, also drank a beer. (I was lazy to cut bacon.) Today I ate it with bryndza and pork stew.

Tomorrow I'll eat it with ham.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight...Scallops breaded and deep fried with tartar sauce, with slivered raw zucchini on the side drizzled with a commercial red French dressing. Rather good.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A dark-chocolate-covered ginger biscuit. 
Than which there is nothing better on a winter morning.


----------



## KenOC

Ate classical tonight. An excellent filet mignon from the BBQ along with steamed asparagus served with a slice of lemon and half a baked potato with butter, salt, and pepper.

I have been eating extra well lately, thanks to my wife!


----------



## ArtMusic

I just ate three beef burger patty (just the meat, nothing else) with some herbs and cheese on top.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

In contrast to ArtMusic, I just ate a piece of wheat bread. Nothing else.

Haven't had much of an appetite for the past few months...


----------



## perempe

potato casserole

Now there are pork chops in the oven.
4 potatoes, 2 onions
150°C for almost 3 hours (in glass casserole with cover)


----------



## perempe

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## perempe

vegetable marrow stew with dill with baked chicked legs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fried liver and onions with various vegetables and thick gravy. Hate prepping this - liver smells bogging when raw.


----------



## Ariasexta

Plain cookies sprinkled with sesames, pork cooked with carrots, pepper, red chili in olive oil, a bow of rice.


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> Fried liver and onions with various vegetables and thick gravy. Hate prepping this - liver smells bogging when raw.


Had to chuckle at your comment - I can't be in the same house as raw liver, the smell turns my stomach. Fortunately both Mrs Malx and I don't enjoy liver so it is not something I have to suffer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Had to chuckle at your comment - I can't be in the same house as raw liver, the smell turns my stomach. Fortunately both Mrs Malx and I don't enjoy liver so it is not something I have to suffer.


It's one occasion when I'm all too happy to wear a mask heh heh... I like kidneys but that's even worse - they smell of urine.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, leek and potato soup (hot, not Vichyssoise). From a Chef John Internet recipe with the addition of crumbled freshly fried bacon sprinkled over it.










Added: Outstanding! Even better with the addition of some crispy garlic croutons from the pantry!


----------



## ArtMusic

I had chicken stew/soup: drumsticks, potatoes, brown mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, onions, herbs, chicken broth/stock.


----------



## Conrad2

I cooked Chestnut Soup for the dinner starter. I got the recipe from a website: Wolfgang Puck's Silky Chestnut Soup.
For the main course, the Mrs. cooked Beef Wellington. It was our 3rd attempt, and this time it went splendidly!
I uncork Chateau Laroque, a gifted Boredeaux wine bottle, and it is perfect with the Beef Wellington. 
For desert, we have leftover apple pie slice. For those of you in the Washington DC Metro Area, the bakery name is "Pie Sisters", and I highly recommend you tried it if you haven't already! 
To accommodate the dessert we have Sujeonggwa, a traditional Korean cinnamon punch.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Every evening I take a sip of maple syrup.


----------



## Jacck

Pilaf + salad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilaf


----------



## starthrower

I had an Aldi's beef & bean burrito.


----------



## Ingélou

Cheese and crackers at tea - nothing to beat Cheddar.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> Cheese and crackers at tea - nothing to beat Cheddar.


That would have done me, but I have neither right now. Settled for home-made Yorkshire Pudding smeared with hot horseradish sauce.


----------



## Malx

Ingélou said:


> Cheese and crackers at tea - nothing to beat Cheddar.


Have to disagree with you Ingélou there is something to beat Cheddar with crackers - more Cheddar


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> Have to disagree with you Ingélou there is something to beat Cheddar with crackers - more Cheddar


Can't argue with you there!


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> That would have done me, but I have neither right now. Settled for home-made Yorkshire Pudding smeared with hot horseradish sauce.


we used to make Yorkshire Pudding in large "cupcake" pans. poured the hot oil in the pan then added the puddding mix and then baked. comes out like large 'Popovers". we had prime rib on the menu every day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


> we used to make Yorkshire Pudding in large "cupcake" pans. poured the hot oil in the pan then added the puddding mix and then baked. comes out like large 'Popovers". we had prime rib on the menu every day.


Sounds good. When we used to see my grandmother in the North East she also used to make Yorkshire Pudding as a dessert - I thought this was weird until it was pointed out to me that Yorkshire Pudding is in effect the same recipe as a pancake but baked in the oven rather than cooked in a pan.


----------



## Malx

When visiting my grandmother in County Durham, as part of Sunday lunch my father and I each had a Yorkshire pudding made in a loaf tin served with onion gravy as a starter - followed by the full lunch with a couple of smaller puds on the plate. Not a lot was done later on a Sunday, any physical movement was a difficult task!
I am salivating at the thought of her spectacular roasts, happy days.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> Sounds good. When we used to see my grandmother in the North East she also used to make Yorkshire Pudding as a dessert - I thought this was weird until it was pointed out to me that Yorkshire Pudding is in effect the same recipe as a pancake but baked in the oven rather than cooked in a pan.


When I grew up in York, my mother used to make small Yorkshire puddings in a cake/ bun tin and we had them served with orange squash and sugar (preferably brown) as a pudding after dinner, i.e. the mid-day meal. There were six of us and demand was high. I remember one day that my eldest brother claimed the record by eating twelve puddings and called himself the CYPE - Chief Yorkshire Pudding Eater.

Gosh, when I think of all the sweet things I gorged on as a child, no wonder my teeth are so bad.

The idea of the dish revolts me now, but I suppose for Mum it was a cheap and effective way of filling us up.


----------



## elgar's ghost

When it comes to sweet things this is what I miss the most.










I never did understand why the _Aztec_ bar was discontinued. When at high school in the late 70s I had a part-time job in a corner shop and the _Aztec_ was one of the most popular chocolate bars around - then all of a sudden it was gone. _Aztec_ was Cadbury's fairly blatant attempt to rival the ubiquitous _Mars_ bar but it was the one I always preferred, and it was certainly better than some of the bars Cadbury's still have on the market.


----------



## Malx

I used to like an Aztec bar myself EG - and I still have the fillings to prove it!


----------



## perempe

Káposztás tészta - Hungarian Cabbage & Pasta. OK, it's just cabbage halušky, but with pasta.


----------



## Conrad2

It's crawfish season here in the States and I have ate Viet-Cajun style crawfish boil.








A reference picture.

Also soy garlic fried chicken.
Here is the recipe/. 
I made some modifications to it, where instead of using an oven, I instead use a deep fryer to make it more crispier on the outside and moist on the inside.







A picture I found.

Beer I drank to accommodated my dinner. 
- The Black Lotus
- Art Car IPA

For desert, an afforgato. Espresso topped with a scoop of Haagen-Dazs vanilla bean ice cream.

Perhaps next time, I will try my hand at Swedish dill style for my next crawfish meal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe 127 salt peanuts...help


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> Beer I drank to accommodated my dinner.
> - The Black Lotus


RIP. Just learned that the manufacturer went out of business. I might have just drank the last beer in existence for that brand.

The last thing I ate was a charcuterie board yesterday. I skipped breakfast and lunch today. 









The food that I remembered I put on the charcuterie board. 
- Parma Prosciutto 
- La Chang sausage
- salami
- Bresaola
- Parmigiano Reggiano
- smoked blue cheese 
- tomme
- brie cheese 
- goat cheese
- cheese flavored crackers
- baguettes 
- figs
- olives
- pickles 
- macadamia 
- almonds 
- honey 
- apple
- pear
- pâté

And a glass of wine.

Here's the website that helped me out.


----------



## perempe

Pork tenderloin with potatoes, onions & some garlic.

120°C (250 F) for 3+ hours in oven (covered), but the potatoes were raw. Another 1.5 hours, but at 150°C (300 F) this time.


----------



## Jacck

fried fish fillets with potato salad


----------



## Ingélou

Friday lunch - a mug of tomato soup and a slice of toast with smooth peanut butter. Taggart swears by crunchy peanut butter - it's a marital debate each week. 

Taggart says the crunch
Of peanut butter's much the best for lunch;
But I believe that smooth
Is far superior, appetite to soothe.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Oh, Ingélou - you have managed to mention two of my half-dozen or so pet hate foods in just one sentence! Not toast - I like that...


----------



## starthrower

Battered fried chicken warmed up in the microwave so it didn't go crunch when I took a bite. Just a delicious moosh!


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> Oh, Ingélou - you have managed to mention two of my half-dozen or so pet hate foods in just one sentence! Not toast - I like that...


Your heart do not harden; I sincerely beg your pardon.
Then let's hear it for toast - 
It's truly the most,
When topped by something liked by Elgar's Ghost. :tiphat:


----------



## Conrad2

I have Peking Duck for dinner. This is my fourth attempt. The first attempt lead to the duck carcass imploding as I pump too much air in. 









Starter - Peking duck soup (the Mrs. prepare it) 








The recipe .

Entrée - Peking duck (I did this part).
The recipe.
Accommodated by: 
Pancakes, cucumber strips, carrot strips, celery strips, sugar, and Tianmian sauce I bought from the store.

Dessert: Halo-halo








The recipe.

I have to say, my attempt pale in comparison to the Chinese restaurant in my home town, but I am improving.


----------



## perempe

Liver and onions with bread. Use fat instead of oil.


----------



## starthrower

Cookie Dough ice cream. I really shouldn't buy this stuff because I can't stop eating until it's gone.


----------



## Captainnumber36

A can of tuna fish. I've been trying to be healthier with my limited motivation to cook along with my desire to find an eating option that works while on vacation in a car/hotel. It's my source of protein for the day!


----------



## perempe

Krumplis tészta (Potato pasta)


----------



## Ariasexta

My flavor is tending to be very natural and simple: a minimalism in cooking and taste, rejecting overt tastiness and unnecessary luxury. I compared it to the natural tastes of the generous fresh water and of humble food.

Lunch: A bowl of rice cooked with tomato and potato and dressed in uncooked olive oil(no salt added), a glass of milk, a boiled egg. 

Chocolates and plain biscuits for snacks.


----------



## Art Rock

A stir fried dish of loads of mixed vegetables and salmon pieces, served with pasta. And a nice dry NZ white whine.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

A bowl of loquats, apricots, pistachio nuts and yogurt


----------



## perempe

Hungarian Jókai Bean Soup without noodles this time


----------



## Jacck

smoked mackerel


----------



## starthrower

A piece of low sugar dark chocolate with 85 percent cocoa, and a banana. Washed it down with a protein drink. I did a lot of walking today so I needed some fuel.


----------



## Delafin

Ariasexta said:


> My flavor is tending to be very natural and simple: a minimalism in cooking and taste, rejecting overt tastiness and unnecessary luxury. I compared it to the natural tastes of the generous fresh water and of humble food.
> 
> Lunch: A bowl of rice cooked with tomato and potato and dressed in uncooked olive oil(no salt added), a glass of milk, a boiled egg.
> 
> Chocolates and plain biscuits for snacks.


I love this. For some time now I've also been aiming at a simple and sober meals, almost monastic. 
Not so easy though with a foodie as a partner.


----------



## perempe

Greaves, 2 eggs and bread for breakfast.


----------



## WNvXXT

Nothing yesterday - in the midst of an intermittent fast (IF). Last meal ended noon Wednesday, so right now I'm at 41 hours and I may extend it to 48 and eat at noon again.


----------



## Jacck

Bohemian roast duck


----------



## WNvXXT

Left over prime rib, 4 eggs over easy, plantain (puree, with butter and salt - refrigerated), kimchi. A nice _rib bowl_.


----------



## Conrad2

Appetizer: Grilled Oysters topped with fried garlic bits, parmesan, shredded crab meat, and rosemary. 









Main Course: Cantonese style steamed fish (Sea Bream) with steamed rice









Desert: Bananas Foster (recipe; be careful the recipe I got deal with igniting alcohol on fire and the ice cream I used was Häagen-Dazs' vanilla bean ice cream) and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ingélou

Chilli con Carne made by Taggart - served with fluffy brown rice. Delicious!


----------



## pianozach

Part of my lunch, the salad, with some very thick creamy Cæsar dressing.


----------



## Conrad2

Ingélou said:


> Chilli con Carne made by Taggart - served with fluffy brown rice. Delicious!


Ah Chilli con Carne. A "simple" dish that is delicious. It has been a long time since I have eaten that dish, and your post bring back memories of my younger self having dinner at a friend's house, where his mom would cook a pot of it and serve it over wild rice (brown rice is also a good choice; much better than the nacho chips traditionally serve in "Tex-Mex" restaurants). She lived in San Antonio for a short time and manage to get a recipe from one of the "chili queens", who were famed for bringing the dish to the US. I kick myself for not asking for the recipe before it was too late. Rest her soul.

The history of the dish is fascinating (there's even a book written on it) and there are different variations of the dish (don't ask a Texan on what is the correct recipe unless you have time to kill). There's an article that go into more detail about its past if you are interested.

 Article Link


----------



## starthrower

Grilled trout with potatoes, broccoli, and cornbread on my first visit to Cracker Barrel. A great meal for $11.50.


----------



## ArtMusic

I ate spaghetti bolognese, one of my favorite dishes since I read music.


----------



## pianozach

Been snacking on some Aldi cocktail peanuts. Yum.

Just got back from the pharmacy where my wife got her first dose of the Moderna vaccine. I get my 2nd dose in 2 days.


----------



## WNvXXT

My last omad (one meal a day); prime rib, 4 eggs, couple tablespoons of plain yogurt.


----------



## Jacck

I had a bean soup with 2 kiflis


----------



## Ingélou

Smoked salmon, tomatoes, pepper, hummus and sautéed potatoes - brilliant.

(Taggart does the best sautéed potatoes in town!)


----------



## TxllxT

We love chicken livers (fresh from the local poultry-dealer) with rice, French beans, paprika, iceberg lettuce ...


----------



## pianozach

:devil: I'm drinking some cheap scotch from Canada. "Canadian Mist" it's called. In fact, it's so cheap it doesn't even call itself scotch, just 'blended Canadian Whiskey'. The store keeps it on the bottom shelf.

That said, I fully understand that wasn't the intent of the thread to reveal what I've been drinking rather than what I've been eating.

The wife and I had a variation of "soup and sandwich" for dinner. She made what she thought was going to be some chicken tortellini soup, but misread the label that actually said chicken tortilla. LOL. She made an open face avocado/tomato/onion open faced sandwich on some artisan toast. It was delicious.

We followed it up with some specialty ice cream cones.


----------



## Malx

A fine piece of Victoria Sponge cake - very tasty.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Four crumpets with butter and liver pate.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> :devil: I'm drinking some cheap scotch from Canada. "Canadian Mist" it's called. In fact, it's so cheap it doesn't even call itself scotch, just 'blended Canadian Whiskey'. The store keeps it on the bottom shelf.
> 
> That said, I fully understand that wasn't the intent of the thread to reveal what I've been drinking rather than what I've been eating.
> 
> The wife and I had a variation of "soup and sandwich" for dinner. She made what she thought was going to be some chicken tortellini soup, but misread the label that actually said chicken tortilla. LOL. She made an open face avocado/tomato/onion open faced sandwich on some artisan toast. It was delicious.
> 
> We followed it up with some specialty ice cream cones.


If it came from Canada it can't be called 'Scotch' :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> :devil: I'm drinking some cheap scotch from Canada. "Canadian Mist" it's called.


They should try to sell that in Germany.

Mist = Dung in German....


----------



## Art Rock

We had a particularly heavy lunch to clear out some leftovers (we do not throw food away) - so dinner was on purpose simple, a steak and a big bowl of eggplants and tomatoes cooked in a small amount of water with some spices.


----------



## Pyotr

I had a Beyong Meat vegetarian burger, about six days ago.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> If it came from Canada it can't be called 'Scotch' :tiphat:


And it can't be called cheap in my experience


----------



## Sonata

Slice of fresh baked bread and a blueberry flavored greek yogurt


----------



## HenryPenfold

! Bratwurst sausage, 1 poached egg, 1 slice wholemeal granary toast. Coffee.


----------



## TxllxT

pianozach said:


> :devil: I'm drinking some cheap scotch from Canada. "Canadian Mist" it's called. In fact, it's so cheap it doesn't even call itself scotch, just 'blended Canadian Whiskey'. The store keeps it on the bottom shelf.
> 
> That said, I fully understand that wasn't the intent of the thread to reveal what I've been drinking rather than what I've been eating.
> 
> The wife and I had a variation of "soup and sandwich" for dinner. She made what she thought was going to be some chicken tortellini soup, but misread the label that actually said chicken tortilla. LOL. She made an open face avocado/tomato/onion open faced sandwich on some artisan toast. It was delicious.
> 
> We followed it up with some specialty ice cream cones.


We like Port from France, which is not allowed to be named 'Port', more than the Portugese oversweet liquor. (It is much cheaper as well).


----------



## Conrad2

Yesterday, I tried my hand at the Spanish's dish of seafood paella, continuing my little household tradition of me trying out new dishes at the start of a new week, which was a solid attempt for a first try according to the Mrs.

I got the recipe from a website and procure all the ingredients, where trying to find Saffron and Spanish Rice was a fun scavenger hunt.

For the starter, I made a small bowl of sausages simmering in red wine and adding herbs to top it. We also dip slices of white bread into the red wine sauce. 









For the main entrée, was the seafood paella. It taste good, but a bit bland for my own taste, so I think if I going to cook this dish again, I would probably be more generous with the spices. 









For dessert, we have Merveilleux cake, which is a two meringue sandwich that have a chocolate shredding, and for us, a chocolate interior, that the wife brought. We drank coffee with it. 









I'm still working out what I should cook for next week. I'm leaning toward Italian or Japanese cuisine.


----------



## Jacck

I had baked pork meat + Brussels sprout + potatoes


----------



## pianozach

Conrad2 said:


> Yesterday, I tried my hand at the Spanish's dish of seafood paella, continuing my little household tradition of me trying out new dishes at the start of a new week, which was a solid attempt for a first try according to the Mrs.
> 
> I got the recipe from a website and procure all the ingredients, where trying to find Saffron and Spanish Rice was a fun scavenger hunt.
> 
> For the starter, I made a small bowl of sausages simmering in red wine and adding herbs to top it. We also dip slices of white bread into the red wine sauce.


Very close to my lunch today, which I'm just finishing up . . .

Kielbasa sandwich on lo-rise artisan bread. Mustard, Mayonaise, sliced onion, some grated mozzarella, and some fresh oregano and basil from our itty bitty garden.


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely chicken broth made a few miles away in Yorkshire but delivered by Sainsbury. We've made it our normal Saturday lunch now, and it's followed by 'real' coffee and a few squares of white choccy. Yum.


----------



## HenryPenfold

A sausage sandwich with Coleman's mustard.

From this week, I wanted go healthy and grow my own food in my garden, but my local organic shop didn't have any bacon seeds.


----------



## perempe

Oven baked pork tenderloin with potatoes, onions and garlic. I usually use just salt, but added pepper this time. 150°C (300°F ) for 3 hours in oven (covered). I use pyrex with it's cover instead of roasting bag. Try it, it can't go wrong. I posted images here multile times.

Managed to use the old Electrolux oven's timer after a YouTube video.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> A sausage sandwich with Coleman's mustard.
> 
> From this week, I wanted go healthy and grow my own food in my garden, *but my local organic shop didn't have any bacon seeds*.


One of their rasher decisions!


----------



## HenryPenfold

perempe said:


> Oven baked pork tenderloin with potatoes, onions and garlic. I usually use just salt, but added pepper this time. 150°C (300°F ) for 3 hours in oven (covered). I use pyrex with it's cover instead of roasting bag. Try it, it can't go wrong. I posted images here multile times.
> 
> Managed to use the old Electrolux oven's timer after a YouTube video.


No sage????

......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> One of their rasher decisions!


No, pig-ignorant, I'd say!


----------



## WNvXXT

Currently in a fast, about 39.5 hours ago I had: Prime rib, 4 eggs, Kare Kare made with beef shanks instead of ox tail.


----------



## Amadea

Spaghetti with tuna and oil, espresso coffee and Ikea's Kafferep (oat biscuits with chocolate inside, the greatest biscuits ever).


----------



## Conrad2

Feel a bit under the weather, so I have to forgo my customary start of the week meal course. I prepare the ox tail, the vegetables, and species, while the wife cook them in a beef bone marrow broth. So just one course today, bone marrow soup with a side of rice.

A picture I found that appear similar to the final dish. 









For drink, I drank a cup of lightly steamed sencha that I bought online. It was still delicious even though my taste buds are a bit inhibited. Still have the presence of umami, bitterness, and aroma.

Some pictures from the vendor site:


----------



## Jacck

white asparagus









now is the season for it. I learned to eat this in Austria, where it is very popular in the spring season (known as Spargel)


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart marinaded Tandoori Chicken in readiness for when we got back from the vaccination centre (my second jab, so now we're both done). We had the chicken oven-roasted with Basmati rice and tomatoes strewn with Italian herb. Followed by small oranges, then two squares of dark chocolate with decaffeinated coffee. Lovely.


----------



## WNvXXT

Prime rib, 4 eggs, beef bone broth, black coffee.


----------



## Conrad2

My appetite has returned, so I have resumed my custom of welcoming a new week. This time, I explored traditional Virginian cuisine. I did some research a week prior to cooking and found that that the regional culinary tradition came from a melting pot of Native American, English, and African American culture, where the native floria sustain the needs of the colonists. I found Mary Randolph's _The Virginia Housewife_ cookbook to be a good primary source to start with. Unfortunately, despite looking for sources regarding NOVA (northern Virginia) cuisine, I was unable to find anything, beside there is a strong presence of international food, leaving me quite confounded. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Enough with that, here is what I cook up.

First course: Peanut Soup with toasted white bread. I got the recipe from King's Arms Tavern restaurant, and if I have cooked it correctly it was creamy and decadent.








^image of peanut soup from a visitor visit of the restaurant, and quite flattering, have some resemble to my attempt for visual, though I have to come down there to compare taste.

Second Course: Seared Rockfish Filets with Mustard Chive Cream Sauce which I got from NPR.








Love how the rich sauce complements the crusty skin!

3rd Course: Sippet Pudding, a type of bread pudding that has raisins and rum. I got the recipe from The Virginia Housewife cookbook.








It was delicious.


----------



## Totenfeier

Strawberry Greek yoghurt with bran buds.


----------



## Jacck

I had some yummy bok choy salad for dinner


----------



## elgar's ghost

A healthy-ish choice for a change - a simple Greek-style salad (feta cheese, black olives, tomato, cucumber, red onion, salt, oregano and olive oil) stuffed into a couple of pittas. I'll probably undo all the good work by having lemon pancakes before I go to bed. :devil:


----------



## Ariasexta

Delafin said:


> I love this. For some time now I've also been aiming at a simple and sober meals, almost monastic.
> Not so easy though with a foodie as a partner.


Hi, good to see a comrade. Simple in taste is a new path for uncovering a new realm of flavors, redefining what is truly delicious. Long way to learn and do this better for ourselves.


----------



## Ariasexta

Simply a small pack of Belvita cookies, a glass of English red tea mixed with milk for snack.


----------



## starthrower

Leftover ziti and meatballs from mom's kitchen.


----------



## perempe

Chicken paprikash with potatoes.
It can be called Hungarian paprika potatoes with chicken legs as well.


----------



## WNvXXT

Couple burgers, beef liver, 4 eggs, black coffee - omad (one meal a day) today.


----------



## perempe

Oven baked pork clod with potatoes and an onion. I salted only the upper side of the meat, but as good as always. It isn't boneless, but was over 4 pounds.


----------



## TxllxT

This evening we had herring filets in tomato & pepper sauce on bread. This habit of adding tomato or pepper or egg & mustard to herring we consider to be German. The Dutch like fresh herring more, but this is not too bad...


----------



## Ingélou

They seem to add tomato to canned fish such as sardines, pilchard and mackerel in the UK too. I prefer it without, but don't mind it too much.


----------



## Flamme

An excellent gyros...


----------



## Conrad2

I ate the leftovers from what I cooked yesterday. As you may be aware, yesterday was Mother's Day, so I create a course that is based on my mom favorites dishes from her recipes to remember her.

Appetizer Dishes:
- Banh Xeo (Vietnamese Crepe) 









- Banh bot chien (Fried Rice Cake with Egg)









- Banh Cuon (Rice Rolls)









Main Dish:
- Ca Kho To (Claypot Fish) with steamed jasmine rice 









Desert Dish:
Che Sam Bo Luong (Herb Soup)









I did the best I could, but mom cook them best. I wish I could have her astute knowledge about Vietnamese cuisine which she grew up with, or better I wish I could see her again.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
My ex girlfriend cooked all that delicious stuff. She was born and raised in Vietnam.


----------



## Flamme

Some burek.


----------



## perempe

Pasta with Cottage Cheese and Bacon
I prefer homemade noodles instead of pasta.


----------



## Ariasexta

Yogurt+wheat cookies.


----------



## Flamme

A peach from spain...How refreshing albeit a bit sour...


----------



## perempe

Potato Dumplings with Bryndza (Bryndzové halušky)
it's similar to túrós tészta / pasta with cottage cheese and bacon.

I also drank a Krušovice.


----------



## perempe

Oven baked liver & onions


----------



## Conrad2

This week, after considering my temomi seicha is fast approaching expiration, I decided to cook a meal that was inspired by my time in Japan.

The 1st dish is Take no ko, which is sliced bamboo shoots that is sprinkled lightly with salt and then grilled. I then carefully place the shoots over jasmine rice.









The 2nd dish is Ika No Sugata Yaki, lightly grilled skewered squid that is then coated in a teriyaki sauce.









The 3rd dish is Katsuo no tataki, which is broiled, sliced skipjack tuna seasoned with a soy sauce mustard dressing, and served with garlic.









The 4th dish is roasted mackerel, lightly seasoned with salt and accompanied with radish and rice.

The 5th dish is Nishiki-chimaki, which is stands of pink and white sweet yokan (red bean jelly) twisted together and placed into bamboo leaf and tied by reed grass. 









The last dish is Kashiwa-mochi, which is a type of rice flour mochi that is rounded out and stuffed with sweet bean jam and wrapped in an oak leaf and steamed.









To cleanse my mouth of the sweet taste, I drank the temomi seicha, and soon it is depleted, a perfect ending to this meal.

The last two dishes are traditionally served during Children's Day Holiday which is May 5th. As the more astute of you may cleverly noted that today is not May 5th, I committed this "sacrilegious" act as the stars align perfectly today for me to cook these two dishes with regards to I had time and the ingredients to make these dishes.


----------



## pianozach

It's midnight and my wife has decided it's a great time to be making some *pancakes*.

So I had one, even though it's bedtime.


----------



## perempe

Pasta with ham, grated cheese & fermented milk


----------



## Flamme

Pea-nutz...


----------



## perempe

Mustard glazed ham. Used mustard, oil, pepper & salt. Spent about a day in the fridge before baking.


----------



## Conrad2

Yesterday, I did BBQ as I feel a bit nolgastic.

I made smoked pastrami brisket, pork ribs, chili, mac and cheese, and cornbread casserole. 
Also have sausage links that the wife bought from a butcher shop.









^ image of a smoked pastrami brisket I found online








^ image of a cornbread casserole I found online

It was a decadent, delicious feast.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Steamed lobster in a ginger, garlic and chilli sauce, and a rocket, celeriac and grated carrot side-salad. I exaggerate a little, I actually had a sausage roll and a glass of water (I was busy today).


----------



## Flamme

A bat...:devil:


----------



## Conrad2

HenryPenfold said:


> Steamed lobster in a ginger, garlic and chilli sauce, and a rocket, celeriac and grated carrot side-salad. I exaggerate a little, I actually had a sausage roll and a glass of water (I was busy today).


It's a holiday in the States, memorial day, so I had a day to feel bloated before returning to work. Had clam chowder, roasted turbot, and the leftover casserole from yesterday for dinner today. More lighter.


----------



## perempe

Lard bread with radish


----------



## perempe

My own homemade noodles with farmer's cheese


----------



## perempe

My own homemade noodles again. The pasta was ready in 3 minutes. I oversalted the boiling water as I salted directly from the bag. I won't be careless next time. It's all right with farmer's cheese. This was only my 2nd time I made noodles, made halušky many times.


----------



## Conrad2

Shanghai seafood fired noodle and a kumquat drink.

Latter had a toasted bread with a spread of cheese, topped with honey. The cheese was creamy, buttery, and scrumptious. Glad I got it when it was on clearance.


----------



## perempe

Baked liver & onions with bacon.
Used pepper, salted it only after baking.


----------



## MrNobody

A cucumber, two days ago.


----------



## Musicaterina

"Spaghetti ice" with chocolate and banana


----------



## Chilham

Thai chicken red curry.


----------



## Art Rock

Strawberries from a local strawberry farm. The size of my thumb, and full of flavours. No sugar, no cream, just pure delight.


----------



## Chilham

Some humble pie.


----------



## Flamme

Some skewers...


----------



## WNvXXT

Rib-eye and two pb&j pork rind pancakes. If reading recipes leads to making - did not include any flax meal, and 1/2 cup (instead of 1/4 cup heavy cream) sour cream. Taste is much better with doubling the sour cream and plan on trying 1/2 cup heavy whipping cream (hwc) also. Peanut butter and jam both sugar free.


----------



## Bulldog

Last night - a wonderful beef filet cooked on the grill. Beef prices have gone up sharply though; the beef I cooked clocked in at $33. 99 per pound.

Just finished off a pint of Häagen-Dazs vanilla bean ice cream - yummy.


----------



## Flamme

Today due to ''World refugee day'' we had some pretty spiced middle eastern skewer...


----------



## Flamme

In my company...*


----------



## Bulldog

At 7:30 tonight I'll be cooking again on the grill - 2 extra lean burgers cooked on the rare side. I bought them at a fine butcher's market no more than 1 mile from home. Masks there are no longer required for folks who are fully vaccinated, although they make no effort to insure that anyone is vaccinated. Anything goes in this new world of ours - watch your back; you never know who or what might be sneaking up on you (especially in New York City).

For tomorrow, no beef. I'll likely go with a fish dinner - swordfish, salmon, shrimp, lobster tails, or cod; it depends what looks good at Whole Foods. For the next day, it's off to a Thai restaurant.

Oops, I just realized that the name of this thread is food eaten in the past, and I'm thinking only of the hunt. Sorry.

But speaking of food, my 10 pound dog named Tango is obsessed with the stuff. He always wants to eat, and at meal times he puts his face right up to mine to let me know he can't go a minute longer without some chow. He enjoys dogging me.


----------



## Conrad2

Bulldog said:


> the beef I cooked clocked in at $33.99 per pound.


Just out of curiosity, what was the cut/grade of the beef that you have bought? Any special qualities/buzzwords such as "dry-aged", "grass fed", "wagyu", etc.?


----------



## Bulldog

Conrad2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was the cut/grade of the beef that you have bought? Any special qualities/buzzwords such as "dry-aged", "grass fed", "wagyu", etc.?


I only know that it's called beef tenderloin.


----------



## Dan Ante

My last intake of food??? I will never know.


----------



## Musicaterina

Again "spaghetti ice" with banana and chocolate - at the same Italian ice cream parlor as three days ago, and of course I ordered the ice cream in Italian!


----------



## Flamme

Dan Ante said:


> My last intake of food??? I will never know.


And ''out-take''...??? What a buzz...


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we had bread with smoked mackerel. This time the mackerel came from the ALDI supermarket. Often we wait until the sealed package receives a - 35% sticker. Having been smoked the mackerel even seems to taste better & better in its ultimate sale condition... Lately we also notice that the size / weight of smoked mackerel is growing. Perhaps a side blessing of Brexit?


----------



## skroderider

Chocolate cake.


----------



## Art Rock

Prime quality rib eye, fresh (white) asparagus, and potato slices in a light cheese sauce from the oven, served with a good Spanish red wine. Even though I was the cook, I'm willing to day it was delicious.


----------



## perempe

Túrós tészta / Topfenfleckerln. My own homemade spaetzle with túró (farmer's cheese?) & some fatback with one tablespoon kefir. I made the noodles on Friday, but still good. Today I microwaved the noodles with the fatback, then added the rest.


----------



## MrNobody

I think it was a salad. A green ball, larger than a tennis ball, in Saturday, served with the cheapest red wine around. South African wine, it was good


----------



## WNvXXT

Steak, (real) butter sauteed mushrooms, avocado.

edit: it was a rib-eye.


----------



## HenryPenfold

a peanut, just the one

very enjoyable

will certainly have another one at some point


----------



## TxllxT

with










The first time we tried smoked fresh herring, delicious!
This meal is Russian by the way.


----------



## Roger Knox

Dan Ante said:


> My last intake of food??? I will never know.


Is there something about the Southern Hemisphere I don't know about?


----------



## Art Rock

An invention by my wife: Moussagna. Basically a cross between Moussaka and Lasagna. It was delicious.


----------



## WNvXXT

Rib-eye, mushrooms & onions & garlic sauteed in butter, plantains, avocado, and a couple of pb&j pork rind pancakes.


----------



## Kiki

Gambas al ajillo, with a twist. I hope a Spanish person will not pass out at the sight of the cabbage and the Shanghai noodles.


----------



## Ingélou

Spaghetti Mollognaise - that's my own version of Spaghetti Bolognaise, which has paprika and garam masala in it, and grated cheddar instead of parmesan. Also, I break the spaghetti into small pieces before boiling it. Yes, sacrilege I know, but hey, it works in our household. We think it tastes nice, and it's so much easier to eat.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A freshly-baked bread roll with home-made blackcurrant jam from home-grown blackcurrants. 
Satisfying in many different ways.


----------



## starthrower

Dominos Pizza. Tastes good going down but now I want to drink three bottles of water.


----------



## pianozach

Mmmmm.

Street tacos.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ate a packed 5 oz dixie cup full of this. This is the most awesome chocolate ice cream I have ever tasted. Just blows Haagen Dazs away IMO.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Mmmmm.
> 
> Street tacos.


Not the same thing as road pizza i hope.:lol:


----------



## Chilham

On


----------



## eljr

Cabbage soup. 

..................


----------



## Malx

I meant to post this last week but forgot.

My birthday lunch - a treat from my daughter an exceptional Argentinian 14oz Sirloin, with lightly crusted herb fries, mixed green veggies & peppercorn sauce.


----------



## Ariasexta

Lunch: tomato, olive oil, black pepper, jalapeno, a few slices of pork, minced ginger making a soup and a bowl of rye flakes+oatmeal.


----------



## progmatist

My favorite French cuisine: Jacques in les Box.


----------



## pianozach

A scoop of pumpkin ice cream.

I like it.

So does our cat.


----------



## Ariasexta

A piece of toppingless/dressingless cake and a few wheat cookies and a glass of milk, as afternoon snack.


----------



## Merl

Honey on toast. Part of my breakfast.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Ploughman's Lunch of sorts - crusty bread with a select Red Leicester cheese plus a dollop or two of sweet onion relish, pickled onions, a couple of small Melton Mowbray-standard pork pies smeared with English mustard and a bowl of sea salt and cider vinegar crisps. I fancied having that yesterday but held back to see whether the moment would pass so I didn't have to go out specially to get the items. Still felt like it this morning so it was off to the supermarket at 8:00 a.m. And it was worth it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Dominos Pizza. Tastes good going down but now I want to drink three bottles of water.


That's the problem I have if I eat Chinese late at night - far too much MSG!


----------



## Kiki

12°C outside - Good excuse for making heavy-metal food - De-boned beef ribs stewed with miso, onion and carrot, then reducing the liquid to a thick gravy with a big chunk of butter.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I certainly like the look of that.


----------



## Merl

Kiki said:


> 12°C outside - Good excuse for making heavy-metal food - De-boned beef ribs stewed with miso, onion and carrot, then reducing the liquid to a thick gravy with a big chunk of butter.


I'm going to Kiki's gaff for lunch.


----------



## Kiki

Haha, Merl, if you would ever come out here half way around the world, I will make you a beef stew with the best Scottish whisky I can find!


----------



## TxllxT

On December 5th (St Nicholas' birthday) I had a chocolate éclair in the shape of 'zwarte piet' / black pete. The chocolate was lovely a mix of milk & dark.


----------



## starthrower

My wife an I had a great meal at our local Middle Eastern restaurant. It's called Bul Bul, named after a regional bird. I had chicken kabobs with their deliciously prepared rice and vegetables. I know it's not healthy but my wife ordered a huge plate of their fries which taste so much better than the fast food garbage at McDonald's. They use sesame seeds and some spices that give them a delicious flavor. The owner's daughter does the serving and she's such a sweet teenage kid. The family escaped the violence in Syria three years ago.


----------



## pianozach

It's my birthday, so we went out for sushi.


----------



## Guest

Toblerone Milk Chocolate and Nougat. Bought this to take to our son's place today as a little treat for him and forget to take it. ".....sermons and soda water the day after" (Byron).

Prefer the dark chocolate version.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> Toblerone Milk Chocolate and Nougat. Bought this to take to our son's place today as a little treat for him and forget to take it. ".....sermons and soda water the day after" (Byron).
> 
> Prefer the dark chocolate version.


I can never have one piece of Choco...


----------



## Art Rock

For breakfast: a Dutch style currant bun with blood orange marmalade, the last piece of the apple pie my wife made on Friday (low fat, no sugar, high taste), fresh orange juice and loads of black Colombian coffee.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> It's my birthday, so we went out for sushi.


Happy Birthday PZ - to quote some obscure tv show 'live long and prosper'.


----------



## progmatist

pianozach said:


> It's my birthday, so we went out for sushi.


I tried making sushi once, but I'm a bad cook..................(an old Johnny Carson joke)


----------



## perempe

Alaska pollock with potatoes.


----------



## Art Rock

Lamb steak, Eggplant and Bell peppers from the oven, and French fries (Air fryer, no oil). It was my turn to cook.


----------



## starthrower

Sweet potatoes, spinach, and pasta stuffed with ricotta cheese.


----------



## HenryPenfold

a mackerel

not advisable so close to bedtime


----------



## perempe

Meatloaf from beef mince. I added only mustard, ketchup, pepper & salt. Next time I'll oil the top before baking.


----------



## Art Rock

My wife prepared what they call a "steamboat" in China - cooking at the table with a large portion of boiling home made chicken broth that is used to thrown in lots of different vegetables, tofu, mushrooms and meat until done. Our machine came with a small grill plate as well - for which we had marinated chicken pieces, shrimps on a stock and salmon cubes. It was very much fun and great taste.

Tomorrow is my turn - the second Christmas in a row that it's just the two of us for safety reasons, rather than a small family reunion (Covid).


----------



## HenryPenfold

2 medium size salmon fillets with beansprouts, mushrooms, edamame beans, fresh coriander and seasoned with dark soy.


----------



## eljr

last night, before I lay my head to rest, I had a Christmas cookie from a well regarded French patisserie


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> last night, before I lay my head to rest, I had a Christmas cookie from a well regarded French patisserie


OK, OK, I had several. In fact, I ate a whole lot of them. :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> OK, OK, I had several. In fact, I ate a whole lot of them. :lol:


I knew there was something odd about your original post, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it!


----------



## Art Rock

Christmas dinner (by yours truly)

1. Salmon carpaccio, Pheasant terrine, smoked duck breast with a small salad
2. Coquilles Saint-Jacques from the oven
3. Rack of Lamb with stir-fried sprouts and olives
4. Three different cheeses from France, Belgium and Switzerland
5. Coffee with chocolates from the local specialist

Wine choice: 
dry Spanish "champagne" for 1+2
Italian Barolo red wine for 3
Pink port wine for 4

My wife loved it, and I'm quite satisfied myself how it turned out.


----------



## perempe

Hungarian cabbage stew with meatballs


----------



## eljr

I had a plate of cheese, olives and crackers last night after a massive meal of turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce and string bean casserole. 

A seafood salad was served first. 

Desert was an amazing pastry and more than a dozen butter cookies. 

In short, I ate as a slob last night, the last thing I ate. 

:devil:


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Christmas dinner (by yours truly)
> 
> 1. Salmon carpaccio, Pheasant terrine, smoked duck breast with a small salad
> 2. Coquilles Saint-Jacques from the oven
> 3. Rack of Lamb with stir-fried sprouts and olives
> 4. Three different cheeses from France, Belgium and Switzerland
> 5. Coffee with chocolates from the local specialist
> 
> Wine choice:
> dry Spanish "champagne" for 1+2
> Italian Barolo red wine for 3
> Pink port wine for 4
> 
> My wife loved it, and I'm quite satisfied myself how it turned out.


Wow

Just ******' wow.

What an amzing feast.

Wow

Just ****** wow.

:tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baked fennel with a family secret seasoning (Italian)

Baked red-soil Turkish potato seasoned with English unpasteurised butter, white pepper and common or garden salt.

Roasted organic carrots and red onions

Washed down with a bottle of Petit Chablis 2019

And true to my sad working-class East London origins, followed with a 90g Milky Bar (a real treat for any kid in the 60s!)


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> Baked fennel with a family secret seasoning (Italian)
> 
> Baked red-soil Turkish potato seasoned with English unpasteurised butter, white pepper and common or garden salt.
> 
> Roasted organic carrots and red onions
> 
> Washed down with a bottle of Petit Chablis 2019
> 
> And true to my sad working-class East London origins, followed with a 90g Milky Bar (a real treat for any kid in the 60s!)


how did the Turkish potatoes take to the English butter?

Sounds like an awesome meal, BTW.


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> how did the Turkish potatoes take to the English butter?
> 
> Sounds like an awesome meal, BTW.


very well 

I'd say .........


----------



## SanAntone

Smoked turkey from a local bar-b-que place with homemade cornbread dressing and cranberry sauce (I made my mother's dressing recipe, and my wife did the cranberry sauce). The only thing not homemade were the candied yams.

We'll be eating this for several days since the turkey was much larger than we ordered.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Christmas pud enhanced with Advocaat - (saves fiddling with brandy butter or custard and what's left of the advocaat will enhance custard on other desserts over the next month or so)


----------



## Krummhorn

Green Chile Con Carne Chimichanga at our favorite Mexican food place. We get there most every Sunday for lunch, after church. 

I am a rather picky eater - I don't go in for the gourmet stuff or eat things that are made of nylon (tofu). Not a health nut - We both cook at our house ... the wife has her specialties, I have mine ... it works for us.


----------



## pianozach

We had Christmas dinner leftovers. Yum.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Baked fennel with a family secret seasoning (Italian)
> 
> Baked red-soil Turkish potato seasoned with English unpasteurised butter, white pepper and common or garden salt.
> 
> Roasted organic carrots and red onions
> 
> Washed down with a bottle of Petit Chablis 2019
> 
> And true to my* sad working-class East London origins*, followed with a 90g Milky Bar (a real treat for any kid in the 60s!)


Don't say sad, be proud :tiphat:

Edit - and a Milky Bar isn't as bad for your teeth as a Caramac bar was/is


----------



## Flamme

A cake or two...


----------



## progmatist

Krummhorn said:


> Green Chile Con Carne Chimichanga at our favorite Mexican food place. We get there most every Sunday for lunch, after church.


A tradition for pretty much any Latino family is to make tamales on Christmas day.


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> Meatloaf from beef mince. I added only mustard, ketchup, pepper & salt. Next time I'll oil the top before baking.


This time I used 3x 400g beef mince (instead of 2). I oiled the top, was perfect after 2.5 hours (150°C).


----------



## perempe

Wienerwurst after midnight.


----------



## perempe

liver paste, bread and a half onion for breakfast


----------



## HenryPenfold

perempe said:


> liver paste, bread and a half onion for breakfast


Not planning on seeing anyone today?


----------



## Art Rock

Breakfast:

Strong Colombian coffee (black from freshly ground beans)
Fresh orange juice
Half a slice of cheesecake
Half a slice of carrot cake

The cake slices were given to us yesterday by our neighbours who run a coffee and cakes place, and are not opening this weekend. The wife and I split them.


----------



## perempe

HenryPenfold said:


> Not planning on seeing anyone today?


I favor quercetin, potassium, phosphorus, folate, vitamin B-6, vitamin C and fiber intake.


----------



## SanAntone

Black-eyed peas, turnip greens, and corn bread - a traditional meal in the South on New Years.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Turkish yoghurt (is there any other kind?) and organic honey with a smattering of almonds. From time to time, I quite enjoy unmanly food.


----------



## starthrower

Bought some dry salami, cheese and crackers to munch on for New Years but this stuff doesn't agree with my 60 year old stomach. I'll be going back to my regular diet.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> Bought some dry salami, cheese and crackers to munch on for New Years but this stuff doesn't agree with my 60 year old stomach. I'll be going back to my regular diet.


post it to me, my 61 year old stomach concurs!


----------



## TxllxT

Just a second ago, 2 oliebollen (typical Dutch for Old & New)


----------



## TxllxT

While 'oliebollen' are connected with New Year's Eve, on New Year's Day 'kniepertjes' (home-made wafers, that ought to be rolled into a tube-shape when they are stil very hot) are being served.


----------



## TxllxT

*Borek*









Spinach & Feta rolls (from the Ottoman Empire).


----------



## perempe

Meatloaf from ground pork (2/3) & turkey (1/3). I added only mustard, ketchup, pepper & salt, oiled the top before baking.


----------



## Art Rock

For lunch I prepared a huge salad, including lettuce, avocado, tomatoes, olives, cornichons, and real buffalo mozzarella. Light and healthy, in preparation for a small New Years party at one of our neighbours. Normally there would be ten of us, but because of Covid, they split it over two weekends (2x6).


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Bought some dry salami, cheese and crackers to munch on for New Years but this stuff doesn't agree with my 60 year old stomach. I'll be going back to my regular diet.





HenryPenfold said:


> post it to me, my 61 year old stomach concurs!


I am a bit older than you two and I am lucky to have no such problems with such a delightful snack.


----------



## perempe

pork ribs


----------



## perempe

pork ribs


----------



## Roger Knox

Marmite on toast, a late evening snack.


----------



## perempe

Yesterday I ate a banana and a canned mackerel in the first break of Götterdämmerung. I almost fell asleep before that.

Fortunately I was alone in the restroom, so no one could see me opening the can/eating.


----------



## Disco

cucumbers, tomatoes and fresh baguette


----------



## elgar's ghost

Posting a bit early as I haven't eaten it yet!

For breakfast I will do a variation on the Ulster Fry. I will swap the blood pudding for a small-ish beefburger and leave out the grilled tomatoes as I don't like either. Also, instead of the usual breakfast sausages I will fry or grill a bratwurst as I like the way they seem to let in less fat when frying, or don't shrink too much when grilling.

Ingredients:

One medium bratwurst.
Four rashers of thin bacon or two thicker ones
Small burger
Half a dozen small-ish white mushrooms chopped in half
Three tablespoons of baked beans (drained)
Potato farls
Two fried eggs
Salt, pepper and brown sauce (all optional)
A slice or two of buttered soda bread on the side.
A pot of strong tea

Then at least an hour's walk to make me feel less guilty about having such a pig-out.


----------



## SanAntone

Red Beans & Rice made from scratch.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Waaayyy too many of these Trader Joe's Elote Corn Chips - they probably should be FDA-regulated as something akin to an opioid. Be advised that their heat can vary bag-to-bag. I'm apparently not alone in loving them: The Best Chips at Trader Joe’s Were Made for Thick Dips


----------



## elgar's ghost

espressivo dolente said:


> Waaayyy too many of these Trader Joe's Elote Corn Chips - they probably should be FDA-regulated as something akin to an opioid. Be advised that their heat can vary bag-to-bag. I'm apparently not alone in loving them: The Best Chips at Trader Joe’s Were Made for Thick Dips


Would they work with chili con carne instead of tortilla chips?


----------



## espressivo dolente

elgar's ghost said:


> Would they work with chili con carne instead of tortilla chips?


Worth a try, but I think the elote chips' flavor and saltiness would be lost in your chili. However, they do pair well with salsa of various persuasions. But the problem is even more intractable: Trader Joe's is not in England!


----------



## elgar's ghost

espressivo dolente said:


> Worth a try, but I think the elote chips' flavor and saltiness would be lost in your chili. However, they do pair well with salsa of various persuasions. But the problem is even more intractable: Trader Joe's is not in England!


Yes, I doubt if I'll ever see them but I was just curious.


----------



## espressivo dolente

elgar's ghost said:


> Yes, I doubt if I'll ever see them but I was just curious.


Sincere apologies for dangling temptations...my wife and I enjoy so many British products: Carr's Ginger Creams, Yorkshire Gold Tea, Tiptree Lemon Curd, Tiptree Ginger Conserve, Quorn meatless patties (we're vegetarians), the list goes on.


----------



## pianozach

Right now I'm having eggs on toast with Cholula


----------



## HenryPenfold

Morrisons basics scones (30p for 45) Lidl's own-brand raspberry jam and Tesco's supersaver congealed evaporated milk. I've had scones and clotted cream in The Savoy in London for around £20 and I will say this simple and cheap alternative was simply awful.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Venison meatballs in mushroom sauce with pasta and green beans. Since you ask.


----------



## Art Rock

Lunch: a few sandwiches as usual - but my wife used the soupmaker to make a nice creamy vegetable soup on the side (broccoli, celery, tomato, apple and ginger). Enjoying my second big cup right now.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Lunch: a few sandwiches as usual - but my wife used the soupmaker to make a nice creamy vegetable soup on the side (broccoli, celery, tomato, apple and ginger). Enjoying my second big cup right now.


You are James Milner and I claim my £5! 🤣


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Morrisons basics scones (30p for 45) Lidl's own-brand raspberry jam and Tesco's supersaver congealed evaporated milk. I've had scones and clotted cream in The Savoy in London for around £20 and I will say this simple and cheap alternative was simply awful.


On the positive side you probably have saved enough funds to buy the Karabits Walton Symphonies disc


----------



## Kiki

The gelatinous texture of mung bean threads (aka glass noodles) is perfect as a spring roll filling in hot summer time. Blend it with spinach or kale with a big spoonful of mayonnaise and optionally lots of chill power, it tastes refreshingly light. Best eaten in an air-conditioned room of course.


----------



## MrTortoise

Dinner last night: two Crispy soy-patty "burgers" on a soft bakery buns with arugula, red onion, tomato, and sweet pickles and a strawberry milkshake for dessert made with couple handfuls of frozen strawberries, generous helping of half-and-half, vanilla almond milk, stevia, a touch of vanilla extract, and a teaspoon of cane sugar.


----------



## MrTortoise

Kiki said:


> The gelatinous texture of mung bean threads (aka glass noodles) is perfect as a spring roll filling in hot summer time. Blend it with spinach or kale with a big spoonful of mayonnaise and optionally lots of chill power, it tastes refreshingly light. Best eaten in an air-conditioned room of course.


Wow, that is some excellent technique creating those spring rolls, they turned out perfect!


----------



## Kiki

MrTortoise said:


> Wow, that is some excellent technique creating those spring rolls, they turned out perfect!


Thank you for your kind words! I suppose if one has been making it for years, it will at least look decent! 

You seem very particular about the ingredients for your milkshake. (I like that attitude in cooking!) Just out of curiosity, why stevia since you've already added cane sugar?


----------



## MrTortoise

Kiki said:


> Thank you for your kind words! I suppose if one has been making it for years, it will at least look decent!
> 
> You seem very particular about the ingredients for your milkshake. (I like that attitude in cooking!) Just out of curiosity, why stevia since you've already added cane sugar?


I know, it does sound odd. A touch of cane sugar gives a sweetness that stevia doesn't provide. I try to avoid too much sugar so I use stevia as a "base". Works for me when I want a sweet treat but not load up on too much sugar.

I have only attempted spring rolls once and my rolling technique pales in comparison to yours!


----------



## Kiki

MrTortoise said:


> I know, it does sound odd. A touch of cane sugar gives a sweetness that stevia doesn't provide. I try to avoid too much sugar so I use stevia as a "base". Works for me when I want a sweet treat but not load up on too much sugar.
> 
> I have only attempted spring rolls once and my rolling technique pales in comparison to yours!


That makes sense! Cane sugar will certainly give it a bit of intensity that stevia or granulated sugar won't, but it's "real" sugar so it comes with the less desirable things with sugar.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Art Rock said:


> Lunch: a few sandwiches as usual - but my wife used the soupmaker to make a nice creamy vegetable soup on the side (broccoli, celery, tomato, apple and ginger). Enjoying my second big cup right now.


Yum. Me want. Is it vegetarian stock?


----------



## espressivo dolente

Just finishing-up my lunch of spinach salad & Trader Joe's vegetarian chili with shredded Cabot Habanero Cheese atop. It's a fave combo, some will find the cheese too hot for their taste.


----------



## Art Rock

espressivo dolente said:


> Yum. Me want. Is it vegetarian stock?


100% vegetarian (not that we are vegetarian). Just the listed veggies/fruit and water.


----------



## Ingélou

Our usual lunch - Taggart has a meat roll & I have cheese and oatcakes. Our main meal is in the early evening. It will be salad tonight in this heat.


----------



## perempe

a raw egg. ok, this was a week ago.


----------



## perempe

another one 30 minutes ago.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mussels in the shell steamed and then left to cool before having them with salt and lemon juice. I don't usually buy shellfish because I don't think it's particularly good value for money but these were reduced in price dramatically and still with 24 hours consumption time to spare. Too good an offer to miss.


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> Mussels in the shell steamed and then left to cool before having them with salt and lemon juice. _*I don't usually buy shellfish because I don't think it's particularly good value for money but these were reduced in price* *dramatically*_ and still with 24 hours consumption time to spare. Too good an offer to miss.


Stayed tuned for next week's episode "Elgar's Ghost learns the hard way about the perils of buying shellfish "that are reduced in price dramatically" brought to you by our sponsor - "Pepto-Bismol" -


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> Stayed tuned for next week's episode "Elgar's Ghost learns the had way about the perils of buying shellfish "that are reduced in price dramatically" brought to you by our sponsor - "Pepto-Bismol" -


I just hope for EG's sake he doesn't end up following the thread title too closely


----------



## MrTortoise

Salmon Caesar Salad - One of my favorite lunches!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I just hope for EG's sake he doesn't end up following the thread title too closely


Heh heh...

If you don't see me on Current Listening over the next 48 hours then who knows? The ones I ate were very good, I have to say.


----------



## Merl

Chicken in Peking Sauce, from the local takeaway. The sauce was a bit thin, tbh, but it tasted OK.


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> Heh heh...
> 
> *If you don't see me on Current Listening over the next 48 hours then who knows? The ones I ate were very good, I have to say.*


You have to admire the British and that "always look on the bright side of life" ethos in which one can be comforted by the tastiness of the food which just gave you ptomaine poisoning. the satisfaction which comes from realizing that you saved some money buying discount seafood gone off rather than paying full price, and that you've stumbled upon a quick weight-loss method that doesn't require joining Weight Watchers, counting calories, or ordering pricey frozen meals from Balance Box.

Another example of Britain not being satisfied with just being "Okay" or "Fair-to-Middling" but "Great"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> You have to admire the British and that "always look on the bright side of life" ethos in which one can be comforted by the tastiness of the food which just gave you ptomaine poisoning. the satisfaction which comes from realizing that you saved some money buying discount seafood gone off rather than paying full price, and that you've stumbled upon a quick weight-loss method that doesn't require joining Weight Watchers, counting calories, or ordering pricey frozen meals from Balance Box.
> 
> Another example of Britain not being satisfied with just being "Okay" or "Fair-to-Middling" but "Great"


I have been laid low by shellfish before - once when I made the mistake of eating a king prawn jalfrezi on a humid evening and, far worse, being completely put out the game by eating a tray of not-quite defrosted whelks after already having consumed a substantial amount of farmhouse cider. I'm keeping everything crossed here.


----------



## N Fowleri

I will not be ashamed! A Beef Flavor Cup O' Noodles.

Edit: Moved apostrophe. Some things are shameful.
Edit: Should be capitalized. Then I realized it was changed to only "Cup Noodles."


----------



## Josquin13

In recent decades, I've gone from being a part time carnivore & part time vegan, to a full time vegetarian--until my B-12 levels tested low. Then I became a strict pescatarian, and eventually morphed into a pescatarian that eats chicken once a week (or very occasionally eggs). I feel like I've finally got it right now.

Last night, I ate my homemade chilled Gazpacho soup, which is the perfect summer dish (along with watermelon and other summer fruits, like nectarines, melons, grapes, & plums). Plus, I put fresh slices of avocado into the Gazpacho soup, as both a good source of protein & healthy fat, and because it makes the soup taste even better. When I don't add the avocado slices, I might eat the Gazpacho with an egg salad sandwich on toast, or I might make hummus to eat with celery sticks & carrots.

However, my latest kick, which I'm already benefiting from healthwise, is to ingest three foods that the Greeks from the Isle of Ikaria eat and drink on a regular basis. The Ikarians, by the way, live longer & are in better health than most of us. For the curious, the three foods are as follows,

1. I've added Branzini fish to my weekly diet, which is a Mediteranean fish. But, due to overfishing in the Mediteranean, I buy the Branzini from a ultra clean fish farm in Connecticut, via Whole Foods. I eat it with the skin left on (most importantly), & it tastes great, which gives me a substantial natural dose of collagen two times a week (it's largely in the fish skin). This huge dose of collagen is likely the main reason why the Ikarians have little to no wrinkles or creases in their skin well into their 70s, 80s, 90s & even over 100--despite that they spend time in the sun. I'm sure if they were mummified, they'd look great!

Personally, I've been amazed by how my own skin is looking 5 to 10 years younger, after eating the fish skin for only a few months now. Plus, the skin damage that I had sustained from my many years as a tennis player has noticeably been reduced & even seems to be going away. I wonder if this will continue?

For anyone who's interested, I eat the Branzini fish with a mixture of orzo, Italian parsley, Feta cheese crumbles, & sliced Kalamata olives, tossed together in Avocado oil; along with a Watercress salad, tossed with oil, lemon, salt, pepper & dried basil. It's one of the best tasting & most nutrient dense meals I've ever made!






Amazon.com: Branzini Whole Farm Raised : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com: Branzini Whole Farm Raised : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com





2. Like the Ikarians, I'm also now drinking Chicory Root "coffee" or tea once a day & no more than that (since it's not a good idea for pregnant women, considering there's a possible link to miscarriages, & some people are also allergic to it, but I've not had that problem myself, despite being an allergy sufferer). The Chicory root is chock full of prebiotics & antioxidants. & I'm entirely off caffeine now, which feels good. Yet the Chicory Root tastes just like coffee, but without the bitterness, so I don't miss it at all. Right now, in the summertime, I'm drinking the Chicory Root kernels as an iced coffee, with Ripple pea milk added as a creamer. I've also been adding MCT oil to the drink as well, & I've lost about 10-15 pounds. So, it's good for weight loss, too.









Amazon.com : Chicory Root Roasted Granules, 1 Pound, Chicory Coffee (Inulin, Prebiotic Dietary Fiber) Rich Flavor, Caffeine Free, Natural Tea and Coffee Substitute, Keto, Kosher : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Chicory Root Roasted Granules, 1 Pound, Chicory Coffee (Inulin, Prebiotic Dietary Fiber) Rich Flavor, Caffeine Free, Natural Tea and Coffee Substitute, Keto, Kosher : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com: Garden of Life Dr. Formulated Brain Health 100% Organic Coconut MCT Oil 16 fl oz Unflavored, 13g MCTs, Keto & Paleo Diet Friendly Body & Brain Fuel, Certified Non-GMO Vegan & Gluten Free, Hexane-Free : Everything Else


Buy Garden of Life Dr. Formulated Brain Health 100% Organic Coconut MCT Oil 16 fl oz Unflavored, 13g MCTs, Keto & Paleo Diet Friendly Body & Brain Fuel, Certified Non-GMO Vegan & Gluten Free, Hexane-Free on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com





3. Finally, like the Ikarians, I'm also drinking Kefir milk, made from goat's milk: a few gulps a day. The Ikarians reportedly drink a small glass of Kefir after every meal to prevent any possible stomach upset, due to its high content of probiotic fiber. & I've found it works.



Amazon.com



So, I feel like I'm in better health. Though I wish I'd done this years ago...


----------



## Merl

Josquin13 said:


> In recent decades, I've gone from being a part time carnivore & part time vegan, to a full time vegetarian--until my B-12 levels tested low. Then I became a strict pescatarian, and eventually morphed into a pescatarian that eats chicken once a week (or very occasionally eggs). I feel like I've finally got it right now.
> 
> Last night, I ate my homemade chilled Gazpacho soup, which is the perfect summer dish (along with watermelon and other summer fruits, like nectarines, melons, grapes, & plums). Plus, I put fresh slices of avocado into the Gazpacho soup, as both a good source of protein & healthy fat, and because it makes the soup taste even better. When I don't add the avocado slices, I might eat the Gazpacho with an egg salad sandwich on toast, or I might make hummus to eat with celery sticks & carrots.
> 
> However, my latest kick, which I'm already benefiting from healthwise, is to ingest three foods that the Greeks from the Isle of Ikaria eat and drink on a regular basis. The Ikarians, by the way, live longer & are in better health than most of us. For the curious, the three foods are as follows,
> 
> 1. I've added Branzini fish to my weekly diet, which is a Mediteranean fish. But, due to overfishing in the Mediteranean, I buy the Branzini from a ultra clean fish farm in Connecticut, via Whole Foods. I eat it with the skin left on (most importantly), & it tastes great, which gives me a substantial natural dose of collagen two times a week (it's largely in the fish skin). This huge dose of collagen is likely the main reason why the Ikarians have little to no wrinkles or creases in their skin well into their 70s, 80s, 90s & even over 100--despite that they spend time in the sun. I'm sure if they were mummified, they'd look great!
> 
> Personally, I've been amazed by how my own skin is looking 5 to 10 years younger, after eating the fish skin for only a few months now. Plus, the skin damage that I had sustained from my many years as a tennis player has noticeably been reduced & even seems to be going away. I wonder if this will continue?
> 
> For anyone who's interested, I eat the Branzini fish with a mixture of orzo, Italian parsley, Feta cheese crumbles, & sliced Kalamata olives, tossed together in Avocado oil; along with a Watercress salad, tossed with oil, lemon, salt, pepper & dried basil. It's one of the best tasting & most nutrient dense meals I've ever made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Branzini Whole Farm Raised : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Branzini Whole Farm Raised : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Like the Ikarians, I'm also now drinking Chicory Root "coffee" or tea once a day & no more than that (since it's not a good idea for pregnant women, considering there's a possible link to miscarriages, & some people are also allergic to it, but I've not had that problem myself, despite being an allergy sufferer). The Chicory root is chock full of prebiotics & antioxidants. & I'm entirely off caffeine now, which feels good. Yet the Chicory Root tastes just like coffee, but without the bitterness, so I don't miss it at all. Right now, in the summertime, I'm drinking the Chicory Root kernels as an iced coffee, with Ripple pea milk added as a creamer. I've also been adding MCT oil to the drink as well, & I've lost about 10-15 pounds. So, it's good for weight loss, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Chicory Root Roasted Granules, 1 Pound, Chicory Coffee (Inulin, Prebiotic Dietary Fiber) Rich Flavor, Caffeine Free, Natural Tea and Coffee Substitute, Keto, Kosher : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Chicory Root Roasted Granules, 1 Pound, Chicory Coffee (Inulin, Prebiotic Dietary Fiber) Rich Flavor, Caffeine Free, Natural Tea and Coffee Substitute, Keto, Kosher : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Garden of Life Dr. Formulated Brain Health 100% Organic Coconut MCT Oil 16 fl oz Unflavored, 13g MCTs, Keto & Paleo Diet Friendly Body & Brain Fuel, Certified Non-GMO Vegan & Gluten Free, Hexane-Free : Everything Else
> 
> 
> Buy Garden of Life Dr. Formulated Brain Health 100% Organic Coconut MCT Oil 16 fl oz Unflavored, 13g MCTs, Keto & Paleo Diet Friendly Body & Brain Fuel, Certified Non-GMO Vegan & Gluten Free, Hexane-Free on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Finally, like the Ikarians, I'm also drinking Kefir milk, made from goat's milk: a few gulps a day. The Ikarians reportedly drink a small glass of Kefir after every meal to prevent any possible stomach upset, due to its high content of probiotic fiber. & I've found it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> So, I feel like I'm in better health. Though I wish I'd done this years ago...


I feel like a heathen now after reading that, Jos. And scoffing a Chinese takeaway. I don't suppose washing it down with cider and gin is doing much for my image either. My excuse is I'm still on holiday! Lol.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> *I feel like a heathen now after reading that, Jos. And scoffing a Chinese takeaway. I don't suppose washing it down with cider and gin is doing much for my image either.* My excuse is I'm still on holiday! Lol.


Although not an actual doctor, as an actor, I did play one in G.B. Shaw's _"The Doctor's Dilemma" _and thus I'm fairly certain that you can neutralize the toxins contained within the Chinese takeaway and the cider and gin by smoking a really good cigar afterwards.


----------



## Craveoon

Sushis


----------



## N Fowleri

raw unsalted almonds (a favorite snack)


----------



## Merl

A piece of dark chocolate Toblerone. Mmmmm!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> A piece of dark chocolate Toblerone. Mmmmm!


Had no idea they made that variant. Loved tobler when I was younger but got tired of the pointy bits lacerating my gums.


----------



## Malx

After reading one of Merl's tales in another thread I felt the urge to open a packet of Ginger Nuts - can't imagine why.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Sashimi -Mixed platter - Take-out - Eaten at office listening to Alban Berg Quartet -

Tako - Octopus
Maguro - Otoro - Tuna
Shime Saba - Mackerel
Sake - Toro - Salmon
Ikura - Salmon roe
Hotate - scallop
Amaebi - Shrimp


----------



## atsizat

Kebab


----------



## perempe

Pork leg







I seared it for about 10 minutes, used about 0.1 liters of oil, then into the oven for 2.5 hours.
It was almost 2kgs.(It costs 1249HUF/kg here.)


----------



## Art Rock

Ribeye (juicy, medium), with baked potatoes, eggplant and bell pepper from the oven. Tasty and rather low fat.


----------



## perempe

two raw eggs


----------



## eljr




----------



## perempe

a can of chickpeas with lemon


----------



## Chilham

😋


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> 😋


Is this at home?


----------



## eljr

Shaughnessy said:


> Sashimi -Mixed platter - Take-out - Eaten at office listening to Alban Berg Quartet -
> 
> Tako - Octopus
> Maguro - Otoro - Tuna
> Shime Saba - Mackerel
> Sake - Toro - Salmon
> Ikura - Salmon roe
> Hotate - scallop
> Amaebi - Shrimp


This looks positively amazing!


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


> Is this at home?


"Home" is difficult to define right now, as we're travelling full-time for a few years. 

It was at a restaurant in Balaruc-les-Bains, in the South of France:


----------



## pianozach

Breakfast is a Bowl of Cereal. Very typical of breakfast.

Technically, it's a generic version of Honey Bunches of Oats, with some organic 2% milk, sliced small banana, 1/3 cup blueberries, 8 medium to large raspberries. 

I'll usually have strawberries too but they were a bit too pricey on the last shopping trip. Usually don't have raspberries as they are usually too pricey, but this time the cost was acceptable.


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> "Home" is difficult to define right now, as we're travelling full-time for a few years.


I meant cooked at home, eaten at home. So you answered.

I like to see home people plate their food at home and set their tables.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> After reading one of Merl's tales in another thread I felt the urge to open a packet of Ginger Nuts - can't imagine why.


You are Kenneth Williams and I claim my £5 🤣


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> You are Kenneth Williams and I claim my £5 🤣
> 
> View attachment 178278


£5 from a Scotsman - Ooh matron, not likely.


----------



## Chat Noir

This morning I had 'pain perdu', aka 'French toast'. I always found it telling that in French it's called 'lost bread' whereas in Vlaanderen it's called 'gewonnen brood' (that you won it back from the potential oblivion of going stale). The first pessimistic the second optimistic, though the end result is the same.

I have this about every second Sunday. For lunch I had a salad and a tuna sandwich.


----------



## perempe

homegrown pear (the apples are store-bought)


----------



## Chat Noir

Porridge. With crushed linseed.


----------



## eljr

Turkey
Sweet potatoes
Stuffing
Mashed Potatoes
Cranberries
Rolls
Wine
Pecan Pie
Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Bwv 1080

Dry brine + spatchcock + duckfat w herbs under the breast skin is definitely the way to roast a turkey


----------



## Chat Noir

Home-made ravioli.

I just found out today that 'thanksgiving' is basically harvest festival.


----------



## Kiki

Earlier this evening. Jelly.


----------



## perempe




----------



## perempe

I ate it with bread for supper.


----------



## PeterKC

Chat Noir said:


> Home-made ravioli.
> 
> I just found out today that 'thanksgiving' is basically harvest festival.


Not in the US.


----------



## Chat Noir

PeterKC said:


> Not in the US.


It comes from the same festival, just repurposed with a different name.


----------



## PeterKC

Chat Noir said:


> It comes from the same festival, just repurposed with a different name.


----------



## Chat Noir

Why has it simply been quoted?


----------



## PeterKC

I suppose the original was a celebration of a successful harvest in the early colonies. But the Holiday as Americans know it was sactioned during the American Civil War and has developed with more religious overtones. Of course today in America it has come to signify not much more than a big dinner, arguments with family members and the coming holiday shopping season.


----------



## Chat Noir

Vegetable stew (mainly root vegetables), with red lentils to give body to the gravy. It was actually made yesterday and therefore tastes even better. This once I added some baked fish, because I do eat fish now and again.


----------



## Art Rock

Fried hake with raw carrots (crushed and served with cocktail sauce), later a selection of French cheeses. Dry white wine from Sicily with the fish and a small glass of port wine with the cheese.


----------



## Chat Noir

Art Rock said:


> with raw carrots (crushed and served with cocktail sauce)


I must say I've never tried that; or even heard of it. Is it good? I've had the sauce with avocados. Do you reckon I could use carotte râpé and get the same effect?


----------



## Art Rock

I crush them with a small electric machine for a few seconds. I tried julienne, but that did not taste as well with the sauce. I guess râpé is somewhere inbetween, so worth a try. Using this sauce:


----------



## Chat Noir

I'll try that sauce. I've actually made cocktail sauce once before, but if I don't make things more than once I forget the recipe. No shame in a well-made ready sauce.


----------



## perempe

scholet


----------



## PeterKC

Udon with a soft-boiled egg. Mighty good breakfast!


----------



## Kiki

Lard is natural.
Lard is good for you.
Lard tastes good!


----------



## JessieJim

You can see my fav food, potato pancakes with salmon and egg and coffee from my coffee maker Ninja mm I'm loving it


----------



## Chat Noir

Vol au vent with mushrooms, leek and carrot in béchamel.


----------



## eljr

The menu for tonight


----------



## Chat Noir

eljr said:


> The menu for tonight


Who is the cook? Third course alone would be satisfying for me. What are the wines to go with all this?

Nitpick: two 's' in dessert!


----------



## Chat Noir

I just had my first drink, an aperitif of vermouth. It's all downhill from here.


----------



## Art Rock

Beef Wellington with a huge salad dish. Spanish red wine. It was good.


----------



## Chat Noir

I only had four drinks. On the last one I just decided to stop. Well, in truth I was _told_ to stop. With the advice that I would have a headache and tomorrow would all go wrong. This never used to happen when I was my own boss. I could wake up with the pattern of the bathroom tiles imprinted onto my face any time I felt like it.


----------



## Musicaterina

Potato salad with a dressing made of hazelnut butter and soy yogurt


----------



## Merl

Traditional Xmas Dinner in the UK. I'm now on the settee, unable to move. My fault for having the Xmas pudding. I was OK till then.


----------



## Art Rock

We visited my brother (about an hour's driving each way), and he did the cooking. Fortunately he had kept it easy and bought a number of freshly made oven dishes, so he could sit with us and chat. Turkey, and Hasselback potatoes, green beans in bacon, sprouts in a mustard sauce. Afterwards a cheese platter and then tiramisu. Good taste and it was good to make sure he was not alone with Christmas (my sister-in-law succumbed to cancer just over a year ago, their children with their families both live in Asia).


----------



## Chilham

Gazpacho soup, black pudding and Brussels sprout-leaf tagliatelle (yeah, my wife's idea but it wasn't as bad as it sounds), and a local Spanish almond cake for dessert, all washed down with a bottle of local Rioja (or three). We had planned to be 'living it up' at the Marriott in Fes, Morocco, but are currently stuck in Estepona, Spain. Long story.


----------



## Art Rock

Chilham said:


> Long story.


We have time. 😎


----------



## Chilham

We're travelling. Been on the road since September. 









Once every couple of months, our daughter forwards our UK post to us. Last collection was in October to a friend who lives in Muret, near Toulouse. My colleague who lives in Marbella said, don't trust the Spanish postal service, send it to me by courier. Our daughter duly took the latest package to DPD, who have "lost" it! Their system shows it stuck in Spanish customs. Spanish customs say they placed no hold on it. It's just vanished.

We could have gone on, but as we think there're some important contents, including a credit card, we thought it best to hang around while DPD investigate. Hoping for some news this week.


----------



## Merl

Our friends in Chiclana (Spain) constantly complain about the Spanish postal system, Chilham (they call it "utter sh1te"). I feel your pain. We're hoping to go to Tangiers by ferry next time we're over there. We were supposed to go to Morocco for a few days in October but our holiday was cut short due to various problems (we missed the flight out - don't ask).


----------



## Chat Noir

All of the privatised postal services are terrible! Their hollowing-out has made it impossible to expect service.


----------



## eljr

Chat Noir said:


> Who is the cook? Third course alone would be satisfying for me. What are the wines to go with all this?
> 
> Nitpick: two 's' in dessert!


My wife is the chef but I designed the menu and we all know how imporant that is! Lol
I emailed it to all in advance. 
We did not do a traddition sovereign blanc as it would ordinarily call for but instead opted for a renounced red from Napa.










Yes, life is good.


----------



## Art Rock

The second day of Christmas (as we call Boxing Day here), my wife and I ate at home. I was the cook.

1. Amuses: tomatoes filled with real (buffalo) mozzarella
2. Four pâté 's (wild boar, deer, duck, pheasant) on a bed of arugula
3. Pheasant filet with fried bell peppers, and a salad of red chicory and a home made dressing (olive oil, white vinegar, blackberry fruit spread)
4. Cheese plate, three different French cheeses with various crackers
5. White chocolate mousse.

We started with a bottle of good quality Spanish dry sparkling wine, which was finished halfway the pheasant - then we switched to a good Spanish red wine.(sensibly stopped when the bottle was half empty).

All with a background of Christmas songs (humbiug!), but at least ones I selected and put on an MP3 CD years ago.

We took close to four hours for this, all the way talking. It was nice.


----------



## PeterKC

A nice Cuban sandwich with a Cabernet.


----------

